# On to the...



## babydeabreu

...


----------



## babydeabreu

This is going to be a long two weeks....


----------



## brittsho

Hello! I got my positive OPK yesterday so I think I am/have ovulated today...so I will be ready to test around October 28! You don't have to sit on your own! I'm already wanting to POAS & IDK if I've even ovulated yet! 

Good luck!!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey Hun, how long you been ttc for? 

Make sure u bed tonight just incase hun :) 

Hope u catch eggy xx


----------



## brittsho

About 3 years! We are feeling good about this month :) we have been BDing every day this week just to make sure!


----------



## LalaR

I'm due to test/AF on the 30th. First pos OPK today so happy to wait out the next 2 weeks with you.
Have you been TTC for long?


----------



## babydeabreu

..


----------



## PositiveUs

babydeabreu: your baby is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo freaking beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

PositiveUs said:


> babydeabreu: your baby is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo freaking beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG!!!

Hi positive lol 


thanks alot hun, looks cute but he is a right monster :haha:


----------



## LalaR

This is my 3rd cycle. Early MC at the beginning of September in our 1st cycle TTC. Just got married 2 months ago but desperate for a little one.
I've been using the IC OPKs like you have and also CB digitals left over from last month. This is my first month with a CBFM - it's not really working well. I had a smiley face and dark line on the OPKs but the CBFM has been reading high since CD6 with no peak yet. Hoping for tomorrow.
Managed to BD last night but tonight is out as I have a function to go to so we will need to make do with tomorrow morning and hope it is enough. Either that or wake DH up at 2 in the morning!!! Not sure he could perform if I did that!! LOL
You're brave wanting another so soon!! Is your son good? He looks very angelic!
L x


----------



## babydeabreu

...


----------



## LalaR

We met 6 years ago and have been together for 5 1/2 years now, living together for just over 4 years. The wedding was brilliant - the best day ever! I would definitely recommend it. We have been talking about kids for ages but wanted to get the wedding past first.
I feel less bad about missing out today if mornings are better!! Here's hoping we both have success at the end of the month. Fx'd


----------



## babydeabreu

oh sounds lovely, would ask to put some pics up but dont want to be to nosy :)

its nice that you guys have got married first, you have done things the traditional way..it would be lovely if you completed it with a baby, just perfect :)


----------



## LalaR

So frustrated today! Got smiley on OPK yesterday and peak on CBFM today but DH says he is too depressed cos his rugby team lost so he doesn't want to BD today. Didn't manage yesterday as I had a work function til late so I think this month is likely to be a wasted effort. Tried to tell him but he says maybe tomorrow.... I know that will be too late cos I have ov pains now. Aaaaaagh! Men!!


----------



## babydeabreu

humm thats a hard one, does he want kids? 

why dont you just let him relax today and try work your magic tonight? if he still doesnt want to then, you will have to tell him tomorrow is not good, you need his sperm tonight other wize u have to wait another month..tell him if he wants baby then tonight he will jump on you. why dont men get it? we wait all this time and when the window is open there to tired :shrug:

afm - im still waiting on a darker line let alown a positive :shrug: 

do you think because i had a chemical last month i want ovulate this month? or i might o later?


----------



## LalaR

I know. He defo wants kids as much as I do but just doesn't get the whole timing thing. Think I am winning him round tho. 
A chemical is just like a period as far as your body is concerned. They do say fertility can be higher afterwards. I think ovulation can be a little later tho - even a week or two. I wouldn't worry too much. I O'd day 15 last month after mine and I usually do day 13. Relax and keep testing.


----------



## babydeabreu

oh good, glad hes slowing coming round, hopefully you will win and catch eggy :)

ive still got 2 more days yet, so hopefully i will get a positive opk then :thumbup:


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey hun how did it go yesterday? How u feeling today?? X


----------



## LalaR

Feeling much better today. Managed to talk DH round though from my chart it looks as though I probably ov'd friday. Temp definitely up this morning so we just have to wait 2 weeks and see. How are things with you? Any sign yet of ov?


----------



## xMissLpx

Hey im testing on 30th oct so i will wait with u aswell! X


----------



## keela

I'm testing on the 31st!! Ok honestly I'll be testing that entire week, but I'm going to try to not test early lol


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Feeling much better today. Managed to talk DH round though from my chart it looks as though I probably ov'd friday. Temp definitely up this morning so we just have to wait 2 weeks and see. How are things with you? Any sign yet of ov?

nice one, glad you got him to come around in time :)

all we have to do now is just wait..these tww are always the longest lol 

as for me, my ic opk showed very dark but then my o digital showed no face...so maybe tomorrow? gurrrr :wacko:

really hope tomorrow shows the :)






xMissLpx said:


> Hey im testing on 30th oct so i will wait with u aswell! X



Hi misslpx, how u getting on in your cycle? have you done any opks? think you have ovulated?




keela said:


> I'm testing on the 31st!! Ok honestly I'll be testing that entire week, but I'm going to try to not test early lol

haha...yeah i think most of us will be doing that to but "meant" to test 31st..

Have you had signed you o'd yet? 



i'm still waiting, hope its tomorrow :wacko: x


----------



## LalaR

I got dark lines on my OPK for a few days but only a smiley on friday then nothing again. My CBFM didn't show peak until Sat but I think I probably ov'd friday overnight as temp was up a little on Sat morning but way up this morning.
Fx'd for a positive smiley tomorrow.
Keela, I know what you mean. I shouldn't test until 30th really but I will be so tempted to test from the 27th. To be honest, if I thought it would work I would POAS now!!! LOL


----------



## keela

I had a positive OPK on the 12 and I know I ovulated on the 14th, I had the usual crampy feelings and ewcm. I am not allowed to test before the 29th hubby has hidden all the test from me until then lol


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies. i finally got my smiley face :) my ic are positive too....i feel so excited for the first time using my cbfm i get a smiley face, i was so worried having a chemcial last month i wouldnt ovulate...so for the next couple of days we will dtd. i texted my OH and he said sweet that his going to kill me when he gets in lol 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/18514a78.jpg

how are you ladies doing? xx


----------



## brittsho

Yay!!!!! That is so exciting. Sorry to hear of your chemical. I loved seeing that big smiley face this month too as it was my first ovulation since going off the pill 3 yrs ago! I'm (assuming) today is 4dpo for me. I have had some weird twitches in my abdomen since yesterday so not sure if that is good or just gas :) lol


----------



## babydeabreu

..


----------



## PrincessTaz

:hi: Ladies 

I'm new to the TWW forums and I was wondering if I could join this thread. I'm also going to be testing on the 31st October. I'm so nervous, this 2 weeks is definitely going to feel like a lifetime. 

Good luck and baby dust to all :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

PrincessTaz said:


> :hi: Ladies
> 
> I'm new to the TWW forums and I was wondering if I could join this thread. I'm also going to be testing on the 31st October. I'm so nervous, this 2 weeks is definitely going to feel like a lifetime.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all :dust:

Hey Princesstaz, of course you can...nothing better than waiting with other who are testing around the same day :thumbup:

when did you think u ovulated? or how many dpo are you?

goodluck to you too :) 

bfp too all this month xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

babydeabreu said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies
> 
> Hey Princesstaz, of course you can...nothing better than waiting with other who are testing around the same day :thumbup:
> 
> when did you think u ovulated? or how many dpo are you?
> 
> goodluck to you too :)
> 
> bfp too all this month xx
> 
> I think I ovulated on the 15th so that would make me 3dpo. I'm not even 100% sure if I have cause I wasn't on clomid but I'm hoping that the last lot might have kick started my body into doing what it's supposed to. I had some cramps and the odd shooting pain so I think that's a good sign that I did.
> 
> I haven't really had any symptoms but it's early so there's time to get some.
> 
> Fingers crossed that everyone gets their BFP this month :)Click to expand...


----------



## brittsho

Of course...welcome! I am only 4dpo & am going nuts!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

haha atleast you girls are past 1dpo...ive still got tonight to go and even tomorrow..lol


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys!
Congratulations Lyns on the smiley face. It is definitely the next best thing to a BFP!!
Welcome to you other ladies. I am feeling really positive about this month so Fx'd to us all!
Now 3dpo. Feeling some low tummy twinges/mild cramps today and hoping that my body is preparing for a little bean to stick. I think I am going to be a bit crazy with the symptom spotting!!
L x


----------



## brittsho

LalaR...I am in the same boat as you w/ twitches & mild cramps @3-4dpo. Hopefully this is a good sign!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Hi guys!
> Congratulations Lyns on the smiley face. It is definitely the next best thing to a BFP!!
> Welcome to you other ladies. I am feeling really positive about this month so Fx'd to us all!
> Now 3dpo. Feeling some low tummy twinges/mild cramps today and hoping that my body is preparing for a little bean to stick. I think I am going to be a bit crazy with the symptom spotting!!
> L x

Thanks hun, when i saw the smiley face i felt like wooohoo im pregnant but it was like no almost lol 

Ive just started getting the ovulations pains so it looks like tonight we might make the magic happen :winkwink: 

i just hope that i dont have a mc again..hopefully everything will go fine this time xxx


each time u get something any symptom let us know im sure we would all like to share :hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

PrincessTaz said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies
> 
> Hey Princesstaz, of course you can...nothing better than waiting with other who are testing around the same day :thumbup:
> 
> when did you think u ovulated? or how many dpo are you?
> 
> goodluck to you too :)
> 
> bfp too all this month xx
> 
> I think I ovulated on the 15th so that would make me 3dpo. I'm not even 100% sure if I have cause I wasn't on clomid but I'm hoping that the last lot might have kick started my body into doing what it's supposed to. I had some cramps and the odd shooting pain so I think that's a good sign that I did.
> 
> I haven't really had any symptoms but it's early so there's time to get some.
> 
> Fingers crossed that everyone gets their BFP this month :)Click to expand...
> 
> How long you been ttc for hun? was you using clomid for long?
> 
> hoping that you court eggy, sounds as if you did.
> 
> sending you lots of babydust xx:dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## PrincessTaz

babydeabreu said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Ladies
> 
> Hey Princesstaz, of course you can...nothing better than waiting with other who are testing around the same day :thumbup:
> 
> when did you think u ovulated? or how many dpo are you?
> 
> goodluck to you too :)
> 
> bfp too all this month xx
> 
> I think I ovulated on the 15th so that would make me 3dpo. I'm not even 100% sure if I have cause I wasn't on clomid but I'm hoping that the last lot might have kick started my body into doing what it's supposed to. I had some cramps and the odd shooting pain so I think that's a good sign that I did.
> 
> I haven't really had any symptoms but it's early so there's time to get some.
> 
> Fingers crossed that everyone gets their BFP this month :)Click to expand...
> 
> How long you been ttc for hun? was you using clomid for long?
> 
> hoping that you court eggy, sounds as if you did.
> 
> sending you lots of babydust xx:dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the baby dust, I definitely need it.
> 
> We've been trying for 5 years, it's been a long journey but I'm hoping we'll get our happy ending soon. I've only done 1 cycle of clomid but it worked really well for me. We were so happy when we saw our BFP after our 1st month on it and I took it really bad when it turned out to be a chemical. I'm starting to to feel a bit more positive now though and if this month doesn't work for me I've still got another 5 goes of clomid.
> 
> Your little boy is gorgeous, I love those curls.
> Have you been trying for #2 for long?
> Mucho love and :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks hun :)

oh so sorry to hear you had a chemical....after 5 years thats got to be so hard. 

but this month sounds so far so good :) 

Hopefully as the days go by you will get more and more symptoms and then get another bfp. 

as for me..this will be my 5th month of ttc..but because i was breastfeeding still it was delaying my ovulation so i had to cut down, so the last three months i have been on time thank god :)

this 2ww are going to drag so much :wacko: 

wishing you a sain 2ww lol xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks hun.

I really hope this is your month too, it will be lovely having 2 children so close in age. Me and brother are close in age and it was nice always having someone to play with and stuff. 

As for staying sane, I very much doubt that will happen. I'm going to try though.


----------



## Peachyleesh

HI!
Am also testing 31 October. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## babydeabreu

PrincessTaz said:


> Thanks hun.
> 
> I really hope this is your month too, it will be lovely having 2 children so close in age. Me and brother are close in age and it was nice always having someone to play with and stuff.
> 
> As for staying sane, I very much doubt that will happen. I'm going to try though.

yeah it so true...my brother and sister are like 11 months apart and are close, im 3 and 4 years apart from them, theres alot of different. 

Hopefully the 2 weeks will go quickly for us all :) x



Peachyleesh - Hi hun, how u doing? x


----------



## Emerson3

Can I join in? LOL

I will be testing on the 31st if my period hasn't started.

Our third loss (1 year TTC) was at 6 weeks and that was September the 7th. My cycles have been screwed up since I weaned my youngest, looks like a classic case of low progesterone (short luteal phase of 8 or 9 days and repeated chemicals/early losses). I have a refferal into a fantastic OB/GYN, but they have been slow about calling me for an appointment. Cycle after last m/c was the most normal one I've had in years, 27 days, O'd on day 13 so I'm hopeful that this one follows suit. Taking a hormone stabilizing supplement recommended by my naturopath, as well as B6...above all else, I'm trying to learn to relax through this whole process.

We DTD a couple of times around ovulation, but I think we're both still a little gun shy so it was really a half hearted effort, but a girl can hope, can't she?

Looking forward to getting to know you ladies, best of luck to everyone testing!

-Emerson.


----------



## babydeabreu

Emerson3 said:


> Can I join in? LOL
> 
> I will be testing on the 31st if my period hasn't started.
> 
> Our third loss (1 year TTC) was at 6 weeks and that was September the 7th. My cycles have been screwed up since I weaned my youngest, looks like a classic case of low progesterone (short luteal phase of 8 or 9 days and repeated chemicals/early losses). I have a refferal into a fantastic OB/GYN, but they have been slow about calling me for an appointment. Cycle after last m/c was the most normal one I've had in years, 27 days, O'd on day 13 so I'm hopeful that this one follows suit. Taking a hormone stabilizing supplement recommended by my naturopath, as well as B6...above all else, I'm trying to learn to relax through this whole process.
> 
> We DTD a couple of times around ovulation, but I think we're both still a little gun shy so it was really a half hearted effort, but a girl can hope, can't she?
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know you ladies, best of luck to everyone testing!
> 
> -Emerson.

Hey hun, sorry to hear about your losses, seems like you guys are going through quite abit :hugs:

As for your appointment if i was you i would phone them up and see whats going on..my friend was waiting and waiting for hers untill she finally phoned them up too see whats going on...they then finally sent her out a date, she was waiting ages fo it. give them a call you never know it might help you as well :thumbup:

i have been using the clear blue ovulation monitor, and i have to say it the best thing ever. i would recommend any to use it whos ttc. i thought it was broken never going to work then i finally got my smiley face the other day. it saves alot of head games that you can get with opk.

good luck this month hun, hope you get your bfp again come the 31st xx


----------



## Emerson3

Thank you!

I've never had need for an OPK...my body clearly send me signs that I'm ovulating, staying pregnant seems to be the problem. I'm guessing I'll end up on a progesterone supplement if it comes to that. I'm finding it a hard to face that we need help to acheive what is supposed to be one of the most natural things s in the world

You're right, I will call when the office opens. I really hate to think that my paperwork got lost in the shuffle somewhere at the office, but it does happen and while TTC may be our priority, I doubt the doc's office sees it as one of their top ones.

I'm so glad you finally saw a smiley face!


----------



## babydeabreu

Emerson3 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I've never had need for an OPK...my body clearly send me signs that I'm ovulating, staying pregnant seems to be the problem. I'm guessing I'll end up on a progesterone supplement if it comes to that. I'm finding it a hard to face that we need help to acheive what is supposed to be one of the most natural things s in the world
> 
> You're right, I will call when the office opens. I really hate to think that my paperwork got lost in the shuffle somewhere at the office, but it does happen and while TTC may be our priority, I doubt the doc's office sees it as one of their top ones.
> 
> I'm so glad you finally saw a smiley face!



yeah definitely, give them a call..lets hope they will send you out an appointment soon. tell them you have been waiting ages, that mc keep happening , that u really need someone to take you serious and help you.

wish you the best hun, let us know how u get on with the phonecall x


----------



## LalaR

Hello ladies, how are you all today? Welcome Emmerson3 - good to have another lady on board. We seem to be going along a similar route. I had a loss at 5+2 weeks on 7th Sept too. My cycles are regular but my progesterone levels have been a bit borderline so I wonder if that might be a problem for us (testing every month for the last 8-9 months). Good luck seeing your specialist. I agree- call them to chase the appointment. I am sure they won't mind. Try and relax - easier said than done I know!! - the cycle I did conceive was when I was fully relaxed on holidays. Look forward to hearing how you go. x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey i'm good thanks Lala. 

just did another test and ......still positive so looks like i will have to dtd again today. hopefully tomorrow want be positive so i can join you all in the dpo...

I've got bloatedness and pains down there so looks like it might be ovulation..i had it yesterday to, so maybe the eggy is moving down now? 

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/05ff3346.jpg


----------



## LalaR

Hi Lyns,
How are you doing? 
I think you are supposed to ovulate within 12-36h of your first OPK + test. The LH can hang around for a few days in some women meaning the OPK may stay + even after ov. I think you are safely in the TWW now. Here's hoping for a BFP in less than the 2 weeks for both of us.
I'm now 5dpo and after a temp dip yesterday it is way up again today. I have had little twinges so I hope that's a good sign.
L x


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Hi Lyns,
> How are you doing?
> I think you are supposed to ovulate within 12-36h of your first OPK + test. The LH can hang around for a few days in some women meaning the OPK may stay + even after ov. I think you are safely in the TWW now. Here's hoping for a BFP in less than the 2 weeks for both of us.
> I'm now 5dpo and after a temp dip yesterday it is way up again today. I have had little twinges so I hope that's a good sign.
> L x

Hey Lala :)

oh your temp is up again and you got twinges already? sounds good so far hun, keeping my fingers crossed that u keep getting more and more sign of reaching bfp :)

well i dtd sunday, monday and tuesday so im hoping dtd three day will give me a high chance of catching eggy :thumbup:

both ic opk and monitor are negative today so looks like i am in the dpo :happydance:

not far behind you hun, hope we all get bfp in couple of weeks :) xxx


----------



## brittsho

LalaR - I've been having TONS of pinching/twinges. Sometimes they itch!! 
How is everyone else? Any more symptoms??

Today when I wiped I had to dots of red blood on the tp...like the size of the tip of a pencil... I thought implantation bleeding was either pink/brown & was bigger in size? Wonder what this could be??? :shrug:

I'm going to eat some chocolate & think about it :haha:


----------



## LalaR

Hi brittsho, I'm still having tiny little twinges/cramps. Temping is going good - staying well above the coverline now. 
Not had any spotting like yours so far. I think implantation bleeding could show like your spotting - either that or you have had a little bit of trauma to the cervix from BDing or if you check your CP/CM. I hope it is IB!!
Have you been seeing a specialist for long? Hopefully they will work some magic soon. x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey brittsho - IB could be light as well as spotting heavy....so dont give up hun :) plus its way to early for af..so it may just be IB..well i hope so :)

Lala - hope the twinges and cramping are a very good sign for you xx

as for me, im still getting kinda of ovulation pains like i got the other day, do you think i should bed? or do you think it could just be eggy getting comfortable? x


----------



## brittsho

LalaR...first met my FS in April 2011. He's so awesome, which makes it less stressful! I'm nervous about the 2 drops of red blood as I've heard many who had chemicals w/ that. Every woman is different though, so fx!! When are you testing? Sunday is 10dpo for me, so I just may have to see :)

Babydeabreu....We didn't miss a day (sometimes twice) for about a week straight...plus had IUI. I would DTD just to be safe! Plus its always fun :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey Ladies, hope everyone's having a good day.

Looks like there's some good positive signs and symptoms going on, hopefully we'll be seeing some :bfp: soon. I've written this month off as I haven't had any symptoms and I'm 5dpo, I'd had loads last month before I got my BFP. I wasn't holding out much hope this month without the meds anyway. Just hope af is on time so I can start the 2nd round of clomid. 

While I'm here I was wondering if you guys could help me out. My OH doesn't think coming on here is good for me. I only joined after the chemical just for support really. He say's I'm obsessing about getting pregnant too much, paying too much attention to statistics and he thinks that seeing other people getting their BFP will get me depressed if it doesn't happen to me. I guess I do obsess a little but one of us has to or we'll never get preggers lol. 

I completely disagree with him and have told him that I won't be stopping using BnB anytime soon. I do agree with that whole statistics thing, it does get me down when I google figures and percentages. But coming on here and seeing other people getting the BFP and hearing the success stories doesn't upset me, quite the opposite, it gives me hope. Every time I see someone posting their good news it just makes me happy knowing that's there's one less woman going through what I've gone through month after month. 

Have any of you ever had anything similar with your OH?


----------



## brittsho

Hi Princess....my hubby told me to stop "googling" things because it only makes you.think about the worst possible outcome, stuff I find is not always true, etc. I do agree with that, however I dont think men understand the level of emotion a woman has toward her fertility. That being said, I think if BnB makes you feel better I don't think you should stop using it. Plus I'm sure he has an obsession or two as well! ;)


----------



## LalaR

Hi princess. My DH has no idea I even use this site!! I am of the opinion that if someone is going to obsess then nothing can be done to stop it and at least this site is supportive. Because of my job I know too much about the problem side of things so BnB reminds me of all the positive stories. Good luck this cycle. L x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks brittsho 

And yes he does have a few obsessions... Football, football and more football! lol

I just thinks because he's the kind of person that hides his emotions and bottles things up, even with me, he doesn't understand my need to communicate my emotions. I need to get my thoughts, feelings and frustrations off my chest and this is the perfect place to do it. With other women that understand and don't judge. I'm going to try and explain to him properly why this is a positive thing and I'm sure he'll understand better then, I know he just worries about me bless him.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hello ladies, can i join in the wait? This is my first month actually TTC. I have only used OPKs so far and i got a pos on the 17th and 18th so i think i'll be testing on the 31st, if i can hold out that long that is lol...Good luck to everyone! :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

brittsho said:


> LalaR...first met my FS in April 2011. He's so awesome, which makes it less stressful! I'm nervous about the 2 drops of red blood as I've heard many who had chemicals w/ that. Every woman is different though, so fx!! When are you testing? Sunday is 10dpo for me, so I just may have to see :)
> 
> Babydeabreu....We didn't miss a day (sometimes twice) for about a week straight...plus had IUI. I would DTD just to be safe! Plus its always fun :)

yeah we have bed everyday since sunday....but today i dont think its posible as my OH is not well. :shrug:

but definitely agree its alot of fun lol :hugs:





PrincessTaz said:


> Hey Ladies, hope everyone's having a good day.
> 
> Looks like there's some good positive signs and symptoms going on, hopefully we'll be seeing some :bfp: soon. I've written this month off as I haven't had any symptoms and I'm 5dpo, I'd had loads last month before I got my BFP. I wasn't holding out much hope this month without the meds anyway. Just hope af is on time so I can start the 2nd round of clomid.
> 
> While I'm here I was wondering if you guys could help me out. My OH doesn't think coming on here is good for me. I only joined after the chemical just for support really. He say's I'm obsessing about getting pregnant too much, paying too much attention to statistics and he thinks that seeing other people getting their BFP will get me depressed if it doesn't happen to me. I guess I do obsess a little but one of us has to or we'll never get preggers lol.
> 
> I completely disagree with him and have told him that I won't be stopping using BnB anytime soon. I do agree with that whole statistics thing, it does get me down when I google figures and percentages. But coming on here and seeing other people getting the BFP and hearing the success stories doesn't upset me, quite the opposite, it gives me hope. Every time I see someone posting their good news it just makes me happy knowing that's there's one less woman going through what I've gone through month after month.
> 
> Have any of you ever had anything similar with your OH?

My oh is fine with it, he actually like the fact i come on here and talk to you girls..it fines it healthy, long as he knows whats going on in my cycle and knows whats going on first he's completely all for it :thumbup: 

I think he would ruther me come on here and talk to you than be all bovered and stressed with thoughts in myhead..that you girls would understand alot more. its like me talking to pete about football when i havent really got a clue..i might know little bits about players and teams but not full on like he does. this is the same you girls no and understand the whole cycle thing :hugs:





Mrs.Resa said:


> Hello ladies, can i join in the wait? This is my first month actually TTC. I have only used OPKs so far and i got a pos on the 17th and 18th so i think i'll be testing on the 31st, if i can hold out that long that is lol...Good luck to everyone! :dust:

Hey welcome Resa...:hugs:

Hows everything going with you?


----------



## constancev18

LalaR said:


> Hi Lyns,
> How are you doing?
> I think you are supposed to ovulate within 12-36h of your first OPK + test. *The LH can hang around for a few days in some women meaning the OPK may stay + even after ov.* I think you are safely in the TWW now. Here's hoping for a BFP in less than the 2 weeks for both of us.
> I'm now 5dpo and after a temp dip yesterday it is way up again today. I have had little twinges so I hope that's a good sign.
> L x

That's good to know, Lala. It was confusing me to try to count dpo with 3 dys of positive opks even when I could tell (through pains and ewcm) that I'd probably already o'd.


----------



## constancev18

PrincessTaz said:


> Hey Ladies, hope everyone's having a good day.
> 
> While I'm here I was wondering if you guys could help me out. My OH doesn't think coming on here is good for me. I only joined after the chemical just for support really. He say's I'm obsessing about getting pregnant too much, paying too much attention to statistics and he thinks that seeing other people getting their BFP will get me depressed if it doesn't happen to me.
> 
> Have any of you ever had anything similar with your OH?

I agree with him to a point-I avoid negative/depressing threads and read the positive ones to keep my spirits up, and to feel like I'm part of a community. I haven't shared that we're ttcing with anyone IRL.

Joining this thread! I'm 3dpo and will start testing Oct 31. I'm feeling pretty good about our timing. We've been trying for 22 mos off and on but seriously for the last 12 months.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Welcome Mrs.Resa, I hope you get your BFP :)

Babydeabreu, I think once I explain to him what it's all about he'll get it. 

Hi constancev18, I really do hope this is your month. I agree with the negative threads, I've been trying to stick to the positive and funny ones.

I am going insane with the TWW, the days are dragging. Still got 11 days to wait, to be honest I don't think I'll be able to wait that long. I've even brought a stash of tests to work in case! lol

:dust :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

PrincessTaz said:


> Welcome Mrs.Resa, I hope you get your BFP :)
> 
> Babydeabreu, I think once I explain to him what it's all about he'll get it.
> 
> Hi constancev18, I really do hope this is your month. I agree with the negative threads, I've been trying to stick to the positive and funny ones.
> 
> I am going insane with the TWW, the days are dragging. Still got 11 days to wait, to be honest I don't think I'll be able to wait that long. I've even brought a stash of tests to work in case! lol
> 
> :dust :dust: :dust:

lolol i know i have done the same lol i bought my clear blue ovulating monitor vitamins and some ic opk last week....deliberately not buying any test...but today i finally caved in and got some off amazon lol :dohh: :dohh: i've got agessssss to go before i should test..its the 20th i meant to test on the 31st? hello thats like arghhhhhhh in my head lol i think i will peek a test by next week lol i know i know shoot me :dohh: lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

babydeabreu said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Mrs.Resa, I hope you get your BFP :)
> 
> Babydeabreu, I think once I explain to him what it's all about he'll get it.
> 
> Hi constancev18, I really do hope this is your month. I agree with the negative threads, I've been trying to stick to the positive and funny ones.
> 
> I am going insane with the TWW, the days are dragging. Still got 11 days to wait, to be honest I don't think I'll be able to wait that long. I've even brought a stash of tests to work in case! lol
> 
> :dust :dust: :dust:
> 
> lolol i know i have done the same lol i bought my clear blue ovulating monitor vitamins and some ic opk last week....deliberately not buying any test...but today i finally caved in and got some off amazon lol :dohh: :dohh: i've got agessssss to go before i should test..its the 20th i meant to test on the 31st? hello thats like arghhhhhhh in my head lol i think i will peek a test by next week lol i know i know shoot me :dohh: lolClick to expand...

Lol, I think we both need shooting. I know I'm going to end up doing one waaaayyyyy early. I haven't even had any symptoms this month but I still can't help thinking I could be, I mean you never know, every pregnancy is different. I always end up getting my hopes up but it's better than giving up :)


----------



## babydeabreu

It's so true, i hate the what if's and the maybe's lol what if i tested now and it said pregnant on the digi, maybe testing early it will show because my hcg levels are already high hahaha why do we set our selfs up for a flat out fat no lol

I know pass me the violin lol :-({|= lol


----------



## calista20

Hey hun. Can I join the wait? I finally got my first positive opk this afternoon after a negative last night. Soooo excited as I was worried I would never O. I'm on day 20 of a usual 30 day cycle so I'll be testing around the 31st or so. Hubby and I have been busy bd'ing since I wasn't sure what was going on so I'm pretty sure I'm extra covered for this month. Just hope it's a good month with a BFP!!


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> Hey hun. Can I join the wait? I finally got my first positive opk this afternoon after a negative last night. Soooo excited as I was worried I would never O. I'm on day 20 of a usual 30 day cycle so I'll be testing around the 31st or so. Hubby and I have been busy bd'ing since I wasn't sure what was going on so I'm pretty sure I'm extra covered for this month. Just hope it's a good month with a BFP!!

oh fantastic..great stuff. you got a pic of your opk? 

hope you and hubs are going to be busy tonight and tomorrow :winkwink:

good luck hun xx


----------



## calista20

lol no. It's just a smiley face so I figured it wasn't worth taking a pic.

We've been busy already and will be today and tomorrow again after a couple photoshoots I have to do. 

So do I start counting the dpo from my first neg opk after the pos or go by my temps?


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Babydeabreu- I'm doing good so far. I wasn't feeling too great this afternoon. I had a pounding headache but i feel better now. I'm just excited to test. I work at a clinic so i have HPT at my fingertips, so it'll be a challenge not to test sooner LOL. How are you doing?


----------



## LalaR

calista20 said:


> lol no. It's just a smiley face so I figured it wasn't worth taking a pic.
> 
> We've been busy already and will be today and tomorrow again after a couple photoshoots I have to do.
> 
> So do I start counting the dpo from my first neg opk after the pos or go by my temps?

I would go by temps if you are doing that as it's most accurate. You are likely to ov 12 - 24hours after your first positive OPK. 
How is everyone today? I am awake too early today. I'm away on a short break with my dad and am far too hot to sleep now. At least it meant my temp was done at normal work time. Lol!! 
I've got really odd breast symptoms today. They are mildly tender round the edges but ok in the middle! No idea if that's significant?!?
Hope you are all settling into the tww. It's the longest two weeks ever!!! X :winkwink:


----------



## brittsho

I'm feeling down today...totally like its not my month. Not sure if its because testing time is apporaching or what. I just will be so heart broken to not see a bfp :(


----------



## brittsho

I woke up & immediately was brought to tears. I wish I was more optimistic like my hubby.


----------



## PrincessTaz

brittsho said:


> I'm feeling down today...totally like its not my month. Not sure if its because testing time is apporaching or what. I just will be so heart broken to not see a bfp :(

Aw hugs hun :hugs: :hugs:

I know you feel, not even had 1 single twinge or anything this month and even though my head is telling me I'm deffo not this month, my heart is saying but you could be. If I'm not I just hope af arrives on time so I can start trying for next month.

I really hope you do get your BPF this month, I'll be keeping my FXed for everybody.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

Aww sorry u felt like that yesterday, hope feel better today hun? 

How's all the rest of you ladies? 

Afm I'm getting constant pulling like pains on the left which I'm hoping is a good sign of bean? I keep getting this pregnant feeling but I'm not sure if that's just in my head as usual lol 

My test that I bought the other day are still not here so that's a good thing other wize I would have tested alread lol


----------



## LalaR

Hi lyns, I'm ok today. Not much to report today. No twinges so far today but been really busy so possibly not noticed!! Been hungry past couple days and bbs been giving me odd twinges round the edges. V odd. Now 8dpo and desperate to test. Need to be strong and hold off till 12dpo tho. I do feel as tho I am pg but will just have to wait and see.
Good sign with the pulling sensation. Means your tube doing its job! L x


----------



## brittsho

I am 9dpo & having zero symptoms now. Ugh. Definitely not feeling pregnant this month :( I am going to test tomorrow with FMU just to see what I get.


----------



## babydeabreu

oh the time is getting closer and closer for us all ladies....please try not to test early as it will just break your heart seeing nothing :)

Britts - feeling nothing doesnt mean your not hun. dont give up hope :)

i feel alot better this month as its the first month using the ovulation digital monitor...seeing that face gives me even more hope that i ovulated and court eggy. i just hope it works and that i have done enough :)

not long now ladies..sending you all lots and lots of babydust :) xx

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## brittsho

I know I shouldn't get so down! But it's so hard not to! I am going to my acupuncture appt this morning so hopefully that will help calm me down! :haha:

I think I want to test tomorrow @ 10dpo...just to see what I get. I've told myself to be prepared to get a BFN & not to beat myself up over it. :dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

brittsho said:


> I know I shouldn't get so down! But it's so hard not to! I am going to my acupuncture appt this morning so hopefully that will help calm me down! :haha:
> 
> I think I want to test tomorrow @ 10dpo...just to see what I get. I've told myself to be prepared to get a BFN & not to beat myself up over it. :dohh:

oh cool, hope that works for you hun.

I'm sending you lots of babydust for tomorrow in hoping that you get a line, even if its faint..its a line :hugs:

post a pic when you have done it hun.. im sure us girls would love to see it :)

xx


----------



## Mrs.Resa

brittsho said:


> I know I shouldn't get so down! But it's so hard not to! I am going to my acupuncture appt this morning so hopefully that will help calm me down! :haha:
> 
> I think I want to test tomorrow @ 10dpo...just to see what I get. I've told myself to be prepared to get a BFN & not to beat myself up over it. :dohh:

I'm sorry you are feeling down. I hope your acupuncture appt works out for you. I also hope you get a positive line when you test! Good luck :dust:


----------



## KellyPags

Im glad to see that I'm not the only one anxiously waiting to test. I'm actually really confused this month. I wasnt testing my ovulation this month but was due to ovulate on the 17th. We dtd on the 16th and decided to wait until next month to really put an effort into trying. It's been 6 days and I have been kind of sick to my stomach and much more tired than usual. Today I am feeling a little crampy and nauseous. My last af was on oct 3. Do you think I can just be ovulating now?


----------



## brittsho

Kelly - how long are your cycles normally? Could be that you got pregnant if you are having symptoms z7 in fact did Ov on 17th. You would be 5dpo which is potential for some symptoms. Otherwise, depending on your cycle lengths it is possible that you ov later on.


----------



## KellyPags

My normal cycle is 30 days. I'm due for af on nov 3.


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! My Two Week Wait officially starts...today! I will be testing at 6 DPO on the October 30th...FX for a early BFP. I've had very early BFPs too but I'm not sure if my pregnancies have been THAT early...lol.....if I get a BFN, i'll be testing again Nov 5th or 6th, because my AF is due on Nov 7th. I am TTC my #4 and for DH's #1 (biologically). 

Brittsho - FX for you.! 

Baby dust for everyone!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LilDreamy

Wow! What a Gorgeous baby you have BabyDea! =]
Hopefully we will both be getting our positives on the 31st!
This will be TTC # 2 for me as well!
And this is our first month TTC.
I'm not really expecting a Positive this run around because I'm completely confused by my cycle.

I just got off of the Marinea IUD. 
My last Cycle started on the 6th and we Did the deed on the 28th and 29th.
SO I'm HOPING my cycle is a 30 days and ov on the 15th day... if so Then I'm thinking I might get a BFP! :)

When we got pregnant with Alexa it was our first month TTC and we lucked out quite quickly.
The reason we waited so long to do the deed is because he was away on a business trip. SWo fingers crossed.

And baby dust to all of you ladies!!! :)


----------



## LalaR

LilDreamy - Alexa is gorgeous. No wonder you are trying for another. There's mo reason you can't conceive first cycle so Fxd for you!! Only a week to go before testing. 
I'm now 9dpo and been ttc our first since August. I feel so queasy today. Not sure if it is related or just the huge breakfast I had this morning!! Lol!
L x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Ladies.

Well I'm 8dpo and still no symptoms.

I was wanting some advice if you could help. I've just bought a BBT and some OPKs and I'm going to start charting next month if I don't get BFP. I don't have a clue how it actually all works though. I've heard people saying they chart on Fertility Friend but it wont let me register. Can you just buy chart sheets instead or is there another site I could use?


----------



## LalaR

PrincessTaz said:


> Hiya Ladies.
> 
> Well I'm 8dpo and still no symptoms.
> 
> I was wanting some advice if you could help. I've just bought a BBT and some OPKs and I'm going to start charting next month if I don't get BFP. I don't have a clue how it actually all works though. I've heard people saying they chart on Fertility Friend but it wont let me register. Can you just buy chart sheets instead or is there another site I could use?

Hi princess. FF is the best site for charting so I would try again. I registered after going through a link on someone else's signature on BnB. Try through mine if you like. There is also a free iPhone app you could use. Good luck. L x:thumbup:


----------



## PrincessTaz

LalaR said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Hiya Ladies.
> 
> Hi princess. FF is the best site for charting so I would try again. I registered after going through a link on someone else's signature on BnB. Try through mine if you like. There is also a free iPhone app you could use. Good luck. L x:thumbup:
> 
> Thank you, it's let me do it this time :)Click to expand...


----------



## LilDreamy

Thanks so much LaLar! She is a handfull! lol. 

Soo I'm really confused right now. :/
I haven't breast fed in over 6 months. My lactation completely stopped.
And all of a sudden today about 2-3 days past ovulation I noticed some clear cloudy liquid come out of my nipples. Am I starting to lactate again? Wondering if this is a super early sign of pregnancy... and It just seems impossible to be symptom spotting so soon. :/

Best of luck everyone. =]


----------



## brittsho

10 dpo.... B F N

Pic:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0848-1.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## brittsho

LilDreamy... I can't help ya w/ the lactating as I have obviously never experienced that! lol - but hopefully it means a future BFP :)


----------



## SLCMommy

LilDreamy said:


> Thanks so much LaLar! She is a handfull! lol.
> 
> Soo I'm really confused right now. :/
> I haven't breast fed in over 6 months. My lactation completely stopped.
> And all of a sudden today about 2-3 days past ovulation I noticed some clear cloudy liquid come out of my nipples. Am I starting to lactate again? Wondering if this is a super early sign of pregnancy... and It just seems impossible to be symptom spotting so soon. :/
> 
> Best of luck everyone. =]

No, it's not. It's more of a hormone thing. I was wondering the same question last cycle because it happened to me around 3 days past ovulation...thought maybe it was a blessed sign....I got my AF. When I asked around, one of my best friends told me it still happens to her aunt, who is divorced, (so not sexually active), total hysterectomy, and youngest was 15. I myself haven't nursed in over three years, too.


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies sorry havent been on, feeling alittle run down today, got abit of a sore throat too booo!! :wacko:



> LilDreamy Wow! What a Gorgeous baby you have BabyDea! =]
> Hopefully we will both be getting our positives on the 31st!
> This will be TTC # 2 for me as well!
> And this is our first month TTC.
> I'm not really expecting a Positive this run around because I'm completely confused by my cycle.
> 
> I just got off of the Marinea IUD.
> My last Cycle started on the 6th and we Did the deed on the 28th and 29th.
> SO I'm HOPING my cycle is a 30 days and ov on the 15th day... if so Then I'm thinking I might get a BFP!
> 
> When we got pregnant with Alexa it was our first month TTC and we lucked out quite quickly.
> The reason we waited so long to do the deed is because he was away on a business trip. SWo fingers crossed.
> 
> And baby dust to all of you ladies!!!


LilDreamy- thank you kindly...he is, but is a right little monster so dont be fooled lol 

Hope your cycle will be fine now and that this cycle you will indeed get your bfp :dust: ;)



> PrincessTaz Hiya Ladies.
> 
> Well I'm 8dpo and still no symptoms.
> 
> I was wanting some advice if you could help. I've just bought a BBT and some OPKs and I'm going to start charting next month if I don't get BFP. I don't have a clue how it actually all works though. I've heard people saying they chart on Fertility Friend but it wont let me register. Can you just buy chart sheets instead or is there another site I could use?

Hey hun i dont no about bbt as i dont temp..never works for me, my body temp is always up and down so it always stressed me out, so i gave up but as for opks..i would advice to start using them 6 days after af has finished and try using the sticks everyday in the afternoon, as thats always best. i got a clear blue ovulating monitor for this month..which has been the best thing ever made for us women....no second quessing lines..this monitor just shows a smiley face each time your 12-36 hours away from ovulation. i would recommend it for anyone ttc. :thumbup:


afm .....well i have no test as i made sure i didnt buy any as i would have used them all up by now lol but i have got opks, which is bad real bad because i only went and used one didnt i lol :dohh: but the strange thing is...there is quite a dark line so now my mind is thinking ohhhh could this be a sign: silly me dohh: 

advice - women do not use opk 5 dpo as your mind will go crazy lol

welcome all the other lovely ladies that have joined us...lots of baby dust to u all 
:dust::dust:xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

brittsho said:


> 10 dpo.... B F N
> 
> Pic:

sorry so far its bfn hun..still early days :hugs:

still got my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Spanny2010

I'm also waiting to test 1 st nov 
Had pains thurs till sat not sure if it good r bad I've never had pains that bad before 
Hate waiting .... I feel blotted today so I'm confused ??!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey Lyns, haven't caught up with whole thread, but I remember you from Aug 2010!!
I should be testing 29/30th, but tested today at 6dpo (what was I thinking!) so now I'll be testing every day until then!
FX this is the month for both of us again :)
And hey to all the other peeps testing 30/31 Oct!!
brittsho, I hope your pep talk worked, and don't feel down, test again in a few days if you can wait!
x


----------



## babydeabreu

Spanny2010 said:


> I'm also waiting to test 1 st nov
> Had pains thurs till sat not sure if it good r bad I've never had pains that bad before
> Hate waiting .... I feel blotted today so I'm confused ??!!

maybe they are some good sign that eggy is gettinf comfortable?

lots of baby dust hun..got my fingers crossed for you xx




holywoodmum said:


> Hey Lyns, haven't caught up with whole thread, but I remember you from Aug 2010!!
> I should be testing 29/30th, but tested today at 6dpo (what was I thinking!) so now I'll be testing every day until then!
> FX this is the month for both of us again :)
> And hey to all the other peeps testing 30/31 Oct!!
> brittsho, I hope your pep talk worked, and don't feel down, test again in a few days if you can wait!
> x

oh wow hello stranger... i remember you too :)

How are you doing? hows things going with the ttc? have you been ttc long? 

soon as i get my test (hopefully come tomorrow) i shall be doing the same hun lol even tho im setting myself up for a to early bfn lol my mind says test it might show it might show lol haha :dohh: things we do to upset our selfs :winkwink:

nice to hear from you hun, i'll be stalking you keeping up with how your doing xx


----------



## holywoodmum

first month - or half month, had IUD removed day (or two) after OV - so chances are tiny that its even possible this month! 
Gotta go to bed now - knackered and our house too cold!!


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> first month - or half month, had IUD removed day (or two) after OV - so chances are tiny that its even possible this month!
> Gotta go to bed now - knackered and our house too cold!!

oh right well you never know hun, you might have got there last minute :)

:dust::dust::dust::dust: 

night night xx


----------



## Spanny2010

Thanks I hope your right just started wondering as I never felt a pain like it before so got googling as you do ended up here lol 
R u supposed to have bleeding if it implanted ?


----------



## babydeabreu

Spanny2010 said:


> Thanks I hope your right just started wondering as I never felt a pain like it before so got googling as you do ended up here lol
> R u supposed to have bleeding if it implanted ?

some women get it so dont worrie to much. do you have some bleeding? is it like spotting? brownish/redish? heavy light? Sometimes well actually alot of women get IB(Implantion bleed) which in most cases lead on to having healthy babys :)

:hugs: xx


----------



## Spanny2010

No I have no bleeding spotting r any thing 
Was wondering is it supposed to so many sites say it does 
...! I hope it sticks now would love to have positive test 
Thanks for your help  xx


----------



## babydeabreu

good luck hun, let us know how u get on with testing xx


----------



## Spanny2010

I will hope it all works out for all of us .. Good night


----------



## PrincessTaz

babydeabreu said:


> Hey hun i dont no about bbt as i dont temp..never works for me, my body temp is always up and down so it always stressed me out, so i gave up but as for opks..i would advice to start using them 6 days after af has finished and try using the sticks everyday in the afternoon, as thats always best. i got a clear blue ovulating monitor for this month..which has been the best thing ever made for us women....no second quessing lines..this monitor just shows a smiley face each time your 12-36 hours away from ovulation. i would recommend it for anyone ttc. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> afm .....well i have no test as i made sure i didnt buy any as i would have used them all up by now lol but i have got opks, which is bad real bad because i only went and used one didnt i lol :dohh: but the strange thing is...there is quite a dark line so now my mind is thinking ohhhh could this be a sign: silly me dohh:
> 
> advice - women do not use opk 5 dpo as your mind will go crazy lol
> 
> welcome all the other lovely ladies that have joined us...lots of baby dust to u all
> :dust::dust:xxx

Thanks honey.

So with the opks how do you know when exactly you're OV because I've seen women getting faint line before they're actually OV. Is it worth getting some digital ones as well to be sure?

And as for the testing... We all do it. Trying to make babies deffo brings out the craziness in you lol xx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

lol its true, like we aint crazy as it is..we need to set our selfs up for more craziness lol

well most women(not all) ovulate 14 days after af has finished. normally around day 6 to 20..you ovulate. testing each day you will notice the line getting darker each time, the more LH (Luteinizing Hormone) in your urine the darker the line will get. soon as the line is the same as the controlled line you will then ovulated with in 8- 48 hours..some are soon and some are later. im sure if u get stuck, posting your photo on here the ladies will help you out in whether or not its positive or not...soon as it it.. make sure you dtd for the 
next 2-3 days :)

if you can afford the CLEARBLUE DIGITAL OVULATION TEST i would def get it hun :)

[https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Clearblu...t=UK_Health_HealthCare_RL&hash=item2315144ebb

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MzcwWDY0MA==/$(KGrHqR,!iQE6LCsDS-JBOlV8bprYw~~60_12.JPG
https://i5.ebayimg.com/02/i/07/ee/3d/7d_1_sbl.JPG


You can buy 7 pack or the 20 pack , hope that helps x


----------



## SLCMommy

babydea- Your child is so cute! How much do those clearblue ovulation tests run, do you know off hand?


----------



## brittsho

I've been having some cramps & sharp shooting pains in abdomen this evening & EXTREMELY tired. My nipples are a little tender, but not super sore. I am going to test every morning from here on out... I can't help myself! I'm a POAS-holic!! :haha:

How's everyone else doing? 

LalaR...anymore symptoms? When will you be testing?


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hey everyone! Sorry to be joining the party late but I'm 5 dpo and will be testing on October 31st too. This is the second month my DH & I are TTC #1. I don't have any real symptoms yet but FX'd for EVERYONE!!! :dance:


----------



## babydeabreu

SLCMommy said:


> babydea- Your child is so cute! How much do those clearblue ovulation tests run, do you know off hand?

Thanks slc :) 

They cost around 12 to 25 depending on how many you want! Personally I find it alot better getting the month supply so you know when u ovulate and don't miss a day. You get 20 in a pack costing £21.99 not cheap no but 99% accurate at detection ovulation. I think u get a great guaranty of ovulation which to me ttc is perfect. Like I said if you can afford it definitely get it :) 

I posted the link with the pics if you want to by them Hun :)



brittsho said:


> I've been having some cramps & sharp shooting pains in abdomen this evening & EXTREMELY tired. My nipples are a little tender, but not super sore. I am going to test every morning from here on out... I can't help myself! I'm a POAS-holic!! :haha:
> 
> How's everyone else doing?
> 
> LalaR...anymore symptoms? When will you be testing?

Sounds good Britt, hope it's keeps getting better from here :) 

Hope tomorrows test there's a hint of a line :) 

Getting closer and closer... Good luck girls xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi MommyToBe :)
Brittsho, I POAS again today too :) gl today!

here are mine from yesterday and today... first two pics, tweaks from yesterday. last two, this morning and I can't find anything (despite my not very good attempts at tweaking...)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0466 copy2.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 13









IMAG0471 copy.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0472 copy.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 11









IMAG0472 copy2.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydeabreu

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Hey everyone! Sorry to be joining the party late but I'm 5 dpo and will be testing on October 31st too. This is the second month my DH & I are TTC #1. I don't have any real symptoms yet but FX'd for EVERYONE!!! :dance:

hey welcome hun your not late..we just getting started in here :)

good luck, sending you lots of babydust xx




holywoodmum said:


> Hi MommyToBe :)
> Brittsho, I POAS again today too :) gl today!
> 
> here are mine from yesterday and today... first two pics, tweaks from yesterday. last two, this morning and I can't find anything (despite my not very good attempts at tweaking...)

ohh is that a line i can see....looks like you might have got there just in time after all :happydance:

looking forward to seeing how dark tomorrows is :)


my pregnancy tests came in the post just now, going to wait till about 1ish as i have no wee in the tank to pee on it with lol 

i cant wait ..i know its way to early but my mind just wants to see lol i know:dohh: :dohh: but i cant help it...i need my peeonastick fix lol xx


----------



## holywoodmum

good luck lyns!!
I'm not going to poas til Thur - honest It's my next day off work ,so being busy nad quick out of house in morning will hopefully help me hold off!


----------



## babydeabreu

lol oh i bet you cave in...it will eat at you to you finally test lol 

but.... i do hope u can hold it off till thursday hun, its looking good so far xx


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, hope everyone is fine today. 
Brittsho - I am ok. Feeling pretty yuk today to be honest. The nausea I had yesterday eventually left at about 6pm but is back again today. I am exhausted, dizzy, low and have an awful headache. I have weed so much in the past 24h too - even up overnight once which I only did when I was preg before my MC. Despite planning to wait until Friday when I am 14dpo I caved and tested this morning with an IC test - BFN! I feel pregnant but maybe I am just imagining it and am just exhausted from my trip away at the weekend. I think I will hold out until later in the week before testing again. AF is due Sat but I am praying she will stay away. 
How did your test go? L x


----------



## brittsho

LalaR....I feel the exact same way! I keep thinking I am pregnant cuz of all the symptoms but then sometimes I feel like I'm imagining it all. Today is 11dpo for me & I got another BFN w/ FMU. I'm really starting to doubt everything even though I know its early yet. When do you think I should be getting an accurate result? By 14dpo??


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Good morning all! I'm only 6 dpo so I won't be testing yet but I've got my FX'd for everyone who is. 

If you've already tested today and got a BFN (BOOO) don't give up hope! As long as :witch: doesn't show, there's hope.

Babydeabreu, good luck testing. Your son is so unbelievably cute, I can't wait for him to have a sibling! :)

:dust:


----------



## LalaR

brittsho said:


> LalaR....I feel the exact same way! I keep thinking I am pregnant cuz of all the symptoms but then sometimes I feel like I'm imagining it all. Today is 11dpo for me & I got another BFN w/ FMU. I'm really starting to doubt everything even though I know its early yet. When do you think I should be getting an accurate result? By 14dpo??

Brittsho, sorry about your result. There is still time for both of us. I was reading some research and the average time to get a BFP is 13.6dpo. It was basically saying that women test too early and it has significant psychological implications. Don't I know it. The wait is driving me crazy!! I'm only 10dpo so I might test again at 12 or 13dpo. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for all of us. Baby dust. L x:flower:


----------



## calista20

Hey everyone! So exciting to know you all are testing soon. I'm pretty sure I'm either 2 or 3dpo. I had a bachelorette party on Saturday and didn't get to check any of my fertility signs so I'm relying on my temps but had to adjust the weekend ones because I just couldn't get up at 6:30 like I normally do. 
FX'ed for everyone and lots of baby dust :)


----------



## babydeabreu

hi ladies..sorry some of you have gotten bfn....but you do realise its early days..not everyone can pick up hcg this early on. keep testing and i'll keep praying you all get bfp in the next week or soo :)

:dust::dust::dust:



MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Good morning all! I'm only 6 dpo so I won't be testing yet but I've got my FX'd for everyone who is.
> 
> If you've already tested today and got a BFN (BOOO) don't give up hope! As long as :witch: doesn't show, there's hope.
> 
> Babydeabreu, good luck testing. Your son is so unbelievably cute, I can't wait for him to have a sibling! :)
> 
> :dust:

Hey mommy :)

how u holding up hun?

thank you kindly, i cant wait till andreas has a little brother or sister too. seeing him play around with them would make my world complete :)

lots of babydust to you :dust::dust:


afm...well i think i can see the start of something faint :) its very very faint but its there...im hoping its not an evap as its so early...so the next couple of days i shall be testing like an addict lol 

xx


----------



## SLCMommy

babydea- My daughter was 6 lbs 15 oz born at 39 weeks...& my DS #2 was 6lbs 14 oz at 39 weeks as well. How long was your child? ALL three of my kids were all 18.5 or very close to it lol


----------



## babydeabreu

SLCMommy said:


> babydea- My daughter was 6 lbs 15 oz born at 39 weeks...& my DS #2 was 6lbs 14 oz at 39 weeks as well. How long was your child? ALL three of my kids were all 18.5 or very close to it lol

Hey hun..you have cute avatar pic :)

andreas was born 6lb 13oz at 37.6 weeks(he was induced) didnt have alot of movement from him...now the little monster dont stop moving lol 

seems all yours were born around the same weigh which to me is all healthy and good :) 

even though andreas was born under 7lb he sure was a heavy little thing lol 

hows u today? xx


----------



## holywoodmum

babydeabreu said:


> afm...well i think i can see the start of something faint :) its very very faint but its there...im hoping its not an evap as its so early...so the next couple of days i shall be testing like an addict lol
> 
> xx


Post a pic for us!!

I'm really wishing i hadn't tested yesterday, but actually managed to spend an entire afternoon without thinking about ttc, so that's good - it's easier to dwell on it when I'm at home, so two days in work should push it clear out of my mind!


----------



## babydeabreu

Its so easy to dwell on it when our at home...today every 4 hours my mind goes test lol i have to fight my ming..how crazy it that lol ive tested once and thats enough lol i shall test tomorrow hoping theres a line there too :)

its faint so be aware to look with one eye closed or squint lol haha

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/241a40e2.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/355a4584-1.jpg


----------



## holywoodmum

nah, i reckon i can see it too :) that's how mine started last time!! x


----------



## babydeabreu

:) thanks hun.

i think we both are just praying hoping ours is not evaps :shrug: :thumbup:

xx


----------



## DancingSheba

hey all. i am 8dpo today and so far i was feeling positive but today im starting to feel out. know its early yet lol but i guess i drive myself crazy symptom spotting. thought i could join the thread. how is everyone doing on here?


----------



## babydeabreu

DancingSheba said:


> hey all. i am 8dpo today and so far i was feeling positive but today im starting to feel out. know its early yet lol but i guess i drive myself crazy symptom spotting. thought i could join the thread. how is everyone doing on here?

welcome Sheba :)

8dpo is very close to all of us. have you tested yet? going to? 

we seem to be eager beaver addicts and have already lol 

good luck to you xx


----------



## DancingSheba

i tested this morning of course haha! bfn of course. it was one of those dollar store cheapies though so i didnt expect it to show anything.


----------



## babydeabreu

ahh keep trying its way to early hun.. even i was shocked and still think nah its an evap lol 

but keep trying hopefully this time next week it will be smiles all round :) xx


----------



## hockey24

I'm 7 DPO today so thought I would join this thread! I haven't POAS yet but figure if I stalk this thread and see how others results come out - maybe I'll give in and try later in the week. 

Sometimes that :bfn: just depresses me so if I don't do it, there is still hope that it could happen!

Baby dust to all you testers this week!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## tryingforno2

Hi ladies do you mind if I join? Af was due the 23rd and nothing, having a weird pulling in my belly as we speak, hoping to test tomorrow but may try and hold out to the 30th(not likely) good luck all! Xx


----------



## holywoodmum

BeautifulD did a great tweak for me today, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







BeautifulD's tweak 7dpo.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 27


----------



## babydeabreu

WELCOME ladies :wave:

hope your test comes out bfp in the next week or so :dust::dust:



holywoodmum - that photo is way to blurry cant really see anything? 

put the photo of it up before it was tweaked? x


----------



## holywoodmum

ah, it's just the ones i posted earlier


----------



## babydeabreu

oh right..well the ones i saw earlier there definitely is a line hun..hopefully by tomorrow is will be darker :) xx


----------



## DancingSheba

hey, just got back from teaching my classes. it helped to get my mind off things but now im back to obsessing over symptoms/ lack of symptoms. im trying to hold off on testing again until friday. last time i was pregnant i had no symptoms until the week af was supposed to come. I was on the pill actually. the only thing that was different that month before af was when i was visiting my parents i had this nausea the whole time. My brother was like "Are you pregnant?" i said no way i am on the pill. well i was wrong. 
Its just so frustrating, now that I am actually TRYING to conceive, it seems impossible. Its been 8 months


----------



## tryingforno2

Morning ladies, so Af still hasn't come so that 2days late, so I think I'm going to do a test today but if it's a BFN I'm going to hold out til Friday is AF hasn't come, will let you all know later. When I was pregnant with my first I took 2test at around 2days late and I got a invalid and a really faint positive so I'm hoping even if it is really faint!!

Babydust to you all xxxxx


----------



## LalaR

Wow Lyns, Congratulations. Hope the line is getting darker today. 
I still feel rubbish but am now wondering if I have some sort of tummy bug as the nausea hasnt gone and my stomach is churning. FF has indicated a triphasic chart but it could all be wrong if I have an infection. Feeling low and miserable. AF not due until Saturday and I know I really shouldn't test again until I am late but I think I am a POAS addict.


----------



## babydeabreu

Dancing - its always easier when your not trying..but how lucky was you getting preg why you was on the pill...your the 1%..amazing :) it can be frustrating when your ttc bu it will happen hun, might be taking alittle longer but it will :)

tryingforno2 - oh late is a good sign hope she says away for atleast another 9 months :)

hope the test is bfp for you xxx

Lala - sorry you feel not all that today...hope you feela better by the end of today :) hope u get around to testing and come back with some good news xx

i have been feeling unwell too...sore throat, sneezing, bunged up feeling weak and bad windy pops :wacko:

not testing untill about 1ish as thats always been my better time to test :)

i think most of us are a poas addict hun so dont worry lol :haha: xx


----------



## DancingSheba

thanks babydea. I need to have patience. My temp keeps going up every morning. This is my first time temping kinndof? lol i started after i ovulated so it doesnt really do me good but you learn so much about your temp changes during your cycle.


----------



## brittsho

12 dpo FMU & BFN
I really thought this was my month until this slapped me in the face.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0852-2.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## LalaR

brittsho said:


> 12 dpo FMU & BFN
> I really thought this was my month until this slapped me in the face.

There is still plenty time. The research on FF says that the average time to get a BFP is 13.6dpo. Keep positive. L x:flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

still time brittsho... esp as you might have ov later than your thought...

well i managed not to poas a stick this morning :) and boy, has being at work kept my mind off it - after a day in high school the last thing i want is to think about bringing more children in to the world! seriously knackered today, can't believe what a killer tuesday's are for me!


----------



## brittsho

Thanks ladies! :) I know 12dpo is still early, but I also see hundreds of other women getting their BFPs much earlier! 

I wish I had something to keep my mind off of it... maybe I should work in a daycare/school & I'd change my mind too! :haha: lol


----------



## calista20

AGHHH I'm so jealous of all you girls who are testing or close to testing. FF tells me I'm 3dpo now and I'm trying not to drive myself bonkers with the early symptoms. lol It's gonna be a looooong tww! 

Babydea I'm so excited for you to poas again! I wanna see an even darker line, cause I def saw one on your last one! :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

still early days yet britt, keep your chin up hunn..hopfully that bfn will turn into a bfp come the weekend :) hope the witch stays away xxx

holywoodmum - your good, i give in everyday now lol when are you going to give in and test? 

Calista - i felt like you last week hun, i just wished the day would be tomorrow for all of last week lol now im only 8 dpo and im still doing it now lol 

Thanks hun, i hope it gets darker to..or even shows again for that matter as there was nothing today xx


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, I might have explained my yuk feeling as I have had an upset tum all afternoon - back and forward to the loo like a yoyo!! One bad sign tho is a little bit of pinky brown staining to my discharge on wiping. AF isn't due until Saturday at the earliest based on a 26 day cycle which is my shortest. I hope I'm not out already!


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhhh lala that sounds like IB hun..maybe scary but maybe a good sign for you?? 

keeping my fingers crossed..hope u feel better tomorrow too xx


----------



## LalaR

babydeabreu said:


> ohhhhh lala that sounds like IB hun..maybe scary but maybe a good sign for you??
> 
> keeping my fingers crossed..hope u feel better tomorrow too xx

Thanks lyns - ff thinks it is a bad sign but I can only keep my hopes up. Hopefully you will get your bfp back again tomorrow. x


----------



## holywoodmum

hahaha, i caved already. just took one before I popped out to the shops! Just uploading pics to pc now...


----------



## babydeabreu

really.....ohhh what was the out come?


----------



## holywoodmum

babydeabreu said:


> really.....ohhh what was the out come?

well i feel slightly less insane now - but it's still so barely there it's virtually non existant...
top pic as taken, then my two attempts at tweaks. same test, different photos.
 



Attached Files:







Tue_1.jpg
File size: 71.8 KB
Views: 27









Tue_2.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## babydeabreu

wooohooo yup its definitely there sweet. congratulations is in order now whoop whooop

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

so much for waiting till thursday eh? lol


----------



## babydeabreu

can you get an frer test? (first response there)/???


----------



## Spanny2010

Oh cool I can see it too ... 
Congrats


----------



## brittsho

Congrats!! XX


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls,

I have read this entire thread. This is my first month TTC and I am still learning a lot. DH and I tried 9 months (natural) for our first son that will be turning 3 in less than a month. I hope the wait isnt as long this time as I want another one NOW! 

first day of my last period was Oct 2nd...I thought my O day was Oct 17 but I ended up in the ER due to a cyst and they told me the pain was heightend by the fact that I was ovulating..this was on Oct 19th so we BD on Oct 29th and hoped for the best...I guess I am like 6dpo? Still learning all this so if I am wrong let me know 

I have already tested several times even knowing it was too early I could help myself...I only have one test left so I will be testing Saturday morning. AF is supposed to show up Sunday

I was having waves of nausea, tiredness, cramping, pangs of pain in pelvic region, and aversion to beer and cigs...but that all mostly went away yesterady so now I dont think I am preggo anymore...but I still enjoy reading hte posts and seeing what I can improve for next cycle...the opk tests sound like something I would do next time since I am clueless about ovulation

thanks for letting me join!


----------



## wishnhoping

I meant we BD on the 20th...not 29th


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey Welcome wishnhoping :wave:

yup from what you just said..your about 6dpo, wishing you all the best hun. when do you think you will test?

as for opks..there great at detecting ovulation 8-36s hours before. meaning soon as you have a positive test you will ovulating with in the nest 1-3 days depending on your body :)

best thing i have found is getting 

https://www.ocado.com/catalog/images-hires/59606011_H.jpg?identifier=2a6250d596353ea8d83850c77e8b9ad4


i know i keep saying it, but i just found it so much less stressfull knowing when ovulation is!!
The test detects a hormonal surge (LH) in your urine, which occurs prior to ovulation. then making sure you bed in the next 48 hours you have a much better chance of catching eggy :)

all the best hun xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I will def be investing in one for my next cycle...although I hope there is no next cyle...just not optimistic about this month but one can hope..

I have already tested 4 times...haha because I have a testing problem..I only have one test left so I wont test again until Saturday


----------



## babydeabreu

wishnhoping said:


> I will def be investing in one for my next cycle...although I hope there is no next cyle...just not optimistic about this month but one can hope..
> 
> I have already tested 4 times...haha because I have a testing problem..I only have one test left so I wont test again until Saturday

ohhh welcome to the addiction thread..seems all of us on here are the same....call it poas-addict.com lol 

i hope you dont have to invest in one..but if u do..would highly recomend getting one :thumbup:

babydust for saturday, let us know how u get on :) :hugs: 
:dust::dust: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies...well i cant sleep so i thought i'd come on here...but then coming on here i got bored and wanted to test..so i did and ....

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/b9e7e715.jpg

a faint pinkish line showed up :) can u see it? 

not confirming pregnancy untill ive done a frer test as these ic can play mind games lol 

hopefully tomorrow will be darker :)


----------



## brittsho

I definitely see a line!!!!!!!! I am hoping for you!!

I had some light pink spotting tonight (12dpo) & am sad... this usually happens a few days before AF shows :( 

Good luck to every one else


----------



## calista20

Definitely see it!!!

britt...I hope AF stays away for you.


----------



## waiting2012

babydeabreu said:


> hey ladies...well i cant sleep so i thought i'd come on here...but then coming on here i got bored and wanted to test..so i did and ....
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/b9e7e715.jpg
> 
> a faint pinkish line showed up :) can u see it?
> 
> not confirming pregnancy untill ive done a frer test as these ic can play mind games lol
> 
> hopefully tomorrow will be darker :)

Congratulations!!! :happydance:
Praying it gets darker for you!!


----------



## wishnhoping

I think I see it too!!! How exciting! I hope it gets darker for you!!!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi wishn :) hope this is your month!
Ladies, woyldnt be too ecited about my tests yet, feeling less convinced in cold light of day


----------



## Spanny2010

Oh defo a line there ... 
Im trying to hold off testing but seeing these faint lines is making me want to test now lol


----------



## holywoodmum

lyns, I can't see your pic on my work pc!! argh... will try on my phone now


----------



## holywoodmum

Yeah, I can see that :) :happydance:


----------



## babydeabreu

brittsho said:


> I definitely see a line!!!!!!!! I am hoping for you!!
> 
> I had some light pink spotting tonight (12dpo) & am sad... this usually happens a few days before AF shows :(
> 
> Good luck to every one else

oh noooo..... i hope its not af that its IB? :hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

can i ask what the rest of your ladys names are? 

xx


----------



## LalaR

Hi lyns,
I'm Laura.
I am 99% sure that I am out for this month the spotting I had yesterday is a little more today and is just like I get the day before AF starts. She is not due until Saturday so it's earlier than usual but.... I suppose I just need to get on with things and plan for next cycle. I am feeling better today. Think I had a tummy bug which would explain my triphasic chart.
I hope that your FRER is positive today. Good luck. x


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm Lucy :)
Half day at work for me today.
Had some cramping last night.
I think it's all in my head though. I have history of inventing symptoms. 
We are going to be in Germany when AF due, so won't be updating til this time next week properly... 
Can we still hang out and be testing buddies next month?


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Hi lyns,
> I'm Laura.
> I am 99% sure that I am out for this month the spotting I had yesterday is a little more today and is just like I get the day before AF starts. She is not due until Saturday so it's earlier than usual but.... I suppose I just need to get on with things and plan for next cycle. I am feeling better today. Think I had a tummy bug which would explain my triphasic chart.
> I hope that your FRER is positive today. Good luck. x

so sorry Laura :hugs: , i hope next month will be a much better month for you. its good to see you trying to stay positive. try the clear blue ovulation sticks ive been talking about they are the best thing for us women ttc :)

keep us posted sweet xx


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> I'm Lucy :)
> Half day at work for me today.
> Had some cramping last night.
> I think it's all in my head though. I have history of inventing symptoms.
> We are going to be in Germany when AF due, so won't be updating til this time next week properly...
> Can we still hang out and be testing buddies next month?

hey lucy loo :) 

i think we all have the history of inventing symptoms lol so dont feel alone there :haha:

oh how long you going germany for#? hope u have a good time. when u get back i shall be here, so sure be nice to have you here with me :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

2 days just... DH doing some work there so I'm blagging a wee half term trip with no kiddies :)


----------



## babydeabreu

oh nice, it shall be lovely i bet just to spend some time together want it :)

hope u have a nice couple of days away x


----------



## LalaR

holywoodmum said:


> I'm Lucy :)
> Half day at work for me today.
> Had some cramping last night.
> I think it's all in my head though. I have history of inventing symptoms.
> We are going to be in Germany when AF due, so won't be updating til this time next week properly...
> Can we still hang out and be testing buddies next month?

Hi Lucy - definitely up for being testing buddies next month if you haven't got your BFP over the weekend!! :thumbup:



babydeabreu said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> Hi lyns,
> I'm Laura.
> I am 99% sure that I am out for this month the spotting I had yesterday is a little more today and is just like I get the day before AF starts. She is not due until Saturday so it's earlier than usual but.... I suppose I just need to get on with things and plan for next cycle. I am feeling better today. Think I had a tummy bug which would explain my triphasic chart.
> I hope that your FRER is positive today. Good luck. x
> 
> so sorry Laura :hugs: , i hope next month will be a much better month for you. its good to see you trying to stay positive. try the clear blue ovulation sticks ive been talking about they are the best thing for us women ttc :)
> 
> keep us posted sweet xxClick to expand...

Hi Lyns,
I have the CB sticks - this was my second cycle using them. I also tried a CB fertility monitor this month but it wasn't so good and I think missed my ov by a day. There's nothing left to do but keep positive. DH doesn't understand and thinks that I am causing my lack of pregnancy by overdoing it or getting ill. Not what a girl wants to hear! Oh well.
Fx'd your ttc days are over but keep in touch anyway.
L x:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh how lovely men have such ways with words....:nope:

maybe you could have o'd either later than you thought? keep using them..i hope it works better for you next month. really gutted i know just how low you can get from ttc.

im not sure im in the game yet hun, everytime i use these ic i get evaps becuase they either turn out to be nothing or i mc. 

sooo when my frer arrive hopfully by friday we shall see if im going mad or if i really am preg :)

things we do just to get a little bean growing.

keep in touch want you xx


----------



## brittsho

:witch: came. I'm out. 

Good luck to the rest of you :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

brittsho said:


> :witch: came. I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you :dust:

sorry britt :hugs: :hugs:

I hope next month will be a much better month for you too...sending lots of babydust to you both

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## holywoodmum

brittsho said:


> :witch: came. I'm out.
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you :dust:

aw hun, sorry, badydust for next month... I'm sure a fair few of us will be there in 2ww too :)


----------



## Spanny2010

My name is Anne 
I'm hoping for a BFP too 
Im still getting light cramps since last wk end but no where as painfull...! 
I feel drained tired today could not get out of bed had to go back for 2 hours already today I could so go again now for the rest of day :-(( ...! 
Hope it is a good sign


----------



## DancingSheba

morning ladies! tested this morning BFN. But my temps are staying high for now so I'm still hopeful. congrats to your BFP babydea!


----------



## mommy2be7772

Hello, I am in the last days of my TWW, hardly any symptoms, but I do have a stuffy nose, and vomited last night. Scared to test early so I am going to wait until the 31st. GL


babydeabreu said:


> :Hey ladies :wave:
> 
> Anyone waiting to test around the 31st? still got a couple more days till i ovulate...then i have to sit and wait in the dreaded tww. anyone else want to wait with me?
> 
> lyns x


----------



## LilDreamy

Sorry for the BFN'S and AFs :(

And good luck to everyone else!!

Praying for a BFP because If I don't get it this go around won't get to try again for a whole year!! :cry:


----------



## calista20

I'm Amanda :hi:

Britt... so sorry that the witch flew in. Lots of baby dust for next month!!

I'm trying to keep sane during this 2ww. Trying my best not to imagine any symptoms. lol and just go about my merry way until the day I can test. I really hope this month is the month for us. If you check my chart we dtd a lot and my chances are pretty high but you just never know.

Hope everyone is having a great day today!


----------



## brittsho

thanks ladies! I hope not to see you in the TWW next cycle - but keep in touch if so! :) 

I'm going to try my absolute hardest NOT to symptom spot next round... but I'm sure that won't happen :haha: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SLCMommy

Britt - So sorry you got your period. Baby dust for next month!!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi mommy2be, you're v good not testing - I've just done it again this afternoon - I needed to pee really badly, and couldn't resist having the 'stick' there... results inconclusive. I have major line eye....
LilDreamy, how come you'd have to wait so long? FX this is your month xx
Hi Amanda, I'm with you on inventing symptoms - so hard not to!!
I'm shattered. Gotta go and collect the girls in about 10 mins, tea for them, bath, bed for them, then bed for me too hopefully - I keep trying to get an early night, and failing cos I end up on BnB - If I'm on here in 4 hours time, tell me to get lost and get to bed!


----------



## LilDreamy

holywoodmum said:


> Hi mommy2be, you're v good not testing - I've just done it again this afternoon - I needed to pee really badly, and couldn't resist having the 'stick' there... results inconclusive. I have major line eye....
> LilDreamy, how come you'd have to wait so long? FX this is your month xx
> Hi Amanda, I'm with you on inventing symptoms - so hard not to!!
> I'm shattered. Gotta go and collect the girls in about 10 mins, tea for them, bath, bed for them, then bed for me too hopefully - I keep trying to get an early night, and failing cos I end up on BnB - If I'm on here in 4 hours time, tell me to get lost and get to bed!

Holywoodmum, it's because Hubby type is deploying for a year. :cry:
Would have been nice to get pregnant and then he come back just in time for the birth. Soo good luck to us both. And! :haha: at trying to go to bed early! I have been trying to go to bed early for a few days to and end up on BnB! :dohh:


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls, was so sad to come in and see that af came for some of you :(

I was feeling good about this cycle...had some of the symptoms then they magically all subsided a day or two ago. Only thing left is full sometiems sore breasts which is usual for me before af arrives so its not looking good. After seeing all these faint lines I just HAD to test again (6dpo..haha) and BFN but went back a little bit later and I SWEAR I saw the faintest of lines on there...DH said he didnt see it at all and its prob evap anyways but it sure got me happy fora good 5 mins. Tested again this morning to see if any semblance of a faint line would appear and nope....nada. So it was evap line :(

I really shouldnt test again until Satruday but I doubt I can hold off that long...will prob poas for the next 5 days or until AF arrives...thank goodness for $ store hpts

btw- Im Cris ...recently married (we were together for 7 years prior) have a 3yr old with hubby and trying for #2


----------



## brittsho

You know what's weird? Af is gone already... It was super light & now nothing. It came 3 days early too... Hmm... I'll keep you updated :) 

lildreamy - sorry about your dh being deployed. I have a close family member was recently sent back over. It's not easy! 

Wishnhoping - what dpo are you? (sorry if you already stated) could still be very early yet!! 

Babydea - have you tested again?


----------



## calista20

are the dollar store tests pretty reliable?? Thinking I might have to go out and get some :)


----------



## wishnhoping

brittsho- That sounds promising!!! I hope it was IB!! I am 7dpo...I think. I know its early Im just not patient at all....

I took another test today FRER...my first one (been using $ store ones) and nope...BFN....I know its early! I seriously wish id get a BFP or AF because I am not cut out for this 2ww stuff. I am probably the most impatient person I know...

I have been having vivid dreams all week, which is odd for me because I dont usually remember dreaming at all. None of them were pregnancy related until last nights...I dreamt I got a BFP and something kept saying test again test again...so I did ...booo! I am going to have my DH hide the tests from me 

BTW- Yes, $ store tests ARE reliable...my first pregnancy was detected by one and I had not even missed my period...

I am going to try to hold out for another test until Saturday but we all know I prob wont be able to hehe


----------



## brittsho

It's so hard to wait!! 7dpo is nearly impossible to get a positive since implantation doesn't happen until 6-12 & then it takes another day or so to produce enough hcg to pick up on a urine test. Make yourself wait 3 days. Trust me, you will feel much better!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks for keeping my hopes alive...lol...I really wish I had more patience...I promise not to test again until Saturday morning :)


----------



## calista20

So I went out and bought some dollar store tests. Not 1, not 2...yep 5!!!! Seriously what's wrong with me??? Someone get me an intervention stat! lol
I don't know when I'll start testing. I'm only 4 dpo right now but have been having twinges all today. Hopefully a good sign :)

Britt - I hope it was IB. That would be so awesome! FX'd for you!!


----------



## holywoodmum

LilDreamy, that sucks... will he get R&R?
Chris, I'll be your "not testing" buddy - I really have to hold off!
Brittsho, FX that was an impantation bleed then :)
Calista, I order 20 tests on ebay, and I'm working my way steadily through them!
I went to bed last night at 8pm - lush! Then DH came in at 9pm with takeaway, so I got up and ate with him, then went back to bed - feel much better for it this morning - just a shame my girls are making me question the sanity of another child this morning! 
I just kinda came to the realisation I'm only 10/11DPO today, and last pg, that was the first day I tested and got the tiniest faint +ve result, so reminding myself that just cos its BFN so far, doesn't mean it can't still be a BFP. 
If I can (hmm...) I'm going to wait until Monday morning, then I'll test at like 4am before we go the airport!!


----------



## brittsho

:witch: has shown her ugly face... and boy has she made her presence known! 

I will be starting Femara again tomorrow! Hopefully better luck this next cycle! :) 

I will be watching & waiting for more BFPs!!


----------



## DancingSheba

brittsho, sorry AF showed up :hugs: next cycle will be YOUR time! I have been so moody today. Crying at everything. My chart shows a possibly triphasic pattern on CD 23, so my hopes are up but i didnt start temping until after i got a positive opk, so i'm not reading too much into my chart this month. I need to be in a better mood today though. Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## wishnhoping

holywoodmum- you made me giggle....I was up all night with my sick 3 yr old and hes being quite the brat this morning (typical when hes sick) so it did make me question exactly why I want another one...but you know we love the little boogers! 

I have had a sore throat and losts of painful pulls and twinges in my pelvi region. Didnt have this with my pregnancy before (they are all different i know!) and cant really remember if its a AF symptom of mine or not...lower back still hurts terribly bad. 

be back later ot check in taking my son to the doctor

crossing fingers for some BFPs soon


----------



## SLCMommy

brittsho said:


> :witch: has shown her ugly face... and boy has she made her presence known!
> 
> I will be starting Femara again tomorrow! Hopefully better luck this next cycle! :)
> 
> I will be watching & waiting for more BFPs!!

FX for you!!


----------



## wishnhoping

My son has a sinus infection, ear infection, and pneumonia.... :( 

he had to get an xxray and since we are ttc and I am not 100% sure that im not preggo i wasnt allwoed to be in the xray room which made it horrible for the nurses and myself :( 

hope he gets well soon we are taking it easy today since we both feeel quite crappy


----------



## calista20

Sorry to hear Britt :( Next month for sure will be your month. Nice early Christmas present :)

wishnhoping, so sorry to hear about your little guy. Mine had pneumonia when he was 2 and it was horrible, but as soon as the meds kicked in it was like night and day. Hope he feels better soon!

I've always said that having two boys makes my tubes tie themselves. lol One minute they can be playing so well and then the next it's all pile drives and kung fu ninjas. *sigh* I need a girl. lol

5dpo today and I've felt absolutely nothing, no preggo symptoms at all. :shrug: But I have had very vivid dreams the past 3 nights. FX'd for me


----------



## LalaR

Well, all hopes of my spotting being IB are well and truly over. AF has reared her ugly head again. Now into the 2ww before my tww again!!! I hope some of you ladies get your BFPs this month. I will be hanging around to see. Good luck.
How did your test go today Lyns?
L x


----------



## holywoodmum

My name is Lucy and I'm a POASaholic. It's been over 24 hours since my last HPT... really going to hold out this time - I've promised myself a nice treat if I make it past the weekend without testing again - not sure what though!!

Britts, boo :( And can I ask, what is Femara?

Wishn, poor wee guy, hope he's on the mend soon and you all get more sleep tonight!

Laura, boo for you too :( I guess at least AF means we can get trying, instead of wondering... FX for Nov!!

Lyns, did you do FRER yet?

I'm going to bed now, and then I'll actualy have passed a whole day without POAS... and feel better for it too I think - I haven't had to squint at non-existant lines, and obsess over what ifs today!!

Night all x


----------



## LalaR

wishnhoping said:


> My son has a sinus infection, ear infection, and pneumonia.... :(
> 
> he had to get an xxray and since we are ttc and I am not 100% sure that im not preggo i wasnt allwoed to be in the xray room which made it horrible for the nurses and myself :(
> 
> hope he gets well soon we are taking it easy today since we both feeel quite crappy

So sorry your little one is poorly. I hope you all feel better very soon. L x:hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank everyone for the well wishes for my son. I hope tomorrow will be a better day. 

I was a POAS addict becasue I truly thought I was preggo but now I am starting to think not so much which makes it easier not to test. I wont test unless I really do miss AF which can arrive anywhere from Saturday to Monday? So maybe Tuesday if AF doesnt show up....using the FRER has really dicouraged me because it says it can show up to 6 days prior and I am less than that so...just not feeling it this month. Going to invest in some clear blue opk for next cycle....11-11-11 is supposed to be a lucky date and thats when im supposed to be O next ;)


----------



## brittsho

holywoodmom- femara (letrozole) is what doctors refer to as the "cousin of clomid". When Clomid doesn't work for women (like me) they try Femara... it's actually a lot better because it doesn't stay in your system as long & a LOT less side effects. I guess it's used for primarily for breast cancer patients & acts as an estrogen enhancer. Regardless, it worked for me the first round so I am definitely grateful! :)


----------



## brittsho

LalaR - sorry you are out as well... we can wait for our 2ww together again :) I'm starting my Femara tomorrow, so I should be ovulating around Nov 13!


----------



## LalaR

brittsho said:


> LalaR - sorry you are out as well... we can wait for our 2ww together again :) I'm starting my Femara tomorrow, so I should be ovulating around Nov 13!

Thanks britt,
I should be ovulating anything between 8th and 10th Nov so happy to have some company for the next round. At least we can stop obsessing for a week or so!! L x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies sorry haven't been on. My sky broadband is playing up can't get on line...so using phone!!

Not just that my little legs has had some sort of bug. Bad diareear and projectile vomiting so I have been looking after him all yesterday.. He's fine running around laughing bouncing everywhere just got a tummy bug I gota watch what he eats and drinks. Been scary seeing him project sick every where been really worried!! 

Have tested and nothing!! So I just feel like given up to the fact I'm pregnant. Just with Andreas Ill and Pete not well I kinda feeling emotional and fedup!!

Been having af pains so thinking af will arrive soon. Truth be told I just cant be arsed anymore. 

Anywayz enough of that crap! 

Looking forward to tomorrow got a Halloween party to go too.. Andreas has a pucker drackular outfit and I have women one too lol some of my family are going too my niece and nephew and lots of other kiddies so hopefully will be a good night.
Want be on untill Sunday/ Monday night 

Have good weekend girls. X


P.s sorry some of you af has arrived... Might be joining you in next months thread or can all just stay on here and I'll change the thread name so we can stay together ;)xx


----------



## razorhips

babydeabreu said:


> Hi ladies sorry haven't been on. My sky broadband is playing up can't get on line...so using phone!!
> 
> Not just that my little legs has had some sort of bug. Bad diareear and projectile vomiting so I have been looking after him all yesterday.. He's fine running around laughing bouncing everywhere just got a tummy bug I gota watch what he eats and drinks. Been scary seeing him project sick every where been really worried!!
> 
> Have tested and nothing!! So I just feel like given up to the fact I'm pregnant. Just with Andreas Ill and Pete not well I kinda feeling emotional and fedup!!
> 
> Been having af pains so thinking af will arrive soon. Truth be told I just cant be arsed anymore.
> 
> Anywayz enough of that crap!
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow got a Halloween party to go too.. Andreas has a pucker drackular outfit and I have women one too lol some of my family are going too my niece and nephew and lots of other kiddies so hopefully will be a good night.
> Want be on untill Sunday/ Monday night
> 
> Have good weekend girls. X
> 
> 
> P.s sorry some of you af has arrived... Might be joining you in next months thread or can all just stay on here and I'll change the thread name so we can stay together ;)xx


Aw don't give up! I feel exactly the same, I've poas for the last 3 days and all BFN's which keep getting me down but then I remind myself its only 7DPO so hope is always still there until the witch gets you!

Hope little un gets better soon xx


----------



## LalaR

babydeabreu said:


> Hi ladies sorry haven't been on. My sky broadband is playing up can't get on line...so using phone!!
> 
> Not just that my little legs has had some sort of bug. Bad diareear and projectile vomiting so I have been looking after him all yesterday.. He's fine running around laughing bouncing everywhere just got a tummy bug I gota watch what he eats and drinks. Been scary seeing him project sick every where been really worried!!
> 
> Have tested and nothing!! So I just feel like given up to the fact I'm pregnant. Just with Andreas Ill and Pete not well I kinda feeling emotional and fedup!!
> 
> Been having af pains so thinking af will arrive soon. Truth be told I just cant be arsed anymore.
> 
> Anywayz enough of that crap!
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow got a Halloween party to go too.. Andreas has a pucker drackular outfit and I have women one too lol some of my family are going too my niece and nephew and lots of other kiddies so hopefully will be a good night.
> Want be on untill Sunday/ Monday night
> 
> Have good weekend girls. X
> 
> 
> P.s sorry some of you af has arrived... Might be joining you in next months thread or can all just stay on here and I'll change the thread name so we can stay together ;)xx

Poor you, worrying about a sick baby is never fun. I hope you have a nice party at the weekend and manage to relax. There is still plenty time for your BFP. If not I am definitely about for next month! L x


----------



## danniemum2be

hi girls. im going insane, postman was meant to bring my EPT today and didnt. im now 7 days late and not yet tested. got to wait till tomorrow! slowly going out of my mind!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

danniemum- you are soooo patient!! i would have run to a store and bought a cheapie...at 7 days late you are prob preggo! how exciting...cant wait to hear your results!

babyedea- Im sorry your little guy is sick too! Hope he gets well soon. Can we just keep this thread and change the name so we dont have to move? Id like to stick with you girls for next cycle! 

I am starting to have very familair af cramps counting myself out this cycle...at least i can have a few drinks over halloween weekend :)


----------



## danniemum2be

im not usually this patient i just counted myself out this month as me and OH barely dtd as he's been so busy as work and no idea when i ov'd i thought i didnt realise i was this late till i looked at my journal where i'd mentioned what day AF had started last month. 

i dont drive and LOs really poorly so cant get to the chemist and OH is mad busy at work so im gunna have to wait till tomorrow. ive had no symptoms, tiny bit of cramping but its only when i seem to think of AF x


----------



## holywoodmum

Dannie, hope your postie delivers tomorrow!! And your poorly little one better too...
All these poor bubs, I just have a snotbag running around, but thankfully that's all so far!
I'm really tempted to test again, but feeling virtous for not doing it :) and the promise of a not testing treat too :)


----------



## danniemum2be

he best do! so annoying when i paid for next day delivery wednesday night. ah well should deffo be here tomoz if not i will have to go get one cause im not waiting till monday lol! dont really wanna get OH to go get one cause if its positive wanna find a special way of telling him xx


----------



## SLCMommy

Took a pregnancy test. It was BFN, but I'm only 5 DPO & took it at noon.... lol!


----------



## holywoodmum

loads of time yet then hun, implantation doesn't normally occur til 6-12 days after OV, and HCG only produced after implantation occurs!


----------



## CajunCoco

I'm testing on the 31st as well!!

BFP's ALL AROUND!!!!


----------



## SLCMommy

Hey Everyone! I am 6 dpo and hungry like a wolf 24/7! I've been pregnant four times and I'm usually not the overly paranoid symptom reader, (lol) so I really think it's legitimize when I say that my appetite has shot through the roof! Idk...crazy ;) I really hope I see a BFP soon!!


----------



## Emerson3

Sorry all! Life happened and I neglected this thread!

Dog was diagnosed with epilepsy after taking a bunch of grand mal seizures. He's heavily medicated, now we wait and watch to see what happens. Need a recheck for his med dosage.

My youngest son had a nasty chest infection so the last 5 days just kind of ran together into one big sleepless stress fest.

Logged into FF last night and realised that although it was only cycle day 26, it was 14 DPO. My average luteal phase is 10 or 11 days so I knew something was up. POAS last night and it's a good clear BFP.

I'm so scared. I have no problem ovulation, or conceiving, I have repeat early m/c. We had one in March, July and early September.

Hubby was so happy last night, I'm finding it hard to be anything but petrified. I feel like I'm going to spend weeks waiting to start bleeding. Of course it's saturday and we live in a small town so there's no way I can go and get my numbers done until Monday. 

As for symptoms...really nothing except I'm exhausted, but that can absolutely be chalked up to sick kid/sick dog care. Constant cramping, kinda like AF is going to show at any second, cramping is worse when my bladder is full. And I'm very, very cranky. Oh yes, and I didn't break out like AF was coming. My skin looks awesome! hope that sticks around.

I feel guilty about feeling less than enthused. Maybe it's a form of self protection? If I don't get attached, maybe it won't be such a traumatizing event if we have another loss.

Anyone else have multpile losses and feel this way?

Good luck to everyone waiting to test. :hugs: to anyone out this cycle. I hope you all get BFP's very, very soon.

I'll post a pic when the rest of the house wakes up. Camera and test are upstairs next to a sleeping man who gets super grumpy if woken this early on a saturday.


----------



## Emerson3

Oh my! Sorry for all the typos in my last post. I checked it over and corrected a bunch before I posted too!

HAHA! must be too early. I'm caffeine deficient....off to find the coffee.


----------



## DancingSheba

congrats on your BFP! I will keep my fxd for a sticky one for you. i tested this morning and got a BFN. Plus temp took a huge dive this morning. I know AF will show tomorrow :cry: got those familiar cramps starting up. Too bad i thought this was my month.


----------



## Emerson3

I'm so sorry! 

I really hope you get your BFP very soon. That would make an awesome early Christmas present.


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations Emerson. I hope that this bean sticks good and proper for you. I've only had 1 mc and that was bad enough. I fully understand your apprehension. Hoping you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy soon. L x


----------



## MrsMoo72

Congrats Emerson!!! Hope doggy and lo feel well soon xxxxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations Emerson, I can understand why you feel nervous. FX this is your sticky bean :)
Sheba, it's not over til AF is here... I'm in the same boat as you. Thought I had a v early BFP, but nothing but BFN now - just waiting for AF so we can start again!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Congrats Emerson! I hope this one sticks


I feel like i'm out this month. I was impatient and tested last night and got a BFN. I still have a few days left so we'll see what happens


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

holywoodmum said:


> Hi mommy2be, you're v good not testing - I've just done it again this afternoon - I needed to pee really badly, and couldn't resist having the 'stick' there... results inconclusive. I have major line eye....
> LilDreamy, how come you'd have to wait so long? FX this is your month xx
> Hi Amanda, I'm with you on inventing symptoms - so hard not to!!
> I'm shattered. Gotta go and collect the girls in about 10 mins, tea for them, bath, bed for them, then bed for me too hopefully - I keep trying to get an early night, and failing cos I end up on BnB - If I'm on here in 4 hours time, tell me to get lost and get to bed!

Hi holywoodmum, I drove myself absolutely crazy last month testing only to have AF arrive right on time. I'm currently dpo 11 and will (hopefully) be testing Oct 31st or Nov. 1. FX'd for all of us!!! :flower:


----------



## wishnhoping

CONGRATS EMERSON!!!

AFM- Pretty sure AF got me today...started spotting which is typical the day before my period and it isnt brown and have AF cramps...pretty sure its not IB so just moving on and planning for next cycle...hope the cb opk help us out


----------



## SLCMommy

Got a BFN...Will test in Nov. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## calista20

Congrats, Emerson!! Where in Canada do you live? I'm in Manitoba...thankful there's no snow here yet!!

I feel like a crack addict trying to restrain myself from testing. I'll be 8dpo tomorrow and I keep thinking maybe I should test with my $ store tests??? Don't know if I really "feel" preggo or not and trying not to psych myself out so that I don't get dissapointed if I'm not. I wish there was like a glaring sign of early pregnancy so we all wouldn't turn into such crazies during this 2ww. lol

How is everyone else doing? I'm anxious to hear from babydea about any more testing :)


----------



## holywoodmum

SLCMommy said:


> Got a BFN...Will test in Nov. Good luck to everyone!

Still time...



calista20 said:


> I feel like a crack addict trying to restrain myself from testing. I'll be 8dpo tomorrow and I keep thinking maybe I should test with my $ store tests??? Don't know if I really "feel" preggo or not and trying not to psych myself out so that I don't get dissapointed if I'm not. I wish there was like a glaring sign of early pregnancy so we all wouldn't turn into such crazies during this 2ww.

I know what you mean! In the last week I've POAS every day but one!!


Here's my latest tests this morning... I think it's truly delusional of me to think there's anything there, but I'm not feeling too hung up on it now... part of me really wants a BFP this month cos I'm worried DH will change his mind! (we've been arguing...)

Lyns, you out there sweetie?
 



Attached Files:







sunday.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 19









Sun1.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## calista20

Hmmm I think I see a line there. Hopefully tomorrow's test will be a little more conclusive :)

AFM I feel like I'm out :( Started getting af like backache last night and it's continued today. Feels like af is going to come any moment. I know I'm not out till she shows but it doesn't feel too promising right now. If I stayed on my normal 30 day cycle af should be here tomorrow but I O'd on cd22 this month so that would make a very short luteal phase if af does show. Temps are up but could very well drop tomorrow. Sad :(


----------



## holywoodmum

calista, fx for you!! If you ov'd on CD22, then that's maybe another 6 days to wait?

As for me, we're off super early to germany for 2 days - got to leave home at 3am. the girls are at my mums, we've only just dropped them off and I miss them already! the small one was vomiting last night, so hopefully she's OK tonight, feel bad leaving her when she's poorly! 
So tomorrow is 31st, the day a lot of us were supposed to wait to test... FX'd for lots of BFPs!!
xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> SLCMommy said:
> 
> 
> Got a BFN...Will test in Nov. Good luck to everyone!
> 
> Still time...
> 
> 
> 
> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> I feel like a crack addict trying to restrain myself from testing. I'll be 8dpo tomorrow and I keep thinking maybe I should test with my $ store tests??? Don't know if I really "feel" preggo or not and trying not to psych myself out so that I don't get dissapointed if I'm not. I wish there was like a glaring sign of early pregnancy so we all wouldn't turn into such crazies during this 2ww.Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean! In the last week I've POAS every day but one!!
> 
> 
> Here's my latest tests this morning... I think it's truly delusional of me to think there's anything there, but I'm not feeling too hung up on it now... part of me really wants a BFP this month cos I'm worried DH will change his mind! (we've been arguing...)
> 
> Lyns, you out there sweetie?Click to expand...

Hey lucy, i can see a faint faint line, hopefully tomorrow test will be even darker, but so far its looking like bfp :thumbup: :happydance:


sorry i havent been on girls...my skybroadband has been playing up havent been able to get on..but not just that been kinda busy with the kiddies halloween party...which was great fun, was my sons first halloween which is just so exciting for me :)

anywayz, i havent tested since friday, i havent got any test and because i just dont feel pregnant i havent been bovered to go get some....but i have some on its way in the post, whether they arrive tomorrow or not i dont no...but either way i want be testing untill they arrive :thumbup:


Congratulations Emerson, sorry about your son and dog. hope they both get better soon :hugs:

SLCMommy - still time hun dont give up yet xx


calista20 and the oher girls , sorry af arrived, sending you all lots of babydust to next month(hoping you get a nice xmas bfp present) :hugs:

hope you all have a nice evening x


----------



## babydeabreu

wishnhoping said:


> danniemum- you are soooo patient!! i would have run to a store and bought a cheapie...at 7 days late you are prob preggo! how exciting...cant wait to hear your results!
> 
> babyedea- Im sorry your little guy is sick too! Hope he gets well soon. Can we just keep this thread and change the name so we dont have to move? Id like to stick with you girls for next cycle!
> 
> I am starting to have very familair af cramps counting myself out this cycle...at least i can have a few drinks over halloween weekend :)

Thanks hun, he's a little better still got alittle bug but seems to be going(fingers crossed it goes)

how u feeling?

as for the thread yup..*if that's ok with you girls *i'll just change the thread name so we can all stay nice and cosy in this room :)


----------



## babydeabreu

heres some pics of us all dressed uo and ready for the halloween party with all the kiddies :)
me and andre looking like scary death
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/381196_10150327710907093_511557092_8358780_1934398772_n.jpg
andre was sooo tired by this time lol
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/314995_10150327711522093_511557092_8358792_1619354090_n.jpg
https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/318366_10150327710192093_511557092_8358765_723544451_n.jpg
My niece
https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/374046_10150327711277093_511557092_8358786_663864049_n.jpg
my lovely mum dressed as a witch :)
https://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/390203_10150327710402093_511557092_8358770_371294343_n.jpg
https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/377180_10150327710637093_511557092_8358774_599886610_n.jpg

well there just some of the night dont want to bore you too much lol


----------



## LalaR

Looks like you had a fantastic party. We have had a pretty boring weekend with chores and trying to sort out our wedding photos for the album. Another week starting and at least it will get me closer to my ov date again. CD4 now so just over a week to go. It would be great to hang around with you girls another month if you don't mind changing the thread name. Any more news? L x


----------



## babydeabreu

yup i will change the name hun..soon as its fulls on november :thumbup: :)

hope next month will be your month hun, fingers crossed with lots of babydust :dust::dust::dust::dust:xx

afm..not testing untill af shows or im late. i dont feel pregnant so im not bovering :nope:

spend way to much money and i need to calm down so i have controlled myself(which has been hard) but its working!!

:wacko: xx


----------



## DancingSheba

AF showed up yesterday at work. started as spotting but then came full on today, just as i predicted so im out. luckily my parents are visiting so its a nice distraction. i'm very frustrated though. 8 months ttc.


----------



## babydeabreu

DancingSheba said:


> AF showed up yesterday at work. started as spotting but then came full on today, just as i predicted so im out. luckily my parents are visiting so its a nice distraction. i'm very frustrated though. 8 months ttc.

sorry hun, i know its gutting! sending you lots of babydust for next month.

hope u have a nice time with your parents over :)

dont give up it will happen xx


----------



## calista20

sorry af flew in dancingsheba. Lots of babydust for next month!

Af still hasn't shown for me so that's a good thing. I vaguely remember getting cramping and signs of af when I was preggo with my first two and having to keep checking even after I got my bfp to make sure af hadn't come. Maybe i'm rationalizing at this point but hoping she stays away and i get a bfp soon. I think if she's not here by Tuesday i'll start testing.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I think AF is on her way. I noticed some spotting this afternoon and i'm getting kind of crampy. *SIGH* I'm pretty sure AF will arrive tomorrow...


----------



## holywoodmum

https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0524.jpg
https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0523.jpg
https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0525.jpg

At airport on way to germany :)


----------



## babydeabreu

have a great time lucy :)

dont see anything on the test though?


afm....


well im out...she has arrived light but by tomorrow she will be here fully!! atleast shes on time, so thats a good thing!!

gutted but never mind on to next month.

best of luck to thoughs that are still waiting x


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

babydeabreu said:


> have a great time lucy :)
> 
> dont see anything on the test though?
> 
> 
> afm....
> 
> 
> well im out...she has arrived light but by tomorrow she will be here fully!! atleast shes on time, so thats a good thing!!
> 
> gutted but never mind on to next month.
> 
> best of luck to thoughs that are still waiting x


I'm so sorry AF got you, that evil witch. AF is due tomorrow for me and all indications are that she'll be arriving on time, so I'll be joining you guys in Nov. FX'd that Nov is our month for a :bfp:


----------



## calista20

So sorry for those that the witch got :(

Still nothing on my end which I'm surprised by considering the backache I had and still have somewhat. Temp still looks good this morning. If she doesn't come today I'll test tomorrow. I thought I'd be excited to test but now I'm sooooo nervous to. Don't want to see that BFN.

Lucy I don't see anything either ??


----------



## calista20

Oh and don't know if anyone is thinking about a vip membership to FF but they're running a halloween special on facebook where a year membership is $25. All you do is like their page and then go to promos. I didn't want anyone knowing I was ttc though so I quickly liked and unliked. lol


----------



## babydeabreu

i just checked and its saying i want be testing next untill the 3rd of december? omg thats like agessssssssssssssssssssss away ](*,)](*,)](*,)

i ovulate again around the the 20th of november then test around the 3rd :wacko:

this is going to be one long arse month for me lol 

MommyToBeIsMe - hope the witch doesnt show tomorrow and that you get a nice bfp instead :) fingers crossed hun xxx


calista20 - i think we all know that feeling of not wanting to test because of the dreaded bfn!!! but if your only 10dpo dont be alarmed if you do get bfn because it still could be to early for you :)



hope you both get some good news tomorrow :dust::dust: xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Ladies.

Just been trying to catch up after having no internet for the last few days. 

Congratulation on your BFP Emerson3 :)

Sorry to everyone who got caught out by the horrible :witch: Hopefully next month will be the one.

Well I've been getting BFN since 10dpo, af was due yesterday and I just wish it would hurry uo and get here now so I can start my 2nd round of clomid. I think I knew deep down that this month wasn't going to be my month without the clomid. I'm feeling really optimistic about this next month though, hopefully charting and opks will help me catch the eggy. 

Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## holywoodmum

Not sure aboyt my tests... AF still not here though...


----------



## Mrs.Resa

AF arrived this morning as i expected. FXed for those of you who are still waiting :dust:


----------



## calista20

holywoodmum said:


> Not sure aboyt my tests... AF still not here though...

so are we the only two still in the running? no AF here either. If my morning temp stays high tomorrow I'll test, otherwise it'll just be a waiting game to start next month.

Lyns, I think we'll be testing around the same time next month as well. Sucks when it feels like you lose a whole month.

How was everyone's halloween? My boys started out so excited and then pooped out real quick. lol What the heck am I going to do with all this candy??


----------



## holywoodmum

Just you Calista... Bfn this morning... POAS first, then wiped. Wish I'd done it the other way rpund... af here :(


----------



## LalaR

Sorry AF caught up with you Lucy. On the positive side - we will all be able to support each other through the next month. Good luck calista - the only one left waiting.
I am due to ovulate at some point between the 8th and 10th so will be testing again around the 22nd. Having a short cycle is good for some things!! I do wish my luteal phase was a little bit longer as 12 days is a bit borderline and I want a bean to have enough time to stick.
Halloween was almost non existant for us. I had choir practice so was out all evening. DH sat in the house in the dark so no-one came to the door. I think he just wanted the sweets I had bought for himself!!! A few friends have posted pictures of their little ones dressed as pumpkins which has not helped my broodiness!! Maybe next year......
L x


----------



## calista20

well my temp was still up this morning so I tested and...BFN :( I'm 10dpo today so if af doesn't show today I'll test again tomorrow but definitely feeling out at this point.

Sorry the witch got you Lucy. Lots of baby dust to us all next month.

Lala I'm jealous of your short cycle when it comes to ttc.


----------



## babydeabreu

Atleast we are moving on to the next month together :)

its sooo long away. i'm no where near ovulation let alone testing....jeazzzzzzzz :wacko:


calista20 - hope you get bfp in the next couple of days hun xxx


----------



## calista20

lol no kidding. If af comes in the next couple days it'll be into december before I can test again. So Sh*tty!!

I don't know if this is my month at all. That test was pretty freaking stark white. Not even a hint of a line at all. Just want af to get here fast so I can at least get things moving along.

Is anyone going to be doing anything different this month? I'm still going to use the opk's and I'm thinking of getting some preseed to use. See if that helps. This is only my 2nd month ttc so I'm hoping something will stick soon. I'm not getting any younger. lol


----------



## babydeabreu

lol ditto hun.

i think i will try out the royal jelly vitamins..apparently its meant to help and to improve my fertility eggs. Apparently works wonders to help with pregnancy. so i will be getting them next week hopefully they will help :)

other than that i'll be using the opks and the clear blue o digi :thumbup:

lets hope u dont have to use it again hun...really hope u get lines of bfp soon as its still early days xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

calista20 said:


> Is anyone going to be doing anything different this month? I'm still going to use the opk's and I'm thinking of getting some preseed to use. See if that helps. This is only my 2nd month ttc so I'm hoping something will stick soon. I'm not getting any younger. lol

This month I'm gonna be charting, using opks for the 1st time, CB digi Ov kit and I'm gonna try grapefruit juice to improve cm. I'm feeling positive about next month. 

I'm really confused right now though! Mainly out of boredom I just did another pregnancy test strip and I don't know what make me do it but I used an opk strip as well. So the preg test didn't have even a hint of a line but the opk had a line, it was a fainter than the test strip but not loads lighter. Do you get faint lines on opks all month? I was due af on 31st. This will be my 1st af since chemical last month, maybe my hormones are just messed up?!


----------



## babydeabreu

PrincessTaz said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Is anyone going to be doing anything different this month? I'm still going to use the opk's and I'm thinking of getting some preseed to use. See if that helps. This is only my 2nd month ttc so I'm hoping something will stick soon. I'm not getting any younger. lol
> 
> This month I'm gonna be charting, using opks for the 1st time, CB digi Ov kit and I'm gonna try grapefruit juice to improve cm. I'm feeling positive about next month.
> 
> I'm really confused right now though! Mainly out of boredom I just did another pregnancy test strip and I don't know what make me do it but I used an opk strip as well. So the preg test didn't have even a hint of a line but the opk had a line, it was a fainter than the test strip but not loads lighter. Do you get faint lines on opks all month? I was due af on 31st. This will be my 1st af since chemical last month, maybe my hormones are just messed up?!Click to expand...


yup we all have lh in our bodys hun...so dont worrie about that. has af come yet?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ahh I see, I was so confused cause the line was quite dark not far off the test line. I'm glad I got the CB digi ones too then, the opks could be quite misleading for a newbie lol. 

Nope af hasn't arrived yet but my doctor said it could be quite late after a chemical so I've just gotta wait it out. I hope it's not too long though otherwise it gonna be into december before I'll be testing agian xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

i hope not hun.. i had a chemical last month and my cycle was on time this month. 

so your opk was dark and your due hummm..your pregnancy test was nagative though? 

have you got a pic of your opk so i can have a look?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yep I've been testing like crazy since 10dpo and all negative. 
It doesn't look as dark on the picture and I've looked at the Ov test gallery and it's not as dark as other peoples. I was thinking they'd be like preg tests but apparently the line needs to be even darker than the test strip. I've clearly got a lot to learn lol. 

Thanks for your help xx


----------



## LalaR

Princess, OPKs are really confusing, especially the internet cheapies. I have some of those but also I tried the superdrug ones (as they were on BOGOF and I was away and had forgotten my IC!!) and the CB digi. I tried all 3 the same day last month and I got a smiley and a really dark line on the superdrug one but the IC was not really darker than the control line. They are useful to use in the lead up to ov but I would trust the CB digi most.
LH is about all the time but levels increase just prior to ov. That is why we can get lines showing at any time in our cycle.
Hopefully you won't need to use them next month!! Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Loads of us here have been through the same so the support is great. It can take a couple of months to get your cycle back to normal again. Good luck.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks for all you help ladies.

I think I'll definitely be relying more on the CB digi and hopefully charting will be helpful. At least I know if I get stuck I've got help. I'd rather none of us be of been here again but on the bright side it will be nice to be with you all again next month. I definitely agree with you about the support on here though, it's brilliant :)


----------



## babydeabreu

jeaz taz that opk is kinda dark though...what dpo are you 10 did you say? 

sometime opk can pick up hcg better than test...if your still 10 then in the next couple of days a test might come through?

not getting your hopes up..just think that opk is kinda dark.

either that or sometimes opk can pick hormones up just before af is due.

i know its confusing but your either pregnant or af will come soon!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm 17dpo or at least I think I am. I don't even know if I deffo did Ov but I had cramping around cd13-15 so I think I did. I think it must just be dark because af is gonna make a show.


----------



## calista20

PrincessTaz said:


> I'm 17dpo or at least I think I am. I don't even know if I deffo did Ov but I had cramping around cd13-15 so I think I did. I think it must just be dark because af is gonna make a show.

You'll love the digi opk's!! No guessing if you o'd or not!! Definitely a plus when ttc. I used them this last month for the first time and I loooovvvee them! Seeing that smiley face and knowing you're o'ing is awesome :)

Still no af here and my cervix is still high and closed. Gonna test again tomorrow. Wish me lots of :dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

PrincessTaz said:


> I'm 17dpo or at least I think I am. I don't even know if I deffo did Ov but I had cramping around cd13-15 so I think I did. I think it must just be dark because af is gonna make a show.

oh right..well lets hope next month will be out month then :) xx





calista20 said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> I'm 17dpo or at least I think I am. I don't even know if I deffo did Ov but I had cramping around cd13-15 so I think I did. I think it must just be dark because af is gonna make a show.
> 
> You'll love the digi opk's!! No guessing if you o'd or not!! Definitely a plus when ttc. I used them this last month for the first time and I loooovvvee them! Seeing that smiley face and knowing you're o'ing is awesome :)
> 
> Still no af here and my cervix is still high and closed. Gonna test again tomorrow. Wish me lots of :dust:Click to expand...

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## DancingSheba

well glad all us girls will be in it together for next month. I think this time i am going to be temping and using opks, but BD alot of other days besides just the fertile days to cover my bases. maybe a more relaxed aproach to BDing lol


----------



## calista20

lol THANKS for all that baby dust, Lyns!! I wish af would just get here already!!! Another BFN this morning at 11dpo. My temps are still high and rising though. But I still feel like I'm out. Blah!!! I went off bcp in June and that cycle was my longest at 34 days but they were holding steady at around 30 days. Now I'm on cd33 and I'm hating the long cycle. I should have been temping etc the last couple months just to know what my body is doing in regards to cycles. No clue what my lp is at this point. I hope I don't O this late on my next cycle!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Well, 11 dpo is still early calista...
This will be my first proper month, had IUD removed at 1 Dpo this cycle just gone, and hadn't dtd before, so chances were highly unlikely!


----------



## calista20

holywoodmum said:


> Well, 11 dpo is still early calista...
> This will be my first proper month, had IUD removed at 1 Dpo this cycle just gone, and hadn't dtd before, so chances were highly unlikely!

Yes, I suppose you're right. Hard to remember that when you see so many ladies with bfp's at 9 and 10 dpo. :shrug:

Lots of baby dust for you this cycle!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Calista I know it seems like a lot of women on here do the majority of people don't get get their BFP that early on. I found this on a website, so don't give up hope just yet hun xx

Average Day Past Ovulation (DPO) for the first positive pregnancy test: 13.6 DPO 
Average DPO for the first "false" negative test result: 10.3 DPO 
Percentage of pregnancy charts with a positive test at 10 DPO: 10% 
Percentage of pregnancy charts which show negative results before a positive result: 17% 
Average time between the expected period and the first positive pregnancy test: 0.5 days before the expected period. 
Percentage of negative test results taken three days or more before the expected period day on non pregnant charts: 40.7% 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## calista20

Thanks for that, Taz!!

Those stats give me some hope :)


----------



## KellyPags

KellyPags said:


> Im glad to see that I'm not the only one anxiously waiting to test. I'm actually really confused this month. I wasnt testing my ovulation this month but was due to ovulate on the 17th. We dtd on the 16th and decided to wait until next month to really put an effort into trying. It's been 6 days and I have been kind of sick to my stomach and much more tired than usual. Today I am feeling a little crampy and nauseous. My last af was on oct 3. Do you think I can just be ovulating now?

I posted back on October 22 and have been following all of your posts since then. I would have continued writing but I was having computer issues which are thanksfully resolved. So I'm due for AF today...I feel her coming. I've had cramps since yesterday morning. I took a hpt yesterday and got a BFN. Looks like I will be joining you all next month. Hope that's ok!


----------



## holywoodmum

hi Kelly, hopefully we'll have lots of BFPs next month!!


----------



## KellyPags

holywoodmum said:


> hi Kelly, hopefully we'll have lots of BFPs next month!!

It's the holiday season...what a great gift it would be for all of us!!:baby:


----------



## calista20

Hi Kelly, sorry to hear af is on her way. Happy to have you around for next month. The more bfp's the better :)

afm still no freaking af and temps still high and cervix is still high. I have one cheapie $ store test left and so I won't be testing again until the weekend sometime if af doesnt show by then. cd34 for me now. The witch has never been longer than that before.


----------



## Mrs.Resa

KellyPags said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> hi Kelly, hopefully we'll have lots of BFPs next month!!
> 
> It's the holiday season...what a great gift it would be for all of us!!:baby:Click to expand...

I agree, it would be the best holiday gift!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Welcome back Kelly, and yes that would definitely be the best gift ever :)

Well I'm on cd34 and af still hasn't showed, it's so frustrating. I even got a cb digi test today thinking that maybe the internet cheapies I've been using might not be very reliable What a waste of £10, at least seeing the words not pregnant means I don't spend hours holding a stick in different lights. Sometimes I really hate my uterus lol!


----------



## holywoodmum

PrincessTaz said:


> Sometimes I really hate my uterus lol!

 :haha: so true!


----------



## calista20

haha no kidding, taz!!

Huge temp drop this morning and I can feel af coming around the corner today. I'm just happy to be finally starting at cd1 after a long 34 day cycle. I hope I don't O so late next month. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wishnhoping

I am still here...i thought I should leave the boards and not obsess so much but I cant help myself so Im back

AF showed up Oct 30....when should I start testing with the opk thing? i havent even bought it yet..i think the clear blue digital or something was recommended? obviously i am not too savvy with them yet. Can someone give me a tutorial...I assume you get a smiley face when you are Oing and then you BD?


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, how are you all doing?
Wishn - start using the OPKs day 9 or 10 if you have a 28 day cycle and check your urine every day thereafter. Don't use FMU. It's best to test about lunchtime. You need to hold your wee for about 4h and try and not drink too much in that time to make your urine concentrated. With the digi OPK you just wait for a smiley face then get BDing for the next 2-3 days.
I tend to use the ICs first until a reasonable line is showing then start using the digi so as not to waste the expensive OPK. The ICs you need to wait for the second line to be as strong as or stronger than the control although I find that it never really looks stronger when the smiley face is showing.
I am now waiting to ov. I got a line today on my IC OPK so will start using the digi tomorrow. If all goes to plan I should ov on wednesday. We started BDing again today but I need to be careful and not wear out DH too early!!LOL
I am so impatient and want to be at my test date already. I so desperately want a BFP before Christmas.
Good luck everyone. Speak soon. L x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey Lala, sending you lots of babydust praying that you catch eggy and get your bfp this month :)

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust:


hows everyone else doing? 


calista20 - how u doing hun? love your new sig photo, what a gorgeous family you have :)

lucy - how u getting on over there? 


afm - af will have left by tonight so tomorrow will be day 1 towards ovulation cd8 :happydance: i know i have along way to go but atleast i can start to get the ball rolling :)

have a good feeling for this cycle...babydust to all xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

lucy ive just seen on an old thread of mine we was chatting back in feb 2010 lol 

how was your trip? have a good time?

how are the rest of you ladies?

day 1 for me today..af has gone now 13 days left untill i O woohooo lol 21st is my o date and with opk and smiley digi i hope it will get confirmed. praying for xmas baby :)

hope your all good xx


----------



## wishnhoping

this site told me to start testing this week so starting today i will test using my new clearblue digital....cant wait to see that smiley face haha

thanks babydea for the tip on the clearblue


----------



## calista20

Good morning, ladies!

Thanks lyns! A perk of being a photographer is I have lots of photographer friends to take our family pics :) I'm designing our xmas card this week and hopefully get it sent off for printing by Saturday. My hubby is my boys step-dad and he is AMAZING with them but we can't wait to have another one running around here soon. 

Well I'm on cd2 today and ready to start trying again this month. I'm also trying to diet to lose 10 pounds before we have a wedding next month. :( I love carbs. lol

We got our first snowfall here last night so the kiddos were so excited this morning. This daylight savings time didn't help at all since they were up at quarter to six in the morning and wanting to get their snow gear on. I'm sure when it hits -30 in january they won't be so excited. lol

How is everyone else doing? wishnhoping you will love the digi opk's. Seeing that smiley is the best! I'll be using them again this month, just hope I don't O so late this time!


----------



## wishnhoping

calista you really do have a beautiful family! 

I dont know if I asked this but the app I have on my phone allows me to input certain things in and if the smiley face shows up then do I use that as the O day? because technically isnt the surge happening before O day? I am so confused about that ...can anyone explain? and then I assume i start counting dpo the day after I get a smiley?

sorry if i sound dumb :(


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi ladies. I hope you are all doing well. I'm due to start testing with the OPKs in a few days. I'm really looking forward to at least seeing a pos result on those LOL. Hopefully it'll result in a BFP for me later on. Wishing all you ladies lost of baby dust!! :dust:


----------



## LalaR

wishnhoping said:


> calista you really do have a beautiful family!
> 
> I dont know if I asked this but the app I have on my phone allows me to input certain things in and if the smiley face shows up then do I use that as the O day? because technically isnt the surge happening before O day? I am so confused about that ...can anyone explain? and then I assume i start counting dpo the day after I get a smiley?
> 
> sorry if i sound dumb :(

Hi wishn - not dumb at all!! I was the same last month. Your opk picks up the lh surge which happens 12-36h before you ov. The surge lasts about 24h so your opk could be picking it up on the way up or down. I would guess you will ov the day after the smiley but it could be the same day or 2 days after! Temping helps pinpoint it better. Last month I ovd the same day as my smiley but the month before it was a day after. Hope this helps.
I got my smiley today - a day earlier than I was expecting so definite action tonight!! L x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey again, i knew we'd crossed paths a log time ago lyns!!
We dtd last night, which is not a real baby making attempt, too early in cycle, but then DH was seriously ill in the night, so now I'm just terribly paranoid that with all the germs we've shared, i'm next for it. Slept really badly as I'm so suggestible. Haven't been sick, but not feeling too hot today either :(


----------



## wishnhoping

thanks lalar....Im trying to avoid temping just becasue I dont want to go too crazy with ttc just yet. I am trying to keep it stress free ...mainly for DH's sake I dont want him to freak out. If we go more than 6months then ill start temping...it took us 9months with no opk tracking cycles or anything else to get preggo with our first. this time i am in more of a hurry as i dont want the kids to be too far apart in age and my son is turing 3 this week


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> Hey again, i knew we'd crossed paths a log time ago lyns!!
> We dtd last night, which is not a real baby making attempt, too early in cycle, but then DH was seriously ill in the night, so now I'm just terribly paranoid that with all the germs we've shared, i'm next for it. Slept really badly as I'm so suggestible. Haven't been sick, but not feeling too hot today either :(

how u feeling today hun?



calista - you got all your wedding stuff sorted? im just starting to look at dresses and venues now..sooo much to sort out.:dohh: so exciting though xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Much better today thanks :) DH reckons it was something he ate... 
Also finally got over my crazy delusions that I might actually be pg now (don't start me, there's a thread in pg tests if you can be bothered) and I am happy that I am not.
So just waiting to ov! we're not temping/opk, I'm just trying to listen to my body at the minute. it's still way to early, only cd8, but cm increasing :) nice to know my body is doing something anyway!


----------



## babydeabreu

glad you feel better hun :)

stop testing and driving your self crazy women lol 

your cycle is close to mine no way can you have af then get pregnant..you must have super eggs if you have lol

im cd 9 so we are in this cycle together ;)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey Ladies

Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. I'm looking forward to seeing some of your positive opks and smiley faces very soon. 

I'm on CD40 now and the :witch: still hasn't decided to grace me with her presence but I'm feeling like she'll be here any day soon.

Good luck to you all, I'm hoping to see lots of :bfp: on here this month.


----------



## LalaR

Good morning ladies,
Glad you are all doing ok. I am feeling so positive this month and I am sure that we will see some more BFPs.
I am now back in the TWW I think. I had my smiley face on Monday and still positive OPK yesterday. After a bit of cajoling we dtd Sun Mon and Tues so I hope that we have done enough. I even tried lying with legs in the air last night after BDing to much amusement. My temps are up a little this morning but I was cold through the night so that might have affected it. Hoping for a proper rise tomorrow. AF due 22nd although I may have ov'd early so AF may be due early. I can't wait!!!
How is everyone else doing? Any news? You lucky ladies wedding planning. I loved every minute of it and I miss it so much now the wedding is passed.(3 months this weekend!!) L x


----------



## brittsho

Hello all! Haven't been on BnB in awhile but tried to.catch up on yhe thread as much as I could. Look like everyone is back in the waiting game. I got my first smiley last night (much earlier than last cycle). So would I count today or tomorrow as ovulation day? I would assume going with the later time would give you the most accurate result. Anyway hope everyone is doing well & gets their bfps this cycle just in time for the holidays :)


----------



## LalaR

brittsho said:


> Hello all! Haven't been on BnB in awhile but tried to.catch up on yhe thread as much as I could. Look like everyone is back in the waiting game. I got my first smiley last night (much earlier than last cycle). So would I count today or tomorrow as ovulation day? I would assume going with the later time would give you the most accurate result. Anyway hope everyone is doing well & gets their bfps this cycle just in time for the holidays :)

Hi brittsho, good to hear from you again and glad you are well. I would guess today as ov day. Any symptoms? Here's hoping you get your BFP this month. When will you be testing?
L x


----------



## holywoodmum

Taz, CD40 and no AF? I assume you have POAS? BFN? How frustrating for you!
Lala, wooooo for 2WW!! Hope you can wait it out patiently - that is my downfall!!
Brittsho, no idea how the OPKs work!! Better get busy though :)

As for me, I have a wee period tracker on my phone, and depending on my cycle length (26-30 days) then my fertile time starts today! So planning to drag DH to bed tonight after he gets home from his german class...


----------



## PrincessTaz

holywoodmum said:


> Taz, CD40 and no AF? I assume you have POAS? BFN? How frustrating for you!
> Lala, wooooo for 2WW!! Hope you can wait it out patiently - that is my downfall!!
> Brittsho, no idea how the OPKs work!! Better get busy though :)
> 
> As for me, I have a wee period tracker on my phone, and depending on my cycle length (26-30 days) then my fertile time starts today! So planning to drag DH to bed tonight after he gets home from his german class...

Yep very frustrating! My normal cycle on average is only 29.2 days, this is the longest ever for me. I'm been through more ICs than I care to think about all with BFN, thank god they're so cheap lol. 

I bet the DH is going to be happy when he gets home lol, I hope you catch your eggy.


----------



## holywoodmum

I just texted him to let him know my plan  In my best German too... doesn't sound nearly as romantic as the french, voulez vous couchez avec moi ce soir... best I could manage was Wollen Sie heute Abend mit mir schlafen!! I'm screwed when we move to germany!


----------



## LalaR

Haha Lucy! You're right - german is not nearly so romantic. Why are you moving to Germany? What an upheaval!
I just wish we all had a definite straight forward 28 day cycle with a definite ov on day 14 like they talk about in high school biology textbooks. How easy to plan. A 40+ day cycle must be so frustrating. I was usually 27 days before the wedding but now we are ttc I am getting shorter every month. 26 and then 24 last month. I know that's not good either. 29 days is apparently the best. DH struggles with not being able to accurately predict when we need to dtd!! 
How are you ladies all doing this evening? L x


----------



## PrincessTaz

It might not sound as romantic but it gets the right message across ;)


----------



## holywoodmum

Dh has a new job near dusseldorf starting jan. I wont move with the girls til aroynd easter though...


----------



## brittsho

I read that its better to actually BD BEFORE you even get your first positive OPK. Thankfully we did the day before, day of 1st & 2nd + OPK. I am feeling good about this month!! I am pretty positive I O'd today cuz I had some cramping. Tomorrow is 1po - yay! lol good luck ladies!


----------



## PrincessTaz

brittsho said:


> I read that its better to actually BD BEFORE you even get your first positive OPK. Thankfully we did the day before, day of 1st & 2nd + OPK. I am feeling good about this month!! I am pretty positive I O'd today cuz I had some cramping. Tomorrow is 1po - yay! lol good luck ladies!

Sounds like you've got a very very good chance of catching your egg this month. I'll keep my FXd for you. Good luck :dust:


----------



## holywoodmum

brittsho said:


> I read that its better to actually BD BEFORE you even get your first positive OPK. Thankfully we did the day before, day of 1st & 2nd + OPK. I am feeling good about this month!! I am pretty positive I O'd today cuz I had some cramping. Tomorrow is 1po - yay! lol good luck ladies!

Ditto, my wee tracker on my phone says the fertile time starts 5 days before OV day, as sperm can live up to 5 days. And then fertility drops off just after OV cos egg only lives 24 hours... or something along those lines anyway!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies - how are you all today? I hope you are all having a lovely fun weekend.

I am at work and feel absolutely exhausted. I could just curl up in the corner and have a nap. I haven't been this tired for ages. I think I am now 5dpo and am coping better with the wait this month than I did last time. DH goes away for over a week on Wednesday so I may not be so good when I am left on my own with no distractions!!

Brittsho, have you definitely ov'd now? How is your wait so far?

Lyns, not heard from you for a while. Hope all is good with you.

L x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi ladies...been busy at home so not had the time to come on. 

i think i ovulated early yesterday at cd12 my smiley digi isnt working so i cant get the smiley face but heres yesterday opk

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/61412c20.jpg

would you say it was positive?

BIT CONFUSED AS IM MEANT TO OVULATE ON THE 21ST?


----------



## LalaR

babydeabreu said:


> Hi ladies...been busy at home so not had the time to come on.
> 
> i think i ovulated early yesterday at cd12 my smiley digi isnt working so i cant get the smiley face but heres yesterday opk
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/61412c20.jpg
> 
> would you say it was positive?
> 
> BIT CONFUSED AS IM MEANT TO OVULATE ON THE 21ST?

Hi Lyns,
Glad you're well. I'm sorry but I can't see the picture but I hope it shows ov. Such a shame about your CB digi. You might be having an early ov month. It means you don't have to wait so long before testing!!
L x


----------



## holywoodmum

I don't know anything about opks!! Does the line not have to be darker? 21st is still 9 days away, so that would be cd 20? Would that not be very late to OV?


----------



## babydeabreu

Nope normally ovulate 14 days after my af has finished making it cd22. Always ovulated 14 days after af sometimes a day before or after but I've never ovulated 5 days after af that's way way early well confused. Well do another opk in abit Hopfully be dark again!! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Yep fx it's dark! I just don't know so much detail of my cycle...


----------



## brittsho

Last cycle I didn't ovulate until CD 21, this cycle I ovulated on CD 16...so I was also early - but I've read that's better as you will have a longer luteal phase which is necessary for healthy implantation. I would BD just in case! I also read that you have a higher chance of getting pregnant BEFORE your FIRST positive OPK due to sperm travel time.


----------



## brittsho

Also - do you test in the morning or evening? Results are more accurate with evening urine & not FMU


----------



## babydeabreu

Always test in the evening hun and will do my Opk in abit too, I'm hoping this is dark again so then it might just be that I am ovulating :)

Pete isn't well ATM but I'm hoping I can still try get some bedding in xx


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Tested yesterday and today with the OPKs and got a faint line. Looks like i'll be getting a pos test soon. DH and i will definitely be doing some BDing for the next few days. Hopefully the eggy gets caught this cycle


----------



## holywoodmum

Mrs Resa, fx you get you pos soon!


----------



## Mazzy17

Hi Ladies

AF came early this month so im due on 12th December but im will be testing on 17th which is my 30th! :cake:


----------



## KellyPags

Hey everyone...so AF just left...on to the two week wait before the TWW...my cycle is soooo long at 35 days...having my period only 10 times a year was great before I wanted to get pregnant! Now its annoying! I thing I ovulate on cd20 and I'm on cd7...looks like Thanksgiving week will be a busy one! Good luck to all you ladies this month!


----------



## DancingSheba

hey everyone! sorry i havent been on here in awhile. got a positive opk yesterday in the morning so i think i had the surge in the night. Pretty sure i ovulated yesterday. DTD last night and three times in the previous days. However did not DTD the day before positive opk. hopefully that will be enough. So....I think im in the 2WW. But im BDing tonight too just for fun :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Mazzy, FX for an awesome 30th birthday present!!
Kelly, 10 periods a year - wow! and now a long stretch - hope it goes quick for you!
Sheba, :happydance: for being back in 2ww!! I'm not sure if I ov or not, could be today to Wed I reckon...
I have to keep reminding myself not to wish the time away just to get to testing time again... Gotta enjoy the journey!
If I can be so rude as to ask, what for you constitutes BDing a lot? We have 3 times in last week, which for us is a big lot - 1 a month normally :blush:


----------



## calista20

Hey ladies. Haven't been around in a bit. Been crazy busy around here and nothing much to report. Just waiting to start trying again and I'm hoping I don't O so late this time. Nice to see you ladies getting some darker opk's!!! Get those beds a rockin' lol.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey Ladies. Well CD1 is finally here after 6 weeks! I'm feeling good about this month, I can start my 1st chart now and if the clomid works again I'm looking forward to seeing some dark lines and a big smiley face in about 2 weeks. My OH has made me promise I wont test until I'm a week late, it's going to be really hard but I'll do it for him. I hadn't realised how much the chmeical had actually effected him, he was sooo excited to be a daddy so I understand him not wanting him to get his hoped up and have a snacthed away again. I might have to remove my ICs out of the house though, get rid of them temptation lol.

How are you ladies doing? Anyone now in the 2WW yet, any symptoms?


----------



## brittsho

I'm 5dpo & I've had zero symptoms. Ugh.


----------



## holywoodmum

waiting to OV here...


----------



## holywoodmum

anyone heard from Emerson?


----------



## PrincessTaz

brittsho said:


> I'm 5dpo & I've had zero symptoms. Ugh.

It's still early yet, I didn't get any symptoms until about 9dpo last time. It is hard when you are ttc, you're so aware of every little thing your body does and doesn't to.



holywoodmum said:


> waiting to OV here...

Are you due to OV soon? Good luck.
Ps. Nope not heard anything.


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies. Now 7dpo. Had a bit of a yuk day today. Waves of nausea and mild low tummy cramps. Not enough to stop me doing anything but not feeling 100%. Also odd tingling and cramps in my breasts. I know it's far too soon for symptoms which is making me feel worse. 5 days until I dare test. Time is going so slowly.
How is everyone else today? Princess - glad you're back in the chase. Brittsho - I'd rather not have any symptoms as there's less to obsess about!!
L x


----------



## holywoodmum

PrincessTaz said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> waiting to OV here...
> 
> Are you due to OV soon? Good luck.
> Ps. Nope not heard anything.Click to expand...

Based on 'average' cycle length (27 days) I would OV today, or Wed based on long cycle last month... so we've been busy every other day since last Wed...


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Hi ladies. Now 7dpo. Had a bit of a yuk day today. Waves of nausea and mild low tummy cramps. Not enough to stop me doing anything but not feeling 100%. Also odd tingling and cramps in my breasts. I know it's far too soon for symptoms which is making me feel worse. 5 days until I dare test. Time is going so slowly.
> How is everyone else today? Princess - glad you're back in the chase. Brittsho - I'd rather not have any symptoms as there's less to obsess about!!
> L x

ohh im praying for you hun, sounding good so far, hope it keeps going this way and leaning towards bfp :)

hey lucy, all that bedding im hoping it will pay off :)




as for me, im still waiting to ovulate, meant to be 21st or around that.

just got my Royal jelly tablets

https://i.ebayimg.com/13/!Bl2j71gB2k~$(KGrHqQH-D!EtFGDUl+SBLdWpbv7nw~~_12.JPG

there meant to help Maximizes your vitality and strengthen your natural immune system support. there highly recommended and are becoming more and more known over the years. royal jelly is meant to 

&#8226; To increase libido
&#8226; Support egg health
&#8226; Diminish and reduce the signs of aging
&#8226; To reduce inflammation caused by illness or injury
&#8226; To naturally boost the bodies immune system


shown alot of increase fertility in women so im hoping it will help me 

so will start taking them as im meant to ovulate on or around the 21st..

hoping this will be a good month for me :)


this has to be a good month for all of us...it seem we all have been doing everything we need to do...so it has to be :thumbup:

good luck girls, everyday is getting closer :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Good luck with the royal jelly. I used to have royal jelly face cream, but I'm guessing it's not quite the same!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

Hi everyone. I've been testing with the OPKs lately and noticed i've just been getting faint lines, no definite positives and the control lines is really faint as well, so i'm not sure what's going on with that:shrug:. I ordered a BBT online, i'll get that later this week. Nevertheless DH and i are determined to TRY to catch the egg this month, but if not we're not going to get stressed about it.


----------



## brittsho

LalaR - when will you be testing? Are you waiting until AF is due or before? I'm 5dpo & the only thing I've noticed is back ache & some yellowish snotty CM... not sure what that's about? I plan to test on Saturday which will be 10dpo. It may not be too early, I've read other posts where women who were pregnant had many symptoms starting as early as 1dpo. Fx for you!

babydea- I've never heard of Royal Jelly - love the name! lol Let us know how it works!


----------



## LalaR

brittsho said:


> LalaR - when will you be testing? Are you waiting until AF is due or before? I'm 5dpo & the only thing I've noticed is back ache & some yellowish snotty CM... not sure what that's about? I plan to test on Saturday which will be 10dpo. It may not be too early, I've read other posts where women who were pregnant had many symptoms starting as early as 1dpo. Fx for you!
> 
> babydea- I've never heard of Royal Jelly - love the name! lol Let us know how it works!

Hi brittsho, I plan on testing on Saturday too which is 12dpo. AF is due to visit Sunday or Monday if my LP stays at 12 days which is what it seems to be every cycle. DH goes away on Thursday morning which is 10dpo but that seems too soon to test. I am due to get my progesterone checked today which is quite scary. I know from my chart I ovulated this month so if it is not high enough I know that there is likely to be a fertility problem. Also I had a temp dip this morning. Please let it be an implantation dip!
I hope that we both get our BFPs on Saturday!! 



holywoodmum said:


> Good luck with the royal jelly. I used to have royal jelly face cream, but I'm guessing it's not quite the same!

Hey Lucy - if only a face cream could solve all our TTC worries!! Lol!:hugs:


----------



## holywoodmum

Right ladies, I need someone to make a testing pact with me. As Lyns knows I got screwed up totally last month with early testing and late testing and some fantastical delusions, so this month I am determined not to test so early.
I got BFP with DD2 at 12 DPO last time, and I'm not sure when OV day is precisely, but that should put me around 28th of this month. So anyone else going to test on the 28th, and I'll promise not to test until that day with you ??


----------



## LalaR

holywoodmum said:


> Right ladies, I need someone to make a testing pact with me. As Lyns knows I got screwed up totally last month with early testing and late testing and some fantastical delusions, so this month I am determined not to test so early.
> I got BFP with DD2 at 12 DPO last time, and I'm not sure when OV day is precisely, but that should put me around 28th of this month. So anyone else going to test on the 28th, and I'll promise not to test until that day with you ??

I would wait Lucy, but by then I will be 21dpo I think. I'm struggling to not POAS before 12dpo!!! Good luck with it though. the 2nd week of the tww really messes the head up doesn't it? L x


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi girls,

Been MIA but still waiting to O ...got my digital clearblue OPK for this month and have yet to see a smiley face. Im on cycle day 17 so getting slightly frustrated. Last month I Oed cd18 so we will see what tomorrow brings. DH and I BDed today just for fun so hopefully if I do get my smiley tomorrow today will pay off. 

Just waiting for that smiley...if it ever comes


----------



## Mrs.Resa

wishnhoping said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Been MIA but still waiting to O ...got my digital clearblue OPK for this month and have yet to see a smiley face. Im on cycle day 17 so getting slightly frustrated. Last month I Oed cd18 so we will see what tomorrow brings. DH and I BDed today just for fun so hopefully if I do get my smiley tomorrow today will pay off.
> 
> Just waiting for that smiley...if it ever comes

I know what you mean last month i got a pos on CD14, this month? I'm on CD 16 and i got nothing. It is frustrating but at least you're getting some BDing in just in case. Hopefully you'll get your smiley tomorrow


----------



## brittsho

hey ladies I have a question...I've never charted or kept track of my BBT, but for the fun of it I took mine today (6dpo) just to see what it was... I got 98.34...do any of you know what a normal temp is? Thanks!


----------



## wishnhoping

brittsho- i dont temp but i occasionally do it jsut to see where I am and I am always under 98....usually mid 97s....crossing my fingers for u!


----------



## PrincessTaz

brittsho said:


> hey ladies I have a question...I've never charted or kept track of my BBT, but for the fun of it I took mine today (6dpo) just to see what it was... I got 98.34...do any of you know what a normal temp is? Thanks!

I've been taking my temps for a couple of weeks now and mine was never over 97.70 so it could be a good sign. If you go onto the fertility friend website you can look at other peoples charts. I'm a bit addicted to looking through them, I'm hoping they'll help me understand mine more. FXed for you x


----------



## LalaR

brittsho said:


> hey ladies I have a question...I've never charted or kept track of my BBT, but for the fun of it I took mine today (6dpo) just to see what it was... I got 98.34...do any of you know what a normal temp is? Thanks!

Hi britt,
Every woman is slightly different and every cycle is different so there is no way of telling. This month my lowest pre ov temp was 96.65 and the peak after ov was 98.98 settling round about 98.7 or 98.8 as an average. I think I tend to be quite warm. Last cycle I was cooler initially but had a triphasic peak after 7dpo. It's the change that counts not a single temp.
Here's hoping that you do have some good news this month!!
L x:flower:


----------



## wishnhoping

Temping sounds so confusing! 

Well Hubby and I BD again last night ...haha, its nice when its done for fun instead of as a chore 

Usually do my opk test around 4pm so here's hoping I get my smiley today so we can keep going at it ;)


----------



## DancingSheba

I am not sure if i like this whole temping thing lol. I am doing if for this cycle, and it put my ovulation day at 16, which i BD the night before, but not that day. Plus if AF shows when she is supposed to, it would be on thanksgiving or the day after. Hopefully instead it would be a BFP. that would be something to be thankful for!


----------



## holywoodmum

My temp is always high, routinely over 101 but i dont track it on a daily basis...


----------



## wishnhoping

Dancing Sheba- with my first son my due date was 11-22 which that year happened to be Thanksgiving. I always say he is my thanksgiving baby and the best gift ever...what if I found out I was preggo with #2 on thanksgiving...then that would be my luckiest holiday ever :)

Crossing my fingers for both of us...although in reality (for me) thanksgiving this year would be too early to get a BFP...I would be like 8dpo if I actually O today ...

feeling some cramping so I cant wait to go home and test....COME ON SMILEY FACE!!!


----------



## DancingSheba

that would be your luckiest holiday! any of you ladies ever had this? 
I am 3dpo and when i went to the bathroom (TMI) there was this yellow cm when i wiped. Then later i went to the bathroom again and when i wiped i saw a tiny spot of blood? (probably the size of tiny seed) and i wiped again it was there again. its weird. I've never had those symptoms before and i dont think it is an infection as i have no icthing or burning or bad smell. anyone know whats going on?


----------



## wishnhoping

DancingSheba said:


> that would be your luckiest holiday! any of you ladies ever had this?
> I am 3dpo and when i went to the bathroom (TMI) there was this yellow cm when i wiped. Then later i went to the bathroom again and when i wiped i saw a tiny spot of blood? (probably the size of tiny seed) and i wiped again it was there again. its weird. I've never had those symptoms before and i dont think it is an infection as i have no icthing or burning or bad smell. anyone know whats going on?

That sounds promising! Kind of too early for IB but also waaaaay too early for your period. Anything else could have cause the bleeding? BD? if not I would jsut pray pray pray its IB for you and yay!!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

Sheba- one more thing...I dont remember how you track your ovulation...maybe you Oed earlier so it really could be IB??? I dont know but super excited for you!


----------



## wishnhoping

Guess what!!!!!!!!!!???????
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 12.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## LalaR

:thumbup:


wishnhoping said:


> Guess what!!!!!!!!!!???????

Fabulous news. :thumbup:


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you Lalar its my first smiley I am overly excited haha


----------



## brittsho

I just love that smiley!!!


----------



## Mrs.Resa

I finally got a pos OPK! Hopefully i'll get a pos HPT in a couple weeks


----------



## babydeabreu

wishnhoping said:


> Guess what!!!!!!!!!!???????

woohooo great news, lets pray you catch eggy. good luck hun..make the next 36 hours busy ones :winkwink: :winkwink:


my digi broke, they sent me a new one, that broke too so i ended up getting a refund. i got a smiley last month though, they are indeed great when they work :thumbup:

my opks are starting to get dark again...i think im ovulating on the 21st so couple more days it should be positive :)



good luck this month ladies xxxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

wishnhoping said:


> Guess what!!!!!!!!!!???????

Woop woop how exciting for you :)



babydeabreu said:


> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> Guess what!!!!!!!!!!???????
> 
> woohooo great news, lets pray you catch eggy. good luck hun..make the next 36 hours busy ones :winkwink: :winkwink:
> 
> 
> my digi broke, they sent me a new one, that broke too so i ended up getting a refund. i got a smiley last month though, they are indeed great when they work :thumbup:
> 
> my opks are starting to get dark again...i think im ovulating on the 21st so couple more days it should be positive :)
> 
> 
> 
> good luck this month ladies xxxxClick to expand...

It's a bummer about your digi, gutted. I hope mine works when I come to use it. 

But yay for the dark opks, FXed this is your month :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Thank Taz.

Gutted it didnt work but atlease they gave me a full refund.

how u getting on? xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

That's good some places are rubbish with returning goods, even when they're faulty! Alre you not going to bother getting a new one then?

I'm good thanks. I'm on my 3rd day of clomid which turns me into an insomniac and generally makes me feel a bit rubbish but it'll be all be worth it when I get the +. Just wish it would hurry up and be closer to OV time, I don't know which 2WW is worse sometimes lol. 

Hows you? Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

well they sent me a new one free of charge to replace the broken one..then that one broke as well...so they just said will refund you. so ive got 26 sticks with out no digi lol 


how does clomid work? why does is make u feel crappy? alot of people have told me it helps them alot in pregnancy, so i hope it works for you, getting you closer to your bfp :)

im good just having a crap month, so just looking forward to getting a positive to brighten it up. abit :)

xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Lol, you could sell the sticks on ebay if you aren't going to get another digi.

I don't ovulate because of my pcos so clomid is basically a pill that induces ovulation. I must do something to your hormones which is probably why it makes you feel sooo crappy. I produced an egg from both ovaries on my 1st round so the Ov pains were really bad as well, especially when you're not used to having them at all. It amazes me what 5 tiny pills can do!

Sorry you're having a crap month, I hope it gets better though. It will be amazing if we all get our BFP in time for Christmas. I have a good feeling this month I don't know why but I just do, I think it's gonna be a lucky. FXed for all of us xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope your 'feeling' is right!


----------



## wishnhoping

So DH didnt want to BD last night and I got quite mad...I told him I have been peeing on a stick for 10 days waiting for that stupid smiley face so he better get his butt into that bed! He ended up obliging but sheesh what a hassle! I hope I can get him to do it for another two days....If I got my positive yesterday if I BD yesterday, today and tomorrow I should be pretty covered right? Also BDed the day before + OPK...My goal is to BD today and tomorrow then ill leave the poor man alone. His exact words were "I feel used" lol....poor guy

Today I am having really bad cramping...worse than period cramps, jsut not feeling that great. Hope something is happeneing down there! 

have a great day ladies...Ill consider myself in the TWW as of Saturday...ugh hate that tww


----------



## babydeabreu

Yeah thats what im doing hun, there on ebay for £14.99 there are 26sticks so more than a months worth :)

hope the clomid pills do there magic hun, sending lots of baby dust 
:dust::dust::dust:

wishnhoping - sounds as if you got it all under control, dtd day before and after is always helpful in catching eggy...hopefully you have done enough and will be get your bfp soon :hugs:

as for cramping that might well be eggy coming, so make sure if you can you bed tonight too :)



hey lucy how u doing over there hun?


----------



## wishnhoping

Will have to BD tonight again then....thanks~!


----------



## holywoodmum

All good here. Well, got a stinking cold (exhausted from just walking round ikea...) But other than that fine!
I'd never get dh in to bed two nights running... I couldn't take it either! We have dtd every other day for last week. That was enough for dd1 and dd2 so hoping that's the case now!


----------



## wishnhoping

its always a crap shoot with DH...he either wants it all the time or not at all...just wish one of his all the time moods would kick in fertile week! thatd make things so much easier


----------



## LalaR

wishnhoping said:


> its always a crap shoot with DH...he either wants it all the time or not at all...just wish one of his all the time moods would kick in fertile week! thatd make things so much easier

I've got one like that too!! I had to bully him into it this time. The night of my +opk he had a headache and the night after that he had tummyache. I still made him do it! The only time he is ever up for it these days is when we cant cos I'm on my period. L x


----------



## brittsho

do you ladies tell your DH when you get a smiley/positive? I've learned to not say anything - that way less pressure & he doesn't feel "used" :) 

still ZERO symptoms here... ugh :confused:


----------



## KellyPags

So I'm still waiting to ovulate since my cycle is sooo long...I've been keeping myself busy reading Taking Charge of Your Fertility...I feel so stupid that at 33 there is so much I do not know about my cycle...why don't they teach this stuff in school? Well, now I know all about fluid and temping so I will be more observant this month. So happy to hear that the majority of you have ovulated and are in your TWW...fingers crossed!


----------



## wishnhoping

Brittsho- For the first few cycles I kind of kept it to myself and around ovulation time jsut kinda DTD with DH. The reason I told him now is because he seems to be more on board now that he understands how baby making actually works. In his mind we can get pregnant anytime...I actually took the time to sit with him and explain about my cycles and ovulation and how there is a small window each month that we can actually get pregnant...most of it I think I went too indepth but he now understands that its a difficult process so he seems more willing to help. If this cycle is a fail I am def going to keep him informed but not AS informed haha to lay off the pressure.


----------



## wishnhoping

BTW- BD two times on Tuesday, one time Wednesday and one time today...I am sick of BD my + on the opk was Wednesday....ugh do we really have to do it again tomorrow? we are EXHAUSTED!


----------



## mels22

Anyone else feel like they are getting the flu. I'm 10 dpo


----------



## mels22

Oops hit the wrong thread. Stupid smart phone :-/


----------



## babydeabreu

i tell my DH everytime i'm near ovulation and when i get a positive, he always asked me when are you ovulating how long we got...hes on board and wants to know everything :)

the only time i dont tell him stuff is when i get a faint line on a pregnancy test as sometimes they can be evap and mean nothing...the last time i told him about a faint line i had a mc so im always looking out for he's best interest in not telling about the faint line..when i get a dark line then he knows its a reason to get happy. other wize i dont see the point. bad enough i get upset let alone upsetting him too...he's stressed with work and he's illness dont need to be worring about faint lines :)

we dtd this morning so im happy we got some in before i ovulate.want to get some before and after so we catch all the windows :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

brittsho said:


> do you ladies tell your DH when you get a smiley/positive? I've learned to not say anything - that way less pressure & he doesn't feel "used" :)
> 
> still ZERO symptoms here... ugh :confused:

I've not used opk/digi yet but last cycle the FS told us when we needed to get down to it and to be honest I think we both felt a little bit of pressure. It was hard for me because I don't have a high sex drive at all, but I think OH enjoyed it at 1st.

I've already told him this month that I want to start every other day from cd10 and he's ok with that. We've actually been having a laugh about this month. When he's been in the mood and I haven't I've been saying "Not tonight hunny, we've still got X number of says until you can have your wicked way" and he always replies "Well if you're not in the mood now then I might not be then." He's joking obviously but it normally works and he gets his way lol. Probably TMI but he jokes around saying I'll have to pay for his :spermy: this month, seen as I just using him for 1 thing lol. We're both just trying to keep as much fun as we can in it. xx


----------



## babydeabreu

sounds as if its helping taz :)

we have to help it some ways dont we other wize it will make it that bit harder xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Wishn, our moods don't often coincide either - have to make the effort though!! Lala, I had DH in bed a week or so ago, then two hours later he was puking - felt a bit bad about that - but he was up for it at the time! Britts, we're not temping or using opks, but he is slowly getting the idea that there is atime of the moth when it is more likely to be able to get pregnant!!
Kelly, when do you expect to OV this month? I guess a long cycle pretty much sucks when ttc!!
Mels, I know you meant to reply to a different thread, but I totally feel shitty!! My temperature has been 39.2-40.4C (102.5-104.7F) since yesterday evening. And a headache to beat all others... hope you're feeling better soon!
Whoever was it said FS? What does that mean?

I am feeling rough as f**k here, like I said I have a really high temperature, called in sick today - which I never do, no matter how bad my head is. My mum has the girls thankfully, but I they're back with me in 90 minutes... so I need to get myself together a bit. I've just slept from 7pm last night to 1pm today, so if an 18 hour sleep doesn't help, I don't know what will!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hollywood - FS fertility specialist. I hope you feel better soon x


----------



## holywoodmum

ahh, fs makes sense now!

feeling better than earlier, temp still high but not like it was. girls are being reasonable form too, so not being too much hassle for me!! gotta feed them in half an hour, then i'll have another hour to survive before dh comes home.

is a fever a really bad sign when ttc? if my body is trying to fight infection then how could a wee bean ever implant?


----------



## babydeabreu

well my opk are getting darker, hopfully by tomorrow they shal be positive :)

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/2d592eb6.jpg

all good and ready for monday i hope. will try and dtd as much as i can :)


lucy - a low fever is probably not a problem, but a high fever might be a worrie but im sure it will be ok hun xx


----------



## wishnhoping

We joke about it too- DH did tell me he was going to charge a stud fee (When a horse wins a lot of races and the horse retire people pay a lot of money to impregnate their horse with the winning horse hoping that their horses will inherit the same athleticism sort of speak) so yea...DH told me he will charge stud fees during O weeks and I told him if he starts charing ther ewill only BE BD during O weeks haha that changed his tune (all in good fun of course)

So today I am feeling like I have a UTI....Im 2dpo and I think al the BD might have been too much im like 95% sure I got an UTI and it is soooo uncomfortable


----------



## holywoodmum

Well fever seems to have broken. FX it has done no harm to my chances this month..


----------



## LalaR

Lyns, all looking good for you ovulating soon. Such a shame about your smiley not working. I bought one with 20 sticks and after 3 cycles still have 9 sticks left!! I hope I won't need to buy more!

Lucy, I am glad you're feeling a bit better. I had a fever last month and looked into it. a low grade fever is ok but a high fever can affect fertility so probably best to take paracetamol even if it messes up a temp chart. Hopefully it will pass soon.

wishn, poor you with a UTI. They are so uncomfortable! You should prob just get an antibiotic asap to settle it. Make sure that you get one safe for ttc though.

I am just finishing work after a long week - didn't get home until 9pm last night having left the house at 8am. Off to the gym then home to put my feet up. DH is away for a week so I can please myself. Symptoms are ongoing but still BFN on the IC tests. I will prob test every morning until AF arrives as it settles my wondering. AF due on Sun but I hope she stays away!

L x


----------



## wishnhoping

Lalar I test pretty much until AF too, its a waste of moeny in a ssense but wondering just drives me mad! Get some rest while you ahve the house to yourself!

holywood- glad you are feling better!

babydea- yay almost baby making time! :)


----------



## Bb2

Hey girls!

I'm joining for the first time this month. We are planning to bd from this weekend to next. Ovulation due Friday ish.

Wish us luck! And good luck to all of you!

X


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhh good luck lala wishing you a lovely surprise in the morning :)

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
coming your way xx

im selling my sticks on ebay 29sticks all for £14.99 :)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300625654611?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

hi Bb2 welcome and good luck too you. keep us updated want you xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks lala. Not tracking temps anyway... The paracetemol had helped. Hope that's the worst of it now! Didn't realise you'd started to poas already, how exciting!
hi bb2, hope you enjpy all your baby making :)


----------



## brittsho

LalaR - we are both testing tomorrow morning & I just know we will get our BFPs!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

brittsho said:


> LalaR - we are both testing tomorrow morning & I just know we will get our BFPs!!!

good luck hun xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Ooh britts you too?! Wow! I gotta wsitvit out this month... Ten days til testing for me

edit: wsitvit wtf? that should say wait it out!!


----------



## LalaR

brittsho said:


> LalaR - we are both testing tomorrow morning & I just know we will get our BFPs!!!

Oh Britt, I really really hope so. I feel different this time. The past 2 cycles I started spotting at 11dpo and nothing yet this cycle. Also nausea and breast tenderness which is new. Last time i got my bfp before the mc I was on honeymoon so didn't really notice much other than nausea the day AF was due. Have you had any symptoms yet? Looking forward to hearing how you get on in the morning. Good luck and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## holywoodmum

super excited to see your tests in the morning lala and brittsho!


----------



## LalaR

Hmm, spoke too soon. Tiny bit of brown spotting this evening so looks like my positive thoughts are all in vain. I don't think I will waste a test in the morning but wait for the unlikely that AF is late. Good luck Britt - you can have all of my positive thoughts.
L x


----------



## brittsho

Oh....my..... gosh.....

So I was feeling really dizzy & queasy all day & decided to test after I got off of work & this is what I see instantly:







I am only 9dpo - so I am hoping it will be darker tomorrow morning???? You think its a BFP???
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0003 (1).jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 16









IMAG0002.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mrs.Resa

brittsho said:


> Oh....my..... gosh.....
> 
> So I was feeling really dizzy & queasy all day & decided to test after I got off of work & this is what I see instantly:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am only 9dpo - so I am hoping it will be darker tomorrow morning???? You think its a BFP???

Looks pos to me!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

eeeekkkkkk!!! brittsho that def looks like a second line!!!! Cant wait for your morning test! super excited for you!

Maybe this is our month on this thread!!!!


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Hmm, spoke too soon. Tiny bit of brown spotting this evening so looks like my positive thoughts are all in vain. I don't think I will waste a test in the morning but wait for the unlikely that AF is late. Good luck Britt - you can have all of my positive thoughts.
> L x

ohh man, sorry hun. the good thing is it seem you know your body, everthing is working like clock work..all we need to do now is sort ovulation out then you will be a winner :)

i hope its brown spotting of IB though :hugs: :hugs:



brittsho - woohooo look at that faint line..looking good hun. look forward to seeing tomorrows lines xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

LalaR - I hope that it isn't your af coming, I'm keeping my FXed for you hun. GL x

Bb2 - Hiya and welcome, I hope your stay on the ttc forums are short and sweet x

Babydeabreu - Yay on the opks, nearly in the 2WW now. I'm jealous lol, still got ages to go x

Brittsho - Wooooooop Woooooooooop that deffo looks like a BFP to me, can't wait to see a darker line :) x

Sorry if I've missed replying to anything, just a quick visit this morning.


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala. Hope it's a wee Im plantation bleed
Brittsho that looks good! Great fir a frer a only 9dpo!


----------



## Wantinga4th

Hi all,

Can i join you?

I think AF is on her way, just had some brown spotting and i am roughly 14 dpo so it looks like i am out now, so on to the next month!


----------



## Wantinga4th

lol i am such a thread killer! :blush:

Anyone got any news yet?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Wantinga4th said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can i join you?
> 
> I think AF is on her way, just had some brown spotting and i am roughly 14 dpo so it looks like i am out now, so on to the next month!




Wantinga4th said:


> lol i am such a thread killer! :blush:
> 
> Anyone got any news yet?

Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi:

Sorry you're out this month (although you're not officially out until the :witch: arrives!), FXed for a BFP next month. 
And you're deffo not a thread killer lol, that made me chuckle.


----------



## holywoodmum

hi wantinga4th, fx that's some implantation bleeding for you!! have you tested at all?


----------



## holywoodmum

:haha: thread killer - i saw your post and then the small things called children got in the way of replying!


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies. Decided not to test today as I am sure AF is coming. Now 12 dpo and AF due tomorrow. Will test only if still no AF by Tuesday. Only wasted 2 IC tests this time so don't feel too bad about that. I wish the spotting was IB but deep down I know it wasnt as it was too late. I had IB before my miscarriage but at about 9 or 10dpo. Feeling really emotional and down today. I cried just seeing the children in need highlights!!! DH is away so I am home alone. Also, I have misplaced an important document and am really annoyed with myself for not being able to find it. Might need to go and check work to see if I have stashed it away there. How come when you have a bad day it is always really bad??!!! 
Sorry for the rant. I hope everyone else is well. Britt - have you tested again yet? I am sure that you have yourself a lovely BFP.
L x


----------



## LalaR

Wantinga4th said:


> lol i am such a thread killer! :blush:
> 
> Anyone got any news yet?

Great post!! Made me smile!! L x:haha:


----------



## brittsho

Sooooooooooo I POAS with FMU & the line was so faint I am calling it a BFN. I don't understand why it wouldn't get darker????


----------



## Wantinga4th

> Hiya hun, welcome to the thread :hi:
> 
> Sorry you're out this month (although you're not officially out until the :witch: arrives!), FXed for a BFP next month.
> And you're deffo not a thread killer lol, that made me chuckle.

Oh she has definately arrived!! :cry:



holywoodmum said:


> hi wantinga4th, fx that's some implantation bleeding for you!! have you tested at all?

Thanks but it is definately the witch, i did tests early and got faint lines days later but they must have been evap ones but i thought they had colour.



holywoodmum said:


> :haha: thread killer - i saw your post and then the small things called children got in the way of replying!

Pesky things, they do things like that! ha i know mine do anyway ;)



LalaR said:


> Hi ladies. Decided not to test today as I am sure AF is coming. Now 12 dpo and AF due tomorrow. Will test only if still no AF by Tuesday. Only wasted 2 IC tests this time so don't feel too bad about that. I wish the spotting was IB but deep down I know it wasnt as it was too late. I had IB before my miscarriage but at about 9 or 10dpo. Feeling really emotional and down today. I cried just seeing the children in need highlights!!! DH is away so I am home alone. Also, I have misplaced an important document and am really annoyed with myself for not being able to find it. Might need to go and check work to see if I have stashed it away there. How come when you have a bad day it is always really bad??!!!
> Sorry for the rant. I hope everyone else is well. Britt - have you tested again yet? I am sure that you have yourself a lovely BFP.
> L x

Good luck, hope the witch stays away x



LalaR said:


> Wantinga4th said:
> 
> 
> lol i am such a thread killer! :blush:
> 
> Anyone got any news yet?
> 
> Great post!! Made me smile!! L x:haha:Click to expand...

:haha: Glad i cheered you up, if only a little x




brittsho said:


> Sooooooooooo I POAS with FMU & the line was so faint I am calling it a BFN. I don't understand why it wouldn't get darker????

I have read that FMU isn't always the strongest for all women, maybe test later in the day?


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala, implantation could have taken longer this time, you never know - 6-12 days is the normal range of times, so 12 days would be just fine!
Brittsho, not sure why it wouldn't get darker, but maybe try again at the same time of day as you did yesterday?


----------



## holywoodmum

Argh, I'm getting the urge to poas... i can't possibly do this now - it would be even crazier early than last month. Need to sit on my hands or something to stop myself!


----------



## wishnhoping

lala- Im sorry :(

Brittsho- I def think it was a positive in the pic I saw a very faint PINK line..maybe go out and get a digital test? I def think it was a BFP!

As for me- I went to the Dr and yup it was a UTI...it was soo painful but feeling better today. I am kind of annoyed that its mesing with my symptom spotting haha! I guess its a blessing in disguise ...all i know is that its only 3dpo and I already want to POAS...I have such a problem haha! trying to hold off until next thursday hoping for a nice turkey day present...Id be VERY thankful for that


----------



## KellyPags

Lucy~ hold tight! I know it's easier said than done!
Britt~ fingers crossed for you!
Wishnhoping~ sorry to hear about your uti...try to hold out until at least after thanksgiving to test!
Wantinga4th~ welcome and thanks for the chuckle!
Baby dust to everyone else I missed!
As for me, my phone chart still says 6 more days until I ovulate. I am getting frustrated with waiting so DH and I decided to start bding tonight and we will try every other night up until we get a smiley face ( then we'll up it to every night for those few days). I heard from a good friend of mine (who has 5 kids) that you should take robitussin every day to increase your good quality cm. of course I ran out and bought some and started taking it right away. It has to be just an expectorant because a suppressent would dry you out. We shall see!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## holywoodmum

I managed not to, and the immediate urge to poas has passed!


----------



## PrincessTaz

holywoodmum said:


> I managed not to, and the immediate urge to poas has passed!

Well done, that is some serious will power :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

wishnhoping said:


> lala- Im sorry :(
> 
> Brittsho- I def think it was a positive in the pic I saw a very faint PINK line..maybe go out and get a digital test? I def think it was a BFP!
> 
> As for me- I went to the Dr and yup it was a UTI...it was soo painful but feeling better today. I am kind of annoyed that its mesing with my symptom spotting haha! I guess its a blessing in disguise ...all i know is that its only 3dpo and I already want to POAS...I have such a problem haha! trying to hold off until next thursday hoping for a nice turkey day present...Id be VERY thankful for that

Glad you're feeling better and like you said, at least you can't drive yourself doolally symptom spotting x


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> I managed not to, and the immediate urge to poas has passed!

Well done try keep that up Hun u want go to much insane this time lol 

:) Xx


----------



## LalaR

Lucy - well done on stopping yourself. It is so easy to get carried away in the moment. Best waiting and testing when you will see a proper BFP!!

Britt, your original test definitely looked positive. Maybe you were more hydrated the second time. Any line on a HPT is a positive so don't lose hope. Try again in a day or two. Good luck.

Wishn, how is the UTI today? At least antibiotics work really quickly for that type of infection so it won't affect your chances.

Lyns, any closer to your pos OPK yet?

Princess - how are you? Are you due to ov or in your tww?

I'm ok today. Still just a little brown spotting but cramps are setting in so I know AF will be here by the end of the day. Nausea and breast twinges have all gone and my temp is way down below the coverline. I have managed to get over the disappointment and started planning for next cycle. I am due to ov the 1st or 2nd dec so will be back at the testing stage 14th or 15th when AF is due again. I'm away this weekend and not due back until Tues and DH is away just now so we won't be able to BD any time before my fertile period. I just hope he has better stamina this time!! L x


----------



## holywoodmum

aw lala, you never know. if af hasn't come after 2 days of brown spotting you could still be in there


----------



## wishnhoping

lalr- thanks for asking, I am feeling much better. Im sorry you feel like you are out but dont get discouraged until af shows up! 


ive been having painful nipples since ov which isnt normal at first i figured it was from dh overusing them (sorry tmi) when we BD but its been a few days not and the pain is worsening. i also usually have sore bb after ov and they arent sore right now just feel fuller? i dont think im preggo...thihs is the least pregnant ive felt since ttc but i do see some weird stuff going on


----------



## holywoodmum

tummy cramps for me today. not that i'm symptom spotting, I'm not - that way madness lies!!
Thankfully feeling fully recovered from my fever of friday. Going to get an early night tonight still though


----------



## brittsho

LalaR - you're not out until AF shows!!! 

I tested again today - another BFN... I have no clue what's going on? My period isn't due until the 23rd so not sure why I would've gotten a "positive" test & then all negatives after it...its driving me crazy.


----------



## wishnhoping

brittsho- I am soo sorry not sure what is going on either! that was a def positive :(


----------



## holywoodmum

Morning all :D
I am truly BnB obsessed at the minute, but I'm at least managing to hold at bay my poas obsession! This time next week :happydance: and I'm I think feeling a bit more realistic about my chances and dealing with disappointment. I conceived dd1+2 both first cycle, so I've a bit of a failure complex about it not being the same this time...


----------



## calista20

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't been around for a bit. Things have been crazy around here. I'm currently on CD16 and guess what????? I got my positive opk yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
A whole week earlier than last month! I was a bit surprised and almost didn't even test yesterday because I didn't really have any of the other ov signs and figured I would O late like last month. Hubby and I dtd Saturday, twice Sunday and going to again tonight and tomorrow.

So happy I'm right in line with you girls now instead of a little behind. lol :)


----------



## holywoodmum

:happydance: calista! and seems like your dtd is in good timing too :)

As for me - I promised not to symptom spot, and I'm likely just coming down with another cold, but I'm feeling shattered! Not tired at the end of the night tired, more just suddenly drained during the day... ho-hum

But *terribly* excited, DH just alled to say we've managed to get a kindergarten place for DD1 for when we move to Germany!


----------



## wishnhoping

Lucy I am BnB obsessed too....jsut stay on for hours reading other peoples symptoms haha

Calista- seems like all your bases are covered! good luck keeping my fx for you!


How is everyone? I am 5dpo and nothing...no symptoms whatsoever...**sigh** I am sick of BDing!


----------



## calista20

Yes I hope we have a good chance this month. We dtd every day last month but didn't catch the egg.

I was like you girls last month. Totally bnb obsessed and symptom spotting even though I was telling myself not to. This month I'm way more relaxed about it. It was too stressful last month.


----------



## holywoodmum

calista20 said:


> Yes I hope we have a good chance this month. We dtd every day last month but didn't catch the egg.


Seriously, every day?! No way could I hack that pace!


----------



## calista20

holywoodmum said:


> calista20 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I hope we have a good chance this month. We dtd every day last month but didn't catch the egg.
> 
> 
> Seriously, every day?! No way could I hack that pace!Click to expand...

lmao sorry I should have been more clear. everyday for two weeks leading up to O and the day after. I could barely hack that much especially when it becomes like a chore. We had some good laughs some nights at least. lol


----------



## holywoodmum

That's still more than i could take!


----------



## brittsho

I swore it was a positive too! AF isn't due for another 2 days and I am still getting BFNs. I think I am out - maybe it was just a faulty test? I don't understand how I could get one positive on 9dpo & then all negatives every day after. I mean I've had ZERO bleeding so I wouldn't think it was a chemical or early m/c... idk, but it's irritating the crap out of me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

lol @ every day! my husband would be in heaven!!!!


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG EVERY DAY! Even for 2 weeks...that sounds exhausting! Dont get me wrong I like to BD as much as the next gal but it does kind of become more stressful when there is a 'goal' haha. We BD twice the day before + opk not knowing that I would get a positive the next day and it was fun and relaxed..a.fter that it was stressful and not fun! 

I dont understand how with all the BDing we all do how we can still manage to miss the dang egg! Sooo frustrating

still no real symptoms...a little bit of nausea but i tihnk thats from the meds i am taking

:( not very optimistic 

brittsho- Im so sorry hun...do you have AF symptoms? what kind of test are u using?


----------



## wishnhoping

I POAS....lol 5dpo....I have serious issues...


----------



## holywoodmum

wishnhoping said:


> I POAS....lol 5dpo....I have serious issues...

oooooooooohhhhh. did you see lines :winkwink: :haha:

I'm still managing to resist. I reckon I'm 5-7dpo too


----------



## babydeabreu

lol it would be even worse if you poas just after ovulation so you ladies are doing good lol 

really hope this is a good month for us girls xx


----------



## calista20

lol well the first week we were bd'ing because even though I was using opk's it my first time doing that and I was paranoid that maybe they didn't work and by the second week I swear we were both asleep half the time while doing it. haha When I got my late positive opk it was go time so it was all business. It's been a heck of a lot more fun this month but usually we bd pretty regularly when not ttc so it wasn't so bad.

Lyns what's happening with you. Did you get a positive opk yet?


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> lol well the first week we were bd'ing because even though I was using opk's it my first time doing that and I was paranoid that maybe they didn't work and by the second week I swear we were both asleep half the time while doing it. haha When I got my late positive opk it was go time so it was all business. It's been a heck of a lot more fun this month but usually we bd pretty regularly when not ttc so it wasn't so bad.
> 
> Lyns what's happening with you. Did you get a positive opk yet?

its always better when u just try to enjoy bedding instead of thinking babymachine time lol 

yeah babe i think i got a poitive on sunday and think i ovulated yesterday. but ive only bed friday and sunday, as pete isnt that well so he done he's best. so dont think its going to be this month i will get bfp as we havent done enough bedding :nope: never know though xx


----------



## KellyPags

I still haven't gotten a +opk but my cm has increased so hopefully I will ovulate soon. Right now I'm on cd16 which is 3 days before I ovulated last month so fingers crossed it happens soon. DH and I are dtd every other day at this point. I don't want to wear him out too soon! How long do you all wait before getting up afterward?


----------



## calista20

You never know, Lyns! How come it's so easy for some to get preggo on a one night stand not holding their legs in the air or butt on a pillow after? lol 

I usually don't get up for at least half an hour, Kelly


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> You never know, Lyns! How come it's so easy for some to get preggo on a one night stand not holding their legs in the air or butt on a pillow after? lol
> 
> I usually don't get up for at least half an hour, Kelly

tell me about it, some people get pregnant just by breathing on each other lol i wish i had that super fertile breath lol


----------



## wishnhoping

You girls are cracking me up today! 

Nope Hilywood no line---- but I am sure someone watching me would have been laughing hysterically at me twisting and turing the test in every manner possible trying to spot a hint of a line..lol...

Lyns- glad to hear O finally came! Maybe you will get lucky and be one those times where twice was enough...heck once is enough for a lot of people! (annoying!)

Kelly- I try to lay down for as long as I can...I try to make the minimum 10 mins but sometimes with my 3yr old wanting to play its hard to get 'alone' time to stick my legs up in the air lol

Can not wait to give him a brother or sister! hes such a sweetie and will be a wonderful big brother


----------



## wishnhoping

OH BTW- I am 6dpo and I have this kind of dull ache down there and the only other thing out of the norm is that I have pimples and my face is kinda greasy...I normally have dry skin and I am one of those lucky girls that NEVER gets a pimple so to have 3 big ugly ones on my face right is def out of the norm...not mad about it as I am hoping its a sign!


----------



## holywoodmum

Sounds like a good sign to me :) long day at work for me, break time and lunch time meetings, and no free periods makes Lucy a tired girl...


----------



## wishnhoping

holywood- hope the day goes by quickly!


----------



## holywoodmum

it's over wishn!! That's why I'm so knackered! I'm in my jammies, just catching up on here, then hopefully bed by 8pm (It's 7.30pm now...)


----------



## brittsho

well I started spotting, so that means AF is on her way...devastated over here. I am going to take a break from BnB next cycle. I wish you girls the best of luck.


----------



## LalaR

brittsho said:


> well I started spotting, so that means AF is on her way...devastated over here. I am going to take a break from BnB next cycle. I wish you girls the best of luck.

So sorry britt. :hugs: Keep positive though as AF is not here yet. The month I got my BFP (before the MC) I had spotting the day before AF was due then nothing but a pos test. Will miss you next cycle but good luck anyway.:thumbup:

How is everyone else doing? Sorry I have been away a few days. AF came with full force Sunday overnight and I have had a miserable couple of very busy days at work doing almost 12h stints. DH is still away and I am missing him like crazy.
I hope you are all settling in to your tww. I hope to be joining you by the middle of next week. L x


----------



## calista20

holywoodmum said:


> it's over wishn!! That's why I'm so knackered! I'm in my jammies, just catching up on here, then hopefully bed by 8pm (It's 7.30pm now...)

lol at knackered!! I swear I could listen to you girls talk all day! You have the funniest slang terms! My family on my dad's side is originally from Ireland and I have always wanted to visit one day! It looks absolutely gorgeous there!


----------



## DancingSheba

hey ladies, first time poas today, not FMU and a BFN. But when i went to the store i picked up more pg tests and when i opened the box there was this green one in there. So i read the paper and it says its a fertility test? i am supposed to pee on it on day 3 of my cycle, so day 3 of AF, and it is supposed to measure follicle stimulating hormone to test if i am fertile enough to conceive? Anyone used one of these before? Hopefully AF stays away but if she comes i guess i'll try it out lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Britts, spotting isn't necessarily AF knocking, but i guess it's more preparing for the worst :( :hugs: hope you're back in a month with good news for us :)
Lala when is your dh back?
Calista, it Is beautiful here, but I'm biased!
Sheba boo for bfn :( never heard of a test like that? What brand? Hopefully you won't need it!
As for me, cramping on and off... If I'm realistic prob AF limbering up... I Need to be less dependent on false hope this month, so you've all gotta call me on evaps please, and not feed my delusional tendancies!


----------



## LalaR

Hi Lucy,
I know what you mean about preparing for the worst. I just knew when my spotting started at the weekend that the dream was over this time. I'm like you with the whole getting carried away. It is just pants when you come crashing back to earth isn't it. 
DH is home on Sunday late but I am away myself this weekend in London until Tuesday night. I've had to psych him up for some action straight away on my return as I am due to ov Thurs or Friday next week. He asked for plenty notice and even suggested that I put a BD rota on the kitchen calendar!! Can you imagine trying to avoid mum looking at it when she visits or the neighbours when they pop by unannounced!!! We are like you guys - once or twice a month usually so he is really not coping with being asked to perform on demand so often!!
Sheba, I have heard of these tests but never actually seen one. I think the result should be taken with a pinch of salt though as the urine versions are not so reliable as the blood versions and even then they don't give a good indication of ovarian reserve. Sorry if too complicated a response.
Lyns, sorry Pete is still poorly but glad you got to dtd at the right time.
Calista, the scenery is great over here, both Ireland and Scotland where I live. You are right - you should try and visit some time. You have some great scenery over in Canada too. Friends of mine moved to BC and we keep meaning to visit.
L x


----------



## calista20

ok I'm so confused. I'm using the clear blue ovulation test with the smiley and this is my 4th day of a positive opk. How the heck can I have 4 days in a row of smilies? Temp went up this morning but I won't know for sure if I ovulated yesterday until I get 3 higher temps in a row. Anyone else have something like this happen? I just didn't think the lh surge lasted longer than 36 hours. So weird


----------



## babydeabreu

some womens LH stay longer than others..but they say you should take it from your first smiley hun. so if u got a smiley 4 days ago.. the day after they say is when your meant to ovulate. Lh should have left but tomorrow hope that helps xx


----------



## DancingSheba

the fertility test came with the FRER. I probably wont read too much into it, but it was free so i'll give it a shot


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya girlies 

This is a flying visit so not had time to catch up with how everyone is doing, I hope you're all good though. I just wanted to let the uk ladies know that superdrug are doing a BOGOF on frer. I bought 4 twin packs online, 8 tests for £20! What a bargain :)


----------



## KellyPags

so I'm confused with my cycle this month. I'm supposed to ovulate today but I've been temping and this morning my temp went up. The program on my phone that I use to track my temp and symptoms changed my ovulation date to Wednesday after I made my entry. I've been using opk's this whole week and haven't gotten anything I would consider to be positive. I've been using the ferning thing also with no sucess and I haven't noticed the usual ewcm. I can't remember a month where I didn't have obvious ovulation signs and symptoms so I'm thinking it might be stress. Whatever it is, I hope I ovulated somewhere in there. We dtd sat pm, mon & tues am (wed he didn't finish...tmi) and maybe once in a few hours for luck...I'm going to continue to temp...maybe it'll go back down tomorrow...how's everyone else doing?


----------



## calista20

Hmmm that is strange Kelly! Maybe try switching to the digital ov tests with the smiley? Gives a definite answer and you don't have to wonder.

After 4 days of positive opk's on my cb digi (yes you read right, 4 DAYS!!!) and 3 days of high temps after that I finally got my crosshairs and FF says I ovulated on CD17 so I'm currently 3dpo. Yesterday I watched the great sperm race and it's a wonder how any of us get pregnant at all. Though we dtd at the right times I'm just not feeling it for this month. Maybe partly due to that damn show. lol


----------



## babydeabreu

oh have u tested calista? maybe you are already cooking and you dont already know :)

i hope so hun :)

my opk are dark too, im 4dpo and this is my opk today...

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/693ee23a.jpg

so who knows whats going on, only bedding twise this month so i doubt im pragnant...i think af is on her way thats why my opks are dark like that :shrug:

im not getting my hopes up this month, i do my opk everymonth untill there light, then i normally just sit and wait..but there not getting lighter...so im waiting for it to go. but i think af will show as i dont have a good feeling its my month!!


----------



## calista20

lol nope no chance of that. opk finally went back to no smiley after the 4 days and my temping makes sense. Crazy to have such a long lh surge like that. Last month it was only 2 days. I'm not thinking that much into this month for some reason.

Hmmm your opk's are strange too...maybe you're preggo???? lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kelly - I don't know much about charting but it does all seem very confusing, this is my 1st month so I can't help much. Are your okps ICs? I've seen some reviews of people getting dud batched that don't work very well! 

Calista - Yay on the smiley :) I'm glad you're back in the game earlier this month, when are you planning on poas? Ohh and every day for 2 weeks! :saywhat: That is seriously hardcore lol.

Hollywood - It's so easy to get BnB obsessed, and it's impossibe not to symptom spot. I hope you're having a good 2ww though and it's not dragging too much. Way to go on the kindergarten place for your daughter, you must be so excited.

Brittsho - I'm really sorry, we all saw that 1st line so God knows what's going on. I totally undersatnd you needing a break from here though. Hopefully see you back soon with some good news for us all. Take care

Wishin - LOL poas at 5dpo is hilarious, you are deffo an addict. I hope you see those 2 lines in the next few days. Good luck

Babydeabreu - Sorry your fella has been under the weather, hope he's feeling better now. Hopefully you managed to dtd at the right time and catch that egg. I know what you mean about other people seem to be getting preggo at the drop of a hat. It makes me laugh now how the teachers at school made out getting preggers was the easiest thing in the world and we were so fertile that even looking at boy in an inappropraite mannar could get you up the duff lol. 

DancingSheba - Good luck with the testing, hope you get a BFP. FXed for you

Lala - I'm sorry the horrible witch got you. I know it's hard when you build yourself up and then get knocked down. It's so unfair the most early pregnancy symptoms are the same as bloddy PMS. I really hope this cycle is the one for you. Good luck

Hopefully I've included everyone, think I have.

As for me... I'm on CD12 and I'm deffo getting O pains, they're quite painful as well but not had a smiley or dark opk yet though. I think I'll O around CD14/15, should I be getting dark lines by now? I'm thinking of just forgetting about the ICs and just using the digi twice a day instead. Any thoughts? If I do Ov when I think I will we should be covered, we've dtd CD10,11 and today and am planning on every day until I Ov. This ttc malarkey is hard work, I'm going to need a holiday once we're done!


----------



## holywoodmum

Taz, I was so excited about the kindergarten that I squealed out loud walking down the street when DH told me on the phone!!

Lyns, lovely new pic of Andreas!

I know nothing about temping or opks or charts or that malarkey...

And thanks for the heads up on the FRERs at superdrug, I'll be in Belfast tomorrow morning, so I know which shops I'll be heading to now!

As for me, still managed not to POAS :happydance: 3 more sleeps - and if AF comes early and I don't get to POAS at all I'll be really hacked off! I'm excited!!

I've been really crampy this week. I'm struggling to recall if I normally feel like this before AF. Amazing how easy it is to forget! I didn't feel like this with DD1 or DD2 pregnancies, just one night of cramping before I got my BFP. So, no idea... Must not symptom spot, must not symptom spot, repeat after me, must not.....


----------



## wishnhoping

Taz- I know..I seriously have a problem...tested again at 8dpo...yup BFN. I got a new oack of HPT lets see how long they last! af due monday....so i am going to be 10dpo tomorrow


----------



## wishnhoping

btw- dull dramps all day and just tired and emotional...i dont think it means much..my husbands uncle died and i really loved him so kinda weepy and cramps normal before af


----------



## holywoodmum

Sorry for your loss wishn:(

As for me, well went out and got some FRER from superdrug today on the BOGOF - very excited to have them for Monday, and feeling very pleased with myself for not testing early this month :) Went to the loo when we were out for lunch, and bang on time, spotting 3 days before AF due. SO on to the next month for me girls - can't believe I didn't even get to POAS this month - how gutting!


----------



## LalaR

Just a quick check in as away visiting the in laws this weekend. AF gone and now cd 6-7. Think I will ov thurs or fri. Few cramps which is unusual. Met up with DH here on thurs and we were sneaking about like 2 teenagers. Felt so naughty getting up to anything in their house!!! At least being apart for a week has rekindled the romance in time for ov!!
Hope you are all well and not getting too worked up with the symptom spotting and POAS! L x


----------



## lola_90

Hello Ladies :) 

Hope I can join you all! I've literally just read the WHOLE thread!!!! Spend FAR too much time on this website! Im currently 4dpo and trying to symptom spot like mad, but so far only a few twinges and cramps!

My luteal phase is normally only around 9 days :( so think I will be testing around the 3rd of december.

Hope everyone is doing ok

:dust: and more :dust: to all

Lets all get our :bfp:

x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi lola, good luck for the 3rd! Can't believe you read it all!!


----------



## Annie77

PrincessTaz said:


> Hiya girlies
> 
> This is a flying visit so not had time to catch up with how everyone is doing, I hope you're all good though. I just wanted to let the uk ladies know that superdrug are doing a BOGOF on frer. I bought 4 twin packs online, 8 tests for £20! What a bargain :)

Thanks for letting us know. I have a twin pack left from my last pregnancy but god knows I will need another pack atleast to keep me sane before scan at 6 weeks, esp if i spot


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> Hi lola, good luck for the 3rd! Can't believe you read it all!!

Thanks, I know crazy right!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Wow, only just noticed the multi quote tab. Love it lol :)


babydeabreu said:


> oh have u tested calista? maybe you are already cooking and you dont already know :)
> 
> i hope so hun :)
> 
> my opk are dark too, im 4dpo and this is my opk today...
> 
> so who knows whats going on, only bedding twise this month so i doubt im pragnant...i think af is on her way thats why my opks are dark like that :shrug:
> 
> im not getting my hopes up this month, i do my opk everymonth untill there light, then i normally just sit and wait..but there not getting lighter...so im waiting for it to go. but i think af will show as i dont have a good feeling its my month!!

I get why you don't want to get your hopes up but don't be totally disheartened by it. Maybe you had a really strong Ov and that's why it's still dark. I'm going to be hoping and praying we all get our BFP this cycle x



lola_90 said:


> Hello Ladies :)
> 
> Hope I can join you all! I've literally just read the WHOLE thread!!!! Spend FAR too much time on this website! Im currently 4dpo and trying to symptom spot like mad, but so far only a few twinges and cramps!
> 
> My luteal phase is normally only around 9 days :( so think I will be testing around the 3rd of december.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing ok
> 
> :dust: and more :dust: to all
> 
> Lets all get our :bfp:
> 
> x

Hiya Lola,
Welcome to the thread. I can believe you managed to read the whole thing through, I never get past page 3 on really long ones, well done you :thumbup:
Good luck x



wishnhoping said:


> btw- dull dramps all day and just tired and emotional...i dont think it means much..my husbands uncle died and i really loved him so kinda weepy and cramps normal before af

I'm really sorry for yours and your husbands loss hunny :hugs: Try not do get disheartened by the BFN, 8dpo is still really early. FXed for you a BFP in the next few days x



holywoodmum said:


> Sorry for your loss wishn:(
> 
> As for me, well went out and got some FRER from superdrug today on the BOGOF - very excited to have them for Monday, and feeling very pleased with myself for not testing early this month :) Went to the loo when we were out for lunch, and bang on time, spotting 3 days before AF due. SO on to the next month for me girls - can't believe I didn't even get to POAS this month - how gutting!

Oh no how annoying but they do say you're not out until AF shows so maybe you're still in the game. I hope so x



Annie77 said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> Hiya girlies
> 
> This is a flying visit so not had time to catch up with how everyone is doing, I hope you're all good though. I just wanted to let the uk ladies know that superdrug are doing a BOGOF on frer. I bought 4 twin packs online, 8 tests for £20! What a bargain :)
> 
> Thanks for letting us know. I have a twin pack left from my last pregnancy but god knows I will need another pack atleast to keep me sane before scan at 6 weeks, esp if i spotClick to expand...

I'm regretting ordering mine now. I promised OH that I wouldn't test until I was a week late but it's going to be extremely hard to resist the urge knowing they're in the house. If I'm not preggo this month I really hope AF comes on time so I can't delude myself for longer than necessary! lol x

AFM - I'm now on CD13, haven't had a +opk or a smiley yet, my Ov pains have gone and I'm now thinking maybe they were just cramps. I did have a temp drop this morning though so maybe that's a good sign. I'm getting scared now that the clomid isn't going to work and I'm not going to Ov. If it worked once though I can't understand why it wouldn't work again. I just wanna see a lovely smiley face staring at me and then my mind will be at rest. Right I better go get the enchiladas out of the oven before I cremate them! Don't think OH would be impressed if I did and we don't want him going on strike!


----------



## holywoodmum

PrincessTaz said:


> don't want him going on strike!

:haha::haha:

Definitely not!! I hope they tasted good :)


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks for the condolences girls...its been a tough week

I have been really emotional but I do get emotional when I am tired

10dpo today and took a walgreens brand hpt. i swear i saw a second line but it was so faint it was almost non existant so I started thinking maybe it was an evap line..but it was still in the time frame..then i did research on the brand and apaprently they arent very reliable (blue dye test) so now i got my hopes up slightly because of the stupid test...going to go get another test in the am...the witch is scheduled to arrive monday :(


----------



## holywoodmum

wishn, definitely test again - you never know - just because they don't always work doesn't mean it wasn't working for you!! x


----------



## JaniceT

Hi, I am supposed to wait for the 1st for my beta test but I caved to POAS. pee'd yesterday and today  Got my BFP starting with an extremely faint line at 10dpo, surprisingly 4 days earlier than my last pregnancy!


----------



## lola_90

JaniceT said:


> Hi, I am supposed to wait for the 1st for my beta test but I caved to POAS. pee'd yesterday and today  Got my BFP starting with an extremely faint line at 10dpo, surprisingly 4 days earlier than my last pregnancy!

Congratulations you fertile lady! Hope you have a happy and healthy nine months, and maybe I will see you in first trimester!


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations!! Great news... hope to see you in 1st tri soon x


----------



## PrincessTaz

JaniceT said:


> Hi, I am supposed to wait for the 1st for my beta test but I caved to POAS. pee'd yesterday and today  Got my BFP starting with an extremely faint line at 10dpo, surprisingly 4 days earlier than my last pregnancy!

Congratulations hun and a happy and healthy 9 months to you :) x


----------



## babydeabreu

JaniceT said:


> Hi, I am supposed to wait for the 1st for my beta test but I caved to POAS. pee'd yesterday and today  Got my BFP starting with an extremely faint line at 10dpo, surprisingly 4 days earlier than my last pregnancy!

oh fantastic, great news. congrats to hunnie :happydance: :happydance:

wishing you a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## JaniceT

Lola, Hollywoodmum, Princesstaz, babydeabreu, thank you so much! It's been a crazy ICSI life for the past few years. Hopefully this little bubs will grow and be born healthily and I can retire from pregnancy 
Really wishing you all the best and hoping to see you all in 1st Tri too!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yaaaaayyyy CD14 and got my smiley, I'm so happy. The only thing better than seeing a BFP on a P test is seeing a smiley face. We :sex: weds, thurs, fri, sat and he doesn't know it yet but we're gonna dtd tonight as well. Poor thing, he's gonna be shattered lol :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
My ICs are crap though! If I'd of gone my them I would of missed it because the line is still not darker than the control line.


----------



## DancingSheba

No AF so far today. She was due. BFN. I dont feel pregnant. Maybe I didnt ovulate this cycle? I got cramping last night a little, and this morning so i thought she was coming. But nothing. No more cramping, no AF. Although last night i couldnt sleep because i was so hot. I was laying in bed in the darkness and I said "God if I am pregnant give me a sign" and i looked over on the wall and the moonlight cast a cross on the wall. I guess I got an answer?


----------



## holywoodmum

sheba, don't count yourself out yet, no af is still good!

as for me, well more spotting, and much more cramping. Not a full on AF yet. If she'd been on time last month (was 2 days late) then I'd have been due on today. So due on Tue, going to test tomorrow anyway, really gagging to POAS and it's been such a long wait!


----------



## babydeabreu

Woohooo taz I love the smiley face.. Hope u get bedding the next couple of days and catch eggy :) 

Sheba- it's not over hun till af shows got my fingers crossed for you sweet xxx

Lucy loo I hope you test and get bfp and that the spotting is IB . Really really hope so babe :) xx 


As for me I'm 6dpo and my opks look like this...

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/58324263.jpg

I think af is coming early and that's why there so dark!! I've still got 10 days till af is meant to be 
here so my Opk should be light almost invisible, so I'm thinking she will come early!!


----------



## DancingSheba

AF is starting to show. I couldn't help but cry. I have been trying since april. Its been 8 months since my m/c and every time AF shows i lose more and more hope. Sorry I dont mean to be such a downer its just getting harder and harder to stay positive. My OH has a 6 yr old son from a previous relationship, so I know he doesnt have any problems. I just dont know why it isnt happening.


----------



## KellyPags

Sheba- so sorry af came...hopefully next month will be the magic month! 

So according to recalculations I am 4 dpo...not sure about the accuracy of that. Since last night I've had cramping like af is coming but I don't expect her until dec 10th...also my bbs have been really sore which I usually never get...hopefully these are good signs!


----------



## holywoodmum

Sheba, so sorry :( have you spoken to your doc at all yet? Xx
Kelly hope those are good signs for you!

As for me bleeding heavily :( decided to just test for kicks, no surprise, bfn. but at least I won't be deluding myself it's a pregnancy bleed. DH doesn't get why I'm sad. 
I know we've been trying no time at all but after conceiving first cycle with both girls, i feel I've failed. and he's moving to germany ahead of us in Jan, so ttc will be near impossible for 4 months


----------



## holywoodmum

i dipped two ICs this morning in same wee. Couldn't wait ten mins to check them as DH leaving for work, and girls wanted breakfast.... Anyway, naughty me, went back to them nearly two hours later, and this is what I found...

One obvious evap, one blaring pink line! WTF?!
I know it's still bfn, as the evap was dipped in same wee, not to mention the bleeding, not to mention that I read the results so long after I dipped the test!!
Why do I do this to myself?! Now I am obsessing all over again - argh!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0011.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 3









IMAG0012.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## babydeabreu

What the bleed like Lucy? Light red? Brown? 

Those test look pretty good for an evap Hun. And to do it again and get another line.... Humm test again about 1ish and look at it after 5mins. Hope it's another line :) 

Xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Lynns - Are you sure you actually ovulated when you got your 1st +opk? Sometimes your body tries to Ov but doesn't, so you get LH surge and a +opks but you don't Ov till later. Apparently it's quite common but most women wouldn't even know because they'd stop doing opks once they got their 1st +. Do you chart? That's probably the only way for definite that you did Ov and didn't just have LH surge. If I were you I'd keep dtd Xx

Lucy - I can't really see the pictures clearly because I'm on my phone but if were you I'd try a frer or digi, just so I wasn't in the am I/aren't I limbo Xx

Ps I hope I got your real names right lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

Oh and I'd also like to retract what I said about my ICs being crap. I think when I got the 1st smiley it must of been right at the beginning of my LH surge because today the test line is ridiculously dark! :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Yeah maybe hun, that's why I always do my opks till they ate light just incase I ovulate again or early. We managed to dtd last night to hopefully if I did o yesterday then I'm praying I court eggy!! If u keep getting dark Opk then I will cave in and test :) 

But if they get light then I want test untill af is late.


I pray to god you have done enough bedding Hun. When you see a smiley face it just so over exciting, makes you want to scream I'm pregnant but actually your just ovulating lol Well that's how I felt when I for the smiley lolol

Let's hope this is a good month for all of us xx


----------



## wishnhoping

It feels like forever since I have been able to post! Wit the viewings and funeral, plus thanksgiving I am run ragged! 

I am 12dpo and today is actually the day AF is due. I have all the feelings like shes on the way but she hasnt shown her face yet. I am trying to be hopeful but I have taken a HPT every day since the 23rd and they were all BFN!!! I took a FRER and everything...nothing not even the hint of a line except for that walgreens test thats known to show that line (according to much research). So...I dont know what to think...usually the day before AF or early morning of day I get af I have spotting when I wipe but so far nothing. I have had the usualy cramping and my boobs are sore on and off ...so frustrating! I jsut want to move on to my next cycle. Wad really moody and depressed yesterday after taking two HPT tests and seeing a BFN....

sorry for rambling :(

Janice- CONGRATS!!! Send us some baby dust!
Holywood- I drive my self crazy like that too
Sheba- I am so sorry :(
Taz- you crack me up..guess your sticks arent so bad!
Babydea- hope you catch the eggy this time! 

Be back later 

Hugs


----------



## JaniceT

Wishnhoping, lots of babydust to you, that you get your BFP! I got lots of AF type cramps also but the giveaway for me is that I only get AF cramps on day2 of a real AF.
My boobs didn't hurt at all this time. Had bad backaches though.

You just hang in there! With my 1st baby, I only got a very faint line on 14dpo. My 2nd baby on 10dpo. So every pregnancy is different  good luck to you!


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Janice- I am just so frustrated because I swear it feels just like AF and I wish she would show up already...I usually get cramps before AF and not too much during AF...my boobs usually are sore a few days prior to AF and all through out too so none of that are new to me. The only odd thing was the pimples 

Thanks for the kind post and the baby dust! :)


----------



## calista20

ughhhh this tww is draggginnnngggg!!! Quick someone poas. lol 

I completely refuse to buy any tests until i'm late which takes away looking forward to that 10dpo point when your mind starts to rationalize the thought of poas every hour because maybe just maybe you'll have enough hcg built up to see that little pink line. *sigh*


----------



## wishnhoping

calista20 said:


> ughhhh this tww is draggginnnngggg!!! Quick someone poas. lol
> QUOTE]
> 
> LMAO!!!!!:happydance::haha:


----------



## wishnhoping

Got a BFN today...I am mad, sad, confused...wanna cry 

I am now 1 day late according to one cycle tracker and 2 days later according to the other

only current symptom is sore boobs which is normal before af for me :(


----------



## babydeabreu

wishnhoping said:


> Got a BFN today...I am mad, sad, confused...wanna cry
> 
> I am now 1 day late according to one cycle tracker and 2 days later according to the other
> 
> only current symptom is sore boobs which is normal before af for me :(

aww sorry hun, hate seeing the dreaded bfn...but...

its not over untill she shows her ugly face. got my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## wishnhoping

thanks babydea- Im at the point where I just want to kow either way so I can move on with my life, being in limbo sucks


----------



## holywoodmum

You're right limbo sucks, but I guess try to see it as a good sign for now.

DH was a bit more sympathetic last night. I guess it's disappointing for him too, and I didn't really take that into account with my reaction yesterday.

Bleeding still heavy and red here. I tested again at lunchtime yesterday, very carefully (timer set for 10 mins then they were in the bin!) and got two perfect BFNs. so at least now I can stop fantasising about this month! 

I had a 27 day cycle this month after 30 days last month, so will have to keep on time of my O signs... but if it's another shorter cycle, I could be testing on Christmas day :) Actually that could make it really shit if it was another BFN!!


----------



## wishnhoping

holywoodmum said:


> You're right limbo sucks, but I guess try to see it as a good sign for now.
> 
> DH was a bit more sympathetic last night. I guess it's disappointing for him too, and I didn't really take that into account with my reaction yesterday.
> 
> Bleeding still heavy and red here. I tested again at lunchtime yesterday, very carefully (timer set for 10 mins then they were in the bin!) and got two perfect BFNs. so at least now I can stop fantasising about this month!
> 
> I had a 27 day cycle this month after 30 days last month, so will have to keep on time of my O signs... but if it's another shorter cycle, I could be testing on Christmas day :) Actually that could make it really shit if it was another BFN!!

Lucy- Good luck on your next cycle!!! Do you use opks? I forget? The last two cycles I have Oed on CD18...is it normal for it always to be the same cycle day?


----------



## holywoodmum

No idea if it's always same cycle day! But I guess since for most people the LP is normally the same length, then I guess if your cycles are regular it would be the same day! 
I haven't got in to OPKs or temping. I'm hoping to keep it lower key than that, as I know for me that would totally send my stress levels rocketing!


----------



## wishnhoping

yea....its totally stressful when you know when you o'd and you think you did everything right not see a bfp...this has been my worst cycle ever stress wise

if AF shows up I am prob leaving bnb and letting nature take its course, I cant go through this again next month


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys,
I'm now back from my trip away and right into ov week I hope. I am feeling less stressed about it all this cycle so I hope that helps. My opks are starting to show a weak second line and my cbfm went to high the first time today. I have got DHs BDing rota all sorted out with him so hopefully he will have enough stamina!!! Hopfully I will have my smiley on Friday. 
Lucy - I am so sorry you have not had a successful month so far. There's still time before your DH goes away so hang in there.
Wishn - please keep positive. It will happen for you. I'll miss you if you stop visiting bnb!!
Lyns - good luck and keep us informed.
L x


----------



## KellyPags

I'm 7 dpo today and getting really anxious to test. Last night I must have slept a total of 4 hours...i was so restless...and I'm having crazy dreams...i've had cramps for the last few days which I hope is a good sign. Also my nips have been so sensitive and my bbs seem fuller...and my back is hurting all the time...i hope I I'm not reading to much into everything...i think I will wait until sunday to start testing...good luck to everyone!!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Lucy - I'm really sorry about your BFN x

Wishin - I know how you're feeling. Since ttc I feel like all I do is stess and worry. It's lovely that you have such a supportive OH. Good luck for this cycle x

AFM... I'm feeling really down today. Me and the OH had a massive argument this morning and it was prerty much all my fault. I had +opk on sun/mon(CD14/15) but I wanted to BD again last night(CD16) just to cover all bases. OH wasn't that keen because we've already dtd every day since CD10 but he reluctantly agreed. The only problem was he had to be at work for 2.30am and needed a really early night, so we set the alarm ½hr earlier so we could have a quickie. So when it came to it, it just wasn't happening, he couldn't finish (sorry tmi). I didn't mean to react so badly but I was tired, I had to be up for work at 4.30am and I started panicking that because we hadn't dtd we had no chance of getting our BFP this cycle. I got really upset and told him that if I wasn't preggo this month it was all his fault and then I refused to even speak to him. I hardly slept a wink after he left because I felt so bad and was stressing over missing eggie. I can't even talk to him because he left his mobile at home so I'm gonna have to wait till I get home to apologise. I really want to BD tonight as a last ditch attempt to catch that egg but I know he won't want to come near me after this morning. I just wanna cry :'(


----------



## LalaR

PrincessTaz said:


> Lucy - I'm really sorry about your BFN x
> 
> Wishin - I know how you're feeling. Since ttc I feel like all I do is stess and worry. It's lovely that you have such a supportive OH. Good luck for this cycle x
> 
> AFM... I'm feeling really down today. Me and the OH had a massive argument this morning and it was prerty much all my fault. I had +opk on sun/mon(CD14/15) but I wanted to BD again last night(CD16) just to cover all bases. OH wasn't that keen because we've already dtd every day since CD10 but he reluctantly agreed. The only problem was he had to be at work for 2.30am and needed a really early night, so we set the alarm ½hr earlier so we could have a quickie. So when it came to it, it just wasn't happening, he couldn't finish (sorry tmi). I didn't mean to react so badly but I was tired, I had to be up for work at 4.30am and I started panicking that because we hadn't dtd we had no chance of getting our BFP this cycle. I got really upset and told him that if I wasn't preggo this month it was all his fault and then I refused to even speak to him. I hardly slept a wink after he left because I felt so bad and was stressing over missing eggie. I can't even talk to him because he left his mobile at home so I'm gonna have to wait till I get home to apologise. I really want to BD tonight as a last ditch attempt to catch that egg but I know he won't want to come near me after this morning. I just wanna cry :'(

Princess, I'm sorry you're having a stressful time. We were the same last month. DH had a headache one night then said he felt sick the next and I was putting too much pressure on him. It is so easy to get fixated about the whole ttc thing isn't it. Try and reassure yourself that the fertile phase is likely to have passed by now and you have done plenty to catch eggy. You never know - you might find that making up tonight leads exactly where you want to go.....! I really hope that you get your BFP this time round.
L x


----------



## wishnhoping

Kellypags- 7dpo is def too early...but I am a POASholic and I would have peed on a stick by now too so I just dont want you to get bummed if you get a BFN...try to hold out if you can! (I know easier said then done!)

Lalar- Welcome back! I hope you had fun and got to relax! I hope you see that smiley soon...

Taz- sorry about the argument with hubs. I can totally relate and have had a similar fight with my husband. I tried to tone down the crazyness afterwards but he knows this is consuming me right now. He wil lget over it, just make sure you apologize and I know he will!

I am cd32 14dpo...I didnt test this morning. I couldnt bear another BFN. AF was due on the 28th so Im 2 days late. Last night AF felt like she would be here this morning but so far nothing. I feel like shes right around the corner so I doubt ill test today. I will tomorrow if she doesnt show up by then....hate the waiting!


----------



## lola_90

Hey

Am now 8dpo and todays 'symtpoms' are vivid dreams (had a crazy one last night which involved JLS and Ryan Giggs and lots of snow)! some creamy/milky cm and a high cervix.

I caved a poas, and got a surprise BFN!!!

Am going to try and be patient and test again on friday/saturday morning (but will probs test tomorrow)!

Hope everyone else is doing good

:dust:


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala, hope you had a nice trip!! Glad to hear you're feeling less stressed!
Aw wishn, I really hope you get an answer tomorrow of some sort - preferrably a bfp, but at least if AF does show her face then you can move on. We'll miss you though, but I know what you mean, it's easier to fuel the obsession when you're on here all the time... xxx
Taz, hope you manage to kiss and make up. I think it's easy for us to forget how our DPs feel in all this, but if he knows it's important to you, then I'm I hope he won't hold a grudge long! And it does sound like you've got your bases covered this month if that's when you think you'd OVd! FX for your in a week or two! xx
Lola, hold out for a day or two!!

As for me, well, CD3, and period almost gone - what's that all about!? I normally have a good 5-7 days. Shouldn't complain. I guess it's a v long time since I've had a period without my coil, so I should expect it to be somewhat different!?


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hollywood - I think it's probably really normal for your period to change after the coil and from what I hear the coil is known for giving women heavier periods while having it in x

Lola - It's so hard to be strong and not poas lol, but 8dpo is really early so dont be too bummed about it. FXed you'll be showing us 2 lovely lines very soon :) x 

Lala - Welcome back, hope you had a lovely trip. Good for you letting go of the stress, it can only be a good thing. I might even join you if I get a BFN this month. I love the idea of a BDing rota, life would be so much easier if it was all agreed on before hand lol. I hope you're gonna share your smiley face with us :) x

Kelly - Good luck testing, I really hope you get your BFP. You're doing so well not giving in to the poas temptation x

Lucy - Sorry you're still stuck in limbo, I hope AF stays away for a long time and you get your BFP. We'll miss you on here if you leave but I understand that sometimes you just need a break from all the obsessing over every little thing. I think I'll feel the same if AF shows, this cycle has been really stressful for me x

And how are the rest of you lovely ladies doing? I hope you're all good and for everyone in the 2ww, I hope it isn't dragging too much 

ASM....I'd just like thank everyone for their kind words yesterday, I feel better knowing that I'm not the only person that a little loco over ttc. We did kiss and make up and he was pretty good about the whole thing after he'd had a little sulk. I let him watch the football and pretended I was actually interested in it to make it up so he's a happy bunny now. Oh and I got my cross hairs (I think that's what they're called) on FF today and I'm 3dpo, yay :)


----------



## lola_90

Thanks everyone :) I poas this morning :( and got another expected bfn, i dont think it will happen this month. 

AF is due today and hoping she doesn't show her ugly face anywhere near me!!!!

Will test again tomorrow 

:dust:


----------



## wishnhoping

15dpo....cd 33....no witch no BFP....ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!


Come on! one or the other so I can move on please?!


----------



## lola_90

wishnhoping said:


> 15dpo....cd 33....no witch no BFP....ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Come on! one or the other so I can move on please?!

I know how you feel! :hugs:

Im cd35 and had two :bfn: just want to move on to the next month!

But remember we're not out till AF

:dust:


----------



## wishnhoping

lola- Im just having a hard time being optimistic when I am so late (for me I am pretty regualr) and getting BFNs it jsut seems like this is going to be a longer cycle for whatever reason and it sucks...I feel like next cycle is so far away since i ahve to wait like 2 weeks to even start testing with opks...sigh..

Thanks for trying to keep me positive though I appreciate that :) 

I cant grasp in my mind why at this far past O I would still get no af and BFNs so I am chucking it up to a long cycle


COME ON YOU WITCH STOP MESSING AROUND!!!!!


----------



## lola_90

wishnhoping said:


> lola- Im just having a hard time being optimistic when I am so late (for me I am pretty regualr) and getting BFNs it jsut seems like this is going to be a longer cycle for whatever reason and it sucks...I feel like next cycle is so far away since i ahve to wait like 2 weeks to even start testing with opks...sigh..
> 
> Thanks for trying to keep me positive though I appreciate that :)
> 
> I cant grasp in my mind why at this far past O I would still get no af and BFNs so I am chucking it up to a long cycle
> 
> 
> COME ON YOU WITCH STOP MESSING AROUND!!!!!

Maybe you ovulated later? I think that's whats happened to me. As had a positive opk and a peak on my cbfm but a few days later had ovulation pains and lods of ewcm, so not sure! Was due today and af hasn't showed her ugly face yet!

I know how you feel, a couple of cycles ago i was THREE weeks late for af and thought i was going mad! Just want this to be over so i can ovulate and go back to :sex: lots!

:dust:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I just got my smiley this afternoon. DH warned his services are required tonight!!!
I hope you are all well.
Any news wishn?
L x


----------



## everhopeful

Ok, so I am going to be testing around the 14th Dec- anyone else? Really really hopeful for a BFP before Christmas!!!
Thinking of lovely ways to tell my hubby!


----------



## calista20

Hey ladies,

Well I'm 10dpo today and getting a little anxious to test. Maybe i'll break down and get a frer tonight and test tomorrow morning. I don't know what my chances are of getting a bfp. I've had a cold since Monday, sore throat and lots of stuffiness/runny nose and my nips have been sore on and off since about 5dpo and they never get sore with af. Anyways, I'm really really trying not to symptom spot but getting antsy to test but don't want to. lol 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## holywoodmum

Oooh calista! Hope to see your bfp tomorrow!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Calista - Good luck for tomorrow, I'm sending lots of +vibes your way :) x

Lala - Yay for the smiley, I hope you have a stress free 2WW x

Everhopeful - I'm due to test on the 14th but OH made me promise not to test until 20th (if AF doesn't arrive). I'm going to try and work on him though and get him to let me test earlier. There's no way I'll stay sane till the 20th knowing that I have 8 frer in the house lol.


----------



## wishnhoping

hey ladies,

Im out! AF came last night...thank god! I was so tired of not knowing! so Im in cd2....I usually O around cd18 so I wouldnt test positiv ebefore cristmas...maybe a nice new years present!

Good luck to you all!!

Calista- sounds good! cant wait to hear your news tomorrow fx!


----------



## holywoodmum

Wow, times are a changing when we're glad to see AF! But I know what you mean, nothing worse than hanging there in limbo...


----------



## lola_90

everhopeful said:


> Ok, so I am going to be testing around the 14th Dec- anyone else? Really really hopeful for a BFP before Christmas!!!
> Thinking of lovely ways to tell my hubby!

I cant WAIT to tell me OH either, not sure how to do it, if he's in the house when i get the result I doubt I would be able to not tell him! But saw a cute babygrow in next the other day that says 'i love daddy' or something like that, then would probs put it in a cute bag and write a card and put the hpt in there somewhere! :cloud9:


----------



## lola_90

wishnhoping said:


> hey ladies,
> 
> Im out! AF came last night...thank god! I was so tired of not knowing! so Im in cd2....I usually O around cd18 so I wouldnt test positiv ebefore cristmas...maybe a nice new years present!
> 
> Good luck to you all!!
> 
> Calista- sounds good! cant wait to hear your news tomorrow fx!

You sound so positive, fingers crossed you get an xmas bfp :) 

Calista - sounds promising! 

:dust:

Im 10dpo and AF was due yesterday and had some bad af type cramps yesterday night but she hasn't showed her face yet!

Fingers crossed will try and resist the temptation not to test AGAIN until sunday!


----------



## KellyPags

I'm 9 dpo and trying to resist the urge to test...trying not to symptom spot as well...thinking about waiting until Monday to test...af isn't due until dec 9th


----------



## holywoodmum

Oooh, that'd be really early if you're not due on for a week!


----------



## KellyPags

you're right...i should save my money and wait until wed or thurs...


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies how we all been? 

Sorry haven't been on, been busy at home with stuff.

Not testing untill Monday as I don't have any symptoms or feel pregs so not Bovering untill
Till then.

Hope everyone's ok and have a good weekend xx


----------



## holywoodmum

That's good to wait until then lyns! You'll get a certain result if you're 14 dpo when you test!! FX for you x


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks lucy :)

but.....i was in the bedroom and i saw the tests and i was trying to ignore the thoughts in my head screaming test test test lol

so i tested and i can say im not surprised as i didnt do hardly any bedding so bfn...just waiting for the witch to show..then pray next month is a better month :)

how u doing hun? hope your good xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Good here. Small one asleep, C and I just decorated the tree :)


----------



## lola_90

AF is two days late, had a bfn yesterday will test again tomorrow morning. But not really having any symptoms at all so not feeling that positive!

:dust: to all


----------



## calista20

well bfn for me today! :( Getting so discouraged. Waiting for AF to come wednesday if my lp stays at 14 days. *sigh*


----------



## lola_90

Im barren, another bfn, actually give up!!!!

Next month will be our 9th month ttc, I know a lot of people that have tried for longer, but I just thought it would happen straight away!

Hope you ladies are doing better :dust:


----------



## holywoodmum

Calista, if she's due Wed you're still quite early...
Lola, is af late yet?


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> Calista, if she's due Wed you're still quite early...
> Lola, is af late yet?

Yep, three days late! It's happened before a couple of months ago, i think its stress to be honest. Got so much going on at the moment :cry:


----------



## icklebird

Hi every one,

OK, so ive not been on here 4 a long time because i kind off give up hope but i realised yesterday im goin 2 be a december tester, im now 5 days late and im testing today...when my bladder decides to come round to my way off thinkin..fingers crossed for me and lots of :dust: to every1 whos still waitin to test and fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies xxxx


----------



## holywoodmum

lola_90 said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> Calista, if she's due Wed you're still quite early...
> Lola, is af late yet?
> 
> Yep, three days late! It's happened before a couple of months ago, i think its stress to be honest. Got so much going on at the moment :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

i just thought oh let me see what todays test is saying as i havent been a wee in 6 hours lol...im not getting my hopes up as it always ends up to be nothing.. but i swear a line showed up within about 5 mins :shrug: i hate this because now im dreading tomorrows test cos there might be nothing there..another evap test doing my brain in :dohh::dohh:

anywayz heres the test..please be honest if you do or dont see anything. now im doing my head in thinking is there or isnt there a line:wacko:

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/4d78911d.jpg

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/4d78911d-1-1.jpg

thanks ladies for popping in x


----------



## babydeabreu

icklebird said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> OK, so ive not been on here 4 a long time because i kind off give up hope but i realised yesterday im goin 2 be a december tester, im now 5 days late and im testing today...when my bladder decides to come round to my way off thinkin..fingers crossed for me and lots of :dust: to every1 whos still waitin to test and fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies xxxx

how did u get on hun ?x


----------



## babydeabreu

lola_90 said:


> AF is two days late, had a bfn yesterday will test again tomorrow morning. But not really having any symptoms at all so not feeling that positive!
> 
> :dust: to all

praying you get a line tomorrow hun, said you got alot on, hope everythings ok x xxx

hey lucy..hope you doing ok chick?


Calista - still early hun, got plenty time to see that line, fingers crossed xx


----------



## calista20

I definitely see a faint line there. Can't wait for tomorrow's test!!

I might test again tomorrow when i'll be 13dpo. I hope something shows up.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Wishin - I'm sorry af came. I really hope you get that New Years surprise x

Lola - I know it's not nice seeing bfn but you're not out until af shows x

Calista - Good luck testing, FXd for you x

Icklebird - How exciting, let us know how you get on x

BabyD - I can see a faint line. Keep on tetsing hun and GL x

I'm 7dpo now and not having any symptoms really, lots and lots of creamy cm but I don't think that means anything. I woke up today really wanting to poas but I resisted the urge. I think I'm going to ask OH to hide my ICs and frer so I can't do it. I don't know what I was even thinking, I know it's too early.


----------



## holywoodmum

Lyns, has that happened to your fella before then? sounds scary. I see the line, but it looks kinda grey? Are you testing again today?
Good luck to all who testing :) 
Think I'm going to have to start dtd again now. Almost don't want to, as if we don't try we can't fail. Hmmm, I realise how little sense that makes - obviously if we don't try we can't succeed either!


----------



## icklebird

babydeabreu said:


> icklebird said:
> 
> 
> Hi every one,
> 
> OK, so ive not been on here 4 a long time because i kind off give up hope but i realised yesterday im goin 2 be a december tester, im now 5 days late and im testing today...when my bladder decides to come round to my way off thinkin..fingers crossed for me and lots of :dust: to every1 whos still waitin to test and fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies xxxx
> 
> how did u get on hun ?xClick to expand...

Hi ladies..ok so here goes..i got my :bfp:..done 2 tests an both of them strong posotive lines..im so excited xxx

lots an lot of :dust: to all the ladies out there xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations icklebird!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Icklebird - Congrats hun and a happy and healthy 9 months. Have you told OH or are you planning a Christmas surprise?


----------



## icklebird

PrincessTaz said:


> Icklebird - Congrats hun and a happy and healthy 9 months. Have you told OH or are you planning a Christmas surprise?

i was plannin a christmas surprise...but hes a smoker so i had 2 tell him so hes not smokin around me...its defo a christmas present come early..been tryin for 2 years with lots of upset...so 4 any1 that hasnt had there :bfp: there is still hope just keep tryin... xxx


----------



## calista20

Congrats icklebird!!! H&H 9 months to you!

Tested again today and BFN! With all the stuff my body was doing I honestly thought I had to be preggo. Now I know I can't trust my body worth a darn. lol So waiting until Wednesday to start the process ALL OVER AGAIN. *sigh*


----------



## LalaR

Many congrats icklebird.

Lyns - you poor things. I hope everything is settled now. Good luck with the testing in the morning.

Calista - looking forward to hearing about your test tomorrow.

Lucy - it is quite a thought having to plan out Bding routines. It almost takes the romance out of it all. We are definitely struggling with it too. Go for it as you could still have your BFP before DH moves to germany.

Princess - step away from the sticks!!! No negative vibes if you dont have a BFN!! Wait for a proper BFP when AF is due.

I'm ok today. I think I ov'd on Saturday making me 2dpo now. My BTT chart is a bit odd this cycle as I had a couple of real sleepless nights and also a trip away where I felt like I was sleeping in an oven. That combined with the past 2 nights being subzero, my chart almost looks as though I haven't ov'd at all. Trying not to worry. I can't make DH dtd any more so we will just have to wait and see. Roll on the 16th!!

L x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Calista - I hate BFN, sorry hun. I don't want to get your hopes up but some people don't get a + until 14/15/16dpo if implantation happened that little bit later. I hope this is the case for you x

Well girls I have just won 2 tickets to the X-Factor final show this Saturday. I can't believe it, I'd forgotten I'd even entered the competiton. At least that's one day I'll be able to think of something else other than poas!


----------



## wishnhoping

Congrats icklebird!!!!

Calista- keeping my fingers crossed for you! your not out until the witch shows!

Im 5dpo and prob wont O for another 13 days...ugh I hate the whole waiting process. I am however gonna try to relax more and just enjoy the holiday season. Of course we will still BD around O time but I am going to do my best not to stress and over think things. Just go with the flow. Wish me luck!


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks lala, I know there is still as good a chance this month as any... but I seem to be already thinking in terms of will I O when DH is home or not thoughts?!
wishn, maybe the stress free approach is justwhat is needed!


----------



## lola_90

babydeabreu said:


> i just thought oh let me see what todays test is saying as i havent been a wee in 6 hours lol...im not getting my hopes up as it always ends up to be nothing.. but i swear a line showed up within about 5 mins :shrug: i hate this because now im dreading tomorrows test cos there might be nothing there..another evap test doing my brain in :dohh::dohh:
> 
> anywayz heres the test..please be honest if you do or dont see anything. now im doing my head in thinking is there or isnt there a line:wacko:
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/4d78911d.jpg
> 
> https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/4d78911d-1-1.jpg
> 
> thanks ladies for popping in x

I def see something hun :) fingers crossed its you bfp! Thanks for your message I didn't do a test today, just couldn't face another bfn! Got a lot going on which is distracting me from testing! So if af hasn't started by thursday i will do another one then. :flower: xxx


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> Lyns, has that happened to your fella before then? sounds scary. I see the line, but it looks kinda grey? Are you testing again today?
> Good luck to all who testing :)
> Think I'm going to have to start dtd again now. Almost don't want to, as if we don't try we can't fail. Hmmm, I realise how little sense that makes - obviously if we don't try we can't succeed either!

I totally get what you mean, we make sure we have sex at least every other day and more around ovulations and NOTHING! We had sex last night and i was thinking why im not even fertile!

Lets keep :sex:


----------



## lola_90

CONGRATULATIONS icklebird! That's fantastic, especially after trying for soo long :) Did you have any different symptoms this month or did you just 'know'?

Happy and healthy nine months!

Hope to see you soon in first tri :flower:

x


----------



## wishnhoping

lola- DH wanted to BD last night and I wasl ike why? I am not ovulating haha then I was like oh right we are supposed to do it for fun too! haha so it was nice. 

babydea did you test agian!? let us know!!


----------



## babydeabreu

wishnhoping said:


> lola- DH wanted to BD last night and I wasl ike why? I am not ovulating haha then I was like oh right we are supposed to do it for fun too! haha so it was nice.
> 
> babydea did you test agian!? let us know!!

 :haha:

lolol oh how lovely for you OH just to be used like that lol 

yup i tested and im not surprised no line :shrug: i always get stupid evaps i dont no why...my opks are dark too.. so maybe af will show soon??

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/903bb8d1.jpg

:shrug:


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> Lyns, has that happened to your fella before then? sounds scary. I see the line, but it looks kinda grey? Are you testing again today?
> Good luck to all who testing :)
> Think I'm going to have to start dtd again now. Almost don't want to, as if we don't try we can't fail. Hmmm, I realise how little sense that makes - obviously if we don't try we can't succeed either!

hes had this for almost 18months hun, never this bad but hes had simular thing, it is scary and the fact we dont know what it is makes it even more scary. he seems alittle better today, not great but atleast hes not fainting or shaking :)
xx




icklebird said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> icklebird said:
> 
> 
> Hi every one,
> 
> OK, so ive not been on here 4 a long time because i kind off give up hope but i realised yesterday im goin 2 be a december tester, im now 5 days late and im testing today...when my bladder decides to come round to my way off thinkin..fingers crossed for me and lots of :dust: to every1 whos still waitin to test and fingers crossed for all you lovely ladies xxxx
> 
> how did u get on hun ?xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi ladies..ok so here goes..i got my :bfp:..done 2 tests an both of them strong posotive lines..im so excited xxx
> 
> lots an lot of :dust: to all the ladies out there xxxClick to expand...


greats news, congrats to you hun. hope you have a H&H 9 months look forward to seeing your journey and bump/scan pics :) xx


----------



## KellyPags

I think I'm out this month...I've had bad cramps since yesterday like af is coming...I'm 12 dpo and af is due Friday...ill probably poas tomorrow...if its neg ill just wait to see if I get af or not on friday


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw Kelly, hope she stays away for you!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Kelly - I hope that horrible witch stays far away.

I'm 8dpo and having absolutely no symptoms, not even the odd twinge. I feel out already. 
Me and the OH watched The Great Sperm Race the other night, I don't think that really helped.


----------



## icklebird

lola_90 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS icklebird! That's fantastic, especially after trying for soo long :) Did you have any different symptoms this month or did you just 'know'?
> 
> Happy and healthy nine months!
> 
> Hope to see you soon in first tri :flower:
> 
> x

I had no symtoms up untill today..ive got out of bed an i feel really sick and i can smell everything..before i tested my ymoms were just like my pms symtoms...but i think i knew aswell i just felt different this month...i hope u get ure :bfp: hun goodluck xxx


----------



## KellyPags

Just as I thought...:bfn:
Kind of wishing af would show up early so we can start trying again...i thought this would be so much easier to handle... I dont know how people go through this for years... 10 years ago I got pregnant unplanned, and it happened when he pulled out... Why was it so much easier to get knocked up when I wasn't trying? Unfortunately I miscarried at 8 weeks but everything happens for a reason. 
So, 3 more days until :witch:
19 more days until O and :xmas9::xmas6:
I will check back in after Christmas... Hope everyone has a very happy holiday season with your loved ones and that you all get your BFP!
Peace & Love,
Kelly


----------



## holywoodmum

aw kelly, you never know sweetie, could still be your month... 
Although O around xmas wouldn'tbe so bad I guess..


----------



## KellyPags

I started to spot today...its 13 dpo...day 29 of my cycle...my cycle is usually 32 days and up to 40 days. Can't remember when it was ever less than 31...I have bad cramps so I'm pretty sure its af


----------



## calista20

my temp took a major dip this morning and I'm positive af is going to be here tomorrow right on schedule. My O should fall right smack dab on Christmas so hopefully we'll get a Christmas conception :xmas12:

Ughhh why can't men get AF??? I hate having a crime scene in my pants every month!!!:growlmad:


----------



## holywoodmum

aw Kelly, I really hope she stays away for you...
calista, I don't understand the temping thing, but I hope Af clears off for you too!


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies just a question really...

have any of you ever got an opk darker than the controlled line? i have run out of hpt and all i have are opks. the opk i did tonight is darker than the controlled line.

im 4 days late now, but because i o'd late i could still be 10dpo. 

just wondering if anyone ever got a opk like this and was preg?

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/8a24f9da.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/a5490f48.jpg


----------



## lola_90

Looks good babydeabreu, hope its your bfp!

I on the other hand am on cd42!!!!! 16dpo and NO AF AND NO BFP!!!!!

Sooo frustrated, just being blubbing away! My OH really thought i was preggo this month ad got soo excited coz i was late and i just said babe, lets just wait and see. I did another test this morning with him next to me and it was a BFN!

We both got soo upset, i came back this evening and he said that he bought a pack of cigarettes today and had smoked most of them (we both quit a few months ago as we thought that would help us ttc) and he just said that he was soo upset today. I feel soo bad, i know its not my fault but i feel like it is. He is convinced that it's him even though he has two kids from his ex-wife.

Don't wanna give up, but don't know if i can carry on


----------



## babydeabreu

so your just behind me lola..im 17dpo and still no joy my way either!

frustrating isnt it!!

have you done an opk?


----------



## lola_90

I know keep thinking af will come soon though, keep getting af style cramps, super emotional etc and constipated -weird for me!

Might do an opk tomorrow morning, but if i got two lines does that indicate you could be preggo? dont know how they would work

:dust: hope you get your bfp, by the way your son is GORGEOUS! cant wait till i get pregnant, my other half if a beautiful chocolate colour and i am as white as they go! bubbas gone be SOO cute :)

Thats the only thing keeping me going, and the fact that i really want an icandy pushchair!!!!! god im awful i literally know everything we need to buy, from what shop etc!!!! Think i just need to take a step back, breathe and relax!


----------



## wishnhoping

it looks really good for you girls from what I read opks can detect pregnancy to some extent....i hope this is it for both of!

i was only 4 days late last month and the waiting was awful...i feel for you but hang in there the outcome could be a miracle!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey you too, I have seen other pople on here get a dark opk right before their BFP.
I am keeping my fingers crossed for both of you x

I'm 11dpo now and my temp dipped this morning, not having any symptoms and I caved and did an IC this morning and got a dredded BFN. I feel like I'm out so I won't be testing again unless af doesn't show on time.


----------



## icklebird

lola_90 said:


> Looks good babydeabreu, hope its your bfp!
> 
> I on the other hand am on cd42!!!!! 16dpo and NO AF AND NO BFP!!!!!
> 
> Sooo frustrated, just being blubbing away! My OH really thought i was preggo this month ad got soo excited coz i was late and i just said babe, lets just wait and see. I did another test this morning with him next to me and it was a BFN!
> 
> We both got soo upset, i came back this evening and he said that he bought a pack of cigarettes today and had smoked most of them (we both quit a few months ago as we thought that would help us ttc) and he just said that he was soo upset today. I feel soo bad, i know its not my fault but i feel like it is. He is convinced that it's him even though he has two kids from his ex-wife.
> 
> Don't wanna give up, but don't know if i can carry on

Hi hun,

this is exactly how i was..tryin for 2 years, i beat my self up every month when my period came, in the end i had 2 say enough is enough i need mylife back an to start enjoyin my relationship again so we stopped tryin, dint try for 2 months an the miracle happend..dont worry you wil get ure :bfp:, stay posotive..and also i was going thru a horrible court case and was under alot of stress, the court case has finished now and im no longer stressed...ive heard caffiene can hinder you gettin a :bfp: i also cut out caffeine...good luck to you..and ure not out untill af comes..keep smilin and good things will happen xxx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks icklebird! stories like that give me hope! Yeh im going through a court case, it starts on monday, even though i will be behind a screen am soo nervous about giving evidence etc, just want to put this all behind me. was sexually abused when i was younger by a family member and finally went to the police last year, fifteen years on! anyways rant over just got soo much going on and just want to cry all the time! now 8 days left for af couldn't test this morning could face a stark white bfn!


----------



## icklebird

lola...put ure energy into thi court case be brave and get justice...my court case wasnt a bad as that it was my ex tryin 2 get full custody of my little girl...an i now im takin him bck to court for the years of abuse he put me thru in jan..only just found out the police want to press charges, they have offerd for me to go on video link or behind a screen put ive said no..i want 2 face him..i want to see his face whn he gets sent to prison....let your body and mind get through this stressfull time an then you can relax..i hope you get your bfp, have you tryed having a blood test.1 of my freinds demanded a blood test she knew she was pregnant but kept gettin negative results, the doctor said she wasnt pregnant, then the blood test results came back and she as nearly 6 months...il be thinkin of you thru ure hard time..lets hope the justice system prroves itself xxxxxx

:dust: just for you..praying you get ure :bfp:...im on facebook vicky ickle bird woods..if youever want to chat xxxxxx


----------



## lola_90

Thank you hun, cant wait to try finally put this all behind me. I don't feel pregnant though, and know that im late because of stress. Af has been late a few times this year as when my depression gets bad my periods go funny. Just wish it would start so we can focus on the next cycle. 

Sorry about your ex, sounds horrible especially the custody. I can't imagine how difficult that must be. Part of me wants to stand up and face him, but I don't think i can. I would just be paranoid that he'd be looking at me all the time and everyone around the room. Whereas with a screen I know that hopefully i will just be able to focus on my story. I know im going to be soo emotional so am planning on getting a few early nights in!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lyns, buy some hpts!
Lola, that sounds tough. Maybe something completely un baby related to focus on will be a good distraction! X


----------



## lola_90

Yeh its pretty hard! Just trying to distract myself but at the same time i need to focus on it so that i am mentally prepared and dont break down when im getting questioned.


----------



## holywoodmum

hey hey hey ladies, how are we doing?
I'm 70 christmas cards down, 30 to go... urgh. stil need to buy most of my xmas pressies. Should be in to 2ww tomorrow or wed... i think I'll be suitably distracted this time round!
I'm still eating like a horse - I've been gaining weight even before I'm pregnant :S


----------



## LalaR

Hi Lucy,
All ok here. I've been super busy the past few days with my in-laws staying for an early Christmas. It has really distracted me from my 2ww!!! Now 9dpo and AF due Friday. Not noticed much in the way of symptoms other than being up through the night the past 2 nights needing to wee. Also I have been pigging out too which is not good when I am trying to lose weight not gain it just in case we need to see a fertility specialist if I am not preg after 6 months ttc. The family leave tomorrow and I will be trying hard not to poas until Sat at the earliest. I have still been using my cbfm as it missed my lh surge so keeps asking for strips and the LH line has appeared v faintly again so I hope that is a good sign.
I hope you are doing ok this time and not getting to anxious about things. Christmas is defo a great distraction!
L x


----------



## wishnhoping

on cd13....past cycles I have Oed on cd18 so got another 5 days to wait to even try...

how is everyone else?

We skipped xmas cards this year...I am still working on wedding thank you cards ARGH!

Going shopping with my best friend saturday and hopefully that will do it for presents!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS EVERYONE !


----------



## babydeabreu

hey girls :)

well cd44 and still no show of af and still bfn, i dont no whats going on this cycle, been along time since my cycle have been like this. long arse waiting game for me!!
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/b2fb6a5b.jpg


Hope every is doing good? 

wishing hope its a good month for you :)

lala - 9dpo got my fingers crossed for you hun, bfp just before christmas eh :)

lucy - how u doing hun? finally finished all your cards?

lola how u getting on? 

oh and merry christmas everyone.. :)

https://i207.photobucket.com/albums/bb79/toula_01/MERRY%20CHRISTMAS/gif_natale_55.gifhttps://i737.photobucket.com/albums/xx12/mrsmra/Animation/Chrsitmas/christmas-scraps-149.gif


----------



## wishnhoping

babydea- are those hpts or opks??


----------



## babydeabreu

Both babe :)

Green is opk blue is hpt! X


----------



## wishnhoping

hmm the opk seems kinda dark for af to be coming no? 

and i kind of see pink on the hpt or is that just a glare? how late are u?


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah i know hun, im just as confused as you are. from what i have seen sofar this cycle i have had 3+ opks so i could have ovulated 

21st nov
28th nov
8th dec

so im thinking as my late opk were recent i could be 7dpo? and then af would be due on the 22nd!.

but from the start im now 10 days late cd45 23dpo!!

who knows hun, just annoying and frustrating waiting in limbo land :dohh:

xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I hate limboland!!!! hoping this is it for you and u!!!! keep us posted

hugs


----------



## wishnhoping

ooooh btw got my smiley today....BD here we come!


----------



## babydeabreu

wishnhoping said:


> ooooh btw got my smiley today....BD here we come!

oh great, gotta love the smiley faces :)

go get your freak on hun, catch eggy :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys,

Sorry not been on here lately but it has been a bit crazy - we had some bad storm damage so are having to sort out roof men to come and waterproof the house again!!

I feel rubbish today. AF is on her way right on cue so I am out again. No christmas BFP for me! Spotting started last night and again today with full AF likely to start tonight or tomorrow morning. I was so disappointed I cried. I feel like I am a complete failure. I will be 36 on 3rd and am terrified that I have left ttc too late and will never be able to be a mum.
Hope you are all doing ok. I hope that you all get your BFPs soon. L x


----------



## babydeabreu

sorry the witch got you Lala, hope next month will be a much better month for you :hugs:

Hope you get you roof sorted out as well xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala, leaking house sucks! Hope that's all sorted now! And boo to AF :( My good friend didn't conceive her DD til age 36 and it took her a long time, but they did it without help...
Wishn, time to start now I think if you are OV in 5 days - fertile window is up to 5 days before OV!!
Lyns, weird such a long cycle? waiting sucks...
All xmas cards written - just to post now - DH is getting them franked in work tomorrow :) We've missed last posting dates for the overseas ones but they can be a new year card!


----------



## wishnhoping

Good mornign girls,

Lalar- so sorry the witch is on her way :( 
Babydea- anything yet?

As for me- I actually got my smiley on the opk last night so I assume I am ovulating between yesterday and today. DH and I only BD once since the + so not feeling too optimistic :( he jsut doesnt feel like it and I dont want to push because I dont want ttc to be a hassle....hope hes up for some bd today though...


----------



## lola_90

Hello ladies, have been at home for the court case, so have been on

No af or bfp! Last period was on the 26th of october! Will call my gp tomorrow and get an appintment! so frustrating!

Hope everyone's well


x


----------



## wishnhoping

Lola- Wow!! and no bfp?? Def ask for bloodwork if you are normally regular your might be one of those ladies that dont get enough hcg to register on hpts!! keep us posted!


----------



## holywoodmum

come on come on come on with the bfps! statistically we should be getting another one soon!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey ladies, hope you're all good :)

The witch got me and I'm on CD4 now and hoping to ovulate on CD15 again, nothing much to report really. I am trying to take a more relaxed approach this cycle, the last one was horrible, I don't want to put that much pressure on me and OH again.


----------



## holywoodmum

ah Taz, hope it's 3rd time lucky for you!! x


----------



## wishnhoping

yea ...we do need a BFP come on girls! Im 1dpo today. I am not optimisitc this month though DH wouldnt BD but once...Im really upset about it but I cant force him. 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I agree wishin, it would be great to see some nice BFP in time for Xmas and the New Year!

Sorry about the BDing situation, I feel your frustrations. I sometimes wondered if OH actually knew how you make a baby. I think sometimes the pressure when they know you're Oing is just too much for them. I wasn't going to tell OH this month but after watching The Great Sperm Race with me he understands now how important it is so we sat and planned our BDing schedule around when FF says I'll O. Don't worry about just dtd the once because it only takes that 1 :spermy:! x


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks Taz


----------



## LalaR

Fingers crossed wishn and taz. 
How are you Lucy? How far into the month are you now? 
Lyns- is pete better now? I'm sorry you're having such a rubbish long cycle.
I'm back to cd1 today. At least the 12 days leading up to o will be busy and my 1st fertile day is likely to be Christmas. Hoping for a new year and birthday BFP! L x


----------



## holywoodmum

Dunno, I haven't had any usual O cramps or CM, so not sure if I even did O! Assuming my regular cycle, 4dpo maybe?
We have a friend here for a sleep over tonight so her folks can go out, and it's taken the 2 girls 2 hours to go to sleep - they're only 3 and a half, so all quite strange and unusual! Doesn't help me that it's DHs last day at work and he's out on the lash!


----------



## lola_90

Just come back from the doctors, she was lovely, havn't seen her before but got soo excited when i said i was three weeks late! Did a pregnancy test there which was negative!

She also took some blood, and i told her my symptoms (ive thrown up twice this week and nearly fainted yesterday) and she said that it is possible that i could be pregnant and the test is not picking it up as that happens sometimes. So i find out the blood test results on friday!

She said if its negative and when i eventually start my period to come in for a blood test again on cd1-3 and then later on. I said that we had been trying for 9months and she said that the NHS wont do anything about it until we have been trying for 18-24 months! But she said that the blood test during my cycle could be informative!

So will wait to see what happens, my oh wants to get a sperm anaylsis, he lost a testicle due to a football accident! But he conceived afterwards so im not to worried. But we will have to do that privately but will look into that after blood test results

fingers crossed!!!!

:dust: to all


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey Lola... So me and you are literally going through the same :) 

I also had my bloods done today. I'm nearly 3 weeks late.. I had a pregnant and infection test.. Just like you both came back negative! I also get my blood results back Friday!! 

she will ring me and tell me on the phone the results. She told me if no positive results and if af isn't here by next week then she might send me off to have a scan done to see if I have some sort of blockage or cyst as I have pains. 

Good luck to you Hun, hope we both get some good results on Friday xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Fingers crossed wishn and taz.
> How are you Lucy? How far into the month are you now?
> Lyns- is pete better now? I'm sorry you're having such a rubbish long cycle.
> I'm back to cd1 today. At least the 12 days leading up to o will be busy and my 1st fertile day is likely to be Christmas. Hoping for a new year and birthday BFP! L x

Hey Hun, hope u catch eggy on Xmas day that would be magical :) 

Petes alittle better thanks, but still difficult to get nookie in...but long as he's getting better thats all that matters :)xx







Hey Lucy.. hope this is it for you ;) 


When you going to start testing?



Taz... How u doing Hun? 


Wishing- hope next cycle is a much better one for you Hun sending lots of baby dust xx


----------



## wishnhoping

hi everyone,

So I had my yearly check up and I was sooo mad afterwards! I mentioned we were ttc and told her I was concerned about my lp because it has been around 10 days most cycles. I explaiend ot her that I was using OPKs and was ovulating cycle day 18 with a 28 day cycle ..again giving me a 10 day lp. She told me that it was IMPOSSIBLE for someone to have a 10 day lp and that EVERYONE has at least 14 days. I was like but I am using the OPKs adn they are positive on cd18 for hte last 3 months..she told me I must be reading the test wrong, so I told her no..I am using the digital which is pretty idiot proof. So she told me that OPKs are not reliable and to just BD as much as possible the entire month! WTF!!! I wanted to rip her head off! I know I am O on cd18 because I get very clear O pains also the month I had my cyst was on cd18 and they confirmed through a pelvic u/s that I was indeed ovulating and sure enough had my period 10 days later. I almost felt like she was calling me stupid. I thought she was pretty ignorant to say that everyone has at least a 14 day lp too...so many women on here dont and are taking thigns to lengthen it...ugh I was sooo amd ..still am!

lola and babydea- how exciting! If worst case scenario you arent pregnant at least you might get some answers as to what is going on with your bodies! But praying this is it for you both! fingers crossed! we need some BFPs on this thread!

As for me- I am 5/6dpo...nothing unusual happening (as in Ive had it previous cycles) except that I am experiencing some slight heartburn. I didnt have heartburn EVER in my life except when I was pregnant with my ds and that was even only during my 3rd trimester...so not sure what going on. Got pimples again which isnt normal but that happened last cycle too so maybe its a new pms symptom for me.

Hope everyone has a great day and we see some BFPs soon! I will be testing christmas day I will be 9dpo...kinda early but I figured Jesus' bday is a good day for a miracle ;)


----------



## lola_90

babydeabreu said:


> Hey Lola... So me and you are literally going through the same :)
> 
> I also had my bloods done today. I'm nearly 3 weeks late.. I had a pregnant and infection test.. Just like you both came back negative! I also get my blood results back Friday!!
> 
> she will ring me and tell me on the phone the results. She told me if no positive results and if af isn't here by next week then she might send me off to have a scan done to see if I have some sort of blockage or cyst as I have pains.
> 
> Good luck to you Hun, hope we both get some good results on Friday xxx

I know exciting! I think it will be negative, which is frustrating but i find it hard to believe that the regular hpt would not work, seeing as my last period was in october!

Feel rubbish today an have just thrown up, why is my body doing this?!

Just want my period to start so that we can get back on to ttc, i said to her that its really frustrating and she just said 'be patient' fantastic, shes a doctor she supposed to give me something to get me pregnant!!!!

Anyways rant over, hope we are smiling on friday :flower: xxx


----------



## lola_90

wishnhoping said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> So I had my yearly check up and I was sooo mad afterwards! I mentioned we were ttc and told her I was concerned about my lp because it has been around 10 days most cycles. I explaiend ot her that I was using OPKs and was ovulating cycle day 18 with a 28 day cycle ..again giving me a 10 day lp. She told me that it was IMPOSSIBLE for someone to have a 10 day lp and that EVERYONE has at least 14 days. I was like but I am using the OPKs adn they are positive on cd18 for hte last 3 months..she told me I must be reading the test wrong, so I told her no..I am using the digital which is pretty idiot proof. So she told me that OPKs are not reliable and to just BD as much as possible the entire month! WTF!!! I wanted to rip her head off! I know I am O on cd18 because I get very clear O pains also the month I had my cyst was on cd18 and they confirmed through a pelvic u/s that I was indeed ovulating and sure enough had my period 10 days later. I almost felt like she was calling me stupid. I thought she was pretty ignorant to say that everyone has at least a 14 day lp too...so many women on here dont and are taking thigns to lengthen it...ugh I was sooo amd ..still am!
> 
> lola and babydea- how exciting! If worst case scenario you arent pregnant at least you might get some answers as to what is going on with your bodies! But praying this is it for you both! fingers crossed! we need some BFPs on this thread!
> 
> As for me- I am 5/6dpo...nothing unusual happening (as in Ive had it previous cycles) except that I am experiencing some slight heartburn. I didnt have heartburn EVER in my life except when I was pregnant with my ds and that was even only during my 3rd trimester...so not sure what going on. Got pimples again which isnt normal but that happened last cycle too so maybe its a new pms symptom for me.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and we see some BFPs soon! I will be testing christmas day I will be 9dpo...kinda early but I figured Jesus' bday is a good day for a miracle ;)


:hugs: How annoying about your doctor, those things are pretty accurate! I said i was worried because i dont think im ovulating every month and she said, well not every does you have just got to keep trying! Helpful stuff! God, never thought ttc would be this difficult!

:dust: x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey guys :hi:

Lola & Babydea - God as if you're still in limbo. I hope you both get some ggod news with your bloods or even just an answer to what's going on so you can move on to the next cycle

Wishin - She sounds like a complete idiot and I'd of wanted to give her a slap. "Everyone has at least 14"... What a load of crap, there average is 12-14. Lots of women have LP under 14 days and anything 10 and below is sometimes know as luteal pahse defect and people need something to help lenghten it. I've seen lots of people on here take vit B6 to help with that. I'm taking it this month but more to help with a thicken my lining.

AFM - Not much going on really, I'm on CD10 and expecting to O CD 15 again. I'm just working and getting ready for Xmas really.


----------



## lola_90

Get my blood test results tomorrow!

Sad news though my dads just called me to tell me that my cousin has had a molar pregnancy, dont know much about it though. But she had told me that she had started trying over the summer, and she went for her 12 week scan this week and found out and then started bleeding. Must be soo hard for her as her step sister gave birth on monday and she was waiting untill xmas to tell everyone that she was pregnant!

Feel so sad for her, must be so difficult but I am sure she will have a healthy pregnancy soon and i hope she does (but obviously i want to be pregnant first as i have been trying longer!). 

hope everyone is doing okay. Anyone know what a molar pregnancy is? Just looked on the internet and am more confused!

:dust: to all xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks Hun :) 

Well as I ovulated twice... My late af was due today and looks like she has just arrived!! 

So I'm out ladies finally after cd53.

Good luck to you Lola hope u get some answers tomorrow with your blood test. 

Wishing - good luck babe hope you get some good lines on couple of days 


Bfp for you girls xxx


On to the next month for me CD1 xx


----------



## babydeabreu

lola_90 said:


> Get my blood test results tomorrow!
> 
> Sad news though my dads just called me to tell me that my cousin hasmolar pregnancy, dont know much about it though. But she had told me had started trying over the summer, and she went for her 12 week scathis week and found out and then started bleeding. Must be soo hard for heras her step sister gave birth on monday and she was waiting untill xmas to tell everyone that she was pregnant!
> 
> Feel so sad for her, must be so difficult but I am sure she will have a healthy pregnancy soon and i hope she does (but obviously i want to be pregnant first as i have been trying longer!).
> 
> hope everyone is doing okay. Anyone know what a molar pregnancy is? Just looked on the internet and am more confused!
> :dust: to all xxx



Good luck for tomorrow Hun, hope u get good results!! 

Sorry to hear about your cousin how scary, hope she is ok? Not sure what it is... Doesn't sound good though! 

Fingers crossed for tomorrow xx


----------



## babydeabreu

P.s merry Christmas ladies hope u all have a good one. Xx


----------



## myvirgoways

wishnhoping said:


> hi everyone,
> 
> So I had my yearly check up and I was sooo mad afterwards! I mentioned we were ttc and told her I was concerned about my lp because it has been around 10 days most cycles. I explaiend ot her that I was using OPKs and was ovulating cycle day 18 with a 28 day cycle ..again giving me a 10 day lp. She told me that it was IMPOSSIBLE for someone to have a 10 day lp and that EVERYONE has at least 14 days. I was like but I am using the OPKs adn they are positive on cd18 for hte last 3 months..she told me I must be reading the test wrong, so I told her no..I am using the digital which is pretty idiot proof. So she told me that OPKs are not reliable and to just BD as much as possible the entire month! WTF!!! I wanted to rip her head off! I know I am O on cd18 because I get very clear O pains also the month I had my cyst was on cd18 and they confirmed through a pelvic u/s that I was indeed ovulating and sure enough had my period 10 days later. I almost felt like she was calling me stupid. I thought she was pretty ignorant to say that everyone has at least a 14 day lp too...so many women on here dont and are taking thigns to lengthen it...ugh I was sooo amd ..still am!
> 
> lola and babydea- how exciting! If worst case scenario you arent pregnant at least you might get some answers as to what is going on with your bodies! But praying this is it for you both! fingers crossed! we need some BFPs on this thread!
> 
> As for me- I am 5/6dpo...nothing unusual happening (as in Ive had it previous cycles) except that I am experiencing some slight heartburn. I didnt have heartburn EVER in my life except when I was pregnant with my ds and that was even only during my 3rd trimester...so not sure what going on. Got pimples again which isnt normal but that happened last cycle too so maybe its a new pms symptom for me.
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day and we see some BFPs soon! I will be testing christmas day I will be 9dpo...kinda early but I figured Jesus' bday is a good day for a miracle ;)

Hi wishnhoping...jumping in on your thread here. I just wanted to let you know that I was having the same problem. Ovulating on CD18 and getting my period around CD26-28. My periods were also very spotty at first, and were longer than normal for me (7-9 days). It's been a year of figuring things out with my doctor, and I'm happy to say I finally found something that worked for me! I tried clomid...that did not work. I tried progesterone lozenges, those did not work. I was finally put on progesterone suppositories and those did the trick! After being on those from ovulation to 14DPO, I did an HPT and it came back negative. So I stopped the progesterone and my period came three days later...it was the first normal period I have had in two years. It was not spotty at all and only 5 days long. I had a hunch my body was starting to figure itself out, so I decided NOT to take the clomid the next month. And guess what! I ovulated on day 13-14! I got my +OPK on CD12. I'm now 11-12DPO and cannot wait to test on Christmas Eve! You should also have your doctor check your progesterone levels at 7DPO. Mine always came back low, and it seemed that I was ovulating on my own, but not ovulating very well. If your doctor doesn't believe you, then you need to see a different doctor, preferably one that specializes in infertility. Do not waste your time with this one. Good luck!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

babydeabreu said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Get my blood test results tomorrow!
> 
> Sad news though my dads just called me to tell me that my cousin hasmolar pregnancy, dont know much about it though. But she had told me had started trying over the summer, and she went for her 12 week scathis week and found out and then started bleeding. Must be soo hard for heras her step sister gave birth on monday and she was waiting untill xmas to tell everyone that she was pregnant!
> 
> Feel so sad for her, must be so difficult but I am sure she will have a healthy pregnancy soon and i hope she does (but obviously i want to be pregnant first as i have been trying longer!).
> 
> hope everyone is doing okay. Anyone know what a molar pregnancy is? Just looked on the internet and am more confused!
> :dust: to all xxx
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow Hun, hope u get good results!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your cousin how scary, hope she is ok? Not sure what it is... Doesn't sound good though!
> 
> Fingers crossed for tomorrow xxClick to expand...

Thanks im expecting it to be negative, just want af to start but it doesn't want to! Yey for not being in limboland, hope that this is your cycle! :flower:

I know i feel bad for her but my dad told me so don't know if i should message her seeing as she didn't tell me. The only reason my dad knows is because his sister told him (her mum)l Sounds mega complicated like that but it isn't!

Hope everyone has a fantastic christmas as well, i cant wait for sunday now! :happydance:

:dust: to all x


----------



## LalaR

Hi lola,
Sorry to hear about your cousin. A molar pregnancy is an abnormal pregnancy where the egg often does not contain any genetic material and the sperm replicates itself to create the right number of genes or sometimes too many genes. The pregnancy is not viable from the start and often will just miscarry spontaneously. Occasionally this doesn't happen and it will only be found out at the 12 week scan. The scary thing is that a molar pregnancy can be a precancerous condition so your cousin will have to wait a while before trying again and will have to be monitored carefully.
The good news for you is that it is not something which runs in families so you don't have to worry. Here's hoping for a good result tomorrow for you.

Lyns, I am sorry AF is here for ypu but it is good that your body is sorting itself out. Fingers crossed for January!

Wishn, it sounds as though you are having a difficult time with your doc. I would look for a different GP who knows a bit more about fertility issues. GPs don't really have much training in this area but lots of them do read up on it and try and learn more. Alternatively, you could ask to see a specialist.

I am now CD7 and plan to start testing with my OPKs tomorrow. I usually ov on CD12 or 13 which will be Tues or Wed. With Christmas being here I have been so busy with other things which has really taken my mind off TTC. I do have preseed to try this time although we don't usually use lube so I am not sure what to expect. I will try anything though!!! I have given myself until the end of Feb and if there is nothing by then I will ask to be referred as I will be 36 in Jan and it will have been 6 months since our MC. I am still hoping for a festive conception!!
Good luck to everyone and if I am not able to post again before Sunday, I hope you all have a happy and peaceful Christmas.

L x


----------



## lola_90

LalaR said:


> Hi lola,
> Sorry to hear about your cousin. A molar pregnancy is an abnormal pregnancy where the egg often does not contain any genetic material and the sperm replicates itself to create the right number of genes or sometimes too many genes. The pregnancy is not viable from the start and often will just miscarry spontaneously. Occasionally this doesn't happen and it will only be found out at the 12 week scan. The scary thing is that a molar pregnancy can be a precancerous condition so your cousin will have to wait a while before trying again and will have to be monitored carefully.
> The good news for you is that it is not something which runs in families so you don't have to worry. Here's hoping for a good result tomorrow for you.
> 
> Lyns, I am sorry AF is here for ypu but it is good that your body is sorting itself out. Fingers crossed for January!
> 
> Wishn, it sounds as though you are having a difficult time with your doc. I would look for a different GP who knows a bit more about fertility issues. GPs don't really have much training in this area but lots of them do read up on it and try and learn more. Alternatively, you could ask to see a specialist.
> 
> I am now CD7 and plan to start testing with my OPKs tomorrow. I usually ov on CD12 or 13 which will be Tues or Wed. With Christmas being here I have been so busy with other things which has really taken my mind off TTC. I do have preseed to try this time although we don't usually use lube so I am not sure what to expect. I will try anything though!!! I have given myself until the end of Feb and if there is nothing by then I will ask to be referred as I will be 36 in Jan and it will have been 6 months since our MC. I am still hoping for a festive conception!!
> Good luck to everyone and if I am not able to post again before Sunday, I hope you all have a happy and peaceful Christmas.
> 
> L x


Thanks hun, it such a shame that it didn't get picked up until her 12 week scan :( 

Have a great christmas, its quite a good distraction from ttc!


----------



## calista20

Hey girls, haven't been on much with Christmas fast approaching but wanted to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas!!

Lyns, glad that you finally got af (wish it was a bfp though) and you can start again.

afm. I got my first positive opk 2 days ago and have been using preseed this cycle. I don't get how I'm seeing 3 days of smilies on the opk's again and it's kinda concerning me. thankfully i'm temping as well so I can see the temp rise to know that I am ovulating. I really really really hope this is our month! If my temp rise today is right I should be 1dpo today so might test around new years. :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Afternoon all, been awol for a few days, keeping my mind off things! Lola, did you get your bloods back? Lyns, so weird to have 53 day cycle, but at least now you are back in the swing again... 
Lala and Calista good luck with the xmas BDing!
Wishn, hope you get your xmas bfp!

As for me, I think I'm around 10-12 DPO today. I tested on Wed, even though I'd promised myself to wait until xmas day. Dipped 2 ICs and one FRER. All neg. But I'd only have been 8-10 DPO then. I will test again tomorrow morning. I'm feeling really shitty to be honest - sore tum since yesterday, and diarrhoea, but I think that's more a surplus of Christmas nights out to be honest.

Just wondering what you're all doing about having a drink over the weekend if you're in 2ww? With DD1 and 2 pregnancies, I didn't drink at all throughout the pregnancy, but I can't remember what I did in 2ww, as I only ever had one month each time!

Nearly all ready for xmas here, just found the girls' stockings stashed from last year, and all but one parcel delivered - and that's for DD2, and she won't know any better if it's late!

Hope you're all well, and SO hope I can come on here tomorrow morning and post a BFP, but I'll come and update you anyway  x


----------



## lola_90

Hey got my test results back, im not pregnant. Really upset, i expected it but just thought that i could be. Now just want my period, anyone know of any ways to make it start?

Hope everyones ok


----------



## holywoodmum

Lola, sorry hun :hugs: no idea how to start a period


----------



## LalaR

Sorry lola, There is nothing you can do to start your period. Some women just miss one and go right into their next cycle so hopefully it will come soon for you.

Lucy, I don't plan on drinking but that's cos I don't really drink much. I think one glass is absolutely fine and look at the number of women who conceive when drunk!!!
L x


----------



## lola_90

Thanks ladies, hopefully not stressing will help! But im not good at that!!!!


----------



## myvirgoways

Ahhhhh, I think I got my :bfp: tonight!!!! 12-13DPO!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sg0720

congrats


----------



## ABarro

Congratulations!!!!! :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Congratulations!


----------



## holywoodmum

Spoiler
https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0144-1.jpg
:bfp: :happydance: got my BFP!


----------



## PrincessTaz

OMG OMG OMG!!!! Massive congatulations to both of you, what an amazing Christnas prezzie. H&H 9 months to you both :happydance:


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> Spoiler
> https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0144-1.jpg
> :bfp: :happydance: got my BFP!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

SOOOO happy for you darling!!!!!!!!

And what a nice present for christmas!!!!!

Have a happy and very healthy nine months!!!! Hopefully will see you on first tri!!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## lola_90

myvirgoways said:


> Ahhhhh, I think I got my :bfp: tonight!!!! 12-13DPO!!!

Thats fantastic news :) congratulations!!!!

Happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## babydeabreu

Omg what great news the both of you ;) 

Wishing you both a H&H 9 months. 

Looks like this thread is filling up with bfp woohooo getting lucky :) 

Merry Christmas to you all hope u all have a great day tomorrow!! 

Lots of love xx


----------



## myvirgoways

Thank you so much for the congratulations, everyone!!! Here's wishing the best of luck to each of you too! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## lola_90

Thanks everyone :)

Hope everyone has an amazing Christmas! Lets hope we all get our babies next year :)

:dust:


----------



## babydeabreu

lola_90 said:


> Hey got my test results back, im not pregnant. Really upset, i expected it but just thought that i could be. Now just want my period, anyone know of any ways to make it start?
> 
> Hope everyones ok

Hope you get some answers soon hun. i ovulated late so af came late. nothing you can do about that. if you dont get af in couple of weeks go back to you docs...they will give you something to help bring it on...but i think they only do that if it happends alot. not sure what is it. 

good luck hun, merry christmas xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Merry Christmas everyone x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Just wanted to stop and wish eveyone a *Merry Christmas!*


----------



## wishnhoping

Holywood and Virgo- CONGRATS!!!!!! Super happy for you both!!! Anything you want to share about symptoms etc?

I am 9dpo got BFN yesterday and today but still early I suppose. I am picking up a new pack of tests tomorrow so heres to hoping..if not Im having one hell of a new years eve haha (id rather not i prefer a baby lol)

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Got my positive opk and smiley topday :)


----------



## LalaR

holywoodmum said:


> Spoiler
> https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0144-1.jpg
> :bfp: :happydance: got my BFP!

Lucy, I am so so happy for you. I knew it would happen for you!! What a Christmas present!
L x


----------



## LalaR

myvirgoways said:


> Ahhhhh, I think I got my :bfp: tonight!!!! 12-13DPO!!!

Many congratulations!


----------



## holywoodmum

wishnhoping said:


> Holywood and Virgo- CONGRATS!!!!!! Super happy for you both!!! Anything you want to share about symptoms etc?
> 
> I am 9dpo got BFN yesterday and today but still early I suppose. I am picking up a new pack of tests tomorrow so heres to hoping..if not Im having one hell of a new years eve haha (id rather not i prefer a baby lol)
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

I got bfn 9dpo too, and bright bfp 12dpo! Achey boobs, and site and diarrhoea... although the latter could just be too many Xmas dinners!




LalaR said:


> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0144-1.jpg
> :bfp: :happydance: got my BFP!
> 
> 
> Lucy, I am so so happy for you. I knew it would happen for you!! What a Christmas present!
> L xClick to expand...

thank you!



So, Lola, did af show yet? Juniper apparently can bring on your period. I found this out as I held one up during xmas lunch to ask if it was ok to eat it... My dad said so long as I wasn't pregnant. They used to use it as herbal remedy for abortion apparently - oh great! I had it in the gravy - queue paranoia... But yes it can bring on your period too allegedly.


----------



## calista20

congrats hollywoodmum!!! Sooo exciting! I'm hoping to join you with a bfp. Should be testing around new years :)


----------



## myvirgoways

wishnhoping said:


> Holywood and Virgo- CONGRATS!!!!!! Super happy for you both!!! Anything you want to share about symptoms etc?
> 
> I am 9dpo got BFN yesterday and today but still early I suppose. I am picking up a new pack of tests tomorrow so heres to hoping..if not Im having one hell of a new years eve haha (id rather not i prefer a baby lol)
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!

Thanks so much!! I didn't have any symptoms. I had symptom-spotted in the past with no luck, and with Christmas approaching, I was so preoccupied that I didn't even have a moment to symptom spot. The only thing I noticed was sore boobs, but that is also very consistent with starting my period. Other than that, I have been moderately crampy (feels like my period is going to start), I've been a little sleepy and at moments have felt dizzy or funny in the head, and a little sick to my tummy at times. However, I don't know if I am making this stuff up in my head. LOL

I called my doctor today and they don't want me to come in until I am nine weeks, which will be the end of January! Seems like a long time to wait. haha. One thing that makes me nervous is that I tested again today (because I'm psychotic about it), expecting the line to be darker, and it wasn't. It's still pretty faint, I'd say about half of the darkness of the control line. I hope this doesn't mean that my hcg levels aren't going up!!!! I can see myself stressing this whole pregnancy. LOL

Good luck to you!! 9DPO is suuuuper early. I held off and tested about 12-13DPO and was not expecting to see a positive. I was shocked!!!! And now at 16DPO, the line is still light, so you never know!!


----------



## wishnhoping

thanks Virgo! 

I have had weird cycles but according to my average (or longest lutal phase) my period is due by thursday. I am 11dpo today and didnt have the heart to test this morning...couldnt bear another BFN. Im going to try to hold off testing until tomorrow morning. I used all my FRER this weekend (all BFN obviously :( ) and all I have are answer hpts..heard they are pretty good though

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope this is it for you wishn!! 

I peed on another digi :) 2-3 now, just as it should be!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0176-728640.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## wishnhoping

another bfn this morning :( I am pretty sure I am out...witch is due tomorrow and I have my af cramps (no mistaking it for anything else) and sore boobs right on cue

argh I hate ttc, I am so happy this is the last one we are trying for I dont think I can take the heartache of going through this process again...at least the final result is worth it


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> Holywood and Virgo- CONGRATS!!!!!! Super happy for you both!!! Anything you want to share about symptoms etc?
> 
> I am 9dpo got BFN yesterday and today but still early I suppose. I am picking up a new pack of tests tomorrow so heres to hoping..if not Im having one hell of a new years eve haha (id rather not i prefer a baby lol)
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!
> 
> I got bfn 9dpo too, and bright bfp 12dpo! Achey boobs, and site and diarrhoea... although the latter could just be too many Xmas dinners!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i373.photobucket.com/albums/oo179/holywoodmum/IMAG0144-1.jpg
> :bfp: :happydance: got my BFP!
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lucy, I am so so happy for you. I knew it would happen for you!! What a Christmas present!
> L xClick to expand...
> 
> thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> So, Lola, did af show yet? Juniper apparently can bring on your period. I found this out as I held one up during xmas lunch to ask if it was ok to eat it... My dad said so long as I wasn't pregnant. They used to use it as herbal remedy for abortion apparently - oh great! I had it in the gravy - queue paranoia... But yes it can bring on your period too allegedly.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, am still waiting for af! Am going to go into holland and barrett tomorrow and try and pick up some tablets. Had a few af type cramps and am super spotty, so hopefully it will happen soon!


----------



## LalaR

wishnhoping said:


> another bfn this morning :( I am pretty sure I am out...witch is due tomorrow and I have my af cramps (no mistaking it for anything else) and sore boobs right on cue
> 
> argh I hate ttc, I am so happy this is the last one we are trying for I dont think I can take the heartache of going through this process again...at least the final result is worth it

:hugs:
Hang in there. You are not out yet. Some women have the same feelings when af is due as they would have before a bfp!

I know what you mean about the stresses of ttc. It is so hard. We are still trying for our first and it is so easy to get stressed about it all. I am not sure we have done enough this month which has had me grumpy with DH. He doesn't really like BDing too much and any more than twice in a week gets him tired and makes it difficult to "perform"!! I wanted to start on Christmas eve but he was under the weather and put me off until boxing day. I missed my surge on my opks I think and now ff is telling me I may have ov'd on boxing day. That means we only managed on O day and O+1. I don't know.......
I wish it was an easier process! One of my best friends is almost due with her second and she got pregnant first month with each, only having sex once or twice each time. Why can't it be like that for us all?:cry:
Moan over! Sorry to let it all out but I don't feel I can discuss things with friends or DH so BnB is really therapeutic for me.

Good luck if you plan to test tomorrow wishn!
Hope all you other ladies are doing well.
L x


----------



## myvirgoways

LalaR said:


> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> another bfn this morning :( I am pretty sure I am out...witch is due tomorrow and I have my af cramps (no mistaking it for anything else) and sore boobs right on cue
> 
> argh I hate ttc, I am so happy this is the last one we are trying for I dont think I can take the heartache of going through this process again...at least the final result is worth it
> 
> :hugs:
> Hang in there. You are not out yet. Some women have the same feelings when af is due as they would have before a bfp!
> 
> I know what you mean about the stresses of ttc. It is so hard. We are still trying for our first and it is so easy to get stressed about it all. I am not sure we have done enough this month which has had me grumpy with DH. He doesn't really like BDing too much and any more than twice in a week gets him tired and makes it difficult to "perform"!! I wanted to start on Christmas eve but he was under the weather and put me off until boxing day. I missed my surge on my opks I think and now ff is telling me I may have ov'd on boxing day. That means we only managed on O day and O+1. I don't know.......
> I wish it was an easier process! One of my best friends is almost due with her second and she got pregnant first month with each, only having sex once or twice each time. Why can't it be like that for us all?:cry:
> Moan over! Sorry to let it all out but I don't feel I can discuss things with friends or DH so BnB is really therapeutic for me.
> 
> Good luck if you plan to test tomorrow wishn!
> Hope all you other ladies are doing well.
> L xClick to expand...

Agree! Hang in there Wishnhoping, I still feel like my period is going to start!!!


----------



## myvirgoways

Hi ladies...got some disappointing news today. I started freaking out because my pregnancy test lines were not getting darker and the soreness in my boobs has decreased a ton. So I called the OB/GYN's office and asked to have a blood test. I got my numbers back today and are only at 34. I'm certain they should be over 100. I am going back tomorrow to have blood drawn again to see what they are at. They should be doubling every 48 hours and it doesn't look like that is happening, so I'm preparing for the worst. Big sigh. =(


----------



## holywoodmum

I said it already but really hope those numbers are up tomorrow x


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm sorry myvirgoways, I hope you get some good news with your next results :hugs:


----------



## wishnhoping

Thanks for cheering me up girls...I am expecting the witch anytime now..according to my longest lp I am due for her today, according to last cycle Id be due January 1st, and my phone cycle trackers both say I am due for the witch on the 31st..so I guess I am expecting her anywhere from today til Sunday. Took several tests...here is what reall upset met

took an answer hpt this morning and immedietly the test line showed up but had no color. I googled it and apparently they are known for doing that

then drove to $ store and took another test and same thing test line showed up with no color

boought a frer- BFN!!!

I am 13dpo today. No witch yet but my cramps tell me shes coming either tonight or tomorrow.


Virgo- OMG I am so sorry! I hope your blood results come back positive! Ill be thinking of you please keep us posted


----------



## LalaR

So sorry virgo. I hope you get good news.


----------



## lola_90

myvirgoways said:


> Hi ladies...got some disappointing news today. I started freaking out because my pregnancy test lines were not getting darker and the soreness in my boobs has decreased a ton. So I called the OB/GYN's office and asked to have a blood test. I got my numbers back today and are only at 34. I'm certain they should be over 100. I am going back tomorrow to have blood drawn again to see what they are at. They should be doubling every 48 hours and it doesn't look like that is happening, so I'm preparing for the worst. Big sigh. =(

Really hope everything turns out ok :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies 

how we all doing? 

my christmas was good, always good to meet up with the inlaws and catch up with all the fam. ate way to much, and ive never in my life seen a boy to get so much toys lol i actually think toysrus are out toys cos there all here lol now my house looks so messy all the time lol 

looking forward to new years..its my sister in laws 30th so there having a double celebration party...new years and 30th all in one night..should be a messy one 

what all you lovely ladies up too for new years?

its our 11 year anniversary on the 10th of jan(day before im meant to ovulate) so im looking forward to that also. havent really been thinking bout ttc as its depressing me abit so i have just gone with the flow and will try keep it that way. 

hope everyone is good xxx 


good luck virgo and wishing..hope you both get some answers soon xx


----------



## babydeabreu

myvirgoways said:


> Hi ladies...got some disappointing news today. I started freaking out because my pregnancy test lines were not getting darker and the soreness in my boobs has decreased a ton. So I called the OB/GYN's office and asked to have a blood test. I got my numbers back today and are only at 34. I'm certain they should be over 100. I am going back tomorrow to have blood drawn again to see what they are at. They should be doubling every 48 hours and it doesn't look like that is happening, so I'm preparing for the worst. Big sigh. =(

praying its double for you hun :hugs: x


----------



## calista20

Hey lyns, good to see you around :) I totally know how you feel about all the toys. Just wait til you have another one and there's double!! lol

I got such sad news today. Friends of ours were expecting a baby any day now and we just heard that after being a week overdue while at her dr appt, they noticed the baby was in distress and the heartrate was declining and rushed her to the hospital. The dad who works with my hubby got the call to rush to hospital to meet her there and we just found out baby didn't make it :( I don't know much details but thinking maybe it was the cord wrapped around it's neck? We are so heartbroken for them as they were so unbelievably excited even though it wasn't a planned pregnancy. I held my babies extra close after I heard. Just so sad!


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> Hey lyns, good to see you around :) I totally know how you feel about all the toys. Just wait til you have another one and there's double!! lol
> 
> I got such sad news today. Friends of ours were expecting a baby any day now and we just heard that after being a week overdue while at her dr appt, they noticed the baby was in distress and the heartrate was declining and rushed her to the hospital. The dad who works with my hubby got the call to rush to hospital to meet her there and we just found out baby didn't make it :( I don't know much details but thinking maybe it was the cord wrapped around it's neck? We are so heartbroken for them as they were so unbelievably excited even though it wasn't a planned pregnancy. I held my babies extra close after I heard. Just so sad!

ohhhh thats very very sad, :nope: so sorry to hear that!! :( i hate things like this, scares me that it could happen to anyone..i dread anything like that. such a horrible thing to happen. how do you cope with something like that? i know a loss is a loss but carrying your baby for 9 months getting ready to meet him/her then for it to be taken away..so so sad :hugs:


one of my good friends mum past away aday before christmas too. its so sad that a life can be taken away just like that. i was only talking to her mum about a week ago to. such a lovely mum...im deverstated for her. 



as for the toys arghhhhhhh..theres no stopping is there lol you clean it up turn around its right back again..i have actually given up putting them away lol x


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh calista that's awful :hugs:
Happy anniversary lyns, that's my birthday!
Wishn, that really sucks, hope you get a definitive answer soon x


----------



## lola_90

Babydeabreu - congratulations on your anniversary, would be fantastic if you conceived then!

Calista - that is such a sad story, must be horrific for them at the moment

Hope everyone else is doing ok, Im still waiting for AF, think she is on her way judging by the cramps i'm getting at the moment :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Just popping on..if i dont see or speak to you. wishhing you all

https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/382601_10150428750882093_511557092_8743280_1538204528_n.jpg

all the best for the new year. lots of love from me pete and andreas xx


----------



## myvirgoways

Hi again! Got my hcg numbers back from the doctor's office yesterday, they decreased from 34 to 22. Sigh. So I've been directed to stop taking the progesterone suppositories which will let me start bleeding. I have an appointment with my doctor (who has been out of the office all of this time!) on Tuesday to talk about what happened and how we move forward. Also need to have my hcg levels checked until they return to zero. What a perfect ending to a crappy 2011. Still wishing you ladies all the best!


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw him, so sorry to hear that. Really hope 2012 brings you everything you're wishing for x


----------



## lola_90

So sorry hun :hug:

Hope everyone had a great new year :)

I'm still waiting for af to show!


----------



## babydeabreu

hello ladies. happy new year to you all :)

hope u all had a good one!

Lolo..sorry your still waiting hun. what dpo are you know? im hoping you ovulated late and will get some results soon xx


myvirgoways - sorry hun i hope the new year brings good news to you soon :hugs:


how are all the rest of u lovely ladies? xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks hun im cd67 last period started on the 28th of october and i ovulated on november 26th!

Still having lots of af style cramps, so confused, if i don't start within the next two weeks i will go back to my gp.


----------



## holywoodmum

That's one hell of a wait!
I'm good thanks, first day/night with DH in germany - it'll be a long two weeks before he's home to visit!


----------



## lola_90

I know tell me about it, used to it now though just want it to start so i can get down to baby making, dont really wont sex at the moment as i know i wont get pregnant! But have to remember that it is supposed to be fun and not just to get pregnant!


----------



## lola_90

Well lovely ladies I have something to tell you

















IM PREGNANT :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Actually cannot believe it! Really randomly had a dream last night that I was pregnant told my fiance this morning who just laughed! So i did the last remaining pregnancy test in the flat!

And a minute later i get a good line! I was like what! So i popped out had the biggest smile on my face and told my oh that i off to get the papers. So i went out and bought a cb digital, a pregnancy magazine, a 'i love dad' card and a cute newborn outfit set! I came home and put the test in the card (cb digi says 2-3 weeks which means around 4-5)!!!!! He freaked out he thought i got a random pregnant woman to poas he couldn't believe it but hes so happy!

He made me book an appointment with my gp, so thats tomorrow afternoon. Just cannot get over it! cd68!

Want to upload the pic but don't know how, when i tried it just says upload fail :(

xxx


----------



## lola_90

I think I forgot to mention that I got my :bfp:

:flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

wowwwwweeeeee!!
Congratulations!! Cycle day 68 - wow! what was with all those bfns then!? Didn't you even have bloods done too?
That's awesome news :) :happydance:


----------



## holywoodmum

yeah can't see your pic :S you upload it to photobucket and then link to it?


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh fantastic hunnie. HAPPY NEW YEAR to you..what a lovely prezzie to get :) so happy for you..congrats :)

xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

wheres the photo?


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> That's one hell of a wait!
> I'm good thanks, first day/night with DH in germany - it'll be a long two weeks before he's home to visit!

aww bet that was lovely to see him :hugs:

he will be home before you know it hun...2 weeks will fly by!!

have you got an appointment book for your first scan yet? been feeling sick or had cravings yet?

hope u had a good new years xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks everyone! Yeh i had blood taken! But that was on the 14th and cb digi said i conceived 2-3 weeks ago so it could of happened after that or slightly before! Still can't upload it!

Will try photobucket!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lyns seeing doc tomorrow but that'll be just referring me to hosp, reckon it'll be mid Feb for scan...


----------



## PrincessTaz

Yay, conratulations lola. What a brilliant way to start the New Year! :happydance:
Can't wait to see the piccys :)


----------



## lola_90

https://i39.tinypic.com/2juxpl.jpg


----------



## holywoodmum

lola_90 said:


> https://i39.tinypic.com/2juxpl.jpg

Wow, check out how dark that is!


----------



## lola_90

GOD im actually pregnant!

https://i41.tinypic.com/2ijl0ll.jpg

Already ordered some maternity stuff form mamas and papas in the sale!!!! And OH is taking me to mothercare after my doctors appointment to look at stuff :) Really hope to see all of you beautiful ladies over in first tri

:flower: xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

Yay, saw your other pic too :happydance:


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> Yay, saw your other pic too :happydance:

Thanks hun, we could be due around the same time!!!! :thumbup: hopefully the doctors tomorrow will shed some light! Still can't believe it real though, still cant stop looking at my pregnancy tests, just really hope this baby sticks, couldn't imagine the pain of losing it :(


----------



## babydeabreu

Lovely babe, such great news that pix is so dark :) 

Lucy... Good luck for tomorrow babe, bet u can't wait till your scan xx


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations lola. How exciting and what a fabulous start to 2012! Positive vibes coming your way for a sticky bean!!

Lucy, hope you enjoyed the holidays withyour DH. At least there is no ttc pressures now with him being in Germany.

Lyns, how are you? Are you gearing up to ov yet?

Princess and Calista, how are you both? Not heard from you in a wee while.

I have had a busy time the past few days with a short trip to the in-laws for ny and birthday celebrations at my folks this evening. At least it has taken my mind off the tww! According to ff I am now 6dpo although my chart is a little iffy and it could be that I am anything up to 8dpo. No real symptoms which is not a bad thing. I have eaten so much rubbish the past 10 days any symptoms I do get is being put down to that. Back to the gym tomorrow!
I can't wait until the 10th when I might test (if the pre-af spotting has not started by then)
Good luck and best wishes to everyone. L x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Lala :wave:
Yes v pleased to have BFP before he went - he's just finished his second day at work there - and I think C is slowly getting the idea that daddy isn't at home... (she was looking for him last night...)
I have heartburn :( after saying i had no symptoms - earlier than I had with DD1 or 2 :(


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm ok, thanks.

Not had much to report really, 8dpo and another cycle with absolutely no symptoms so I am expected AF on the 9th. I have an appointment with FS tomorrow to get my prescription for my next 3 rounds of clomid and discuss what the next steps will be if it hasn't worked. Hopefully I'll still be able to have IVF on the NHS, FXd.


----------



## wishnhoping

LOLA- CONGRATS!!!! What wonderful news for the new year!!!!!! 

I am still here ...waiting to O....

Hubby is going through a lot of health issues so not really optimisitc about this month, but thats ok his health takes priority right now

Big hugs and hope this means many more BFPs to come!


----------



## Tristan

I will be testing Jan. 12th (if I can hold out that long)! AF is due Jan 12, but I am cramping so bad that it feels like AF could come at any minute. And I've got a migraine to go along with it. :(


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Tristan, with any luck it's implantation cramping - I had that with both DDs...


----------



## calista20

Hi Tristan, a lot of women experience some af cramping before getting their bfp's :)

HUGE congrats LOLA!!!! Soooo exciting! Sending lots of wishes for a H&H 9 months!!!

afm - temps are dipping and I'm waiting for AF to get here, probably tomorrow :( 
Getting so discouraged. *sigh*


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw calista :hugs: I think i wouldnct like that element of temping, of knowing or questioning beforehand... Saying that I know nothing about what temps are 'meantc to do in terms of rise or fall if you're pg, so i just maybe just zip it!


----------



## LalaR

I've been temping. It's great knowing that I ovulate every month but I hate analysing the temps afterwards as I get so disheartened. I'm now 9-10dpo and a huge dip this morning so feeling as though this is not my month. That will mean moving on to cycle 7. 2 months until I need referred to a FS.


----------



## calista20

Temping is good and bad. Good in that you know you ovulate but bad when you analyze it after like you said Lala, but it does help save in hpt's. lol

Af hit me today. Start of another cycle. *sigh*

Any of you BFP's do anything different this cycle???

PS. PrincessTaz...CONGRATS!!! saw on the other thread that you got your bfp :)


----------



## Tinatin

Hi everyone! I'm new to TTC and I've enjoyed immensely learning from everyone's posts here so far. We're about 6 days dpo in January (I'm not expecting to be lucky enough to hit it right out the gate, but this doesn't stop me from getting all excited and insane).

Baby dust to all :happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thank you calista. I was still in shock yesterday but I've just confirmed it with another frer this morning. I'm so nervous becuase I'm only 11dpo. AF is due monday and I'm just praying she stays away!!! I have zero symptoms so that is making me a little nervous also.


----------



## babydeabreu

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh taz this is fantastic babe. congrats you :)

whats a lovely start to the new year xxxxxx


welcome tinatin, good luck xxx


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG TAZ!!!!!! THATS FANTASTIC!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!

So happy for you girl! check in with us every once in awhile ok?!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Tinatin :) I was lucky first month with both my girls...

Taz, congratulations! Brilliant news :) have you joined the sept mummies thread?


----------



## LalaR

Congrats princess taz. Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months!!


----------



## PrincessTaz

No I haven't joined any pregnancy/expecting threads yet. I'm too nervous, maybe in a few weeks. Good luck to everyone still waiting to O test. I'll deffo be dropping in to see how everyone is getting on :)


----------



## holywoodmum

PrincessTaz said:


> No I haven't joined any pregnancy/expecting threads yet. I'm too nervous, maybe in a few weeks. Good luck to everyone still waiting to O test. I'll deffo be dropping in to see how everyone is getting on :)

no use in saying try not to be nervous... but try and enjoy it a little bit!! 


And I've not been away since i got my bfp - i hope you girls don't mind me being here?!


----------



## calista20

Hollywood I for one hope you stay here. Just because you get your bfp doesn't mean anyone should leave! I'm excited to hear about everyone's progress :)


----------



## LalaR

Not at all Lucy, it's great to have you around with your sensible advice. You're helping keep me from going insane!!


----------



## wishnhoping

lucy- I want you to stay and keep us posted on everything!!!
HOw are you feeling?

Still waiting to O over here....laidlalala


----------



## holywoodmum

Feeling kinda ropey most of the day, but not really bad or anything. No actual sickness, just nausea, and I'm shattered - but I think that's in large part cos my DH is now abroad and I just had my first week at home with the two kiddies - it'll be a long week til friday and he's home for the weekend - although I think it'll feel worse when he goes away again!
Feeling terribly emotional too - bawled my eyes out at Ice Age 3 today!


----------



## LalaR

Well, it's on to February for me. Spotting started this evening which means AF should be with me on Monday if I go with what usually happens. Feeling pretty yuk about it this time - I have never failed at anything I have put my mind to before and obviously this is completely out of my control and I hate it! Just cried to DH who says I am obsessing and wants me to stop thinking about/talking about TTC and also wants me to stop temping/charting/using opks etc. Not sure I can do it but I know that I am over analysing things. It is just with my job I know too much (and also not enough!!) Also, other than my DH there is no-one else I can talk to about ttc (other than you ladies on bnb) Aaaaaggggh!


----------



## PrincessTaz

I'm sorry AF is on the way lala. You are not failing at anything though so don't ever think that! Some people just take that little bit longer but you are doing everything you can and it will happen, believe me. Men just don't really understand, my OH used to be exactly the same and he always got mad when I got upset about AF until I made him watch The Great Sperm Race. Now he understands why us women need to do all that stuff because there is such a short time frame and our bodies are basically working against us. I hope you feel more positive soon :)


----------



## Likklegemz

How soon is too early to test? I'm 8 dpo now af due 7 days (have a 24 day cycle)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Likklegemz - It really depends on how early/late eggie implants. Waiting until AF is due is normally the best thing to do but I could never wait that long. I'd poas from 9/10dpo until I got BFP or AF arrived!


----------



## Likklegemz

Desperate to try! Had what appears to be all the usual symptoms Bach ache tender boobs, cm, run down - exhausted and cramping on lower abdomen! Really want this to be our month!

Cycle is 24 days due 7 days time, not sure I can wait that long! Hope I get a bfp this month!


----------



## knitterbaby3

I think we are on the same cycle! 7 dpo, 34 day cycle. :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Aw lala :( you never know though, sometimes v early pg symptoms can be just like af symptoms. Have you tested at all? I'm the last person to be saying it as i have real issues with self worth/failure, but you really are not failing or doing anything wrong. :hugs: x


----------



## lola_90

Hello wonderful ladies, how are we all?

Lala - im sorry hun, my fiance was the same and thought i was getting to obsessed with it all. In december I didn't really think about ttc i didn't check my cervix or use opks and that's the month we conceived, we didn't even bd as much, just when we both wanted to. It was sometimes twice a day or once every three days just depended on our schedules and a week of december i was staying with my family with oh. It really helped for me not to stress. Hope it can work for you :flower:

Still can't quite believe that in September I am going to be a mummy! Had a job interview yesterday which went well. I burped the whole way through it though, have so much extra wind at the moment it is unreal! I will find out on tuesday if i get it or not. It's just at a local shop near where I live because I am still at uni, so the extra income will make buying all the baby stuff a lot easier. Havn't told them that I am pregnant yet, won't do until I have had a scan to make sure that everything is ok. Obviously I would tell them though if i had to do lifting or if i was plagued by morning sickness etc. 

Turning out to be a pretty good start to 2012, hope the rest of you get you :bfp: soon

take care :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Hi Lucy,
Not tested cos AF arrived in full force this afternoon. A bit of an odd cycle for me this time - only 23 days long and FF misread my ov I think cos my LP has never been as short as 10 days. Only spotting last night and not for my usual 2 days either. One thing I have noticed is how my PMS is getting worse each month with feeling useless and miserable a few days before AF. Have decided I need a project to take my mind off TTC much to DHs dismay so I am planning to do some decorating in the next couple of months!!
How are you keeping? When do you have your first scan?


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies :)

lucy - its lovely your here, please stay...we all like to know how your getting on. :)

afm - well im not really trying this month...havent really been able to for the last 4 months due to my OH not all that well. so we are just going with the flow...if it happeneds it happeneds. with andre it just happened to maybe it will go the same way with the next one :)

hope you all are having a lovely sunday xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala, no idea about a scan. Mid feb I'd guess. I've been to the gp to get referred to maternity unit, haven't had anything about appt yet...


----------



## holywoodmum

And sorry to hear af is here. Does seem odd to be such short cycle. hope the decorating goes well x


----------



## wishnhoping

sorry about the witch getting you lala...I know how disheartening it is. I have been told by several people to just chill about the whole ttc thing. its really frustrating to want something so bad and not get it. I for one def have a time "relaxing" about the whole thing but it does seem that when we 'let go' and let it happen it seems to happen more quickly. Good luck with your project and keep us posted! 

AFM- still WTO going to start testing with OPKs Im on cd8 I think..or 9..not sure trying to be more relaxed this month...lol it always starts like that though then as soon as I get my + I start obsessing...going to try really hard not to


----------



## lola_90

Hey :)

Spoke to my midwife for the first time today and she is sending me for an emergency dating scan :happydance:

Sooo excited! Will let you girls now and attach pics!

Hope everyones okay :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

How exciting lola!


----------



## LalaR

So happy for you lola. xx


----------



## lola_90

Thank you lovelies :) You are all so wonderful and I really hope everyone gets their bfp's soon :) 

Hope everyone doesn't mind me posting here, don't want to keep going on about it, must be hard for everyone. 

Take care and hope everyone has fertile cycles :flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

lola_90 said:


> Thank you lovelies :) You are all so wonderful and I really hope everyone gets their bfp's soon :)
> 
> Hope everyone doesn't mind me posting here, don't want to keep going on about it, must be hard for everyone.
> 
> Take care and hope everyone has fertile cycles :flower:

hey hun, you can stay in here as long as you like. we like to keep up with you and see how ur getting on :)

hope the scan goes well xxx


----------



## lola_90

babydeabreu said:


> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lovelies :) You are all so wonderful and I really hope everyone gets their bfp's soon :)
> 
> Hope everyone doesn't mind me posting here, don't want to keep going on about it, must be hard for everyone.
> 
> Take care and hope everyone has fertile cycles :flower:
> 
> hey hun, you can stay in here as long as you like. we like to keep up with you and see how ur getting on :)
> 
> hope the scan goes well xxxClick to expand...

Thanks darling :flower:

Will update everyone when i have my scan, hopefully everything goes well, am paranoid that they wont be able to see anything :( But fingers crossed everyone :thumbup:

take care

xxx


----------



## LalaR

Hey Lyns, how are things with you? Are you back in the tww again or sitting this one out? I'm waiting to ov again -prob next thursday if things go as usual. DH is sick again so i hope he will be better by next week. That's every month around ov for the last 3 cycles!!! Is pete feeling better now?
L x


----------



## babydeabreu

lola_90 said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lola_90 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lovelies :) You are all so wonderful and I really hope everyone gets their bfp's soon :)
> 
> Hope everyone doesn't mind me posting here, don't want to keep going on about it, must be hard for everyone.
> 
> Take care and hope everyone has fertile cycles :flower:
> 
> hey hun, you can stay in here as long as you like. we like to keep up with you and see how ur getting on :)
> 
> hope the scan goes well xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks darling :flower:
> 
> Will update everyone when i have my scan, hopefully everything goes well, am paranoid that they wont be able to see anything :( But fingers crossed everyone :thumbup:
> 
> take care
> 
> xxxClick to expand...



aww...its normal to be paranoid hun, its such a stressful thing wanting everything to be ok.

i hope and pray that everything is ok so you can try to enjoy the pregnancy more :) look forward to seeing the scan pic of little beany :happydance:



LalaR said:


> Hey Lyns, how are things with you? Are you back in the tww again or sitting this one out? I'm waiting to ov again -prob next thursday if things go as usual. DH is sick again so i hope he will be better by next week. That's every month around ov for the last 3 cycles!!! Is pete feeling better now?
> L x

ello sweet :)

thinks are ok for me, just not "trying" as such just going with the flow. petes still not well..so we are just taking each day as it comes. sorry that your DH isnt well either..kinda such dont it but as long as they get better thats the main thing :)

hope we both get some good luck with out DH getting better so we can finally get bfp!! so hard though isnt it, cos me and pete both want another one but somedays just isnt posible :(:nope:

af my cycle. i think im meant to ovulate around the 11th but my opk wasnt dark :shrug: so i dont no. will keep doing opks still it gets dark then just hope for the best. we managed to dtd on the 11th and 12th so that was something good. but as to did i ovulate well i just dont know. im trying my best to just go with the flow and not think about it as much and thats slowly working. 

good luck to you babe...i hope you catch eggy in this hard time :hugs: x


----------



## wishnhoping

HEY EVERYONE,

So my DH ended up in the hospital last week and ended up with removing his gallbladder...I got my +OPK the Friday after his surgery (like the next day) so obviously there has been no BD...kinda bummed to sit out a cycle but just glad hes on the process of healing. BD had gotten hard last few months because heh was in so much pain so hopefully this is it and by next cycle hes ready to go!

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## holywoodmum

wishnhoping said:


> HEY EVERYONE,
> 
> So my DH ended up in the hospital last week and ended up with removing his gallbladder...I got my +OPK the Friday after his surgery (like the next day) so obviously there has been no BD...kinda bummed to sit out a cycle but just glad hes on the process of healing. BD had gotten hard last few months because heh was in so much pain so hopefully this is it and by next cycle hes ready to go!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

Glad his gallbladder is out anyway!! had it been giving him grief for long then? Hope he's on the mend soon :) did you get in any BD before the op?/


----------



## Spunky

babydeabreu said:


> x

Can I give you a weird compliment?

I was searching for real women size bumps a year and a half ago. I saw pics of you and your bump and you looked so glamorous! I have been such a fan of yours! You're one of the reasons I joined BnB. Hope that's not too creepy :haha: 

Your son is absolutely gorgeous! Good Luck ttc next one!


----------



## babydeabreu

> HEY EVERYONE,
> 
> So my DH ended up in the hospital last week and ended up with removing his gallbladder...I got my +OPK the Friday after his surgery (like the next day) so obviously there has been no BD...kinda bummed to sit out a cycle but just glad hes on the process of healing. BD had gotten hard last few months because heh was in so much pain so hopefully this is it and by next cycle hes ready to go!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!

sorry to hear about hubby hun..hope he has a speedy recovery. atleast you guys can now finally hopefully ttc with out any problems :)

look forward to next month as that might be the month for you both :hugs:




Spunky said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> x
> 
> Can I give you a weird compliment?
> 
> I was searching for real women size bumps a year and a half ago. I saw pics of you and your bump and you looked so glamorous! I have been such a fan of yours! You're one of the reasons I joined BnB. Hope that's not too creepy :haha:
> 
> Your son is absolutely gorgeous! Good Luck ttc next one!Click to expand...

hey spunk :)

thanks alot hun... very nice of you. :)

bit strange that my body is easily found on the net though lol :wacko:

hope everything is going well with you x


----------



## wishnhoping

Thank you everyone...he is doing really really well actually!

I am hopeful that this will help with ttc. A lot of the times BD was difficult for him since he was in so much pain so now he cant use that as an excuse! yaay!

heres to next month!!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi wishn. Glad your DH is on the mend. Maybe next ov will be your time!!! Will he be recovered enough by then?
I'm trying my best to relax this month although it looks as though ov is going to be later than usual which is slightly stressful. Better get back to the diet to lose the weight I gained over Christmas!! Started back at the gym last week. Ugh!!
L x


----------



## wishnhoping

hey lalr- I assume by the next time I ov he will be ok...It wont be until mid february or so...but he was asking to bd today so Im pretty sure he feels fine lol

hows everyone?


----------



## LalaR

Hi wishn, I am sure he will have recovered by then!! Sounds like he is well on that road already!.
All good here. Am looking forward to a nice 3 day weekend with DH. Got one standby shift tomorrow but hopefully I won't get called in. OPKs are darkening now and I had an almost positive late morning. Still no smiley but maybe by this evening.... Have been BDing every couple of days this week and it has been more enjoyable than the last few months so maybe trying to relax is working. My friend has referred DH for a SA test just to check everything is ok with him as we are now onto cycle 7. I hope he doesn't need to go!!
How are you?
Hope everyone else is good. Not sure who is left here on this thread now apart from Lyns, wishn, calista and me.
L x


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm still reading here - dying to hear some more of your BFPs!!


----------



## LalaR

Hi Lucy,
I hope we will all be able to join you soon!! Hope you are doing well.
Got my smiley at last this morning. Usually I would get it on CD 11 or 12 with ov no later than CD12 so was worried that I was not going to ov this month. The cramps have started so I am sure that I'm just a couple of days late. Hopefully that will mean my egg is a bit more mature so FXd!!
Just need to get DH into action. Should be ok if his team win but if not it could be tricky!!!
L x


----------



## wishnhoping

lalar- Yay on the smiley face!!!! Hope hubbys team won and you got your BDing in

not much going on here...well lots going on but nothing baby related...dh and i are fighting so Im stressed but itll pass

hugs to everyone...im still WTO (waiting to ovulate)


----------



## LalaR

Haha wishn - big loss in the football but convinced him to BD anyway! Missed yesterday and hoping for tonight again cos temp not up yet. Some cramps today which I hope is it!! One complicating factor - developed thrush (sorry if tmi!). Has ruined my CM so going to dtd anyway with preseed. Hopefully it will still mean I am in the running.
Sorry to hear you and your DH are fighting. We have spells like that too. Hope it passes quickly. L x


----------



## wishnhoping

lol I dont think anything is TMI on BnB we talk about sex, cervical mucus, and all types of stuff that would never be brought up in real life....lol totally fine with it thats why I love you gals :) 

GOOD LUCK TONIGHT! USE LOTS OF PRESEED THAT SHOULD HELP!


----------



## holywoodmum

good luck tonight lala!!


----------



## LalaR

Well, all I can say is - preseed is amazing stuff!! 
I used 4g - double what I have tried before and there was no discomfort at all from the thrush!! I hope that it has kept the swimmers alive long enough to get where thay need to go. Temp back up again today. Not sure what is going on with my chart this cycle. I hope that I have actually ov'd now.


----------



## wishnhoping

Sounds promising!!! :)


----------



## lola_90

Hey everyone :flower:

Hope everyone is doing well in their cycle!

I had my first scan today, am exactly seven weeks, baby was perfect, best moment of my life. Heart was beating away and everything looked great! Didn't get a pic though as the sonographer said that she won't as it is so small! So that was a bit annoying but apart from that everything went well. So happy

Next scan isn't until the 5th of march, so baby will be 12w+6days then! so will def post a pic then

Take care and good luck for this cycle :dust:

:flower: x


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Well, all I can say is - preseed is amazing stuff!!
> I used 4g - double what I have tried before and there was no discomfort at all from the thrush!! I hope that it has kept the swimmers alive long enough to get where thay need to go. Temp back up again today. Not sure what is going on with my chart this cycle. I hope that I have actually ov'd now.


hope u have o'd hun...such a long frustrating thing. sounds like the preseed is good tho, hope its working :thumbup: 

:hugs:


lola_90 said:


> Hey everyone :flower:
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well in their cycle!
> 
> I had my first scan today, am exactly seven weeks, baby was perfect, best moment of my life. Heart was beating away and everything looked great! Didn't get a pic though as the sonographer said that she won't as it is so small! So that was a bit annoying but apart from that everything went well. So happy
> 
> Next scan isn't until the 5th of march, so baby will be 12w+6days then! so will def post a pic then
> 
> Take care and good luck for this cycle :dust:
> 
> :flower: x

oh how exciting, not that long to go :)

how have u been feeling? 

hope u put a pump pic up soon :) xx


----------



## lola_90

Thanks :)

Feeling really rough at the moment, feeling nauseous constantly, throwing up all the time!

No bump as to speak of yet, will upload when i do :flower:

x


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala, hope the preseed does the trick!!
Lola, great news on scan - mine is 14 Feb, at 11 weeks :)
Lyns, how are you hun?


----------



## babydeabreu

i'm good thanks lucy. 

currently 14dpo..no sign of af...so either another long arse cycle or she will arrive tomorrow. 

how have u been getting on? 


lola - cant wait wont be long now x


----------



## holywoodmum

I'm shattered! So tiring being at home with two girls and no hubby and 8 weeks pg!


----------



## holywoodmum

not that i'd change it!


----------



## LalaR

Hey Lucy, good to hear from you. Glad that everything is ok. How long before your big move? You must be missing your hubby. L x


----------



## babydeabreu

Aww that does sound abit much. When will u see hubby next? 

Here's a big hug xxxx


----------



## LalaR

How are you lyns? Any news yet? Is AF late now and are you testing? Hope your oh is getting better. L x


----------



## holywoodmum

it is hard work, but that's 4 weeks nearly done now! he was home a week and a half ago, and this weekend coming :)


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> How are you lyns? Any news yet? Is AF late now and are you testing? Hope your oh is getting better. L x

hey hun, thanks for asking :)

yup af is late was due yesterday, did an opk and it was darker than it should be..so maybe i will ovulate late again :dohh: had some watery cm this morning, but no sign of af. will be testing in couple of days if still a no show xx




holywoodmum said:


> it is hard work, but that's 4 weeks nearly done now! he was home a week and a half ago, and this weekend coming :)

oh thats good, bet your counting down the days to see him :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

babydeabreu said:


> LalaR said:
> 
> 
> How are you lyns? Any news yet? Is AF late now and are you testing? Hope your oh is getting better. L x
> 
> hey hun, thanks for asking :)
> 
> yup af is late was due yesterday, did an opk and it was darker than it should be..so maybe i will ovulate late again :dohh: had some watery cm this morning, but no sign of af. will be testing in couple of days if still a no show xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> holywoodmum said:
> 
> 
> it is hard work, but that's 4 weeks nearly done now! he was home a week and a half ago, and this weekend coming :)Click to expand...
> 
> oh thats good, bet your counting down the days to see him :hugs:Click to expand...


I hope that the darker OPKs mean that you have hcg rather than LH!! I've heard that they can show positive when you are pregnant!! Good luck. 

I have another week to go - only 6dpo and AF not due until next Friday. Aaaaagh it is dragging! At least the bad cramp went away and I am back to my usual 2ww symptoms. Don't think this is my month so trying to get on with my life as best i can.
Hope everyone has a nice weekend.
L x


----------



## babydeabreu

tested this morning girls and got bfn..so looks like the opk is gearing up to ovulate. looks like i ovulate late every month so far now :(

anywayz..will not test again now untill late next week.

good luck lalar, got my fingers crossed for you :)

hope u all have a good weekend xx


----------



## LalaR

Hi girls,
This 2ww is dragging so much. Now 10dpo. Tested yesterday (why oh why oh why!) and BFN. Not unexpected really. Chart still shows climing temp so not feeling totally out yet. Boobs have been sore today which is unusual for me pre-AF. if things go along the usual route I should start spotting tomorrow night. I so so hope I don't.
How is everyone else doing?
L x


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i hope af doesnt show for you hun..sore boobs is always a good sign. lets hope you get more and more sign along with no spotting and no af :)


afm...well im still waiting, im now cd41, i think i ovulate around the 12th and then again late with in the last couple of days :shrug: not sure as my opks havent got completely dark this cycle :shrug:

so its going to be another long arse cycle foe me :nope: :dohh: :wacko: :cry:


----------



## LalaR

That sucks!!
Have you been to see the GP about your long cycles? Maybe you should have bloods to see if you are ovulating when you think.


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> That sucks!!
> Have you been to see the GP about your long cycles? Maybe you should have bloods to see if you are ovulating when you think.

i shall go the docs when af arrives hun. :thumbup:

so deflated and confused with these last two cycles...really put out :wacko: 

by the looks of things im not ovulating?? x


----------



## LalaR

Maybe it has just been the stress of Pete being ill. Hopefully it will all get back to normal soon.
Do you temp? - i can't remember. That would give you more information.


----------



## babydeabreu

don't bother with it no more hun..temp just doesnt help me. if i do it early morning wake up with the alarm..just always up and down. pluss it just added to the stress of ttc so just gave up!! 

if af arrives i shall just go docs and get some answers xx


----------



## lola_90

babydeabreu said:


> don't bother with it no more hun..temp just doesnt help me. if i do it early morning wake up with the alarm..just always up and down. pluss it just added to the stress of ttc so just gave up!!
> 
> if af arrives i shall just go docs and get some answers xx

Hopefully it will turn into a :bfp: 

See your doctor and see if they will measure your hormones throughout the month, maybe that will shed some light?

Hope everyone is okay :flower:

x


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala, that sounds promising! I got BFN at 9dpo, then managed to hold off testing a few days, and BAM bfp at 12dpo!
Lyns, that long cycle thing is weird, I'd definitely ask you doc about that - get some reassurance you are ovulating if nothing else x


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks. thats all i want to know. doing all this making sure i bed just to catch an egg that isnt there!! i just hope that nothing is wrong with me xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Babydea - I hope the doctors can get you some quick answers, long cycles are such a pain in the arse!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wishnhoping

the witch just left town so gearing up to O sometime near V-day...hope I can use that as an excuse th get the hubby to BD...hes also started taking fertility blend 

We were told post surgery he may have trouble ttc but we never followed up on it but (TMI WARNING) he said he masterbated after not doing anything for ahilw and almost nothing came out...so i figured some vitamins might not hurt


----------



## lola_90

Hun I am sure everything is fine! Don't panic, you have a son and I am sure you will be pregnant soon!

It took me nine months, how long have you been trying for again?

Keep positive :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
I am in the need of some calming advice. I purposely did not poas first thing this morning as my temp had dipped a little bit and I thought that I woud wait and see if af arrives tomorrow. Anyway, at work mid morning I needed a wee and thought, what the heck. I used one of the non-sensitive NHS cheapies and checked it after 5 minutes - BFN. 2 hours later I was putting some stuff in the bin and there is a second line. I have never seen an evap on the NHS tests before. I am starting to feel anxious already - memories of the MC are flooding back.
Might need to go and get a frer - not sure if I should still wait until morning.
Help!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh lala!! you didn't check it all between 5 mins and 2 hours? those cheapies need a full ten mins to confirm negative... you never know, it could have changed between 5 and 10 mins and you didn't see ! Or it could just be an evap - only another test will tell...
can you make yourself wait til tomorrow? if you can you will get a far more definitive result... good luck!!


----------



## LalaR

holywoodmum said:


> Oh lala!! you didn't check it all between 5 mins and 2 hours? those cheapies need a full ten mins to confirm negative... you never know, it could have changed between 5 and 10 mins and you didn't see ! Or it could just be an evap - only another test will tell...
> can you make yourself wait til tomorrow? if you can you will get a far more definitive result... good luck!!

No - I threw it in the bin after 5 minutes as something came up and I didn't want anyone to see the test. it wasnt until I went to put something else in the bin that I saw it. I used the same batch of tests for a couple of patients this morning and no evaps on their tests 2h later! I will wait until tomorrow now as my wee is really dilute. I am having mixed symptoms - some nausea and breast discomfort but also my low tummy feels like AF could start any time now. I really just want to know......
Thanks Lucy,:hugs:
L x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey ladies she showed fully this morning so I'm now cd1 on to the next month xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Lola I've been trying properly since September 2011. I was trying before that but I was fully breastfeeding so it was going against me. So I've been trying properly since sept so that 5 mOnths xx


----------



## wishnhoping

I am with babydea- Actively trying since September but NTNP since May 2011...

Lalar- sounds promising asa POASholic I would pee every day until AF....but "reasonable" people would get a frer and wait until the next moring! Fingers crossed for yu that this is it

im on cd5


----------



## holywoodmum

oooh, must be so tempting with tests available all the time! Did you get a frer?
Lyns, really hope Feb is your month :)
and you wishn... good things come to those who wait...


----------



## lola_90

Ladies i am sure it will happen soon :flower:

85% of people who are actively trying get pregnant within one year!!!!! That always made me feel better when i was down about it!

:flower:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Lala I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's the start of your BFP, good luck.

Babydea - I hope February is your month x


----------



## LalaR

Lyns,
We have been trying since August 2011 so not too different to you guys. I am sure that it will be your turn soon. It is good that AF arrived for you so you can start afresh. I would ask your GP for some bloods to see if you are ovulating - especially with the increase in your cycle length. Good luck.

Wishn - I hope this month is the one for you too. We could all be bump buddies together!

I didn't manage to get a FRER last night - nowhere was open by the time I finished work and I didn't want to have to drive 15mins into the city for the supermarket. I tested this morning with another NHS cheapie and there is the very faintest of lines which appeared at about the 10 minute mark. Looks like I am testing again tomorrow!! Still no spotting or AF which is promising as I usually spot the 2 days before AF and AF was due today. I haven't told DH yet - better to wait for a proper positive! He keeps asking when it will be time to test so I said Sunday!!
Please keep your fingers crossed for me.


----------



## wishnhoping

eekk lalar! HOW EXCITING! U are such a patient woman I would have been driving all over town looking for a frer! I can not wait to see your post tomorrow!!!!! fingers crossed for you!!!!


----------



## LalaR

Not much I can do when working full time and living and working quite rurally. I have now got a couple of internet cheapies which I think read 10miu and will take home another NHS test. If still no answer tomorrow will be going into town and will get a frer for Sunday.
Feeling quite nauseous today and off food a bit - just like just before my BFP when I MCd. Please God let this be a nice sticky bean!


----------



## wishnhoping

argh I understand the difficulty of getting tests...I hope you post as soon as you hear...Ill be anxiously waiting! good luck hon


----------



## wishnhoping

ps- if you do buy a frer tomorrow and other tests are showing apperances of a bfp you should be able to use the frer in the afternoon and still get a bfp...but of course fmu is always better


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies,
Some not so good news here today. Positive test again yesterday morning then the spotting started. Did a frer in the afternoon - BFN. Again BFN this morning and I can feel that AF is about to start properly. My LP has never lasted longer than 13 days so 15 or 16 is definitely out of the ordinary. I think this has been a chemical pregnancy. Absolutely gutted! Had a rubbish time yesterday with DH saying that I must be doing something wrong if this keeps happening. Think I have managed to get through to him but he is now in denial saying that the positive tests must have been wrong and it was just another unsuccessful cycle. Sorry to get all of your hopes up for me. You have all been so supportive.
Good luck to you all.
L x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Lala I am so sorry, a chemical is a horrible thing to go through. It's probably just easier for your OH to pretend that it wasn't real, it will be his way of coping. It isn't any ones fault, these things unfortunately just happen, I know that doesn't make it any easier when you're going through it. Send you lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

oh sorry lalar! ...i hope your ok. i had a chemical couple of months ago....not a nice feeling!

give Hubby sometime on he's own he needs to realise what things he said. it's no ones thought its just an unfortunate thing that happeneds. he cant blame you, you are not doing anything wrong. 

please dont feel allown. we are here for you regardless ok? 

hope next month will be a much better month for you 

sending u a big :hugs: xx


----------



## wishnhoping

oh lalar im so sorry :( really thought this was it for you....from what i have read a lot of women get their bfps the month fter their chemicals...its like the body is ready or something not sure but I hope you dont have to wait much longer

lots of hugs your way


----------



## LalaR

Thanks everyone. I have had a couple of days feeling sorry for myself but now have a plan of action in place. We have decided to bite the bullet and ask for a referral to see a FS privately. Our local NHS have just changed the rules and will only accept referrals for women who have been trying for over a year or who are over 38. The thing is, they will only give treatment to the under 39s and they have a 6-9 month wait to be seen. It just doesn't add up for me as by the time I can be seen I will only have a year before the treatment cut off age. DH has come round and we are in it together. Hopefully I will get my BFP before all of that is needed but it feels better having a plan to work to.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

I have really wacky cycles, good idea to visit the GP, fx xx


----------



## LalaR

Lyns, I love the new photo!


----------



## holywoodmum

aw lala, sorry hun. how insensitive of your dh to say that - glad he's onside with you now :) which would come first for you, you turn 38, or you've been ttc one year?


----------



## LalaR

I just turned 36 - been ttc for 6 months now. Don't want to wait too long though as mum started menopause at 38. Problem is that we can't get NHS referral until I am 36y 7m (ttc 1year) then would need to wait 9 months before being seen making me 37y 4m. With all the tests then waiting list for treatments that makes me too old straight off.
DH has come round now so things are better. I think I am happier having a plan!
How are things with you? When do you move to Germany?


----------



## babydeabreu

Lalar could you not tell a White lie and say youve been trying for longer? 

That way you might get seen earlier xx


----------



## LalaR

I suggested to DH that we should do that but he is really old fashioned and doesn't want anyone to think we were trying before the wedding. I was having my mid luteal bloods checked every second month all of last year so the evidence is there to support us trying earlier than we were.


----------



## LalaR

Right! My body is seriously messing with my head. Having had pos tests on Thu and Fri but then neg on Sat and Sun then bleeding Mon and Tues. The bleeding just suddenly switched off last night after only 36h. I thought I would do a test today as my BBT has only dipped below coverline for 1 day on Monday. The test was the most positive it has been - coming up within 2 minutes or less and not even with fmu. I feel so confused. I know that it is probably just residual hcg but my heart wants this so bad.


----------



## LalaR

Here is a pic taken after 10mins
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## babydeabreu

ohh could the bleed just be IB? was the bleed heavy/light?


cost that is a defo pregnant hun!!

think you need to make a trip to the doctors xx


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG.....Lalar I have no clue what is going on but it if it was a chemical then you wouldnt have built up enough HCG to have residual...at least I dont think so...thats def a BFP! I would get to a doctor ASAP though just to get this checked out since you had the bfp then bfns...I think you got your bfp but should check to make sure all is in order.

Please keep us informed!!! hugs


----------



## wishnhoping

also since you have had a mc in the past they should take you in immeidetly ...please go to the doctor....sorry to keep talking just want everything to work out


----------



## babydeabreu

i agree, if it was a chemical it wouldnt be like that!! to get a line that dark couple of days after chemical im sure is a sign that there is a little bambino inside growing. 

i'm praying that this is the case hun, so you and hubby can enjoy baby with out the need to seek help any further xxx

ring doctors xx


----------



## babydeabreu

wishnhoping said:


> also since you have had a mc in the past they should take you in immeidetly ...please go to the doctor....sorry to keep talking just want everything to work out

haha me too, its all good to worrie and keep going on...well i think :wacko:


----------



## LalaR

Thanks ladies,
The bleed was like normal AF flow with a couple of tiny clots but lasted less than 2 days which is very odd.
I contacted my GP who said to wait a week then test again. If it is still positive they will check my bloods. All this waiting is driving me crazy!


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i bet!! good one on speaking to the docs. and yeah getting a bleed for two days is strange....

i think you should test again monday, hopefully that line will be even darker by then :) xx


----------



## LalaR

Who are they trying to kid - knowing me I will be testing every second day (unless it all goes negative again) !!!


----------



## babydeabreu

haha truth be told if i were you i'd be testing everday too lol

really hope it gets darker for you hun :) xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

OMG, praying it gets darker for you Lala. I will be keeping everything tightly crossed for you xx

Oh and I agree with everything everyone else said, very strange to get a darker line after a chemical, not heard of it happening before.


----------



## wishnhoping

lalar- I am going stir crazy just reading this, so I cant imagine how aful the wait is for you! Id def be testing every day too! I assume that your doctor is aware of your history? Just asking because Ive made a few friends on BnB who have had a loss and they were told to come in immedietly for blood work following any type of bfp...I am really hopeful this is it for you and you wont need to see that fs after all! Please please keep us posted and Ill be praying for you hun


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh my goodness Lala! That looks so positive! I can't imagine waiting for a week now... I really hope this is it for you! (And I totally understand your reasons for going private for fertility treatment!)


----------



## holywoodmum

just a wee request here... a friend is fundraising manager for a arthritis research Uk and they are in a competition to win £10000 for their charity - can you click on the link and like his "rap" please!!
https://rap.findaproperty.com/rap-competition-entry/david-fisher-orange-rapper!/


----------



## LalaR

wishnhoping said:


> lalar- I am going stir crazy just reading this, so I cant imagine how aful the wait is for you! Id def be testing every day too! I assume that your doctor is aware of your history? Just asking because Ive made a few friends on BnB who have had a loss and they were told to come in immedietly for blood work following any type of bfp...I am really hopeful this is it for you and you wont need to see that fs after all! Please please keep us posted and Ill be praying for you hun

I only wish it was possible here but we are stuck with NHS constraints. I could just do the bloods myself and send them to the lab but my GP might get a bit annoyed when they get the results without knowing where they came from!! I will poas again Friday definitely and consider bloods then if it is still positive. Spotting started again so feeling in limbo. Thanks for your prayers. I only hope God is ready to let us have our baby.


----------



## LalaR

Just tested again - positive within 2 minutes so did a digi and it says pregnant 1-2. Not getting hopes up yet as spotting continues and digi should be reading more than 1-2. Temp went up a bit again this morning and is still above coverline.
I told DH last night and he is so blasee about it. He says I should just believe that I am pregnant until I test next week. Still feel I need to protect myself though.

How is everyone else keeping? Any excitement anywhere?


----------



## holywoodmum

A pos on a digi is great! maybe you ov later than you thought? Or released two eggs this month, and caught the second one? Wow, how exciting though. It is very hard I suppose I am not in your situation so I can only imagine how you feel! I'd be so tempted to send the bloods myself, and face the consequences after!


----------



## babydeabreu

i agree with lucy, maybe you got 2 eggs and court the other one later on and the blood is from the other egg?

but definitely test again next week...if still good then go doctos to get a check over.

but so far its looking good hun xx


----------



## wishnhoping

sounds good!!!! I dont know what the NHS is but I assume thats some kind of insurance thing? Sorry im in the US

Can you go to an ER and tell them you got a positive HPT a few days ago but are suddenly bleeding and you are concerned? Maybe they would do bloods there? thats prob what i would do if my doctor made me wait another week hehe

nothing much going on here...still waiting to ovulate. I should get a positive OPK within the next 3 days so started our bding this morning...used pressed and softcups...I cant take much more of this ttc crap so I hope and pray to god this is our month


----------



## LalaR

Good luck wishn,
I used preseed for the first time this cycle and think that may have helped. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you.

Over here we have our health care provided by the government and treatment is free although paid for by our taxes. It means that we have limitations on what we can get and when we can get it as there are waiting lists etc. The ER over here is just for accidents and life threatening emergencies. Otherwise they send you away. 
I work in a primary care centre so think I will get my bloods sent tomorrow and face the anger of my GP if it comes to that. (My GP is at a different place)


----------



## lola_90

Lala - just caught up! really hope this turns out to be all okay :flower:

Good luck and lets hope this bean is sticky :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Wishn, hope the preseed and softcups work well for you - I've heard nothing but good reports...
Lala, go for it with the bloods! FX for you - how long will it take to get the results?


----------



## LalaR

holywoodmum said:


> Wishn, hope the preseed and softcups work well for you - I've heard nothing but good reports...
> Lala, go for it with the bloods! FX for you - how long will it take to get the results?

Hi Lucy,
Had a chat with one of my colleagues and he said he would do the bloods it were him and he has offered to chase the results for me so I don't need to go through my GP. I really hope that they will be back by the time we finish tomorrow evening but if not it might be Monday morning. Unless tomorrows result is awful or the urine test is negative again I will repeat the hcg on Monday.:help:
Spotting is settling now. Sorry if TMI but not even been enough to reach a pad since Wednesday and almost empty tampon Tuesday evening/night so this is definitely less bleeding than my normal period, although lasting just as long. I really really am hoping and praying that the little bean has just caught a blood vessel when bedding in or that it is decidual bleeding. I am feeling really bloated still and had a dragging sensation in my pelvis this afternoon.
Trying to keep upbeat but it is hard. One of my close friends gave birth this morning and I am excited for her but a bit jealous too.


----------



## wishnhoping

got another + OPK today on the digi so should O either late today or tomororw morning? 

Dunno but we BD yesterday and today....not sure if I can get hubby to get one more session in


----------



## LalaR

You seem to be covered already wishn but maybe another BD in the morning????

Latest news from me - urine test still positive today and temp on its way up again and still well above coverline. HCG level today is 54. Looking at my chart I could be anything between 20dpo and 16dpo as I had 2 opk peaks and an even later cbfm peak. The range for 5 weeks pregnant is above 18 so I need to have another test on Monday to see if it is rising. Feeling much calmer today even though I still don't really know what is happening. Hoping that the little bean has decided to stick. Plenty rest planned for me even though I have to work both mornings this weekend!


----------



## wishnhoping

Thats fantastic news Lalar!!!! Try to relax and enjoy!


----------



## holywoodmum

Wishn, did you manage another wee bd?!
Lala, 54 means you are pregnant or have been, and I would have thought if it was a chemical it would be lower than that that again already... wow! So on Monday you'll know for sure! I'm sure you're glad you decided to just do the bloods :happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Hi Lucy,
I am glad in a way but it has been a difficult weekend not knowing what is happening for sure. I think it has been a loss as my test today was fainter but who knows!! I am feeling quite nauseous and weeing loads this morning but that could just be nerves I suppose. I can't wait until tomorrow evening to know what my result is.
Looking at the positives - at least there is now hard and fast proof of a pregnancy in my files so if I get another chemical I will definitely get investigated.
L x


----------



## lola_90

Good luck for today lala :)

Hope everything works out :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Bloods sent and now waiting for the results. Brown spotting again so 80% sure my bean is now an angel.:cry:


----------



## LalaR

Results back and I definitely have another angel. Hcg down to only 31 today. Now not entirely sure where my cycle is as I had a bleed last week. I assume I just need to wait for my next period and start again. Fingers crossed for March!


----------



## wishnhoping

Im so sorry lalar :( big hugs...


----------



## LalaR

Thanks wishn, 2 chemicals in and I am starting to expect every bfp will end like this. Now home to break the news to DH and enjoy our 6 month wedding anniversary.


----------



## babydeabreu

So sorry hun that much be soo hard on you both! 

Hope next month is a much better month for you. 

Big hugs xx


----------



## myvirgoways

LalaR said:


> Thanks wishn, 2 chemicals in and I am starting to expect every bfp will end like this. Now home to break the news to DH and enjoy our 6 month wedding anniversary.

So sorry Lala! I had a chemical between Christmas and New Years. It's so heartbreaking to hear the numbers have decreased instead of increasing. It makes it feel like it is so close but so far away. You will get your sticky bean, keep trying!!! :hugs:


----------



## LalaR

So ladies - any nice news?
Thank you for all your support over the last week or two. You have all been great.
L x


----------



## lola_90

Oh Lala, i am so sorry, :hug: 

Don't give up hope, i am sure everything will be okay 

:flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala :hugs: so sorry to hear that hun


----------



## holywoodmum

I had my scan today, hope you don't mind me sharing the pic with you all
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0295.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydeabreu

Awww Lucy the scan is just beautiful &#58392;&#57606;. You must be over the moon with joy and excitement. Hope u and hubby are doing good :) 

Lala. Hope your doing ok Hun, sending you big hugs xx


----------



## LalaR

What a brilliant picture Lucy. I hope all is well with you all. 

I'm doing ok. Just can't wait to have my bleed so I can start a new cycle. Temp is up again so I think I still have a few days at least to wait. Nausea at least is settling tho still exhausted. Who would have thought pregnancy symptoms would start so early. DH was v sweet and cooked me a lovely valentine dinner then whisked me off to a nice hotel for the night so we could both relax.


----------



## LalaR

.


----------



## holywoodmum

Thanks guys! 

Lala, glad your DH is taking care of you. Apparently the laptop DH bought for my birthday (which I got a month late this weekend, as we hadn't decided on one...) was my valentine's present too! And any number of other future gift giving occasions it would seem! (so that'll be Mothers' Day too!)


----------



## wishnhoping

beautiful scan! cant believe it looks like a baby already seems just last week you found out you were preggo! congrats!


----------



## LalaR

holywoodmum said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Lala, glad your DH is taking care of you. Apparently the laptop DH bought for my birthday (which I got a month late this weekend, as we hadn't decided on one...) was my valentine's present too! And any number of other future gift giving occasions it would seem! (so that'll be Mothers' Day too!)

Oh dear, men have no idea really do they? At least a laptop is a great present.

I am still in limbo waiting for my bleed so I can start again. Had some bad news about possible FS referrals. The local rules have changed and so I have to lose 2 1/2 stone before they will accept any referral. I put on 3st in the past 6 months since MC no1 as I was feeling low and bingeing on chocolate so now need to get it off again ASAP.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hmmm, have you done slimming world before? I've always found it really good! Does that apply even to private referrals?


----------



## wishnhoping

ugh beentrying to lose weight while ttc too and its been impossible...i get so worked up and stressed that i binge on food...have put on load of weight while ttc too


good luck! let us know if you need any help


----------



## LalaR

Weight loss is so difficult whilst ttc! I get down every month when af arrives or something goes wrong and want sweet things.
Back to healthy eating and exercise again so hopefully I can get the weight off quickly. It was a bit of a blow as we were going to ask for a private referral if there was nothing by the end of march. The consultants are the same here for both NHS and private so I assume they still want the weight loss first. If I can get at least 1 1/2 stone off I might ask the private hospital and see. Ugh I hate feeling hungry!


----------



## calista20

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't been on in a while. I've been so discouraged as each month passes and not getting pregnant and I just went offline for a bit. I'm getting worried that something might be wrong since we have perfect timing and I'm clearly ovulating and my luteul phase is a nice 14 days. I just don't get why it's not happening. This will be our 6 month trying and I'm set to ovulate around wednesday but it's hard putting all this effort in and getting dissapointed every time :( 

Sorry for the rant...just sad that something we want so badly isn't happening. With my first two it only took a couple months.

Lala...i'm so sorry for your angel baby! *big hugs*


----------



## wishnhoping

Welcome back Calista...trust me I feel the same way...I am going into 6 months of actively trying but have been NTNP for 10 months...its so dishartening ot see that BFN sometimes I wonder if I can go on...but then I picutre the little miracle at the end and its most def worth all this heartache and trying times...Good luck and keep at it ..IT WILL HAPPEN

HUGS


----------



## holywoodmum

aw calista, sorry hun. I know it's such an individual thing, but I never focused too much on OV date, and just DTD every other day from period ending to starting again... seemed to work for us!


----------



## calista20

Thanks, ladies! 

I'm a worryer by nature. lol This is a first for my hubby so I'm overly anxious to give him one of his own. Especially knowing how amazing he is with my two boys. I'm 34 right now turning 35 in October and the age thing is in the back of my mind. Im just really hoping it happens soon.

At least on the plus side, hubby and I just built a new house and we finally got our home gym finished and since january I've lost 11 pounds and only have 9 more to go to hit my happy 120 pound weight. *sigh* I'd still love a baby belly though. lol


----------



## LalaR

Hi calista, welcome back. TTC is so frustrating sometimes isn't it?! Just keep positive and keep trying. My positive this month was after a cycle where I had no idea when ov was going to come so we just kept BDing. I also tried preseed for the first time. Sadly the bean did not hang around and though I am sad I know it is possible. 6 months isn't really that long and 34 isn't that old so I am sure it will happen for you soon.


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies, I hope that you are all well. Any news on the testing front wishn, Lyns or Calista?
I hope you all have February successes.
I am having an odd day. I got my repeat hcg result from yesterday and although it definitely confirms my bean is not viable it seems that it has been hanging about just to cause a little trouble. The levels went up again to 69 this time. The midwife I spoke to this morning said that their concern is about an ectopic so I am having more bloods tomorrow and if they have not dropped I have to go on friday for a scan. On a positive note I think AF has finally arrived so hopefully the levels should be dropping now! I am going to officially call today CD1. About time!!! This last cycle has been double my normal length.


----------



## holywoodmum

That's strange that the levels would go up again - I didn't know that could happen with an ectopic - I hope not for your sake. Let's hope AF sorts it out for you xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hey ladies..how we all doing? 

i got my first positive opks last night..first time in over 2 months. due to my shit cycles ive finally got a positive. woohooo...just gotta hope and pray that my body will release come eggys :)

larlar - what times the scan hun? i hope your doing ok chick xx

lucy - wow 12 weeks, where is the time going? how u been? seen hubby lately? hope you guys are doing good xx

calista - sorry things are not going to plan. keep trying babe it will happen, hope you do get your bfp soon :)

wishing - what sorts of things you doing to help you lose weight?


----------



## calista20

Hey ladies,

Just got the results from my physical yesterday and it shows that my thyroid levels are super high. Doctors like to see it at a 1 and mine are currently 42 which the dr said would make getting pregnant near impossible. I have always had an issue with my thyroid and have been on synthroid since I was a teenager so i'm not sure why it's gone so out of whack but hopefully seeing my endocrinologist soon will get me back on track. Just sucks that I've wasted all these cycles trying BUT at least I have something to fix and once it gets in the good range can hope to fall preggo soon. In researching I also found out that a low bbt below 36.5 pre-o is a big indicator of hypothyroidism. Mine are consistantly lower than that. I'm excited to get this figured out.

Babyd so excited for your positive opk's. I should be ovulating today or tomorrow but definitely not holding out any hope that this month will be it with my levels being so high.


----------



## babydeabreu

oh thats good that you have found this out...with knowing this, this should put you right back on track :)

lets hope it happeneds very soon. hopefully you will ovulate in the next couple of days so you can join me in the tww xxx


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys,
Lyns - I am so glad that your body seems to have settled down again. I hope you manage to catch that eggy this month!
Callista - so annoying for you that you have been trying for so long without knowing your thyroid was so underactive. At least it is easily sorted out. I hope that you can start back ttc properly soon.
I was perhaps hasty in declaring AF's arrival as back to spotting today from light flow yesterday. Bloods again this morning and waiting for the results. If they are still high I need to contact EPAC in the morning and they will hopefully fit me in at some point tomorrow. I am getting so fed up of this now.
L x


----------



## calista20

Thanks Lala,

Our bodies definitely do weird things sometimes. Hoping for you that it's not an eptopic but still sucks that it has to happen. Are the dr's giving you any clue as to why you're miscarrying?

I talked with my the receptionist at my endocrinologists office I was referred to and after some sweet talk on my part I got her to give me a March 6th cancellation appointment otherwise I would have had to wait til JUNE!!! Holy heck! Should just need to up my meds but I'm also worried about my prolactin and progesterin levels so I'll ask for them to check it out as well.

I'm ovulating today too by the looks of things so I don't know whether to give it a go or just forget it for this month???

Babyd...how's hubby doing?


----------



## holywoodmum

Calista, I've been v lucky with my thyroid, it has not needed meds changed in several years, and was the same throughout last pregnancy - I'm hoping it is the same this time. How about NTNP until you see the endochrine doc - 6 March isn't too long!
Lala, how strange with the spotting, any results back yet?
Lyns, :happydance: for OV! 
DH is back this weekend :) And he's found us somewhere to live - signing the contract tonight!


----------



## LalaR

Just go for it Calista!! No harm done is there? Has your GP upped your meds before your appointment?
Thanks everyone for the support. Bloods dipped again to 47 today so no scan tomorrow and more bloods next week if the preg test is still positive. I suppose at that level I won't necessarily have AF yet but the cramps definitely feel like it. No reasons for my 2 miscarriages suggested. I have just been told that it is one of those things. I am not allowed any tests on the NHS until I have another loss and have lost weight. I still plan to ask for a private referral in a few months when I am down a little bit of weight.
That was interesting about the low BBT readings as mine is often below 36.5 at some point pre-ov.
Good luck with the BDing in the next day or two.
Glad your DH has found a place for you all to live Lucy - exciting!! Will you take all of your furniture etc?


----------



## holywoodmum

have you had your thyroid function tested lala?


----------



## LalaR

Not for a while. Had it done a couple of years ago and it was ok then.


----------



## LalaR

Hey Lyns, How are you doing? Are you near to your test date? Not heard from you in a while.
L x


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Hey Lyns, How are you doing? Are you near to your test date? Not heard from you in a while.
> L x

hey sweet, im currently 5dpo. yesterday i got what looks like another positive opk and maybe a super doper faint line on ic hpt but im not sure if that was my eyes of wishful thinking or a silly evap line as i always get them.

-https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/5136758d.jpg



im only 5 dpo soo way way to early i know :dohh: but you know how it is lol

well obviously test again later to keep my fix up lol 


how are u doing hun? 


calista20 - what causes your thyroid levels to go super high hun? can or will they give you something to bring it down? 

hubby is fine thanks for asking :) he has been up an down this month so i real hard one..but he has been trying so hard to bed 4 times this month around o time..even yesterday he cracked on through it. just he's skin was megga megga itchy afterwards from being to hot. :wacko: but hes doing better thats the main thing :hugs:

lucy - thats great news, congrats on the new home and seeing hubby, bet you cant wait to see him xx


----------



## LalaR

Wow lyns, I can almost see a faint line on that hpt!! Glad you ovd eventually and got some decent bd'ing in. I really hope that this is it for you. It can't eeasy with pete's skin problems.
I'm ok. I think I have got over February's disappointment and feel ready to move on to trying for a march BFP. I am now cd8 and think my body is gearing up to ov. I started my opks today and started BDing last night. Not sure when I will ov after the mc but it could be this weekend. Just waiting for more preseed to arrive as I think that helped last month. Also started B6 to make my lp longer and stabilise my hormones. 

Looking forward to seeing your BFP develop. Good luck and lots of dust your way. L x


----------



## LalaR

Oops - double post! Stupid phone.


----------



## babydeabreu

oh no not you as well lalar lol there isa no line i have been looking and looking so much my eyes hurt lol wishful thinking..its your eyes your eyes im telling you lol im only 5 dpo soooo got ages yet. but thanks for praying for me :)


its going to feel had after a mc hun...but you will get there....hopefully you will catch eggy straight away. if preseed helped you last time i'll be hoping it will help you this time round.

glad that your feeling alot better. always good to know. let the count down to o begin xxx


----------



## LalaR

I could have sworn I saw something - maybe just the antibody strip I suppose. You can implant as early as 4dpo but I suppose a test would not be positive before 7dpo. This is such a good time though - you know that you have ov'd and the hope is still high but the nervousness has not kicked in too much. Enjoy!!
I hope we do catch the next eggy - people say that women are more fertile the 2 months after a MC so here's hoping. Fingers crossed we get to be bump buddies together. A baby in time for Christmas would be amazing.


----------



## holywoodmum

I thought I could see a line too Lyns...
Lala, FX for your March BFP!


----------



## babydeabreu

i hope so ladies...trying my hardest not to get my hopes up. i just went back and looked at the ic i did earlier and there is a dried up faint line..but i no that doesnt count..why did u make me go look damn u lol 

hope tomorrow there is more good signs xx

thanks for the love ladies xx


----------



## LalaR

Any news today Lyns? Hope that line is darker. Are you sure when you ov'd? Maybe you could be further on than you think.
L x


----------



## calista20

I think I saw a line, girly and I saw in the march thread you posted some from today and there is definitely a line on that one!!!

Are you positive on o date? Maybe you're a little further ahead?? Wow, double crossing everything for you!!! 
And glad to hear hubby is doing better :)

AFM I'm also 6dpo but I'm almost positive there's no chance of BFP so I'm just checking in on everyone else. I go see my endocrinologist on the 6th so hopefully he'll up my Thyroid meds and the level will even out soon. No clue why the levels jumped.


----------



## babydeabreu

yep defo ovulated on the 24th. was the only coupple of days i got opks and only time i was able to have nookie. so defo cant get that wrong lol 1000% sure :)

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/ee2f9265.jpg

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC05369-1.jpg


----------



## LalaR

Maybe just an early implanter!! Not many of us going to be left without our BFPs now! 
My OPK was definitely darker today than yesterday so I am hoping for Ov this weekend. This was the first day my HPT has been negative so I am sure that my cycles are getting back to normal. Yay!


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Maybe just an early implanter!! Not many of us going to be left without our BFPs now!
> My OPK was definitely darker today than yesterday so I am hoping for Ov this weekend. This was the first day my HPT has been negative so I am sure that my cycles are getting back to normal. Yay!

fantastic. hope you catch eggy this weekend hun sending baby dust to you xx


----------



## calista20

I think it's just you and me lala that are waiting on our bfp's! :shrug:


----------



## LalaR

calista20 said:


> I think it's just you and me lala that are waiting on our bfp's! :shrug:

I think wishn is still with us too! A lucky thread though if so many of us have a BFP so far. I'm sure we won't be far behind - once you get your thyroid sorted out. Has your GP not adjusted your dose by now?:wacko:


----------



## calista20

no not yet. I got referred to a specialist but my appointment isn't until the 6th. I'm sure he'll be able to figure out something!

Ahhh forgot about wishin! At least we're next in line. lol


----------



## holywoodmum

Calista, hope you can get your thyroid levels resolved on the 6th, and that proves to be just what you need for this BFP! Don't count yourself out yet at 6dpo (unless you didn't dtd AT ALL this month or something!)
Lyns, is the green stick OPK? I think I can see a line still on the bottom test of the bottom picture - is it tweaked?
Lala, never thought I'd say it, but yay for a BFN, and more OV this weekend!
Wishn, any news from you hun?


----------



## Jess19

Hi girls can I join your thread???


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> Calista, hope you can get your thyroid levels resolved on the 6th, and that proves to be just what you need for this BFP! Don't count yourself out yet at 6dpo (unless you didn't dtd AT ALL this month or something!)
> Lyns, is the green stick OPK? I think I can see a line still on the bottom test of the bottom picture - is it tweaked?
> Lala, never thought I'd say it, but yay for a BFN, and more OV this weekend!
> Wishn, any news from you hun?



yeah hun green is opk and blue is ic hpt! the top photo isnt tweaked but the bottom one is. the bottom one was am and pm hpt as well x



Jess19 said:


> Hi girls can I join your thread???

haha jess of course you can join....i can talk to you here and the other thread now :)

i see a line on your test, praying this is it for you xx


----------



## LalaR

Hi Jess - welcome!

Lyns- have you tested again?. The hcg should be building up nicely now.

I am a bit confused by FF today as it is saying I am 3dpo and I hadn't thought I ov'd yet. I hope ff is wrong as we only BD once before Wed. Still no positive OPK but I only started with them on Wed. I plan to keep BDing every 2nd day anyway until I know what is happening.
On a lighter note - anyone else have difficulties holding in their wee for the 4 hours before doing an OPK? I am absolutely desperate and still have 45 mins to go!!! lol


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Hi Jess - welcome!
> 
> Lyns- have you tested again?. The hcg should be building up nicely now.
> 
> I am a bit confused by FF today as it is saying I am 3dpo and I hadn't thought I ov'd yet. I hope ff is wrong as we only BD once before Wed. Still no positive OPK but I only started with them on Wed. I plan to keep BDing every 2nd day anyway until I know what is happening.
> On a lighter note - anyone else have difficulties holding in their wee for the 4 hours before doing an OPK? I am absolutely desperate and still have 45 mins to go!!! lol



hummm....hopefully ff is wrong some how and that u havent missed ovulation!..but then saying that if you havent had a positive opk then maybe you havent o'd yet and will soon? i hope that is the case hun. what have your opks been like?


my test there nothing there i dont think? i took a photo 10 minues after and there maybe something there but then 10mins isnt good isnt!! doh!! :( i was getting excited about my last ic but yesterdays and now todays there is nothing...gain i have got my hopes up. i no its early just praying that it will show soon :)

will post a pic in abit x


----------



## babydeabreu

8dpo - https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC05443.jpg

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC05445.jpg


----------



## LalaR

OPKs the last few days have been medium darkness - not as dark as the control but a definite good line. Usually I have no line at all until a few days before ov then I tend to stop testing once my temp goes up. I'm sure that FF has made a mistake. It changed my ov date 3 times last cycle when I had a BFP!:wacko:
Pretty bored today. DH has caught one of these 24h bugs so just wants to lie in front of the football on the telly. I am on standby for work overnight so am tied to the house from 6pm. Got the urge to go out and do something although I will probably end up doing chores!:huh:
The latest Andreas pic is really cute btw!


----------



## babydeabreu

oh i really hope they get darker. i tend to do my opks all the way uptill af comes because i tend to get a late positive(which i have done for the last 4 cycles). my cycles have been cd55+ cos of this. so i opk just to make sure i defo dont miss it!

ohh football arsenal are playing as we speak(big arsenal fan) but my other half had to work but i no doubt he will be listening to talksport lol 

im doing all the chores to woohoo exciting times xx


----------



## LalaR

DH is a Liverpool fan. He shouts too loud at the telly for me to want to be in there when it is on though. 
I've just been making a list for our holiday and now going to start on the laundry and ironing. Boring!!


----------



## LalaR

55+ day cycles must be so frustrating. I used to get annoyed with my short cycles before ttc but now it is a blessing. I know if I get to CD28 I must be PG. Usually I am 25days.
I temp to make sure I don't miss ov - we BD until I am sure that my temp is up enough or DH has had enough!


----------



## holywoodmum

I'd say that looks good for 8 dpo :)


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> 55+ day cycles must be so frustrating. I used to get annoyed with my short cycles before ttc but now it is a blessing. I know if I get to CD28 I must be PG. Usually I am 25days.
> I temp to make sure I don't miss ov - we BD until I am sure that my temp is up enough or DH has had enough!


nice, i cant remember the last time i had 28 days cycle. way before i had andre i think lol 

got my fingers crossed for you then hun...lots of bedding always give you a good chance xx




holywoodmum said:


> I'd say that looks good for 8 dpo :)

:wacko: lucy i soo dont want to get my hopes up. 

hope your doing well? has it been nice seeing Hubby? xxx


----------



## holywoodmum

we had a lovely weekend last weekend actually, managed to not all get stressed out with each other... He's staying in Germany this weekend (window shopping for a new car) and home again next weekend.


----------



## LalaR

Glad you had a nice weekend together Lucy. The weeks must be flying in now - I can't believe you're 13 weeks gone already!
Lyns - how are things with you?
I have no idea if I have ov'd or not. Never been this confused before. Last night's OPK was pretty dark but not quite positive. Unfortunately I drank loads of juice last night and today my wee has been really pale and I have been weeing loads. My OPKs have gone back to a very very pale line. Today's temp was up again so I think I have maybe ov'd but I have no idea when!!! We still DTD this morning just to be sure. Lol! Might be able to convince DH to DTD again tomorrow too if my temp is not way up as we both have the day off.


----------



## holywoodmum

I know, 14 weeks tomorrow! Mad really :) looking forward to 2nd tri :)


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> we had a lovely weekend last weekend actually, managed to not all get stressed out with each other... He's staying in Germany this weekend (window shopping for a new car) and home again next weekend.


ahh thats great, bet you have missed him so much :)

hope you guys can get the car and house all sorted soon :)



LalaR said:


> Glad you had a nice weekend together Lucy. The weeks must be flying in now - I can't believe you're 13 weeks gone already!
> *Lyns *- *how are things with you*?
> I have no idea if I have ov'd or not. Never been this confused before. Last night's OPK was pretty dark but not quite positive. Unfortunately I drank loads of juice last night and today my wee has been really pale and I have been weeing loads. My OPKs have gone back to a very very pale line. Today's temp was up again so I think I have maybe ov'd but I have no idea when!!! We still DTD this morning just to be sure. Lol! Might be able to convince DH to DTD again tomorrow too if my temp is not way up as we both have the day off.


oh glad your getting bedding in just incase. do you have a pic of your opks? i hope you have courteggy already though :)

Im good thanks....

not sure on my ic today..still thinking *another* evap as it so faint. waiting for my frer to arrive in the post hopefully tomorrow. im 9 dpo and this is what my ic and opk look like -

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/571799ea.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/6981c666.jpg

tweaked ic - 
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/6981c666-1.jpg

im thiinking evaps tho!! :dohh::dohh::dohh: so not counting my chickens yet!


----------



## holywoodmum

what time were those pics taken?


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> what time were those pics taken?

well petes been on the pc all afternoon lol i took them about 2 hours ago. but took the photo about 6 minutes after xx


----------



## holywoodmum

yeah, that's what I meant - I'd say that's good for 6 mins then, as I know yesterday you said it was at 10 min mark :)


----------



## babydeabreu

soo nervers. dreading tomorrows test...i just hope its not evaps. feel like im hitting dead wall after dead wall. really pray this is it :)


----------



## holywoodmum

aw hun :hug: :hugs:
How long now? Since the original testing in Oct thread? That's 6 months right? I can't imagine how that must feel for you :( How long did it take with A?


----------



## babydeabreu

this will be my 7th month properly trying. we were trying before but i was BFing so it was messing with my cycle...so im not counting it.

with andre it took about 6 months...but back then i wasnt having long cycle or missed cycle. was having good 28days. wasnt doing none of this testing or opk. didnt really no about opks or stuff like that till andre was born... which i think doesnt really help things cos it can stress you out! 

The only thing i had back then was a calender, used to keep track on my cycle and lh days. looking back was so much easier then. just gotta hope that it happeneds again soon for me :) x


----------



## holywoodmum

FX for you chick that this is it this month.


----------



## LalaR

Aw Lyns, it is still looking promising for this month. Keep positive. I know how hard it is waiting. We are at the 7 month point now with 2 losses in that time. BFing can mess with things for months after you stop so hopefully you will have some luck soon. (Maybe a day or two........!)


----------



## babydeabreu

CD1 today.. she has just arrived!!

oh well thanks for the love this month, hopefully next month will be the one!! xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi guys, just checking in to see how everyone is doing.

Babydea - I'm sorry af showed, I was reading through and really hoping this was it for you. Hope this new cycle is the one :hugs:

Lala - I hope you get your crosshairs in the next couple of days x


----------



## LalaR

Oh no Lyns. I was so sure this would be your month. At least it's not been a super long cycle with you not knowing for weeks. I'll be here next month for you anyway.
AFM - FF took away my crosshairs this morning cos of a temp dip and yesterday's opk faint so don't think I will ov this month. Roll on AF!


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh Lyns :( Really thought that was it for you :( So if you thought you were only 8/9dpo before, does that mean a shorter cycle?


----------



## calista20

That sucks lyns! This month sounded so promising! :(

I'm due for Af on Friday so I'm just waiting around for her and my Dr's appointment tomorrow.


----------



## holywoodmum

Hope Dr goes well


----------



## myvirgoways

Got a BFP!!! Two months after suffering first miscarriage!!


----------



## LalaR

Congrats virgo! I hope that you have a fantastically healthy and straightforward pregnancy.

Good luck at the specialist Calista.


----------



## holywoodmum

congratulations virgo!!


----------



## babydeabreu

myvirgoways said:


> Got a BFP!!! Two months after suffering first miscarriage!!
> 
> View attachment 349249

Congrats hun. wishing you a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> Oh Lyns :( Really thought that was it for you :( So if you thought you were only 8/9dpo before, does that mean a shorter cycle?

Looks that way hun. 3 days early!! only had one super positive on the 22nd so not really sure!!

pick my self up and try again ;)

xx


----------



## magic_angel

Hi ladies, can i join in?? 
Im new to all this so im not sure about all the jargon but ill pic it up lol, 
I have had iregular periods for years ranging from 45-65 days but over the past 7-8 months they have been every 30-31 days, my last af was 31 of january 2012, i ov'd on the 17th or 18th and af was due on the 2nd of march, so im cd36/30 17DPO and 4days late, still BFN from the 10mIU one step home pregnancy tests..... i thought af would show up last night when i was sleeping but nothing, vivid dreams of having a little boy who looks just like me, then they get stranger.... one or two cramps in right ovary and twinges in right breast but thats it really...

i just wish i would get that BFP or AF would show up so i can start again.....

sending lots of baby dust to everyone with extra sticky glue :)


----------



## LalaR

Hi magic angel. Welcome!
How annoying not knowing what is happening. Are you sure you ov'd when you think you did? Have you tried any other brands of test? - when I was getting good positives on the 25miu tests the 10miu internet ones were negative.
Good luck and baby dust your way too.
L x


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi magic angel :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi magic :)

welcome and sorry for your annoying long cycles before. hopefully this isnt another long one, that you got your bfp very soon :)

lyn x


----------



## magic_angel

holywoodmum said:


> Hi magic angel :)




babydeabreu said:


> Hi magic :)
> 
> welcome and sorry for your annoying long cycles before. hopefully this isnt another long one, that you got your bfp very soon :)
> 
> lyn x




LalaR said:


> Hi magic angel. Welcome!
> How annoying not knowing what is happening. Are you sure you ov'd when you think you did? Have you tried any other brands of test? - when I was getting good positives on the 25miu tests the 10miu internet ones were negative.
> Good luck and baby dust your way too.
> L x

Hi ladies thank you for the warm welcome :) 

>@lalaR i decided against the opks for this cycle as theyve been taking over my life and i wasnt really paying much attention to the over things like C.M, C.P Body changes and cramps and twinges etc so i thought i would try and do it the old natural way, my c.m was fertile from 13th - 18th and massive twinges and cramps on the 18th, c.p was very high, soft and open so i marked that day down as Ov, do you think i was right to mark that day down as ov day? 19th i had no twinges or cramps at all!
Me and other half BD from the 11th through to the 19th just to make sure, obiously having a break in between so we didnt have overload of swimmers :)

i have had major ovary pangs tonight, they only lasted about 3 mins but they were very painful and i basically had to stick my fingers into the area of pain just to ease it, wasnt nice, never experienced that before, i had spotting on the 15th too for one day which ive never had before, ive never had ov bleed before either so i dont know why i spotted pink on the 15th.... really confused with this cycle as my body has been out of whack this month and not playing ball like it usually does so im just not sure whats going on :shrug: xx


----------



## LalaR

Hi magic, it sounds right for your ov day so not sure why you are late. Maybe your hcg has not had a chance to climb enough yet. I hope that's the case.
I wish my signs were as clear this month! I had fertile CM last week, a nearly pos opk on sat then v faint from mon with a few twinges mon and cramps today. FF suggested I may have ov'd last Wed!!! My temps are all over the place so who knows what is happening. I have been trying to get DH to DTD every 2nd day and want to have a final shot tonight just in case but convincing him may be difficult.


----------



## magic_angel

LalaR said:


> Hi magic, it sounds right for your ov day so not sure why you are late. Maybe your hcg has not had a chance to climb enough yet. I hope that's the case.
> I wish my signs were as clear this month! I had fertile CM last week, a nearly pos opk on sat then v faint from mon with a few twinges mon and cramps today. FF suggested I may have ov'd last Wed!!! My temps are all over the place so who knows what is happening. I have been trying to get DH to DTD every 2nd day and want to have a final shot tonight just in case but convincing him may be difficult.

aww hope he lets you have his way with him lol failing that just tie him up lol :) fingers crossed for everyone this month :) :thumbup:


----------



## LalaR

Hey callista. How did your trip to the doctors go? Hope it went well and you are back on track soon. L x


----------



## calista20

Hey Lala,

Dr was pretty routine. He just looked at my thyroid levels and increased my dosage of synthroid and promised to have me back to a normal range soon. Have to get my levels checked in another 6 weeks to see if the upped dosage is enough. Frustrating that it takes 6 weeks for the thyroid to show any change :( So this could be a lengthy battle trying to get it to behave! 

I did a silly ebay psychic reading that I heard about on here though and she predicted a may conception. lol I don't put a lot of stock in it but gives me something to be hopeful for and if she's wrong then I know she's full of beans. lol

Welcome Magic :)


----------



## magic_angel

calista20 said:


> Hey Lala,
> 
> Dr was pretty routine. He just looked at my thyroid levels and increased my dosage of synthroid and promised to have me back to a normal range soon. Have to get my levels checked in another 6 weeks to see if the upped dosage is enough. Frustrating that it takes 6 weeks for the thyroid to show any change :( So this could be a lengthy battle trying to get it to behave!
> 
> I did a silly ebay psychic reading that I heard about on here though and she predicted a may conception. lol I don't put a lot of stock in it but gives me something to be hopeful for and if she's wrong then I know she's full of beans. lol
> 
> Welcome Magic :)

Hi calista thanks for the welcome :)


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies. Hope everyone is well. I have eventually reached my tww and now 3dpo! About to go AWOL for 6 days on holidays. What a better distraction for my wait. I hope that some of you have good news when I get back. L x


----------



## magic_angel

Hi ladies hows everyone doing??

@LalaR hope you have a great holiday :)

Im currently on 19DPO 6 days late, af is no where to be seen so just waiting for another week before i test, its driving me mad not having bfp or af, i just want to know where i stand but i guess its just a waiting game, i did my 2ww and now im just waiting for something to show up :) hope everyones ok, take care and lots of baby dust for everyone :)


----------



## treasured

Hi Girls :) Im a new member to this site but have been stalking it for the last 5 months hehe. Couldnt stop myself from joining though Im needing some encouragement now.... Anyone else feel their partners just aren't into all this TTC stuff as much as you'd like them to be? I NEEED female support!! :D. 

Anyway, Congrats to all the BFPS this month! I was hoping that I might have got mine this month after spotting a potential line on a test I did yesterday (7dpo) but alas when I tested again today it was neg. I know its early but I am now starting to feel the signs of AF :(, dull low cramps, wet feeling down there. Ive also been very emotional, burst into tears earlier when I saw a new born advert on tv! I guess I just didnt think it was going to take this long and Im finding it hard to handle! x


----------



## wishnhoping

Hi Ladies- sorry I have been MIA ...DH ended up in the hospital again so Ive just been fed up. Wish hed take care of himsel.f I am taking a more relaxed approach this month. Not really tracking just gonna do it when we can...

Babyd- OMG I was reading the past posts and I was positive that was it for you...I jumped up like 5 pages to see the results...so sorry

Calista- great news that you have dfound a reason for not getting pregnant at least its omething you can fix! fingers crossed for your may conception :)

ill be in touch!


----------



## babydeabreu

Lalar - hope you have a great holiday hun....look forward to seeing all the piccs when u get back xx




magic_angel said:


> Hi ladies hows everyone doing??
> 
> @LalaR hope you have a great holiday :)
> 
> Im currently on 19DPO 6 days late, af is no where to be seen so just waiting for another week before i test, its driving me mad not having bfp or af, i just want to know where i stand but i guess its just a waiting game, i did my 2ww and now im just waiting for something to show up :) hope everyones ok, take care and lots of baby dust for everyone :)

oh i hope you get bfp soon hun...6 days late and no af. still got a good chance yet as u might of ovulated later xx

lots of babydust xx



treasured said:


> Hi Girls :) Im a new member to this site but have been stalking it for the last 5 months hehe. Couldnt stop myself from joining though Im needing some encouragement now.... Anyone else feel their partners just aren't into all this TTC stuff as much as you'd like them to be? I NEEED female support!! :D.
> 
> Anyway, Congrats to all the BFPS this month! I was hoping that I might have got mine this month after spotting a potential line on a test I did yesterday (7dpo) but alas when I tested again today it was neg. I know its early but I am now starting to feel the signs of AF :(, dull low cramps, wet feeling down there. Ive also been very emotional, burst into tears earlier when I saw a new born advert on tv! I guess I just didnt think it was going to take this long and Im finding it hard to handle! x

Hi welcome aboard the train :)

7dpo, hope your cramps are a good sign that eggy is getting comfy in there. 
when will you be testing? 

sometimes men dont show there in to it cos men dont have patience like us. they just want to plant the seed and get results lol where as we* have *to do everything to make sure the results happen :) 

good luck sending you lots of baby dust xx


wishnhoping said:


> Hi Ladies- sorry I have been MIA ...DH ended up in the hospital again so Ive just been fed up. Wish hed take care of himsel.f I am taking a more relaxed approach this month. Not really tracking just gonna do it when we can...
> 
> Babyd- OMG I was reading the past posts and I was positive that was it for you...I jumped up like 5 pages to see the results...so sorry
> 
> Calista- great news that you have dfound a reason for not getting pregnant at least its omething you can fix! fingers crossed for your may conception :)
> 
> ill be in touch!

hey hun, yeah thanks. just one of them things. i thought i would get bfp too..but af came 3 days early. just gotta hope this month i will catch it and get a bfp soon eh :)

sorry to hear about hubby..is he ok now? what happened to him? hope hes better now :)

even tho he's not well..really hope you able to get some nookie in to catch eggy. :hugs:

how u doing tho? get the feeling your a bit fedup? you know we are here for you dont u xx:hugs:


----------



## treasured

hell yes men just dont understand the trauma we go through!!

I am now 9dpo I think and tested an hour and half ago with clear blue plus, this was the test then, im thinking BFN :( the second pic is the same test but an hour later , i know your not supposed to read the results this late on but theres a deffinate blue line (not grey). doesnt show up very well in pic, is it probably an evap? 

any help pleaseee :) xx
 



Attached Files:







Snapshot_20120309_2.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 12









Snapshot_20120309.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey Calista, hope the news is good after 6 weeks, and you'd don't have to mess around with more dosages... and May would be great, lets see if psychic lady is right!
Lala, 3dpo :happydance: enjoy your hol! By the time you're back you'll be ready to test at 10dpo!
Magic, that sucks to still be waiting after 2ww :(
Treasured, hi :wave: not sure about your test - I can see the line, but an hour is late... so it could be bfp, but equally could be evap... test again!
wishn, hope your DH is mended soon x

As for me, not a lot to report. I'm nearly 15 weeks - eek! Or already 15 and a half if you go by the scan size... I have my 16 week appointment next week. It's a consultant appt at hospital with endocrine guy, so not sure if I might get another sneaky wee scan :)


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys. Hope everyone is well. Made it home from hols. Have just slept for 13h as I was so exhausted after the night flight. I decided that ff has no idea what has been going on this cycle - I continued to temp when I was away. My ov date was moved to last wed!! Still, AF arrived yesterday meaning that I prob did ov way early on cd8 when we originally thought and ff got it wrong. I know I should be gutted but I totally overdid it when I was away with late nights and early starts and lots of bad food so I am just shattered now and ready to get healthy.

Magic - any news yet?

Lyns - I hope that all is well with you. How is Pete doing?

wishn - sorry your oh has been ill again. Is it still the same problem?

treasured - welcome! Of course we can give you female support. Men just don't get it at all, mine included. Any test news yet?

Lucy - good luck with the 16 week check. Almost halfway there already!!


----------



## Mrssykes

Hi Ladies, I thought I would jump in since I am in my tww. I am as of an hour ago 7dpo... or so I am guessing by opk. I don't chart because I work graves so I don't have much else to go by. So far I just have sore bbs on the outer parts but bb pain is something my body likes to do every month so I'll see if this month is different in about 5 days!

Treasured- My experience with the blue dye tests is that they are known for a "false positive" after the 10 minute mark. I had one in December and it looked completely positive, blue and all, after 10 minutes. I wouldn't give up hope I just think 9dpo is still too early. I read about the down side of blue tests on peeonastick.com. Never will I buy one!


----------



## magic_angel

LalaR said:


> Hi guys. Hope everyone is well. Made it home from hols. Have just slept for 13h as I was so exhausted after the night flight. I decided that ff has no idea what has been going on this cycle - I continued to temp when I was away. My ov date was moved to last wed!! Still, AF arrived yesterday meaning that I prob did ov way early on cd8 when we originally thought and ff got it wrong. I know I should be gutted but I totally overdid it when I was away with late nights and early starts and lots of bad food so I am just shattered now and ready to get healthy.
> 
> Magic - any news yet?
> 
> Lyns - I hope that all is well with you. How is Pete doing?
> 
> wishn - sorry your oh has been ill again. Is it still the same problem?
> 
> treasured - welcome! Of course we can give you female support. Men just don't get it at all, mine included. Any test news yet?
> 
> Lucy - good luck with the 16 week check. Almost halfway there already!!

hi lalaR i took a vistit to docs as i was in really bad pain, turns out i have a kidney infection and a urine infection and they did a preg test and its neg but i still dont have af, so im on antibiotics and i have an appointment on the 26th to have my smear and a check up, so they said if im not on by then they are testing me again and taking blood work.... 

fingers crossed for you all and sending lots of :dust: xx


----------



## treasured

Hello! I'm not sure really whats going on with me, other than I think I must have a short luteal phase of only 10 days... which could prove to be a problem. AF showed on only 10dpo and I'm not sure if it was maybe an early miscarrage due to my faint positives? I hope not... :(. I have been taking 100mg of VB6 so hopefully this will help lenghten my luteal phase. Anyone know of anybody thats managed to get pregs with a 10 day LP? 

Thanks gals :) xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey girls how we all doing? 

I had a scan this morning and i have indeed got cyst on my ovaries. :(

so i now will have to ring the doctor next week and talk about what will happen from here on. she told me that she was very surprised to see them as polycystic normally happeneds to women that are over weight, she told me the bigger you are the more likely you are to get them, not all cases but majority. anywayz...so i dont no whats going to happen now, just gotta wait and ring the docs around tues/wed time. The good thing is she was telling me that i must tell me doctor that ive been trying for a baby so that they can send me to see a gynecologist. either surgry to remove them or given clomifene to help ovulation. i guess i will just have to wait to see what next week has in store for me :)

just glad that i found out now...ruther years down the line. i just worried it will delay baby number 2 for months down the line!! i really hope they can sort this out come next week xx


----------



## magic_angel

babydeabreu said:


> Lalar - hope you have a great holiday hun....look forward to seeing all the piccs when u get back xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies hows everyone doing??
> 
> @LalaR hope you have a great holiday :)
> 
> Im currently on 19DPO 6 days late, af is no where to be seen so just waiting for another week before i test, its driving me mad not having bfp or af, i just want to know where i stand but i guess its just a waiting game, i did my 2ww and now im just waiting for something to show up :) hope everyones ok, take care and lots of baby dust for everyone :)
> 
> oh i hope you get bfp soon hun...6 days late and no af. still got a good chance yet as u might of ovulated later xx
> 
> lots of babydust xx
> 
> 
> 
> treasured said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls :) Im a new member to this site but have been stalking it for the last 5 months hehe. Couldnt stop myself from joining though Im needing some encouragement now.... Anyone else feel their partners just aren't into all this TTC stuff as much as you'd like them to be? I NEEED female support!! :D.
> 
> Anyway, Congrats to all the BFPS this month! I was hoping that I might have got mine this month after spotting a potential line on a test I did yesterday (7dpo) but alas when I tested again today it was neg. I know its early but I am now starting to feel the signs of AF :(, dull low cramps, wet feeling down there. Ive also been very emotional, burst into tears earlier when I saw a new born advert on tv! I guess I just didnt think it was going to take this long and Im finding it hard to handle! xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi welcome aboard the train :)
> 
> 7dpo, hope your cramps are a good sign that eggy is getting comfy in there.
> when will you be testing?
> 
> sometimes men dont show there in to it cos men dont have patience like us. they just want to plant the seed and get results lol where as we* have *to do everything to make sure the results happen :)
> 
> good luck sending you lots of baby dust xx
> 
> 
> wishnhoping said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies- sorry I have been MIA ...DH ended up in the hospital again so Ive just been fed up. Wish hed take care of himsel.f I am taking a more relaxed approach this month. Not really tracking just gonna do it when we can...
> 
> Babyd- OMG I was reading the past posts and I was positive that was it for you...I jumped up like 5 pages to see the results...so sorry
> 
> Calista- great news that you have dfound a reason for not getting pregnant at least its omething you can fix! fingers crossed for your may conception :)
> 
> ill be in touch!Click to expand...
> 
> hey hun, yeah thanks. just one of them things. i thought i would get bfp too..but af came 3 days early. just gotta hope this month i will catch it and get a bfp soon eh :)
> 
> sorry to hear about hubby..is he ok now? what happened to him? hope hes better now :)
> 
> even tho he's not well..really hope you able to get some nookie in to catch eggy. :hugs:
> 
> how u doing tho? get the feeling your a bit fedup? you know we are here for you dont u xx:hugs:Click to expand...

Hi hun its been a while since i come by and replied, im currently on 29DPO, CD47/30day cycle and 15 days late lol but still no af, cm is very creamy (sorry) and cervix is medium-low and very soft and moist, boobs are sore and nipples tingly but when i went to docs on wednesday regarding serious ab pain she said i have a bad kidney and urine infection, seh aslo tested with preg test and bfn so i dont know if im out or not, getting unbelievably frustrated...... so yeh 6 days late does sound good but 15 days late now and stressing out :/ xxxx


----------



## lola_90

babydeabreu said:


> Hey girls how we all doing?
> 
> I had a scan this morning and i have indeed got cyst on my ovaries. :(
> 
> so i now will have to ring the doctor next week and talk about what will happen from here on. she told me that she was very surprised to see them as polycystic normally happeneds to women that are over weight, she told me the bigger you are the more likely you are to get them, not all cases but majority. anywayz...so i dont no whats going to happen now, just gotta wait and ring the docs around tues/wed time. The good thing is she was telling me that i must tell me doctor that ive been trying for a baby so that they can send me to see a gynecologist. either surgry to remove them or given clomifene to help ovulation. i guess i will just have to wait to see what next week has in store for me :)
> 
> just glad that i found out now...ruther years down the line. i just worried it will delay baby number 2 for months down the line!! i really hope they can sort this out come next week xx

Oh hun im so sorry. But at least you have found out why it has been taking time and i am sure you will get your :bfp: really soon x

How is everyone else doing? Sorry I have been rubbish the past couple of weeks, but I do think of your girlies and hope you all get your :bfp: soon :flower:

I had another scan a few weeks ago and everything is going well, and am going to be 15 weeks on Monday!


----------



## LalaR

babydeabreu said:


> Hey girls how we all doing?
> 
> I had a scan this morning and i have indeed got cyst on my ovaries. :(
> 
> so i now will have to ring the doctor next week and talk about what will happen from here on. she told me that she was very surprised to see them as polycystic normally happeneds to women that are over weight, she told me the bigger you are the more likely you are to get them, not all cases but majority. anywayz...so i dont no whats going to happen now, just gotta wait and ring the docs around tues/wed time. The good thing is she was telling me that i must tell me doctor that ive been trying for a baby so that they can send me to see a gynecologist. either surgry to remove them or given clomifene to help ovulation. i guess i will just have to wait to see what next week has in store for me :)
> 
> just glad that i found out now...ruther years down the line. i just worried it will delay baby number 2 for months down the line!! i really hope they can sort this out come next week xx

That's rubbish Lyns! Saying that, it is good to know what is wrong and it is something that is easily fixed. Clomiphene works really well for a lot of women which would mean no surgery. They say anything between 10 and 20% of women have pcos including famous people like victoria beckham and look at her with 4 kids!!
Hopefully you won't have to wait too long to see the specialist and get started on the clomid.:hugs:


----------



## LalaR

Any news from the docs Lyns?


----------



## babydeabreu

Hi lalar....got an appointment with the docs at 3.40 today. hopefully they will be helpfully.

i got a smiley face and dark opk yesterday..but cos of this im not even sure if im actually ovulating :( 

so frustrated 

hows u hun? x


----------



## magic_angel

babydeabreu said:


> Hi lalar....got an appointment with the docs at 3.40 today. hopefully they will be helpfully.
> 
> i got a smiley face and dark opk yesterday..but cos of this im not even sure if im actually ovulating :(
> 
> so frustrated
> 
> hows u hun? x

Hi babydeabreu im sorry your going through a tough time at the moment, i really hope the docs have good news for you, i have my fingers crossed and sending lots of baby :dust: and :hugs: xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

magic_angel said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hi lalar....got an appointment with the docs at 3.40 today. hopefully they will be helpfully.
> 
> i got a smiley face and dark opk yesterday..but cos of this im not even sure if im actually ovulating :(
> 
> so frustrated
> 
> hows u hun? x
> 
> Hi babydeabreu im sorry your going through a tough time at the moment, i really hope the docs have good news for you, i have my fingers crossed and sending lots of baby :dust: and :hugs: xxxClick to expand...

Thank you Magic, thats really nice of you. i hope they will be helpfull too. sometimes my docs are just rubbish and so unhelpful! :dohh:

how are you getting on? hows you infection now? has it been treated? sorry your cycle has been so frustrating too. soo annoying isnt it!! 

hope u have been ok xx


----------



## magic_angel

babydeabreu said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hi lalar....got an appointment with the docs at 3.40 today. hopefully they will be helpfully.
> 
> i got a smiley face and dark opk yesterday..but cos of this im not even sure if im actually ovulating :(
> 
> so frustrated
> 
> hows u hun? x
> 
> Hi babydeabreu im sorry your going through a tough time at the moment, i really hope the docs have good news for you, i have my fingers crossed and sending lots of baby :dust: and :hugs: xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you Magic, thats really nice of you. i hope they will be helpfull too. sometimes my docs are just rubbish and so unhelpful! :dohh:
> 
> how are you getting on? hows you infection now? has it been treated? sorry your cycle has been so frustrating too. soo annoying isnt it!!
> 
> hope u have been ok xxClick to expand...

Yeh it sucks when the doctors just dont seem helpful, i struggle going to docs as i just dont like being there and its always made worse when you get that doctor who tries to trhow you out as quickly as possible!!!

yeh im good thanks for asking, im finished with the anti biotics now and kidney pain has simmered down now, still no AF and no pains, had one or two cramps in right abdomen but only lasted a few minutes, headache from hell though and will not go away for love nor money!!! cervix is high and squidgy soft (not sure what that means!?!?!?!) cm is creamy, boobs are tingling every other day and i cant stop pee'ing but thats it, thats what ive been experiencing for the past week, im not sure of my cd or dpo now as ive lost count but its on the ticker at the bottow of my post.. certainly not a 30 day cycle which ive had for the past 9 months thats for sure :(

hope your ok? seding big :hugs: xx


----------



## LalaR

babydeabreu said:


> Hi lalar....got an appointment with the docs at 3.40 today. hopefully they will be helpfully.
> 
> i got a smiley face and dark opk yesterday..but cos of this im not even sure if im actually ovulating :(
> 
> so frustrated
> 
> hows u hun? x

Hopefully your docs appointment will be helpful. Good luck. Maybe you are still ovulating some months. I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 19 and thought I didn't ovulate but since I have been testing and temping I think I do most months. I would just BD anyway and ask to have your day 21 progesterone level checked in 7 or 8 days. That will confirm if you have ovulated or not.

I'm ok. CD8 today and started with the OPKs 2 days ago as I think I ov'd so early last month I missed it!! Still only the very faintest of lines which is just as well as we have not dtd at all yet. DH has had an abscess on his neck which I had to drain over the weekend and he has been on high dose antibiotics. I hope that will not affect his swimmers as he has been told that we need to start BDing tonight and every 2nd day thereafter!!! Now on cycle 9 with 2 MCs so starting to doubt I will ever get a sticky bean.


----------



## holywoodmum

aw lala, don't give up hope hun. Two mc means two times you've been pregnant...


----------



## LalaR

holywoodmum said:


> aw lala, don't give up hope hun. Two mc means two times you've been pregnant...

Thanks Lucy. On a bit of a downer today. Dealt with too many newborns at work today and then logged onto facebook and the first 5 postings are friends showing the latest pics of their babies. To top it off DH has said he is not up for BDing in the next couple of days so if I ov before the weekend then we have no hope at all this month. He feels that he is fed up being told when we should dtd and can't be bothered. I've just taken myself off to another room to cry.:cry:


----------



## holywoodmum

:( that must make it v hard for you at work :(
silly DH. Don't tell him you're ov, just let it be for fun :winkwink: , I'm sure DH just thought his luck was in when we started BD every other day!


----------



## LalaR

My DH thinks that once every 4-6 weeks is plenty often enough to dtd!! He is all sexed out with 8 months of ttc. If I wasn't so old I'd maybe let him have time out but I'm really feeling the time pressure.


----------



## babydeabreu

..


----------



## babydeabreu

..


----------



## magic_angel

babydeabreu said:


> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> magic_angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> Hi yeh im good thanks for asking, im finished with the anti biotics now and kidney pain has simmered down now, still no AF and no pains, had one or two cramps in right abdomen but only lasted a few minutes, headache from hell though and will not go away for love nor money!!! cervix is high and squidgy soft (not sure what that means!?!?!?!) cm is creamy, boobs are tingling every other day and i cant stop pee'ing but thats it, thats what ive been experiencing for the past week, im not sure of my cd or dpo now as ive lost count but its on the ticker at the bottow of my post.. certainly not a 30 day cycle which ive had for the past 9 months thats for sure :(
> 
> hope your ok? seding big :hugs: xx
> 
> glad your kidney pains have almost cleared up...thats good indeed!! have you done a hpt ? have you had bloods taken?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi hun, ive got no hpks left after my dog found my stash and chewed them all up :/ so im just waiting until the 26th the doc wants to do a smear test, examine me, and do hpk and bloods if ive not come on yet, im scared of needles but at this point in time i think i will take what i can get :) hope everythings going ok with you :) :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## babydeabreu

oh great. so we both got appointments on the 26th for bloods and check over! wish you great news and hope the bloods come back positive, dont be scared hun just try not to look and try thinking of something when shes got the needle in her hand.


----------



## magic_angel

babydeabreu said:


> oh great. so we both got appointments on the 26th for bloods and check over! wish you great news and hope the bloods come back positive, dont be scared hun just try not to look and try thinking of something when shes got the needle in her hand.

Thanks hun, will just have to deal with it i guess lol not taking my mum with me like the last time i had blood taken, the nurse was lovely and she knew i didnt like needles so she gave me numbing cream and when she was about to do it, she scratched my arm with her nail and told me it was in but my lovely caring mother turned to me and said no its not shes not put the needle in yet, so that scared me, the nurse said afterwards please bring someone who is more caring with you next time because your mums not the best person to be here if you've got a phobia.... my mums never been nice with things like that, shes not scared of needles so it doesnt bother her lol, my fella isnt the best one either as hes scared of needles too so he would faint lol but hes going to sit in the waiting room for me so at least he is there for me :)

check back in with me on what the docs say to you k chick ill be sure to let you know what mine says :) good luck and hope its good news hun :) :hugs:


----------



## babydeabreu

yeah will do hun. good luck to you too xx


----------



## LalaR

Good luck with the bloods tomorrow Lyns and magic!


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks lalar :)

how have u been ? xx


----------



## LalaR

I'm ok. Been busy at work and had to blitz the housework over the weekend as 2 of DHs uni friends are visiting for a few days with their 7 month old baby and they arrive tomorrow. Back to work today for a rest!!
I think I am writing this cycle off. CD13 and still nothing on my test strips so not looking good for ov in the next 2 days. After tonight the next BD chance we have is Friday. It is really frustrating cos the only other 2 cycles I ov'd late I got pregnant. Fair enough both ended in MC but still... All I can assume is that the B6 is doing something to my cycles and I hope it is something good!!


----------



## magic_angel

babydeabreu said:


> yeah will do hun. good luck to you too xx

Hey hun you ok? i had my docs appointment at 9.10am and she did the smear test, then took more swabs, then examined me herself, then told me i have to bring urine sample in to docs in the morning for pregnancy test, blood tests on 11th april and they want to check for thyroid problems and fasting glucose levels?? and she wants me to get an ultrasound done to check if i have PCOS and that could take up to 6 weeks so i guess i just have to be a pin cushion for a little while and get all the tests done and wait for results :) hope everything goes ok for you hun i have my fingers crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## lola_90

Hope everyones results are ok :flower:

Praying you all get your positives soon

:) x


----------



## holywoodmum

sorry ladies, just been lurking recently. Hope you're all keeping well and if awaiting tests/results, you're not kept waiting long.
xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Just got back from the docs and have been told im not ovulating so been prescribed 50mg of clomid for 3 months to see if this will help.

so im hoping using clomid will help get me through this and to have another beautiful baby.


----------



## LalaR

Wow. That's great lyns. Up here only specialists are allowed to authorise clomid prescriptions. Hopefully you will have your BFP very soon.
I'm quite frustrated today. Just got my smiley positive opk but no chance of BDing until Friday lunchtime and we last bd sun lunchtime and mon night. I did use preseed but I think I'm out already for this month!!


----------



## lola_90

babydeabreu said:


> Just got back from the docs and have been told im not ovulating so been prescribed 50mg of clomid for 3 months to see if this will help.
> 
> so im hoping using clomid will help get me through this and to have another beautiful baby.

Yey for clomid, hopefully you will get your positive soon :flower:


----------



## calista20

Hey Lyns,

Did she say why you kept getting positive opk's if you're not ovulating??

Glad you got it figured out!


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Wow. That's great lyns. Up here only specialists are allowed to authorise clomid prescriptions. Hopefully you will have your BFP very soon.
> I'm quite frustrated today. Just got my smiley positive opk but no chance of BDing until Friday lunchtime and we last bd sun lunchtime and mon night. I did use preseed but I think I'm out already for this month!!

really? even if you doctor does 21 progesterone blood test and it comes back negative? what else are u meant to do then? i hope u can some how get around it and get some bedding in hun. good luck xx



calista20 said:


> Hey Lyns,
> 
> Did she say why you kept getting positive opk's if you're not ovulating??
> 
> Glad you got it figured out!



hey hun how u been? 

well my doc said pretty much the same as this...

You can have a rise in LH and then not ovulate. Sometimes a womans body will gear up to ovulate, including getting an LH surge, but then still not ovulate. It could be that she is ill or under a lot of stress, delaying ovulation. Women with conditions like PCOS (Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome) or POF (Premature Ovarian Failure) may have higher than normal LH levels which may interfere with the results of an ovulation test. Because these women have a higher than normal baseline level of LH in their systems, it may make testing less accurate because their bodies needs to reach a higher LH level to indicate a surge than the average woman. Women taking Clomid might also have issues with false positive ovulation tests, especially if they test shortly after taking the drug. Since Clomid increases a womans FSH and LH levels, OPK results may be affected.


:dohh:
:dohh:


----------



## holywoodmum

yay for clomid :happydance: it's the same in northern ireland. I had a friend who had all the tests done and would normally (in England) have got clomid straight away,but had to go on 6 month waiting list for specialist!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Babydea - Clomid if an amazing little drug, trust me. I didn't ovulate at all because of pcos and it worked for me. And yeah it took my 2 years to be prescribed so it's ace you've got it so fast. Good luck hun x


----------



## LalaR

Hi ladies. I have all my fingers and toes crossed for this month. Proper positive OPK yesterday and temp not up yet this morning so I snuck home in my lunch hour to meet DH for a quickie!! Sorry if TMI!!! Havig some crampy pains so i think i have ov'd today. Hopefully his swimmers are not too slow.
How is everyone? Enjoying this wonderful sunshine I hope.


----------



## holywoodmum

brilliant ;) It's not sunny here any more :(


----------



## LalaR

Sun gone here too. :nope:
Feeling yuk today - not sure if it is a cold or bad hayfever. It's rubbish that antihistamines can't be taken when ttc other than piriton which sends me to sleep. Only 2dpo so know it's not anything to do with pregnancy.
How are you Lucy? Is the bump growing nicely?


----------



## holywoodmum

can you have piriton when pregnant too? I didn't know that... not that I've needed it yet.
I'm definitely bigger round the waist, but I think it just looks fat still, not bump - I have my 20 week scan this Friday :happydance: although I'll only be 18+4 (they wanted to fit it in before we move to Germany...)


----------



## LalaR

Yes - piriton is the only antihistamine safe during pregnancy. I think eye drops and nasal sprays are ok too but they are such a faff!
20 week scan already - exciting. When do you move? Hopefully the girls will settle quickly.


----------



## holywoodmum

11 days til we go - eek!


----------



## babydeabreu

cd1 ladies today...tomorrow is cd2 and you all know what that means lol clomid time 

please hope that this works for me xx 

lucy - not long now hun, bet your sooooo excited xxx

how are the rest of you lovely ladies? xx


----------



## magic_angel

FREEZING...... :( horrible weather and having to walk around with 3 layers on and the heating on full blast here :(

Realllllllllllllllllllllllly hope it works for you hun, i really think it wont be too long before you get your fabulous BFP :) xx


----------



## LalaR

Hi Lyns,
Hope the clomid does the trick for you. Loads of :dust: coming your way.

I'm ok. 5dpo now and not sure how positive to be. We only dtd once at the right time this month as I ov'd late but it was on O day so who knows....Feeling totally exhausted - I could curl up in a corner in my office and sleep!!!:sleep:


----------



## holywoodmum

babydeabreu said:


> cd1 ladies today...tomorrow is cd2 and you all know what that means lol clomid time
> 
> please hope that this works for me xx
> 
> lucy - not long now hun, bet your sooooo excited xxx
> 
> how are the rest of you lovely ladies? xx

:happydance: hope it goes well for you!



LalaR said:


> Hi Lyns,
> Hope the clomid does the trick for you. Loads of :dust: coming your way.
> 
> I'm ok. 5dpo now and not sure how positive to be. We only dtd once at the right time this month as I ov'd late but it was on O day so who knows....Feeling totally exhausted - I could curl up in a corner in my office and sleep!!!:sleep:

you never know kiddo :)


----------



## LalaR

I know I shouldn't rule myself out yet. I just want to know now!! This is the slowest cycle yet. (What a spoilt brat I am!!!)
How did the scan go today Lucy?


----------



## holywoodmum

scan went well thanks, they've moved me forward by 8 days, which I'm not too pleased about :(
in the throes of packing now :(


----------



## LalaR

Why is an 8 day change a bad thing? It means you are 8 days closer to the end!!


----------



## holywoodmum

I don't think I am 8 days closer to the end though... I know pretty much when I got pregnant, and it's not 8 days out. Anyway, I'm concerned that if I hit 26 Aug, then they say OK, ten days overdue we're going to induce you, that's 5 Sept, and as far as I'm concerned, as I'm due 3 Sept, I'd only be 2 days overdue then... And both my girls were 11 or 12 days late, so I don't think I'd be anywhere near ready to give birth then. So if I am due 3 Sept when I think I am, then 10 days over would be 13 Sept, which is when I think it is realistic for me to give birth... but they'd be saying I was 18 days overdue by then, and trying to make me be induced when I want to wait it out - does that make sense?!


----------



## LalaR

Perfect sense! Hopefully this little one will decide to arrive on time for you.


----------



## lola_90

Lyns - hope the clomid works this cycle :)

Hope everyone's alright :flower: 

The weather is horrible and I'm stuck inside with a nasty chest infection, here's hoping the anti-biotics work soon!


----------



## LalaR

Oh no lola. Poor you! I hope that you are being looked after.

I am not sure but I think I may have the beginnings of a BFP. I showed my friend who is a GP and she could see the line on a not very sensitive NHS test. I am only 10dpo but decided to test as I have been feeling sick all weekend. Still terrible nausea and bloating today. I hope that this bean decides to stick - 3rd time lucky!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lola, hope you're feeling better soon x
Lala :happydance: yay! So chuffed for you FX for a sticky bean! When are you testing again?


----------



## LalaR

Thanks Lucy. I should leave it a couple of days but knowing me it will be daily unless something happens. I hope this is it tho!!


----------



## LalaR

11dpo and test positive again. Not very strong yet but they are 25miu tests. Low pelvis area feels delicate like the day AF is due to start. Is that normal? After 2 losses I keep going to the loo and looking for spotting or blood. Sorry - paranoid again!!


----------



## calista20

Lala that's so awesome! I'm excited for you and bet that the third time will be the charm for you and a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!

AFM...I'm on cd2 and ready to start trying again. I'm not sure how the thyroid is doing as my bloodtest isn't until the 20th but I'm hoping it has leveled out. Still going to try this month anyways as it can't hurt :)

I've pulled out my old clearblue fertility monitor that I used with my last pregnancy and forgot I had so I'm hoping this will give me a better head's up. I'm so ready to get a bun in the oven already!

I have finally convinced DH to get a puppy and we've decided on a chocolate lab as hubby is a hunter and wants to train it to retrieve and it's also a great family dog. My boys are so excited and we'll get to bring it home around the middle of May when it's 8 weeks. Super excited!

How are you doing lyns?


----------



## holywoodmum

LalaR said:


> 11dpo and test positive again. Not very strong yet but they are 25miu tests. Low pelvis area feels delicate like the day AF is due to start. Is that normal? After 2 losses I keep going to the loo and looking for spotting or blood. Sorry - paranoid again!!

:happydance: hoorah! I had a lot of cramping with DD1 and 2 (not so much this time) so I'd say that lower pelvic feeling is normal...



calista20 said:


> Lala that's so awesome! I'm excited for you and bet that the third time will be the charm for you and a very happy and healthy 9 months!!!
> 
> AFM...I'm on cd2 and ready to start trying again. I'm not sure how the thyroid is doing as my bloodtest isn't until the 20th but I'm hoping it has leveled out. Still going to try this month anyways as it can't hurt :)
> 
> I've pulled out my old clearblue fertility monitor that I used with my last pregnancy and forgot I had so I'm hoping this will give me a better head's up. I'm so ready to get a bun in the oven already!
> 
> I have finally convinced DH to get a puppy and we've decided on a chocolate lab as hubby is a hunter and wants to train it to retrieve and it's also a great family dog. My boys are so excited and we'll get to bring it home around the middle of May when it's 8 weeks. Super excited!
> 
> How are you doing lyns?

Calista, FX your thyroid is spot on now. I'm camping out at my parents while we are packing our house up and I keep forgetting to take my thyroxine :(


----------



## babydeabreu

..


----------



## wishnhoping

lalar- HOW EXCITING! I hope this is your sticky bean! Fingers crossed!

Have been really down about ttc so havent bothered too much. Took my first opk in a while today and it was +...dh and I are still fighting over his health so doubt there will be any bding....boooo


----------



## lola_90

holywoodmum said:


> Lola, hope you're feeling better soon x
> Lala :happydance: yay! So chuffed for you FX for a sticky bean! When are you testing again?

Thanks hun, had midwife appointment today and heard baby's heart beating for the first time which was lovely :cloud9:

Scan in 12 days, want to find out the gender so i can go shopping!


----------



## LalaR

Just got my hcg levels back. 77 at 3+6 weeks so feeling a bit better. Still keep looking for blood when I go to the loo though. Glad I sent the bloods off as I was getting quite anxious. Repeat again on Monday.

Wishn - sorry you are missing this month out. I hope your DH is better soon.

Hope the move is going well Lucy!

Glad your thyroid is improving calista. I'm sure your BFP must be just around the corner now!

Lyns- good luck with the clomid. When do you think you will ov now?


----------



## holywoodmum

FX for Monday lala! 
We have wifi where're we're moving apparently, but I imagine we're going to be very busy for a while, so please excuse my absence - hope to come back to loads more lovely BFPs!


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Just got my hcg levels back. 77 at 3+6 weeks so feeling a bit better. Still keep looking for blood when I go to the loo though. Glad I sent the bloods off as I was getting quite anxious. Repeat again on Monday.
> 
> Wishn - sorry you are missing this month out. I hope your DH is better soon.
> 
> Hope the move is going well Lucy!
> 
> Glad your thyroid is improving calista. I'm sure your BFP must be just around the corner now!
> 
> Lyns- good luck with the clomid. When do you think you will ov now?

Fantastic. so glad that everything is ok. congrats and pray that your have H&H 9 months :hugs::hugs:

i could o anytime between now and the 24th. clomid makes you o early so i will just have to try bed everyday and keep an eye on my temp as well as opks xx


----------



## lola_90

Lala i totally missed that! Congratulations :flower:

Really hope that this is a sticky bean for you :)

I had loads of cramping when i was around 4 weeks, didn't test for ages as i though af was due as that is what it felt like, it's just implantation cramping :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Think I was positive too soon. Dark brown stringy spotting this afternoon. I'm starting to think I'm never going to be a mum.


----------



## babydeabreu

Could still be IB spotting Hun, so don't give up yet. IB is normally still a good sign xx


----------



## lola_90

Really hope it's implantation bleeding hun, am keeping my fingers crossed for you :flower:


----------



## wishnhoping

did you call your doctor? Did they figure out the reason this keeps happening? it does sound like IB but make sure you cal lthem so maybe htey can help? Keep us posted


----------



## LalaR

wishnhoping said:


> did you call your doctor? Did they figure out the reason this keeps happening? it does sound like IB but make sure you cal lthem so maybe htey can help? Keep us posted

I have discussed it with another GP but I can't get referred for any tests until 3 proven miscarriages. No Gp appointments until next week so here I am in limbo trying to work things out for myself.


----------



## LalaR

Just got result. Hcg up to 587 today with doubling time of 31hours. Still in the game.


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Just got result. Hcg up to 587 today with doubling time of 31hours. Still in the game.

woohooo oh thats lovely. so happy hun. really glad :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LalaR

Thanks Lyns. It is still such a worry though. I can't wait until I am far enough on to be able to get a scan.
How are things with you? Any closer to ov yet? How is Pete doing with his health problems? I hope you can come and join us all soon in the pregnancy section. Happy to stay here just now though if that's ok.


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Thanks Lyns. It is still such a worry though. I can't wait until I am far enough on to be able to get a scan.
> How are things with you? Any closer to ov yet? How is Pete doing with his health problems? I hope you can come and join us all soon in the pregnancy section. Happy to stay here just now though if that's ok.

oh of course, no need to ask. always welcome...infact its nice you stay cos we have all got to know one another nd you give us all hope. :hugs:

im just glad that everything going well. have you spoke to your doc about getting an early scan?

I'm so so hun, my temp is all over the place..one day its low then its higher then is low again..and my opk are faint too so showing no signs of o yet. got to get my bloods taken on the 26th so we will just have to wait and see...atm not looking good though :wacko:.... petes ok, some days he's good and others he's uncomfortable. but he's doing he's best in helping..so thats something :)

just a long frustrating game. hopfully soon i can join you xx


----------



## wishnhoping

Fantastic news Lalar!


----------



## LalaR

Still nervous wishn. Got small amount of very pale coloured discharge again and am having discomfort in my uterus. Hoping it's not a MC happening now. My progesterone levels were lower than I think they should be but EPAC said they don't treat low progesterone. Scan booked for 3rd may. I hope the bean will still be around for it.

How are things with you?


----------



## wishnhoping

I am doing ok thank you for asking....DH is still ahving a lot of issues and I have found out (after researching) that his meds ar what are lowering his sex drive and essentially making him unable to perform...obviously without sex there is no baby so we are jsut taking it as it comes right now. I still log in all the time to check up on friends I have made and most are already pregnant. Its very exciting and disheartning at the same time. 

I know its easier said than done but your best bet is to relax...the stress of you worrying wont be good for the bean! Please keep us posted I love checking in with you all


----------



## holywoodmum

Hello hello hello! I have survived almost a whole week in Germany! 
Lala, so pleased to here those numbers are doubling :) And good luck for you scan, you'd be nearly 7 weeks then?
Lyns, a week til your blood test - and this will tell if you're ovulating or not? FX this brings some answers for you :)
Wishn, sorry to hear that about his meds - isn't great that all the health professionals left you to work that out yourself?!! (grrr)
How are you calista?
PRegnancy wise, I seem to be fine 20/21 weeks now (wow!) and I am meeting a german mw tomorrow :)


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys.
Wishn - sorry to hear what has been happening with your DH. Do you plan to go to the docs to see if his meds could be reduced or changed? I hope he is on the mend now.
Lucy - glad you are surviving in Germany. I don't know why but the thought of a German MW slightly scares me!! Are the kids doing ok with the new language? How about you?
I'm ok today. HCG up to 3037 so I am stressing less. It is such a strange thought to think that there is a new life growing inside me!! Roll on 2 weeks today and my reassurance scan at 6+6 weeks.
Lyns - I hope you have ov'd. Good luck with the BDing!


----------



## wishnhoping

DH is off one of the meds and it already seems to be helping. He wanted to BD for the first time in FOREVER....hoping this continues


----------



## holywoodmum

C seems to have enjoyed first week at kindergarten here. B and I will be a bit at a.loose end next week.
MW was lovely, seeing her next week for actual antenatal check up :)


----------



## LalaR

Hi girls,
Just checking in to see how everyone is doing. 
One day off 6 weeks here and still scared. Ongoing brown discharge, although not a lot of it. Decided to go for a private scan on Sat - only £35 so think it will be a reassurance for me to see something. Blood levels went up to over 10,000 on mon which is a positive sign.
L x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Awwww Lala I'm so pleased everything is going well, and remember lots of women get spotting throughout their 1st-tri but I can understand how it would make you worry after everything you've been through. A private scan will deffo ease your worries, I had one too to put my mind at ease xx

How's everyone else?

Babydea hows to clomid going? Hope you didn't get any of the nasty side effects xx


----------



## holywoodmum

lala, that's great! Hope all well at scan - when would your early scan have been otherwise, will you still get it too?!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks Lucy. Private scan sat at 6+1 weeks but I still get my epac scan at 6+6 weeks. I don't plan on telling them I have paid for the private one. There probably won't be much to see on Saturday but I will take whatever I can get!! Hopefully by next Thursday there will be more to be seen. Feeling better today. I am having these awful mood swings where I get terrified that something bad is going to happen and almost have a panic attack. Can't be good for the baby!!! I really really hope that all is well.
How is Germany? Have you had your proper midwife appointment yet? Does she speak English or are you having to speak German?


----------



## holywoodmum

THe midwife speaks great English! SHe's lovely actually :) Had a check up on Tuesday and all well, just bloody SPD now which is agony and the landscape of hills and buildings with steps but no liftsis not helping :(


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> Hello hello hello! I have survived almost a whole week in Germany!
> Lala, so pleased to here those numbers are doubling :) And good luck for you scan, you'd be nearly 7 weeks then?
> Lyns, a week til your blood test - and this will tell if you're ovulating or not? FX this brings some answers for you :)
> Wishn, sorry to hear that about his meds - isn't great that all the health professionals left you to work that out yourself?!! (grrr)
> How are you calista?
> PRegnancy wise, I seem to be fine 20/21 weeks now (wow!) and I am meeting a german mw tomorrow :)

hey hun, glad that germany is going well for you. nice to see you are all slowly getting your feet in the door over there! glad that the mw appoint went well and that she seems lovely..that always helps doesn it:)


yep blood test will confirm that..but i know i havent as my temp have just been so low and i have no feeling that i have. so next month is 100mg clomid :thumbup: just waiting for af to come!!



LalaR said:


> Hi guys.
> Wishn - sorry to hear what has been happening with your DH. Do you plan to go to the docs to see if his meds could be reduced or changed? I hope he is on the mend now.
> Lucy - glad you are surviving in Germany. I don't know why but the thought of a German MW slightly scares me!! Are the kids doing ok with the new language? How about you?
> I'm ok today. HCG up to 3037 so I am stressing less. It is such a strange thought to think that there is a new life growing inside me!! Roll on 2 weeks today and my reassurance scan at 6+6 weeks.
> Lyns - I hope you have ov'd. Good luck with the BDing!


thanks hun, but i know for a fact i didnt. just waitinf on af to hurry up and get here to i can crack on with the next cycle xx

How have u been these last couple of days? hopefully the 3rd of may appointment will be a good one that you will come out feeling alot better about bean xx



wishnhoping said:


> DH is off one of the meds and it already seems to be helping. He wanted to BD for the first time in FOREVER....hoping this continues


thats sounds promising for you hun. hope you guys are able to dtd around o day, got everything crossed for you :hugs:




PrincessTaz said:


> Awwww Lala I'm so pleased everything is going well, and remember lots of women get spotting throughout their 1st-tri but I can understand how it would make you worry after everything you've been through. A private scan will deffo ease your worries, I had one too to put my mind at ease xx
> 
> How's everyone else?
> 
> Babydea hows to clomid going? Hope you didn't get any of the nasty side effects xx

Hey Taz, nice to see you in here. how have u been? 

Clomid hasnt done nothing for me this cycle. i know i havent o and the blood test will confirm that for sure. no sides affect no sign of o. so next month i really really really hope that taking 100mg will do the trick! other wize i really dont no what else to do! :wacko:

to make things worse, i have a ears,nose &throat infection so all my glands are swollen, got a lovely cough and feel like crap. so cant wait for next week to roll on so i can get this month over with :thumbup:

Hope you all have a nice weekend x


----------



## lola_90

Hope the scan goes well today lala :flower:

Hope everyone is having a good weekend :)

Found out this week that we are team :blue: will post a scan pic soon :)

xx


----------



## LalaR

Scan went well. Saw yolk sac but not able to see heartbeat yet. Think my excess fat didn't help!! The specialist was quite optimistic and is going to rescan me next Saturday for no extra cost. Photo pretty poor at this stage but at least I know that there is definitely still something in there!!

Sorry the clomid has not worked yet lyns. Hopefully it will do the job next month.

Congratulations Lola on joining team blue!! Not sure but I think I will wait and not find out the sex until baby arrives.


----------



## holywoodmum

Congrats on team blue lola :)

Lala, glad the scan went well :)


----------



## Jess19

:hi: hi lynsey how are you doing?? 

I'm going to start clomid next cycle, maybe we can be clomid cycle buddies!


----------



## holywoodmum

Lindsay did you have your bloods done yet? 
Lala how are you doing? 
Calista, how's the thyroid?
I'm vegatating for as long as B will let me, I'm on laptop and she's happily scrambling over furniture. 
We'll probably go to mums and tots this morning, it's miles away, but has lot of nice toys for the wee one to play with, better than being stuck at home. THen I want to get us registered with a doctor, BEFORE any of us get sick! (plus B needs her movicol and i need my thyroxine, so we will need a doc sooner rather than later!)


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys.
Doing ok here today. Had an up and down day yesterday. Went to EPAC for my early scan which was not the most positive experience and left me more frustrated than relieved. The midwife tried to say that I am only 5 1/2 weeks - even before scanning me. This was based on the fact that at 10dpo my HPT was not a strong positive. Now I am not sure if beanie is much smaller than it should be or if the MW was talking rubbish. Private rescan tomorrow so hoping things will be better there.
Feeling quite nauseous most of the day but worse in the mornings. I keep telling myself it is a good sign.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## wishnhoping

Hey everyone,

DH being off the meds def helped we already had 2 bding sessions this month (its only May 4th!) which sad to say is more than doulbe previous months! 

Holywd- glad you are coping well in Germany!
Lalar- Dont let your MW get you down, and yes feeling sick is a GREAT sign!
Lyns- I hope af shows up soon so you can get on with next round of clomid
lola- Congrats on joining team blue! I am a proud member :)

I dont have much else to share....I dont O until next weekend..hoping DH keeps up with his great bding mood...


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala, what a daft MW - no one would have that strong a +ve at 10DPO! I'm sure tomorrow's scan will be better :)
Wishn, :happydance: for BD!


----------



## LalaR

:cry:Not the happiest today. Ongoing brown spotting with one episode of pink after moving bowels. Saturday's scan still couldn't find a heartbeat although they said it was still early. I've been told that there is a 50:50 chance for this bean. Just feel sad. I see my GP tomorrow to be signed off for rest.:cry:


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> :cry:Not the happiest today. Ongoing brown spotting with one episode of pink after moving bowels. Saturday's scan still couldn't find a heartbeat although they said it was still early. I've been told that there is a 50:50 chance for this bean. Just feel sad. I see my GP tomorrow to be signed off for rest.:cry:

ohhh no..praying that beany will be fine, that its just IB nothing else. when will you go back for another check? really hope bean is ok :hugs:


afm - cd35 15dpo(around my expected o day) and still no af :dohh: i think as i didnt ovulate and the clomid didnt work its going to be a long arse cycle!! great :dohh:


----------



## babydeabreu

wishnhoping said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> DH being off the meds def helped we already had 2 bding sessions this month (its only May 4th!) which sad to say is more than doulbe previous months!
> 
> Holywd- glad you are coping well in Germany!
> Lalar- Dont let your MW get you down, and yes feeling sick is a GREAT sign!
> Lyns- I hope af shows up soon so you can get on with next round of clomid
> lola- Congrats on joining team blue! I am a proud member :)
> 
> I dont have much else to share....I dont O until next weekend..hoping DH keeps up with his great bding mood...

good luck for next week hun. glad that DH is feeling alot better. got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Oh Lala :( Rest up please. 50:50 is maybe not so bad at this early stage, not that that soundslike anything more than hollow words. Really hoping for you this is it
Lyns, is this still the first cycle with clomid?


----------



## Jess19

Hey girls I've been stalking this thread  sorry I haven't spoke up

:hugs: LalaR I'm keeping you and your little bean in my prayers :hugs: I really hope everything is alright. 

Lyns :dust: when are you expecting AF? 
Did you mean 16dpo or CD16? I guess I was confused by your post. 

I start clomid 50mg as soon as AF comes on the 13th ( 4 more days! ) 
I just want to get this cycle over with! I hope clomid treats me good


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> Oh Lala :( Rest up please. 50:50 is maybe not so bad at this early stage, not that that soundslike anything more than hollow words. Really hoping for you this is it
> Lyns, is this still the first cycle with clomid?[/QUOTE]
> 
> yep this is still the same cycle. i'm now 3-4 days late. af was due around the 6-7th.
> 
> 
> 
> Jess19 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I've been stalking this thread  sorry I haven't spoke up
> 
> :hugs: LalaR I'm keeping you and your little bean in my prayers :hugs: I really hope everything is alright.
> 
> Lyns :dust: when are you expecting AF?
> Did you mean 16dpo or CD16? I guess I was confused by your post.
> 
> I start clomid 50mg as soon as AF comes on the 13th ( 4 more days! )
> I just want to get this cycle over with! I hope clomid treats me good
> 
> Hey jess. nice to see you in here. how u been?
> 
> I'm 16dpo hun. cd36!
> 
> good luck with the clomid hun...it is exciting taking it..i wish you all the best. it didnt work for me this cycle. when my af starts i shall be taking 100mg this time.
> 
> good luck really hope it works for you xxxClick to expand...


----------



## holywoodmum

I take it you've tested then if AF 4 days late?


----------



## babydeabreu

holywoodmum said:


> I take it you've tested then if AF 4 days late?

haha of course :winkwink: even tho my bloods came back i didnt ovulate..you never know what could happen(wishful thinking) :thumbup: 

how u doing over there in germany lucy? everything going well xx


----------



## lola_90

LalaR said:


> :cry:Not the happiest today. Ongoing brown spotting with one episode of pink after moving bowels. Saturday's scan still couldn't find a heartbeat although they said it was still early. I've been told that there is a 50:50 chance for this bean. Just feel sad. I see my GP tomorrow to be signed off for rest.:cry:

I really hope everything turns out okay hun :flower:

Thinking of you and your little bean :flower:


----------



## calista20

Lala - I'm praying for you girl that little bean is going to be just fine! 

AFM...Sorry I haven't been around lately. With all this health stuff I've been like a hermit. Last week I got my bloods back for both Thyroid and my hormones and I'm now slightly hyper which isn't as bas as how hypo I was. So dr is telling me to skip my sunday dose and we'll see again in 6 weeks. My 21 day hormones have all come back good and normal. So this week has been like a weight lifted off my shoulders and I feel back to normal!!

Also, I'm 14dpo today with my AF supposed to arrive tomorrow. Did a test cause my boobs were hurting pretty bad and within seconds a second line showed up. Then did a clearblue digital and up popped pregnant 2-3 weeks!!! OMG!!!! Say what??? Looks like the thyroid meds change did the trick after 9 months trying!!!

I'm so excited!


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> Lala - I'm praying for you girl that little bean is going to be just fine!
> 
> AFM...Sorry I haven't been around lately. With all this health stuff I've been like a hermit. Last week I got my bloods back for both Thyroid and my hormones and I'm now slightly hyper which isn't as bas as how hypo I was. So dr is telling me to skip my sunday dose and we'll see again in 6 weeks. My 21 day hormones have all come back good and normal. So this week has been like a weight lifted off my shoulders and I feel back to normal!!
> 
> Also, I'm 14dpo today with my AF supposed to arrive tomorrow. Did a test cause my boobs were hurting pretty bad and within seconds a second line showed up. Then did a clearblue digital and up popped pregnant 2-3 weeks!!! OMG!!!! Say what??? Looks like the thyroid meds change did the trick after 9 months trying!!!I'm so excited!


omg thats brilliant news :happydance::happydance: ohhh im sooo happy for you babe :happydance: :happydance: congrats wishing you a h&h 9 months :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Calista that's awesome! Wow, congratulations! 2-3 already when AF isn't even late - twins :winkwink:?
I'm good thanks, saw the gynae here for the first time - got a scan - I am 23+2 but it was measuring 25-26 weeks :S


----------



## calista20

Thanks, Lyns!!! Now it's your turn!! Are they going to up your clomid next month?


----------



## calista20

hollywood - don't even say that!!! lol Well I'm 14dpo today so I think that's why it could be saying that. I did a test on Saturday and it was negative. 

So crazy! We just got a puppy. A beautiful chocolate lab and she's been keeping us up the past 3 nights. Hubby is getting baby training already! Hahaha


----------



## Jess19

:happydance: congrats!! 

We just got a puppy too! An american bulldog. She's just started to sleep through the nights with no problem lol know what you mean. I kept thinking that now that we got the puppy I was going to get my bfp....and I think I did too! 

https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

calista20 said:


> Thanks, Lyns!!! Now it's your turn!! Are they going to up your clomid next month?

i hope so babe.....when ever my af wants to hurry up and show ill be on 100mg this cycle. just gotta wait now..bloody witch shes late lol x



Jess19 said:


> :happydance: congrats!!
> 
> We just got a puppy too! An american bulldog. She's just started to sleep through the nights with no problem lol know what you mean. I kept thinking that now that we got the puppy I was going to get my bfp....and I think I did too!
> 
> https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/6C9B9A70-orig.jpg

omg..jessss you as well this is just brilliant.. congrats to you ladies how great that you both got your bfp :happydance::happydance:

woohooo jess got do a digi xxx


----------



## calista20

Could you be preggo Lyns??

I'm pretty sure I see something there too Jess!! Congrats!! 

We just got our girl on Sunday so sleep hasn't been easy. 

here's a pic of Bailey

https://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r586/calista34/Bailey7wks.jpg


----------



## wishnhoping

OMG Calista that puppy is too cute! Makes me want to run out to get one for myself

Congrats to you and Jess on your BFPs! Keep us posted!

Lala- hugs hun....try to stay positive the baby needs it right now..please keep us informed I am praying for you

AFM- I am cd13 of a 28-32 day cycle. I should O in the next 3 days or so. DH and I have bd everyday since cd5 so I am super sick of it already haha. TTC bding just isnt as fun as normal out of the blue bding! Anyways, we are going to try the smep method so whenever I get my +OPK we will aim to bd 3 nights in a row then every other day for 2 days. I think that should cover it right? I am sooooo over this month already....i am ready to stop bding!


----------



## lola_90

congratulations Calista :flower: wishing you a happy and healthy nine months :)

Your puppy is adorable :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Jess congrats to you too, I think I see a line there - did you test again today?
Linds, hope AF shows soon so you can have your 100mcg dose!
Lala, how's tricks?
Wishn, Hope SMEP works out for you - sounds like you've got your bases covered!


----------



## LalaR

Calista - huge congratulations. I knew you would have your BFP soon!!! When is your due date?

Jess - congrats to you too.

Lucy - thanks for asking. I am more settled today. I saw my GP yesterday and he has signed me off for 4 weeks for rest. I was in trouble for working through the past couple of weeks and stressing myself out. I had a long chat with DH last night and we were both completely honest with each other. He doesn't think that there is a baby any more which is why he has been so harsh on me. I think he understands now that I need to be surrounded by positivity to help me through to my EPAC review on the 23rd. We have another private scan on Sat but the picture quality is not so good - they are mainly geared up for late scans and not early abdominal ones in overweight worried women!!! I'm hoping we will see more though which will reassure me a bit better.


----------



## Jess19

[IMG]https://i1219.photobucket.com/albums/dd425/Icca19/Snapbucket/9CC6C0BC-orig.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala :hugs: it's a long time to wait for you. really hope the resting helps, and it sounds like you had a good chat with DH anyway xxx

Jess, that test looks great!


----------



## babydeabreu

jesss woohoooo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

so happy for you hun xx


----------



## babydeabreu

jesss woohoooo :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

so happy for you hun xx

lalar - got everything crossed for you hun..really hope beany is ok xxx


----------



## lola_90

Jess - congratulations :flower:

Lala - really hope everything turns out ok, just rest as much as you can :flower:

Lynsey, really hope you get your positive test soon hun :flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks hun. yesterday i had some pinkish discharge..so i was like wicked af is coming..then i woke up this morning and nothing but clearly/watery cm so i dont no whats going on. 

could be one - i didnt ovulate so i will skip this cycle and the pinkish was just small af? 

or two - i did ovulate later than normal and this is a sign of maybe IB? what do you think? i did have 5 days ago brownish/watery discharge only little when i wiped...again nothing? so im thinking could be one of these right?


----------



## holywoodmum

oooh, that would be exciting lyns! hope you're right that you OV'd later!


----------



## lola_90

How is everyone doing?

Not really coping with this heat!

:flower:


----------



## babydeabreu

hey lola..its really hot. i bet over where u are near the beach its even nicer. have u been to the beach? 

afm well im cd52....seems i might have ovulated late. around cd46 as i got a smiley on my digi and a very very dark opk. got to have bloods done to confirm iv ovluated and to have hcg checked to see if im actually pregnant.....if i go by my chart, im 6dpo :)


----------



## calista20

babydeabreu said:


> hey lola..its really hot. i bet over where u are near the beach its even nicer. have u been to the beach?
> 
> afm well im cd52....seems i might have ovulated late. around cd46 as i got a smiley on my digi and a very very dark opk. got to have bloods done to confirm iv ovluated and to have hcg checked to see if im actually pregnant.....if i go by my chart, im 6dpo :)

Yay for a smiley opk!!! Sending you tons of :dust: When will you be getting your bloods done?

afm the morning sickness has definitely kicked in and i feel like garbage most of the day. Usual tiredness as well. We've only told a handful of people thus far, my parents, a couple close girlfriends and a close couple who have been also ttc as long as we have. It was hard admitting to her that we were finally pregnant. I know she was happy for us but also a bit upset, which I told her was totally normal and I'd feel that way too. Excited I have my first prenatal appt on the 30th with my gp.


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys, hope everyone is well and enjoying the nice weather. 

Hoping it's your turn this month lyns! When do you get your bloods checked?

I'm doing ok. Feeling less sick this week but still exhausted. I had my review scan on Wednesday and the little bean has caught up on growth and was there dancing around. It was amazing. Next is my midwife appointment next week.


----------



## lola_90

babydeabreu said:


> hey lola..its really hot. i bet over where u are near the beach its even nicer. have u been to the beach?
> 
> afm well im cd52....seems i might have ovulated late. around cd46 as i got a smiley on my digi and a very very dark opk. got to have bloods done to confirm iv ovluated and to have hcg checked to see if im actually pregnant.....if i go by my chart, im 6dpo :)

Yeh it's lovely but am finding it too hot! My feet are so achey and puffy! Our flat is a ten minute walk to the beach so we have had a few bbq's down on the beach in the evening, which is always nice :) Think i need to invest in a fan this weekend!

Yey for ovulating hun :flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

Lyns, great news on ovulating!! 
Calista, boo to morning sickness - but not long til your appointment now!
Lala, no idea how pleased I was to read that from you! That's fantastic news, and what a relief for you!!
Lola, bbqs on the beach sound lovely! 
We've just been in Spain for the week with no internet, and now we're stuck here! Our plane tried to take off but it hit some birds so the pilot slammed on the brakes. It was inspected, and we all had to get off. Queued for 2.5 hours to be told there were no more flights we could take today, so we're overnight in a hotel in Barcelona now... looooong day.


----------



## LalaR

Hi guys. How are you all doing? Any news yet Lyns? How are you feeling now calista?

I'm doing ok. Back to work again and feeling a lot less sick although still exhausted!! ( Enough to consider going to bed at 8:30 on a saturday evening!!)
I have my 12 week scan on Monday and, although I feel a little anxious, I can't wait to see the little one again.


----------



## lola_90

LalaR said:


> Hi guys. How are you all doing? Any news yet Lyns? How are you feeling now calista?
> 
> I'm doing ok. Back to work again and feeling a lot less sick although still exhausted!! ( Enough to consider going to bed at 8:30 on a saturday evening!!)
> I have my 12 week scan on Monday and, although I feel a little anxious, I can't wait to see the little one again.

Glad your feeling less sick hun :flower: it does get better :)

Good luck for your scan, its amazing how much they grow!


----------



## LalaR

Thanks lola. Scan went well and dates been pushed forward by a couple of days so almost 13 weeks now!! Feeling heaps better but still so sleepy.
How are things with you?


----------



## lola_90

Thats fantastic hun :flower:

Glad everything is going well :)

I'm alright, starting to get a lot for our little boy now, moving in a month to a house which is very exciting as we are currently in a top floor flat with no lift!

Really tired, but baby is moving so much now which is just lovely :)

Just finishing uni for the year, so have got an interview for a childcare agency tomororw to do some temp work for a bit, haven't told them i'm pregnant yet, so not holding out for to much hope! I know they can't discriminate me legally but have a feeling i won't get it, but fingers crossed i do!!!

hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## calista20

Lala - You're so lucky to be feeling better! I can't wait to hit the 2nd trimester! This nausea is enough already!! I'm so excited to see baby today at my dating scan. I'm 9+1 today and I'm not sure exactly what we'll see as I've never had a scan before 20 weeks before but I'm praying everything will be fine! You must be so excited for your scan on Monday!

Lola - Congrats on the new house, that will be so nice considering the stairs must be a pain. Wow can't believe you're 27 weeks already!! Good luck on the job!


----------



## babydeabreu

LalaR said:


> Thanks lola. Scan went well and dates been pushed forward by a couple of days so almost 13 weeks now!! Feeling heaps better but still so sleepy.

glad the scan went well hun..bet it was lovely to see beany on screen and know everything is going well :)

afm..on to my second dose on clomid. currently cd12 and my opks are almost positive so might be ovulating in the next couple of days. nice and early for once. 

the scan went ok..my cyst are 6mm so they aint worried..they think the clomid is whats been giving me pains. :shrug:

nice to see your all doing well and beanys are cooking lovely xx


----------



## calista20

Hi ladies,

I had my first ultrasound today and it was unreal! I've never had an ultrasound this early before and was blown away by how much it looked like a baby already (although in this pic it kinda looks like a turkey to me, lol)
I measured at 8+6 which would be pretty spot on as I ovulated on cd17.
Baby's heartbeat was a strong 170 bpm! :happydance:
The ultrasound tech got way better images of baby but she couldn't print any out so I had to quickly take this one with my iphone.

https://i1173.photobucket.com/albums/r586/calista34/baby9weeks2b.jpg


----------



## calista20

babyd - that's so exciting your opk's are getting nice and dark so early! I bet this increased dose is just the ticket you need to get that bfp!! :)


----------



## holywoodmum

Lala, that's great you're in 2nd tri already - that's totally flown in !
Calista, your scan looks great! Amazing what a change in your tyroid meds achieved!
Babyd, yay for + OPK! Hopefully this round of Clomid will be the one that does the trick for you :)
Lola, good luck with the moving - we've just done that - I don't envy you!
As for me, like I said we've just moved house - in to our "proper" house in Germany after being in a wee flat for 7 weeks - can't believe I've been here 2 months already! I'm 28 weeks now (or 30 by the size at last scan, but I don't believe that...)


----------



## LalaR

Hi there, how are you all doing? Not long to go now for you Lucy!! I'm glad that you have got all settled in your proper house well before the baby arrives.
Calista - are you feeling better now? I hope the sickness is starting to go away.
Lyns, how are you? ny luck yet with the clomid?
Lola - congrats on the move. A house will be so much easier than a flat!!
I can't believe I have made it to 15 weeks. I am only starting to get a bit more energy now. Hopefully I can increase my exercise now as I have gained a silly amount of weight. Aquanatal starts next week!!
L x


----------



## holywoodmum

Howdy! Lala, yay for 15 weeks, that's awesome :) I'm doing OK, 31 weeks tomorrow, another growth scan on Thursday, and should get my glucouse screening results tomorrow if I can make the phone call in German (or wait until my appointment on Thursday!)
Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## lola_90

:hi:

Hope everyones well :flower:

I moved in last weekend and we are still unpacking :dohh: It's so lovely having all the extra space, just taking things slowly. 

I'm good, have to go to the docs this week as my midwife thinks I have spd and wants him to prescribe me some pain meds so will see what happens. Pregnancy is flying by, just need to decorate his room as one wall is currently purple! and buy a few more bits, like breast pump etc and need to get his cot mattress and bedding.

I finding my pregnancy brain is definitely sinking in! After drying a load of plates i put them in the fridge :dohh: and then later poured salt into a hot pan thinking it was oil! Also really clumsy and regularly trip and nearly fall over stuff!

:flower:


----------



## holywoodmum

Hi Lola :)
Glad you're safely moved in! We still haven't totally unpacked, and it's been more than a month. I have to say I'm really glad I'm not at work at the minute - I became so clumsy last pregnancy I was sawing my hands and hammering my thumbs and dropping things left right and centre!


----------



## LalaR

Glad all is good with you Lola and Lucy. Not long to go now at all. Hope you are both managing to get unpacked and settled in.
Almost 19 weeks here and no real changes. 2 1/2 weeks to go before my anomaly scan still but a trip to the Olympics before that. Should be exciting.
How are you feeling now Calista? I hope the MS is settling.
Any luck yet Lyns?
L x


----------



## babydeabreu

...


----------



## LalaR

I'm so sorry that you are having all this stress Lyns. I was diagnosed with PCOS at age 19 and it is probably the reason for my losses. At least you are going to see the specialist now. 2 months is really quick. Up here the waiting list is 6-9 months.

I can't believe how quickly time is flying. I never ever thought I would get this far so am trying to contain my excitement. It's 6 weeks since my last scan - pic was rubbish!! Still 2 1/2 weeks to my next scan. I will be over 21 weeks then so I hope that we will see a big change since last scan. I've started getting little faint tickly movements but now every day that I have noticed. I've been using my work doppler to keep me reassured that the baby is doing ok. No bump photos posted but I feel huge. I gained loads of weight when I had that 6 weeks of rest and I have been told not to over exert or go back to the gym before the baby arrives so no hope of getting some of the excess weight off. I suppose I shouldn't stress about that and just be happy that I have a healthy baby growing.

Your latest pics of Andreas are so cute. He is growing up so quickly!! How is Pete keeping?


----------



## holywoodmum

Hellooo! Lala, which events are you going to see? Lyns, sorry to her you're getting nowhere fast :( hopefully these 2 months will fly in and you'll start to get answers soon...
Bump is coming along nicely. It's hot here at the minute, so I'm struggling somewhat - but everyone else is pleased the rain has stopped! My mum is visiting at the minute which is great :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1734.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LalaR

Great bump Lucy!!
We are going to see men's hockey, semi final tennis at centre court wimbledon and womens table tennis. A mixed bag but should be fun, if not a bit tiring!!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hello! How is everyone doing?
Lyns how's the clomid? How are all the bumps? Any new BFPs?
I'm 39 weeks today, hoping baby waits until due date so my mum and dad are here; naughty wee thing has turned breech though...
xx


----------



## LalaR

Lucy - can't believe you are almost done already!! Not so good that the baby is breech though. Are they planning to section you or try a natural birth? I hope your last week or so goes ok.

I'm fine. 24 weeks tomorrow and bump is growing. I've had some pelvic pain but just getting on with it really. Time seems to be going so slowly just now. I start my midwife appointments tomorrow which brings the end a bit closer.

I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## holywoodmum

I have to go to the hospital on thursday to "discuss my options" I think as they are expecting me to have another big baby they will want to do a section (both DDs were over the advised limit for vaginal breech birth...) so I'm hoping it turns!
Get some physio if you can for the pelvic pain, it's really the only thing that will help, and if you start it early enough it should be really effective!


----------



## LalaR

I hope baby turns too -for you!! A section would be safer than trying to deliver a big breech baby though. Good luck on Thursday.

I have been going to physio since 19 weeks. Next appointment in 1 week thank god. I have crutches but really don't want to have to resort to using them. The nature of my job means a belt would not be helpful as it needs to be taken off every time you sit. Boo!


----------



## babydeabreu

..


----------



## holywoodmum

aw Lyns, sorry to hear that :( You've done it once before, so keep the faith - and only another month now for your referral, so hopefully that will get things moving in the right direction again x


----------



## LalaR

Keep the faith Lyns - you will get there and it will be well worth the wait I am sure. The specialists can do so much these days. Good luck. L x


----------



## babydeabreu

How u getting on girls? im still waiting :( 

so bloody long!! xx


----------



## LalaR

So frustrating Lyns!! i hope you get your appointment through soon. How is your little one doing? He looks so grown up now. I hope Pete is still keeping ok.

Everything is ok here. I had physio again yesterday so I can walk today thank god! My pelvis keeps separating which is really painful. Time is now going by so slowly. Still 15 weeks to go and still loads to do. We still have not started preparing the nursery yet and haven't even decided on our furniture. 

Hope everyone else is ok. Any news yet Lucy??


----------



## holywoodmum

So so, not coping well emotionally today. 
been having irregular contractions on and off all day, MW said it could be tonight or it could be next week - I'm not coping well with the pain when there's no particular end in sight


----------



## LalaR

I hope tonight is the night Lucy!! I take it the baby turned and isn't breech anymore. Good luck and I look forward to hearing some good news from you soon. L x


----------



## holywoodmum

Patrick, born 7.10am this morning. 11lb 4oz. Got my waterbirth :)


----------



## lola_90

:hi:

Haven't been on this thread in ages!!! How are we all? Will try and upload a bump pic soon!

I'm still pregnant! Midwife tried to do a sweep this morning but my cervix wasn't quite ready she said im progressing and babies head is nice and low, so hopefully it won't be much longer!

I have got really bad spd and am on crutches for it which sucks, but not much longer!

Lyns - sorry your still waiting hun :hugs: your little boy is adorable and must be keeping you busy!

Lala - can't believe your 25 weeks already! How are you feeling?

Lucy - congrats again :flower:


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations Lucy!! I was just thinking about you this morning. I hope you aren't too exhausted with labouring all night. 2 girls and a boy - how lovely!!!!

Lola - nearly there. I hope you don't have too much longer to wait. SPD stinks. I know how you feel. My pelvis started playing up at 19 weeks so I have been to the physio every 1-2 weeks. I got crutches a few weeks ago but have only used them a few days so far when things are really bad. Apart from that and the sleepless nights I am doing ok. Time is going so slowly just now. I just want it to be December already so I can meet my baby. How impatient am I !!


----------



## holywoodmum

Hey ladies, just posted my birth story if anyone fancies a read :)
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...l-5-1kg-11lb-4oz-born-water.html#post21151957


----------



## calista20

Hey ladies! I haven't been on in ages and it's nice hearing what's going on with everyone.

Congrats Lucy! Wow, that's a big baby! You're like superwoman! That makes my vajayjay hurt just thinking about it. lol

Lyns, so sorry to hear that you're still struggling :( I hope the specialist works their magic and you'll be getting that joy soon enough!

afm I'm 23 weeks today and baby is a boy. I think my uterus only produces males. lol I've mentally prepared myself for another crazy little boy in the house. Hubby is so thrilled as his name will be carried on.
I tested positive for increased risk of down's and had an amnio and am still waiting for the results which is just hellish. It'll be 3 weeks tomorrow so I'm hoping they get back to me soon and that baby is ok.


----------



## holywoodmum

Calista, it really was the easiest of all three births... Hope you get amnio results soon x


----------



## calista20

you really must be superwoman then. lol

Got the amnio results and....our baby is boy is perfect. All choromosomes are normal and we have nothing to worry about. Soooo relieved!!! :)


----------



## LalaR

Yay Calista!! Glad everything is going well for you. Fab news with the amnio result.

All ok here. Eventually reached the 3rd trimester today which is a major milestone. Now on countdown to December with so much to do before then.


----------



## babydeabreu

so glad that everything is ok Calista, such a scary thing...really over the moon baby boy is healthy and fine :) xx


----------



## holywoodmum

Very pleased to hear that calista:) third tri already lala, wow!


----------



## LalaR

Hi there everyone.
Just checking in. I hope you are all well. Any more baby news from you lucky ladies who have your babies now? Callista, how's the pregnancy going? Lyns - I hope that you have some good news for us soon. Have you seen the specialist yet?
I'm ok - feeling better than I have at any point this pregnancy. My pelvis is heaps better now that baby is not transverse any more. On a down side - baby is now breech so I am really hoping he/she turns before it is too late. They are already talking caesarian at 39 weeks - boo!! Saying that, it would save some of the arguments I am having with the antenatal clinic just now. They are trying to tell me that because I have a BMI over 30 I will need continuous monitoring, an early epidural and am likely to have a caesarian anyway. I am trying to go against that as I really want an active labour if at all possible. Fun and games!!!
Anyway, here's hoping that everyone is healthy and happy. L x


----------



## lola_90

:hi:

Hope everyone is getting on ok :flower:

Here is a link to my birth story <3 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...on-story-natural-delivery-my-10lb-prince.html


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations lola!!! I hope that you are both doing well now. Amazing pushing from you to get a 10lb baby out with no help!


----------



## wishnhoping

I dont know if you all remember me but I am expecting after 15 cycles of TTC. We were actually going to try IUI in August but fell pregnant naturally in July. Its been such a whirlwind. We found out this week that we are expecting a baby girl and I feel so blessed to have been given one of each. My DS wanted agirl but now doesnt seem too thrilled haha

I see a lot of you girls already had your LOs! How exciting! Ill be lurking more to stay updated...

Babydeabreau- I was really hoping youd have your BFP by now, I am so sorry hon, Ill keep you in my prayers **HUGS**


----------



## LalaR

Congratulations wishn!! Fantastic news. Keep us updated. L x


----------



## LalaR

Hi everyone. Hope you are all well.
Any news about your appointments yet Lyns? I keep looking for your BFP announcement.

All is progressing here. Baby has not moved from breech sadly. My consultant thinks that babe has been so active that the cord is wrapped around something stopping him/her from going head down. As a result I am booked for an elective section next Wednesday. I am terrified of the surgery and the recovery but am so excited about meeting my little wriggle at long last.

If I am not on before, I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and all the luck in the world for 2013. L x


----------



## LalaR

Hi again,
Just wanted to let you know that Bethan Helen arrived on 12/12/12. I haven't been online really as we are having some problems. I will let everyone know all the details when I can. xx


----------



## calista20

Congrats!!!! Can't wait to hear your story!!

My little guy Chase Jordan was born 5 weeks early on December 14th. Had to be induced as I started developing Pre eclampsia and Hellp syndrome again. He was born a very healthy 7 pounds 1 ounce and only needed to stay 3 days in hospital. He would have been huge if he was full term. 

I'm utterly in love and can't get enough cuddles with him. The induced labour and delivery were HORRIBLE and I was unable to get an epidural and it was the most excruciating pain I have ever experienced. Just glad it's over with and everything turned out ok.

How is everyone else doing???


----------



## lola_90

Lala - congratulations :flower: What a cool date to be born on!!! Hope you and Bethan are doing ok :hugs: xxx

Calista congratulations :flower: What a good birth weight! Your right he would of been huge if he was born two weeks late!!! Sorry you didn't get your epidural, I definitely don't think I could of coped without one! Don't know how people give birth without pain relief!!!

Hope everyone else had a lovely Christmas :)

Here is some recent photos of our little man <3

https://s1089.beta.photobucket.com/user/lola_901/library/xmas?


----------



## babydeabreu

lola_90 said:


> Lala - congratulations :flower: What a cool date to be born on!!! Hope you and Bethan are doing ok :hugs: xxx
> 
> Calista congratulations :flower: What a good birth weight! Your right he would of been huge if he was born two weeks late!!! Sorry you didn't get your epidural, I definitely don't think I could of coped without one! Don't know how people give birth without pain relief!!!
> 
> Hope everyone else had a lovely Christmas :)
> 
> Here is some recent photos of our little man <3
> 
> https://s1089.beta.photobucket.com/user/lola_901/library/xmas?

Congratulation hunnie..he is absolutely adorably cute :cloud9: xxx

happy new year to you all xxx


----------



## PrincessTaz

OMG Lyns just came to check in here and saw you got your BFP, I am sooooo happy for you. Massive congratulations :happydance: :happydance: xx

How is everyone else, it's been ages so I bet loads has happened. 

My little man is 8 months old now and into everything, he's amazing though :)


----------



## babydeabreu

PrincessTaz said:


> OMG Lyns just came to check in here and saw you got your BFP, I am sooooo happy for you. Massive congratulations :happydance: :happydance: xx
> 
> How is everyone else, it's been ages so I bet loads has happened.
> 
> My little man is 8 months old now and into everything, he's amazing though :)

Hey hun..wow its been ages since we spoke. 8 months old already? time has just flown. how u been doing? any plans for anymore :winkwink:

thank you on the congrats,been along time coming :) xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

babydeabreu said:


> PrincessTaz said:
> 
> 
> OMG Lyns just came to check in here and saw you got your BFP, I am sooooo happy for you. Massive congratulations :happydance: :happydance: xx
> 
> How is everyone else, it's been ages so I bet loads has happened.
> 
> My little man is 8 months old now and into everything, he's amazing though :)
> 
> Hey hun..wow its been ages since we spoke. 8 months old already? time has just flown. how u been doing? any plans for anymore :winkwink:
> 
> thank you on the congrats,been along time coming :) xxClick to expand...

We're doing great thanks, found motherhood really hard in those first few weeks but really loving it now. Due back at work next weekend and really not looking forward to that, only going to be doing 3 days but still hate the thought of being away from Winter! Yes I have been broody since he was about 3 months old lol but we're going to wait a little bit longer, our relationship and struggled a bit with the stress of being new parents so we're going to get back on track first but hopefully will be pregnant again before he's 2 depending on how fast I'll get prescribed clomid this time. 

How are things with you, how you feeling second time around? Bet your little man is getting so big now the cutie :) xx


----------



## LalaR

Wow Lyns, just come back on BnB after 6 months away and noticed your BFP. Huge congratulations. I am so pleased for you to get there at last. How are things going?
We are doing well - just gearing up for a return to work next week. Boo!! L xx


----------



## babydeabreu

..


----------

